# Funny pictures to brighten your day.



## beethovenian

To my first 100 Posts, here goes...

Sorry if it is late, i know the FINA World Aquatics Championships just ended but anyway as below.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-athletes-funny-faces-captured-camera.html :lol:


----------



## Aramis

Here are some funny pics from my collection:


----------



## Aramis

Another portion:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Those don't brighten my day.

This might though:










And maybe this one too, if you remember where it comes from.


----------



## Yoshi

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And maybe this one too, if you remember where it comes from.


Hmm... no I don't recognise it.


----------



## Aramis

I prefered my Wagner vs Brahms on mountain peaks.


----------



## clavichorder

The image didn't appear... I'll get it up later, its kind of funny.


----------



## An Die Freude

huilunsoittaja said:


> and maybe this one too, if you remember where it comes from.


photoshop tennis!


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And maybe this one too, if you remember where it comes from.


Ummm, Djibouti? Either there, or Andorra. If it isn't one of those, then I honestly don't know where this comes from!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

An Die Freude has it. 

The thread, as well the other weird creations.
http://www.talkclassical.com/10329-photoshop-tennis-forum-game.html


----------



## Polednice

Huilunsoittaja said:


> An Die Freude has it.
> 
> The thread, as well the other weird creations.
> http://www.talkclassical.com/10329-photoshop-tennis-forum-game.html


OMG - why did my body have to go mental and prevent me from being online at the time of that thread?!?!


----------



## Bix

beethovenian said:


> To my first 100 Posts, here goes...
> 
> Sorry if it is late, i know the FINA World Aquatics Championships just ended but anyway as below.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-athletes-funny-faces-captured-camera.html :lol:


these people are clearly constipated, lets prescribe them a laxative


----------



## Guest

Bix said:


> these people are clearly constipated, lets prescribe them a laxative


Really? I thought they were all getting the enema from hell.


----------



## Bix

DrMike said:


> Really? I thought they were all getting the enema from hell.


perhaps that will work out well - maybe looking constipated on the way down then hopefully better after the dive


----------



## Yoshi

Polednice said:


> OMG - why did my body have to go mental and prevent me from being online at the time of that thread?!?!


Best thread ever or what?


----------



## Polednice

Jan said:


> Best thread ever or what?


Absolutely! Forget all this classical music crap. Go and check it out now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## clavichorder

Hopefully this isn't violating anything, gotta love B Kliban:


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## beethovenian




----------



## beethovenian




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## beethovenian




----------



## Aramis




----------



## beethovenian




----------



## beethovenian

This is what you get for bullying cats (Note to current photoshop tennis players)


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## beethovenian




----------



## beethovenian




----------



## Almaviva

I have never laughed so hard here.
Kudos to the people who posted these extremely funny pictures and video fragments.


----------



## Yoshi

This thread is getting pretty fun


----------



## Yoshi

beethovenian said:


>


I laugh everytime...


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Yoshi

I shouldn't laugh at these because I can't draw at all... but I can't help it :lol:


----------



## Guest

Now, _this_ should have been the Newsweek cover pic! (I think it deserves a caption contest!)


----------



## Noak




----------



## Guest




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Bix

*We are the Knights who saaaaaaaaay NI!!!*


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## beethovenian

@ Post 41

That's why i prefer Cats!


----------



## beethovenian

Full Video below...if you wish to see more of the poor bear


----------



## violadude




----------



## violadude




----------



## violadude




----------



## Yoshi

I can't stop laughing at this one :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Haha Jan! :lol:


----------



## dmg




----------



## Kopachris

I'm rather fond of the Good Guy Greg and the Successful Black Man memes, myself.
http://www.quickmeme.com/Good-Guy-Greg-/
http://www.quickmeme.com/Successful-Black-Man/


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## beethovenian

It's Kitty time!!!!!:trp:

First starring Klavierspieler's cat










Now i know why the poor cat is behaving like that in his avatar.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Polednice

I've linked to this one because I don't know if our stringent rules allow for the use of certain swear words. 

http://i.imgur.com/qJuiM.jpg


----------



## graaf

You can get your daily dose of funny pictures at
http://icanhascheezburger.com/
http://dogs.icanhascheezburger.com/
And you can also get the all versions of a particular photo - for the last cat it would be: http://cheezburger.com/TemplateView.aspx?tiid=378633


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aw too true Beethovenian. Luckily for me, I may be able to start out with almost no debt when I leave undergraduate studies.


----------



## violadude




----------



## dmg




----------



## graaf

As a Pink Floyd fan I just had to revive this topic with this picture:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Martin


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Almaviva

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Martin


The first one for me is sad and tragic rather than funny. These two women are profoundly ill with morbid obesity. They probably won't live much longer.


----------



## CountessAdele

More cats, I can't resist, why are they so funny?


----------



## Rasa

This forum's rules don't allow a proper lulzy images thread!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Almaviva said:


> The first one for me is sad and tragic rather than funny. These two women are profoundly ill with morbid obesity. They probably won't live much longer.


Yes, sickening. People who are so obese treat their bodies like rubbish bins and they are so impervious to it all and even prostitute themselves for the world to see.


----------



## TresPicos




----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Guest




----------



## Aksel

CountessAdele said:


> More cats, I can't resist, why are they so funny?
> 
> View attachment 2560
> View attachment 2561
> View attachment 2562
> View attachment 2563
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564


I LOVE Opera Cat.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Amfibius




----------



## Klavierspieler

Amfibius said:


> View attachment 2575


That poor dog! Heh-heh-heh!


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Polednice

I find XKCD very hit and miss, but this one tickled me:


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> I find XKCD very hit and miss, but this one tickled me:


If we're doing XKCD, I happen to like this one quite a bit:


----------



## Aksel

Kopachris said:


> If we're doing XKCD, I happen to like this one quite a bit:


The Wagner/Bach/Mozart one was at least three kinds of hilarious. At least.


----------



## Aramis

Dig the picture at 0:16-18


----------



## dmg




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## CountessAdele




----------



## Kopachris

This isn't really all that funny, but it did make me think of 4'33" a little differently.


----------



## Yoshi

^looks like a T-Rex


----------



## Aksel

Jan said:


>


That picture made me chortle.


----------



## ooopera




----------



## Almaviva

^the above is pure genius!


----------



## Kayla

Every time I watch this vedio, I laugh. 
He is so talented.


----------



## Chrythes

I'm sorry it's not a picture, but the silliness of this video made my day -


----------



## lou

I just came across this. No doubt it's Photoshopped, but interesting and/or creative nonetheless.


----------



## Amfibius

Poor dog


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A little more dark humor...


----------



## Guest

Payment for a parking ticket...


----------



## ooopera




----------



## CountessAdele

Not very funny but here are some _cute_ pictures to brighten your day! I just found these old pictures of my cat and his siblings when they were kittens. If you can't stand mushy warm fuzzyness then look away!















 Aww you can't help but melt.


----------



## An Die Freude




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Polednice




----------



## Rasa

I'm afraid the forum rules prevent me from posting the true gems of the internet


----------



## sologaga

LOL,funny pics,thank u for sharing


----------



## graaf

I've seen my share of atheistic cartoons, but this tops them all!


Polednice said:


>


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/files/2011/11/religiouslogic.jpeg


I see what you did there. 

I better get that metaphysical pitch-like amalgam I was talking about--I think a thread is leaking.

That image has prompted me to make a clarification about the terminology I've been using in that thread, though.


----------



## presto

I love the stuff by this guy, he did the music too-

[video=youtube;PnCVZozHTG8&]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnCVZozHTG8&[/video]


----------



## sologaga

I a geeker of any online games


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ It's all in the last sentence isn't it? :lol:


----------



## CountessAdele




----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ^^^ It's all in the last sentence isn't it? :lol:


Yes.

One of the oldest hiker jokes in existence.


----------



## CountessAdele

I'm a nerd, I know. ok I'm gonna cool it for a while!


----------



## Dodecaplex

CountessAdele said:


> I'm a nerd, I know. ok I'm gonna cool it for a while!


Nooooooooooooooooo!
I greatly enjoy these. Please keep going.


----------



## eorrific

CountessAdele said:


> View attachment 2711
> View attachment 2712
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713
> View attachment 2714
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716
> 
> 
> I'm a nerd, I know. ok I'm gonna cool it for a while!


:lol: Did you make them? They're hilarious! Especially the electron one.


----------



## CountessAdele

eorrific said:


> :lol: Did you make them? They're hilarious! Especially the electron one.


No they're Tee shirt designs off this website called snorg tees. I've already bought a few of their shirts.


----------



## CountessAdele

Dodecaplex said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!
> I greatly enjoy these. Please keep going.


Well, _ok_ you twisted my arm! 



































Enjoy :tiphat:


----------



## violadude




----------



## An Die Freude

violadude said:


>


Interesting how Bach isn't there. And, excuse my ignorance, but who is that fine fellow second from left, bottom row?


----------



## violadude

An Die Freude said:


> Interesting how Bach isn't there. And, excuse my ignorance, but who is that fine fellow second from left, bottom row?


That's Bartok


----------



## GoneBaroque

Possibly that only a small percentage of Bach's output was for orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Tattoo artist Ryan Fitzgerald from Dayton, OH was hit with a $100,000 lawsuit last week by his ex-girlfriend Rossie Brovent. She claims that her boyfriend was supposed to tattoo a scene from Narnia on her back but instead tattooed an image of a pile of excrement with flies buzzing around it.

Apparently, Ryan found out that Rossie had cheated with a long-time friend of his, but instead of confronting her about it he acted like everything was normal and hatched a plan for revenge. Originally, Rossie tried to have Ryan charged with assault, but the ingenious tattoo artist had covered his bases by plying Rossie with wine and tequila shots and getting her to sign a consent form that stated the design was "at the artist's discretion."

No word from Rossie on whether the illicit night of passion with Ryan's friend was worth it. Moral of the story? Never cheat on a tattoo artist.


----------



## Dodecaplex

^ I'm going to use that story to write my paper for tomorrow's homework. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

^ Glad to help!


----------



## violadude

Ok this isn't a picture...but holy crap I had to post it anyway! LOL!


----------



## Guest

What _is_ this??


----------



## GoneBaroque

If you can identify it, you can have it.


----------



## Oskaar

*Swedish danceband from the seventies 1*

These have brightened many a day for me!

















[


----------



## Oskaar

*Swedish danceband from the seventies 2*


----------



## TresPicos

Nooooooooooooooooooooo! Don't pass those around... :scold:

Oh, wait, you must mean _Swiss_, not _Swedish_. _Swiss _dancebands from the seventies. Yep, that's it. Thor Erics were from Zürich, I think.


----------



## Oskaar

More where those came from, TresPicos!


----------



## Oskaar

I love the Zenits! (The picture...I absolutely dont know the music)


----------



## Shostakovichiana

... oh dear! They just had to be swedes, didn't they? 
And to make this glorious, snow-infected evening even brighter, this must be the most awesome cd-cover of the 80s!! ;


----------



## Guest

Mullets this bad should be illegal!


----------



## Oskaar

I have a love for *really bad album covers*. Her is a start.


----------



## Meaghan

*EXCUSE ME!*


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## ooopera




----------



## Klavierspieler

ooopera said:


>


Can't read.


----------



## Kopachris

Klavierspieler said:


> Can't read.


I think I got most of it, but it was really blurry.

*Golden Rules for Ensemble Playing*
by J.W. Swing

1. Everyone should play the same piece.
2. Stop at every repeat sign and discuss in detail whether to take the repeat or not. The audience will love this a lot!
3. If you play a wrong note, give a nasty look to one of your partners.
4. Keep your fingering chart handy. You can always catch up with the others.
5. Carefully tune your instrument before playing. That way you can play out of tune all night with a clear conscience.
6. Take your time turning pages.
7. The right note at the wrong time is a wrong note (and vice-versa).
8. If everyone gets lost amongst you, follow those who got lost.
9. Strive to get the maximum NPS (note per second). That way you gain the admiration of the incompetent.
10. Markings for slurs, dynamics, and ornaments should not be observed. They are only there to embellish the score.
11. If a passage is difficult, slow down. If it's easy, speed it up. Everything will work itself out in the end.
12. If you are completely lost, stop everyone and say, "I think we should tune."
13. Happy are those who have not perfect pitch, for the kingdom of music is theirs.
14. If the ensemble has to stop because of you, explain in detail why you got lost. Everyone will be very interested.
15. A true interpretation is realized when there remains not one note of the original.
16. When everyone else has finished playing, you should not play any notes you have left.
17. A wrong note played timidly is a wrong note. A wrong note played with authority is an interpretation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You see? Binoculars make things look BIGGER!


----------



## Oskaar

Meaghan said:


> *EXCUSE ME!*


I am only posting REALY BAD cd covers. If it is offending, I appologize. The humour lays in the fact that someone will front their music with those pictures!


----------



## Oskaar

*More RELLY BAD album covers*






















http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_0fgKiqNF-mU/SSvjU8T4lYI/AAAAAAAAACo/dhTuVxXTOuM/s400/millie.jpg


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Oskaar

Here is some more fantastic cover art!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hawk




----------



## Guest

Grammar issues aside, this is amusing!


----------



## Trout

This is why you should pray to Santa.


----------



## Oskaar

More horrible album covers:


----------



## hawk

*For all of us Geezers~*


----------



## Oskaar

Round to for today of eccelent, terrible album covers.


----------



## hawk

Hey Oskaar these album covers are terrible and really funny. Do you own them? My daughter loves them too!


----------



## Oskaar

I absolutely dont own them! There are many pages and blogs specializing in the stuff!

One page: http://zonicweb.net/badalbmcvrs/hallofsh8.htm

Or just do some googling, for ex on "worst album cover" or "bad cover art"


----------



## Oskaar

Todays brilliant album art!


----------



## Oskaar

And some more:

http://zonicweb.net/badalbmcvrs/****rychurch.jpg


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Oskaar

Some more brilliant cover art.


----------



## Scarpia

Maybe we need a separate thread for bad cover art, because these are not funny pictures and they are not brightening my day.


----------



## Oskaar

Amazing what images people use to promote themself....


----------



## CountessAdele

This picture was taken when Diana was pregnant and playing Aminta in Die Schweisgame Frau!









:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

oskaar said:


> Amazing what images people use to promote themself....


They were designed at the time when The Beatles were on drugs presumably?


----------



## Igneous01

its not really "funny" as opposed to "who the hell designed this???"


----------



## Chris

Igneous01 said:


> its not really "funny" as opposed to "who the hell designed this???"


It's an early concept model by the Wright brothers, predating the successful 1903 trials at Kitty Hawk in which they used a different design


----------



## Igneous01

Chris said:


> It's an early concept model by the Wright brothers, predating the successful 1903 trials at Kitty Hawk in which they used a different design


technically it was a design proposed to the Russian Army for a new heavier aircraft. this was after world war II i believe - nicknamed "Flying Fortress" (I guess to compete with the Americans B-52 Flying fortress)

if you look carefully, you will see that the truck near the right is only about 1/3 the height of the aircraft. Its not a realistic design. But made me laugh a bit


----------



## Vaneyes

While walking through a deserted mall one wintery day, I noticed a cheezy Santa stage set-up, with 
empty Santa throne.

Santa must've been enjoying a liquid lunch. There was no evidence pointing to when he 
might be back. Only a sign reading, "Keep off the stage." My kind of Santa.


----------



## Scarpia

Vaneyes said:


> While walking through a deserted mall one wintery day, I noticed a cheezy Santa stage set-up, with
> empty Santa throne.
> 
> Santa must've been enjoying a liquid lunch. There was no evidence pointing to when he
> might be back. Only a sign reading, "Keep off the stage." My kind of Santa.


Brings to mind the Seinfeld episode where Kremer, working as a Communist Mall Santa, tells the kids they are stooges for greedy capitalists.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Igneous01 said:


> technically it was a design proposed to the Russian Army for a new heavier aircraft. this was after world war II i believe - nicknamed "Flying Fortress" (I guess to compete with the Americans B-52 Flying fortress)
> 
> if you look carefully, you will see that the truck near the right is only about 1/3 the height of the aircraft. Its not a realistic design. But made me laugh a bit


It needs one more propeller. Then it just might fly.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Agatha

lucky drivers ...


----------



## Vaneyes

Agatha said:


> lucky drivers ...


But the smell in that car after, must've been unbearable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yoga cat.


----------



## graaf

Yo-Yo Ma hangs out with a wombat on a floor in Chicago








more: http://www.avclub.com/chicago/articles/yoyo-ma-hangs-out-with-a-wombat-on-a-floor-in-chic,66671/


----------



## Guest




----------



## Scarpia

That's a pretty old joke, I remember an episode of M*A*S*H where it was used.



I found a web page tracing it back to 1881.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Scarpia said:


> Brings to mind the Seinfeld episode where Kremer, working as a Communist Mall Santa, tells the kids they are stooges for greedy capitalists.


What th hell??? From that angle, that kid looks like me when I was six!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest

Their parents must be so proud...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Guest

A video, but nevertheless smile-inducing!






This version is very cute, too!


----------



## Scarpia

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I feel sorry for them.


Yes, they have a sense of humor. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Trout




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Trout said:


>


So true. :clap:


----------



## notreally




----------



## notreally




----------



## notreally




----------



## notreally




----------



## notreally




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Shostakovich and Vampire Piggy?


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Vaneyes

Sometimes we're harder on ourselves than we should be. Occasionally, it's okay to recall what Sigmund told Mahler.


----------



## dmg




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Oskaar




----------



## Oskaar

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hY-Kri63wzs/TeHzpxJ2BJI/AAAAAAAAA4Q/pmq2Yvki8WY/s1600/funny-dog-picture-***.jpg


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hawk




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Guest

This is more disturbing than amusing! (What's with Santa's right hand???)


----------



## Yoshi

^The most disturbing thing I find in that picture is his face. What's that supposed to be? The Abominable Snowman?


----------



## Oskaar

I find THE COMBINATION of his right hand, and the face...quite horror!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, it looks as if his thumb is inside the boy's fly! I zoomed in...it appears that his thumb is actually bent under, but still, his hand shouldn't be anywhere near that zone!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just a thought if Prokofiev changed his vocation...


----------



## science

As a proud native of the great state of Wyoming, I present an old joke, a photo of Christmas in Yellowstone:


----------



## Vaneyes

Hmmmm, naughty or nice?


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That is the funniest thing I have read in a long time! Well done!


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That is the funniest thing I have read in a long time! Well done!


Glad you liked it! This is almost as good!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Glad you liked it! This is almost as good!


Hahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Go Mrs. Johanson! :clap:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*The "simplification" of modern life by computers*










Quite funny. Thank you Aleazak.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Go Mrs. Johanson! :clap:


Yes--she scored one for teachers everywhere! I'm an English teacher, so you can imagine how funny this is to me, especially her last line. Also, I can't tell you how tempting it is to write a comment on essays such as that professor/teacher made in his Facebook conversation!


----------



## Guest

Revenge for bad parking! :lol:


----------



## Guest

A near-fatal case of "piano face"! (or did he just have an accident in his tux?)


----------



## sospiro

Baritone Luca Pisaroni has two dogs Lenny & Tristan who have their own facebook. This is from there. (In public domain)


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^Awkward... Considering its from "Grandpa Jerry!" :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hawk




----------



## Klavierspieler

Bleh! Nothing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

^ I think the juxtaposition of the soldier and the tiny kitty is awesome!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Interesting insight!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Love this thread.

For anyone whos familiar with Bear Grylls:


----------



## Guest




----------



## hawk

An advanced apology for the language which I do not know how to edit.


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dodecaplex

Polednice said:


>


Yay, Thomas Paine!
What a brilliant limey he was. Age of Reason is a genius book. Same with Common Sense and The American Crisis and everything else he ever wrote.


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Guest




----------



## jurianbai




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^I can't actually believe how amazingly accurate it is!


----------



## Chrythes

Not a picture, but it's a cool dog!


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Guest




----------



## Trout




----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Sorry, but I've heard that joke approx. 4682984629946244940624478.602 times now. I think I am going to die.


----------



## violadude

jurianbai said:


>


Why does can't read notes lead to viola?


----------



## violadude




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Her prison stint had a lasting impact...


----------



## Guest

Terrible color placement:


----------



## GoneBaroque

I suspect she buys her clothes at Walmart.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


>


Not as good as "I gave that pitch vibrato," but I still :lol:'d.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


>


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Amfibius

Even lions have women problems ...


----------



## Guest

Is there anything cuter than a basket of kittens?


----------



## Kopachris

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is there anything cuter than a basket of kittens?


No, there isn't.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is there anything cuter than a basket of kittens?


*Yes there is*


----------



## beethovenian

^For the love of god, it is a crime to juxtapose the above images!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You have to admit this is pretty cute too:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

It doesn't get much cuter than this:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It doesn't get much cuter than this:


But that's in an unnatural environment.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But that's in an unnatural environment.


Haha I know. :lol: That's why I prefer pictures like this:


----------



## quack

All natural ingredients: WARNING may contain nuts


----------



## beethovenian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It doesn't get much cuter than this:


I'm pretty sure this is what you have in mind.


----------



## Guest

Funny or scary?


----------



## Kopachris

Kontrapunctus said:


> Funny or scary?


Definitely scary.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Funny or scary?


 That image will give me nightmares!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## An Die Freude

^^ Looks more like mahler with big hair


----------



## Crudblud

Mahler would have looked so good with a bouffant.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha I know. :lol: That's why I prefer pictures like this:


 What the heck is that???


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What the heck is that???


I'm guessing it's some weird Australian creature. Possibly a Marsupial Mole?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Some humor to go along with the times:


----------



## Guest

Oh dear God...










"Personal Hygiene Upon Request"? You mean it isn't included??


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Kopachris

Ooh, another one:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh dear God...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Personal Hygiene Upon Request"? You mean it isn't included??


"I can put any child to sleep," yes but using what substance precisely?


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> "I can put any child to sleep," yes but using what substance precisely?


"Hey, does this rag smell like chloroform?"


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Would an uncensored version of this picture be acceptable on this site?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Vaneyes

Seems reasonable.

View attachment 2886


----------



## Amfibius

I love getting likes  Hopefully this post will earn me a few!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Vaneyes

Former cruise ship captain Francesco Schettino started his new job yesterday.

View attachment 2901


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hahaha. I can't believe how much this relates to me.


----------



## Guest

I love the look on his face when reality sets in...









(click to enlarge)


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Ooh, another one:





Lunasong said:


>


Beat ya to it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## CountessAdele

Here's a healthy dose of nerd humor for ya!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Not funny, just a darn cute day brightener!


----------



## Agatha

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not funny, just a darn cute ...










_________________________________


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This site contains many gems!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/melismashable/the-most-awkward-family-holiday-photos


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 3071


No caption necessary.


----------



## ooopera

filler


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ooopera said:


> View attachment 3114
> 
> 
> filler


They used the wrong solfege. It's meant to start on "soh"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## hawk

I suppose this picture is more "Cool" than funny....


----------



## Guest

This idiot has a PhD in sagging!


----------



## Chris

Kontrapunctus said:


> This idiot has a PhD in sagging!


Your trousers go the opposite direction when you move into old age.


----------



## hawk

Now this is funny~


----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 3217


"Both of you, get up and do something!"


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest

This gangsta is too hardcore for me...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This particular kind of meme can be really clever with other subjects too.


----------



## Guest

Kitty porn!


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> This idiot has a PhD in sagging!


according to Kanye West, a PhD is a "Pretty huge Dick", thus your observation may be correct.


----------



## Norse

Asians sure eat a lot of weird stuff.










I prefer it burned Chinesely myself.


----------



## Philip

this is a must see (mooched off reddit):



http://imgur.com/r5kEb


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"The peasant family stir-fries flesh for a short time"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Webernite




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Philip said:


> this is a must see (mooched off reddit):
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/r5kEb


Ahhhhh that's terrible!!! I thought it would end with the guy saying like "oh, i lost my phone, you were saying?" But instead it's just sad.


----------



## Philip

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ahhhhh that's terrible!!! I thought it would end with the guy saying like "oh, i lost my phone, you were saying?" But instead it's just sad.


or... she's completely batshit!!


----------



## Dodecaplex

The way Philip and Huilun see this issue:


----------



## Norse

Tee-hee


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> The way Philip and Huilun see this issue:


Huilunsoittaja, what do you see in this picture?


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ahhhhh that's terrible!!! I thought it would end with the guy saying like "oh, i lost my phone, you were saying?" But instead it's just sad.


I agree that its kind of sad. She agrees that he won't hear from her again after all. She's a little crazy and the guy is probably couldn't handle her. If she was a guy and he was a girl, I think people would be even less inclined to be sympathetic, which is a sad thing.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> I agree that its kind of sad. She agrees that he won't hear from her again after all. She's a little crazy and the guy is probably couldn't handle her. If she was a guy and he was a girl, I think people would be even less inclined to be sympathetic, which is a sad thing.


I don't think it's sad, and she clearly isn't genuine when she said that he wouldn't hear from her again because she said it multiple times during the 'exchange'. It's not that she's insecure that's the problem - yeah, that's something people should accept and be sympathetic about - it's that she had absolutely no right or reason to accuse him of lying about making other arrangements, so when you see that kind of jealousy and possessiveness so early, you know you've got to run!


----------



## clavichorder

I have to admit I didn't read the whole thing at first.


----------



## Philip

clavichorder said:


> I have to admit I didn't read the whole thing at first.


read it a third time and you might notice the fake wrong-texts.


----------



## Polednice

Philip said:


> read it a third time and you might notice the fake wrong-texts.


The failed attempt to be manipulative was so cringe-worthy!


----------



## clavichorder

Philip said:


> read it a third time and you might notice the fake wrong-texts.


Is that the one where she say's "Hey Mike"? Because I didn't get that part, but that would explain it. Okay, you win.


----------



## clavichorder

I guess I was too quick to assume she was misunderstood, because I've been in situations where that's legitimately been the case. Moral of the story, look at things more carefully.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> I guess I was too quick to assume she was misunderstood, because I've been in situations where that's legitimately been the case. Moral of the story, look at things more carefully.


It's good of you to assume an empathetic stance in the first instance, it's just that, in this instance, she was actually crazy.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Philip said:


> Huilunsoittaja, what do you see in this picture?


I hate you....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kopachris

Kontrapunctus said:


>


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Philip said:


> Huilunsoittaja, what do you see in this picture?


A lamp... 

I agree that the girl was being bad because she was being _super _clingy/needy, which would be a good reason for a guy to steer clear. As for her going back and forth saying she would forget him, then say sorry, then go back and forth, that's normal mind process for a girl in emotional turmoil. Being one of the only girls on this site, I should note that in case you men here found it bizarre.


----------



## Philip

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A lamp...


THE LAMP IS A LIE


----------



## Polednice

OMFG NO!!! I really thought it was a lamp! My innocent brain.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Philip said:


> THE LAMP IS A LIE


Ewww I don't like women sorry, I'm not at all sexually attracted to them.

:tiphat:


----------



## Polednice

Oh thank goodness:


----------



## Philip

Polednice said:


> Oh thank goodness:


hot-linking is not nice!


----------



## Polednice

Can't you see it? Ahem:

EDIT: Oh ffs, hold on.

EDIT 2:


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> hot-linking is not nice!


Hey, this reminds me, you never told us what this image had to do with 4'33":


Philip said:


> HOTLINKING IS NOT NOICE. years


So... what is it?


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Hey, this reminds me, you never told us what this image had to do with 4'33":
> 
> So... what is it?


433x433 pixels


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Funny and sad!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Funny and sad!
> 
> View attachment 3338


I don't get this one either.


----------



## Crudblud

Philip said:


> this is a must see (mooched off reddit):
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/r5kEb


Christ, she makes me look like a genuine, competent socialite.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure which is worse: the wrong "your" or his filthy underwear!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Polednice

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm not sure which is worse: the wrong "your" or his filthy underwear!


The more disturbing thing is that the "your" can work in a certain way...


----------



## Klavierspieler

Filler text.


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Vaneyes

"Papyrus looks evil."

View attachment 3362


----------



## Guest

Not especially attractive, but that is some fine ink work!


----------



## Philip




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is me 100%


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And on classical music in general:


----------



## eorrific

Philip said:


> this is a must see (mooched off reddit):
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/r5kEb


A real-life Donna Elvira?


----------



## ooopera

[filler...]


----------



## Pestouille

beethovenian said:


> To my first 100 Posts, here goes...
> 
> Sorry if it is late, i know the FINA World Aquatics Championships just ended but anyway as below.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-athletes-funny-faces-captured-camera.html :lol:


Listening to Xenakis, might have side effects... Be cautious!


----------



## Guest

OK, not funny, exactly, but...


----------



## Vaneyes

A different take on things.

View attachment 3481


----------



## Agatha

hungry ...


----------



## Norse

10 characters.


----------



## Guest

This has to be photoshopped, but it's still funny!


----------



## Vaneyes

Going to school.

View attachment 3525


----------



## Vaneyes

Home cooked.

View attachment 3526


Fast food.

View attachment 3527


----------



## Norse




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Guest




----------



## GoneBaroque

Norse said:


>


There is a rebel in every crowd.


----------



## Lunasong

http://chzmemeanimals.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/advice-animals-memes-lame-pun-****-joke-after-cool.jpg


----------



## Vaneyes

Unruly student.

View attachment 3699


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This hardly brightens my day, as there is a baby in the cart!


----------



## Krummhorn

Let's be careful about what images are being posted on the forum, ok?

From the FAQ: Guidelines and Terms of Service, it reads in part:


> Members *may not post/blog any messages or insert any images that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented*, hateful, threatening, or otherwise in violation of any laws.


The rules further state:


> The owners/administrators of Talk Classical reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.





Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, so now my post about the deletion of the previous posts has disappeared. How about just answering my question rather than ignoring me? Perhaps a notification and justification would be nice.


There were several posts that were deleted as they were in violation of forum rules. Language, the middle finger . . . etc. 
The "justification" here is that those are vulger and obscene.

Consider this to be a warning ... this thread will be closed permanently and infractions issued if these vulgar postings continue in this thread or any other thread on the forum.


----------



## Polednice

I would very much like a comprehensive and universal definition of "vulgar".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> I would very much like a comprehensive and universal definition of "vulgar".


*Vulgar: crudely indecent.* How's that?


----------



## Krummhorn

Polednice said:


> I would very much like a comprehensive and universal definition of "vulgar".


Vulgar as defined in an online dictionary.

Gross - nasty - suggestive - risque, to name a few.


----------



## Polednice

I hope this isn't indecent.


----------



## Guest

^^LOL

I don't know how old this kid is (8-12 maybe?), but he has quite an imagination!


----------



## Polednice

That's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What is the drawing for "P.S. Look on back for drawing" ? :O

That kid's like a megalomaniac, I would keep watch on him carefully.


----------



## Klavierspieler

^^^

Way to go, Flint!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^LOL
> 
> I don't know how old this kid is (8-12 maybe?), but he has quite an imagination!


WIN :clap:


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That kid's like a megalomaniac, I would keep watch on him carefully.


Puh-leez. That kid obviously has no idea how to take over the world. I'm the one you should be keeping an eye on.


----------



## beethovenian

Notice how the poor kid was so absorbed in his fantasies, his handwriting starts to go haywire.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What is the drawing for "P.S. Look on back for drawing" ? :O
> 
> That kid's like a megalomaniac, I would keep watch on him carefully.


He's a better writer than an artist!


----------



## Guest

Wow...just wow...


----------



## Polednice

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wow...just wow...


This didn't brighten my day.


----------



## Amfibius

Seeing the guy's broken nose and black eye brightened mine


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I guess everyone didn't appreciate his swastika as much as he did.


----------



## Vaneyes

Could someone please direct me to the funny pictures to brighten my day?


----------



## Agatha

Vaneyes said:


> Could someone please direct me to the funny pictures to brighten my day?


 ________________


----------



## Norse

Yeah, that's pretty accurate, I guess..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/Y0pTu


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/rT0Jn


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/rT0Jn


Is there an English translation available?


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is there an English translation available?


Honestly i can't remember reading anything funnier... the subtleties here are amazingly refined: the slang, accents, emphasis, punctuation, are all SPOT ON. "Are you serious *Wendy*?" :lol:


----------



## Norse

Maybe more cool than funny. (Yes, it's an actual street painting)


----------



## hawk

Hmmmm~something to think about


----------



## hawk

Road trip anyone?~


----------



## Vaneyes

Banana gone bad.

View attachment 3858


----------



## Vaneyes

2012 Carnival, Rio.

View attachment 3860


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/Stpfe


----------



## Guest




----------



## hawk

Blue Jelly Beans=filler...


----------



## Vaneyes

Shirley MacLaine could be right.

View attachment 3884


----------



## Vaneyes

OMG.:devil:

View attachment 3897


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/ka6DB


----------



## Philip

Not funny, but may brighten your day..











http://imgur.com/YmbBq


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Norse

Duuude..


----------



## Philip

I know a guy who looks exactly like that dog.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/qSTpe


----------



## Guest

A vote for Romney is a vote for...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Heheheh


----------



## beethovenian

^ That is so badass. The next time my friends make a fool out of my music preference, i going to swear and curse like Al Swearengen then i will return to my nice guy stance and suggest they listen to a lil bit of Mozart's Horn concertos.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/uJfwO


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/MFpfu


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Next on Jerry Springer[/QUOTE]
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]h1X5R0sbUOc[/MEDIA]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/uJfwO


Watch that while listening to Michael Nyman's "Time Lapse."


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


>


*Philip* I want my my 3:34 back...


----------



## violadude

lol It's true for me anyway.


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> lol It's true for me anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4001


If my cat were awake she'd be very upset with you *Violadude* my dog on the other hand would be very pleased.

I wonder why people refer to a dogs breed and not a cats. Perhaps if more people owned tigers this would change?


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/uJfwO


I looked up this picture using *Google*. All I got back was WTF?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/q8gxr


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dodecaplex

It's funny because the moron who drew this couldn't even complete his own work properly.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This site, http://theproudparents.com/, is full of hilarious, and sometimes horrifying pictures!


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/ItWKS


----------



## Vaneyes

Love 40.

View attachment 4061


----------



## Philip

"the best picture on the internet"








http://thebestpictureontheinternet.com/


----------



## Guest

I hope she doesn't shake hands with anyone while she's there at Walmart....


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> lol It's true for me anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4001


Oooo, tsk tsk! As a youth I was extremely into biology. This would not fly with me! A lot of cats are lumped into one category, such as Domestic Short-haired, which isn't recognized as a "breed"; therefore, the average cat one sees is actually "breedless". The ones considered breeds aren't distinguished by much, such as the American Short-haired. A large amount of these domestic cats will be "tabby cats", which people often assume is a breed in itself but it is really a coat pattern. This same mistake is made when talking about tortoiseshell/calico cats. There are 179 dogs recognized by the American Kennel Club, while on the flipside for cats I believe it is 41 with only 16 natural breeds. One of the easiest cats to spot is definitely the British short-hair. It is one you should never get wrong! Dogs being pack animals with some living in highly isolated areas allowed for natural selection to work its course, as well as the prominent selective breeding by humans in which it is both easier and more practical than cats (think guard dogs, herding dogs, etc.), gave way to the greater difference we see in dogs than cats.

Nevertheless, quite funny!


----------



## Vaneyes

5 minutes of meditation daily can make a difference.

View attachment 4086


----------



## Vaneyes

For Mr. Santorum.

View attachment 4097


----------



## Norse

Weirdest t-shirt ever.


----------



## Lunasong

Maybe not so funny.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Cnote11

I honestly hate people who say things such as, "WE'RE NOT IN SCHOOL IT DON'T MATTER." Boils my blood sometimes. People do not care about intellect, and it isn't just in the "youth". I'm tired of hearing that as well. Retrospective ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Guest

This one will be funny only/primarily to electric guitarists!


----------



## Dodecaplex

The jokers at MathOverflow started a discussion about funny/bizarre/ridiculous/witty/humorous/etc. things they've encountered in serious mathematics papers and books. One person posted this:
















:lol:


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/dZ3PY


----------



## Philip

Fourier Transform humour is not for everybody...









http://xkcd.com/26/


----------



## Dodecaplex

Fourier sucks. This is much funnier.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Fourier sucks.


I can't really talk about Fourier, but the Fourier transform, and particular cases such as the discrete cosine transform, are probably some of the most insightful tools ever conceived by the human mind.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> I can't really talk about Fourier, but the Fourier transform, and particular cases such as the discrete cosine transform, are probably some of the most insightful tools ever conceived by the human mind.


First, you defend Poincare to no end, and now Fourier--perhaps because they were both French?


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> First, you defend Poincare to no end, and now Fourier--perhaps because they were both French?


Let's face it, the French are the most intellectual society in the world.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> Let's face it, the French are the most intellectual society in the world.


Let's face it, when it comes to mathematicians, the Austro-Germans clearly have the superior intellect.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Let's face it, when it comes to mathematicians, the Austro-Germans clearly have the superior intellect.


Euler is neither.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> Euler is neither.


Ah, well, that shows me.


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Cnote11

Looks pretty good aside from that bit


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Cnote11

I wonder what they must think of the octobass.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I wonder what they must think of the octobass.


Gosh


----------



## hawk

Couldn't get the image to appear in the post~ 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...10749749_125893740757136_314722_8256317_s.jpg


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hawk said:


> Couldn't get the image to appear in the post~
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...10749749_125893740757136_314722_8256317_s.jpg


Let me try:










Could be that you used _https_ rather than http


----------



## hawk

Thanks!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hawk said:


> Thanks!!!


Anytime


----------



## Philip




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/zzLM2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Get it? Get it? Get it?


----------



## beethovenian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Get it? Get it? Get it?


I am ashamed that i 'get it' on the debussy.

Edit: Oops sorry, i mean 'get it' on debussy.

God..i am ashamed again i wrote the above edit.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse

I love that taste!









Yum!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/K9naZ


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/TNO52


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/2dyST


----------



## Cnote11

I saw that somewhere else recently :lol: It was a big hit with the females.


----------



## Cnote11

A better version of the above (you have to copy and paste):

http://www.boosey.com/imagesw/shop/product/Music/$wm1_0x700_$_9781843791188_mus.jpg

This Mozart is far too large, so you'll have to click.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kGhVs6FC68M/TWI8bGkbPpI/AAAAAAAACVU/AGTRwOedXbw/s1600/IMG_3536.JPG


----------



## Cnote11

This is where the big violin thing comes into play again
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Gs6eh9VS774/TWI9McCgeAI/AAAAAAAACVc/kIg0CZcq65g/s1600/IMG_3537.JPG
http://cdn.famigo.com/application-com.apple.itunes.470865535-screenshot-1
http://cdn.famigo.com/application-com.apple.itunes.470865535-screenshot-5


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong

sign a petition in support of the Louisville Orchestra members...
http://www.change.org/petitions/get-behind-the-music-support-the-louisville-orchestra-musicians#


----------



## Lunasong

Cnote11 said:


> This is where the big violin thing comes into play again
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Gs6eh9VS774/TWI9McCgeAI/AAAAAAAACVc/kIg0CZcq65g/s1600/IMG_3537.JPG
> http://cdn.famigo.com/application-com.apple.itunes.470865535-screenshot-1
> http://cdn.famigo.com/application-com.apple.itunes.470865535-screenshot-5


viola?....


----------



## Cnote11

I did not see one when I came across these.


----------



## Lunasong

Maximum bass.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip




----------



## Philip




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/vPXxm


----------



## Cnote11

One of the best shows ever


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

OK last ecard i promise...











http://imgur.com/gxvnA


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong

On a totally different note...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

Stay classy America


----------



## Polednice

Seeing as it's my birthday tomorrow, have some birthday cuteness.


----------



## Vaneyes

And on the 7th Day...

View attachment 4375
View attachment 4376


----------



## science

Lunasong said:


>


I don't know why, but in my music theory class I decided to call a violin a fiddle, and it annoyed my teacher so much that after that I called violas "weird fiddles," cellos "big fiddles," double-base "stand-up fiddle," guitar "git-fiddle," any woodwind or brass instrument "blow fiddles," and percussion and the piano "bang fiddles."

I really like "git-fiddle" and "blow fiddle" and if they catch on, my contribution to human well-being will be complete.


----------



## Dodecaplex

^@science: I'm inventing a new type of guitars that automatically improvise a fugue when you give them a theme (which you do by feeding sheet music into their soundholes), and I'll make sure to call them "git-fiddles" whenever I get the whole patent thing going. Thanks for the nice name.


----------



## science

Dodecaplex said:


> ^@science: I'm inventing a new type of guitars that automatically improvise a fugue when you give them a theme (which you do by feeding sheet music into their soundholes), and I'll make sure to call them "git-fiddles" whenever I get the whole patent thing going. Thanks for the nice name.


You might also consider "git-fuguals," though for marketing purposes, "git-fugles" would be the way to spell it.

Come to think of it, when the machine "administers" the fugue, you might have it set to "A Fugue Admin."

Like the movie.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> I don't know why, but in my music theory class I decided to call a violin a fiddle, and it annoyed my teacher so much that after that I called violas "weird fiddles," cellos "big fiddles," double-base "stand-up fiddle," guitar "git-fiddle," any woodwind or brass instrument "blow fiddles," and percussion and the piano "bang fiddles."
> 
> I really like "git-fiddle" and "blow fiddle" and if they catch on, my contribution to human well-being will be complete.


Percy Grainger eh?


----------



## Philip

http://qkme.me/3orj11


----------



## Mesa

This is what i looked like four years ago. Ahahaha.








Whoever says white people can't grow natural afros clearly needs to take hair samples from me and study them.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/JqAxx


----------



## Chrythes

How do you get to these pages in imgur?

 
All I see is the gallery, but as far as I know there are galleries dedicated to gifs and other stuff.


----------



## Philip

Chrythes said:


> How do you get to these pages in imgur?
> 
> 
> All I see is the gallery, but as far as I know there are galleries dedicated to gifs and other stuff.


You click on the picture from the gallery.


----------



## Chrythes

I guess I wasn't clear enough.
What I meant was - how do you get to pages like /r funny?
Because all I see is the gallery page, which is comprised from new/hot/old pictures, but I don't see any links to specific galleries.


----------



## Philip

Chrythes said:


> I guess I wasn't clear enough.
> What I meant was - how do you get to pages like /r funny?
> Because all I see is the gallery page, which is comprised from new/hot/old pictures, but I don't see any links to specific galleries.


Oh. /r/ means Reddit. If a user uploads a picture and shares it on r/Pics or r/funny, it will add it to that gallery. I'm not sure if you can browse lists of galleries, since there must be an infinity of them. In other words, to browse galleries individually, you have to know the exact URL.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Cnote11




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mesa

Cnote11 said:


>


I've started calling creationists 'Dino deniers'.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/CEsCh


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/7vJs4


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/J1iNj


----------



## Cnote11

Why do I have to play the cello and bassoon.


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> Why do I have to play the cello and bassoon.


Because you don't want to get any girls and you don't like beer (ie. you are either a boring person or an ex-alcoholic in a relationship)


----------



## Cnote11

Wrong! I am a boring person in a relationship  Close though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Guitar, viola, piano. What does that make me?

A relatively sober alcoholic who wants easy girls, doesn't want to practicse 8 hours a day and can't read a single note of music. 

Ehhhh, close enough.


----------



## Guest

Not funny, just a day brightener.


----------



## Cnote11

So very cute


----------



## Vaneyes

Cat chasing Frisbee.

View attachment 4522


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/56dyQ


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

Every guy on TC:









http://tinyurl.com/c7nn3h5


----------



## Mesa

Well i find that a little homophobic 










On the quest for animated gifs based around the topics of elephants, i found this nauseatingly good website:
http://www.heathersanimations.com/elephants.html


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/stFcu


----------



## Dodecaplex

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Guest

Their joy is simply overwhelming...


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

why doctors always write with that illegible letter!?


----------



## Philip

http://imageshack.us/a/img803/5928/tumblrm15qa1iedj1qebybl.gif


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/gtXgp


----------



## Dodecaplex

God bless reddit.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/XCKha


----------



## Philip

I love when cats think they're human.











http://imgur.com/9qgcC












http://imgur.com/C9Xnl












http://imgur.com/S8yVn












http://imgur.com/qtH2m












http://imgur.com/SgFCC












http://imgur.com/cxI6O


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^Hey what's that cat doing on TC?!


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/GDFJW


----------



## Praeludium

It would be funny if it didn't look like some silly self-help, if it wasn't full of clichés (I hated the hamburger in the "reasons to never be bored").


----------



## Cnote11

I don't think I want to pop out babies just to create something for entertainment factor/something to do :lol:


----------



## Cnote11

This is the truth


----------



## Guest




----------



## beethovenian

Cnote11 said:


> This is the truth


Where is the cleavage...


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/bPaoM


----------



## Philip

Funniest thing i've seen in a while... :lol:











http://imgur.com/wD6tT


----------



## Guest




----------



## Cnote11

Well she isn't the nicest...


----------



## Cnote11

To go along with the kitty theme in here at various points


----------



## Cnote11

Oh, there is a whole set. The cat looks so annoyed by the end of it.


----------



## Polednice

Kittehs are the dog's b*ll*ks!


----------



## Guest

Cnote11 said:


> Oh, there is a whole set. The cat looks so annoyed by the end of it.


Yes, but he/she is remarkably tolerant!


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/Ibm9m


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/Ibm9m


Flight of the Conchords - Racism


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> Funniest thing i've seen in a while... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wD6tT


Haha :lol: I don't get it, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't get it,


At first glance, you see: "Holy ****", so you're supposed to think: "Wow, how did they get a bison in a room?" But then, they completely spin it around by noting the most banal human activity: looking outside your window and wondering what the hell these people outside are doing.

It's comedy gold.


----------



## Badinerie

An old favourite of mine...


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/JL1Sq


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/BXLGj


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

And she's not even blonde...


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/UFCse


----------



## Vaneyes

Lingerie Football League practice, Mexico City, May 3, 2012.

View attachment 4879


----------



## Jeremy Marchant




----------



## Guest




----------



## Polednice

At least you don't have it this bad, violadude.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Polednice

My favourite part of the above post:


----------



## aleazk

women are not that complicated, you just need to read the user manual...


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Vaneyes

What's this I'm hearing about underwear bombs?

View attachment 4959
View attachment 4960
View attachment 4961


----------



## Dodecaplex

Feynman point


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Feynman point


A mere artefact of pi being expressed in the decimal system. Next.


----------



## Polednice




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> Feynman point


Don't you mean:

"Pi is a rational number. Look, I'll show you: 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432664821339360726024914127372458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134*999999 and so on*"


----------



## Vaneyes

"First door on the right. Enjoy."

View attachment 4992


----------



## Norse




----------



## Polednice

I was just innocently looking for music on Spotify when I came across this. I reckon Vaneyes will appreciate it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> "First door on the right. Enjoy."
> 
> View attachment 4992


I need a toilet like that


----------



## Mesa

Glad to see the odd wikipedian has a sense of humor.


----------



## Lenfer

:lol:​


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Guest




----------



## Polednice

I'll be standing as close as possible!


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

...................................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Seems a little homophobic... But whatever :lol:


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^Seems a little homophobic... But whatever :lol:


I couldn't resist those shining stars :lol:


----------



## Guest

Lenfer said:


> :lol:​


Is that what is known as "buggin'"?


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Vaneyes

Wetsuit hazard.

View attachment 5036


----------



## Polednice




----------



## dmg

55555555555555


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse

I'll have a Scotch, then..


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/2DMRk


----------



## Trout




----------



## Philip

(moving pictures, worth watching)


----------



## quack

Trout said:


>


Your logic is a little wrong:

Money is not the root of evil, it is "the love of money is the root of all evil"

that gives: LOVE X MONEY = (sqrt)EVIL

LOVE is of course an irrational so most likely (sqrt)COUPLE, (sqrt)2 or maybe even (sqrt)3

We know from tennis though that LOVE is nothing, which complicates things

especially as LOVE-1 is worse than nothing therefore LOVE-1=-1

(sqrt)-1 is an imaginary number which soon leads to chaos theory

and now i'm confused so i'll stop now


----------



## Philip

Ever since he was banned, hipster member *Cnote11* has been enjoying the simple things in life:











http://imgur.com/xqKwF


----------



## Guest

Just a day brightener.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Philip said:


> Ever since he was banned, hipster member *Cnote11* has been enjoying life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xqKwF


I'd like to see him when he tries to stop.


----------



## Guest

Now, it's even harder to take black metal musicians seriously!


----------



## dmg

*bunch of letters*


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Just a day brightener.


Cats always get a thumbs up from me!


----------



## clavichorder

Hahahaha, Phillip you so bad!


----------



## Philip

clavichorder said:


> Hahahaha, Phillip you so bad!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After it would be over, I would hug that flutist.


----------



## Philip

Top pic on imgur today:

"Indian Yo-Mama Joke"










http://imgur.com/zW6MD


----------



## Guest

Sexist and misogynistic, and utterly unfunny. Oh, and Philip, I didn't know you smoked!


----------



## Amfibius

Argh, stupid forum resizes the image!!! I'll try to repost it some other way.


----------



## Philip

Amfibius said:


> Argh, stupid forum resizes the image!!! I'll try to repost it some other way.


Amfibius, don't worry about it... that would make it a repost of #567, which you apparently liked. If i were you, i'd consult a physician about memory loss.


----------



## Chrythes

Apparently there's a site with those emails - 
http://dontevenreply.com/index.php

Pretty entertaining stuff.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lenfer

Kontrapunctus said:


>


What you can't see in this picture is the message on his hand:

"*François* your watch is on the wrong way you imbécile!"


----------



## Guest




----------



## PetrB

Holy Massacres, Batman!


----------



## PetrB

*Henri 2 ~ Paw de deux. Si Triste!!!*


----------



## Norse

PetrB said:


> Holy Massacres, Batman!


Haha, why would somebody upload that? In the beginning I thought it was a modern piece, but then I understood it's a romantic piece played 'not so well'. It actually sounds like it _could_ be a decent etude (hard to say), but this composer seems almost totally forgotten..


----------



## Norse




----------



## PetrB

why spelling is important... (The thumbs up _and that smile_ are an additional gloss....)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> After it would be over, I would hug that flutist.


Yes, Peer Gynt is nice, but I think this would be so much cooler:






If they used _that_ for the flash mob I would hug the clarinettists after it would be over.


----------



## Guest

Norse said:


>


OK, what does she think is the purpose of the apostrophe after "it"? (I'm not ignoring the humor of the malapropism!)


----------



## Trout




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/GzHHg


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/Ago7w


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Holy cow! that probably hurt really a lot.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Trout




----------



## Vaneyes

"You talkin' to me?"

View attachment 5182


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/vOOIR


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/yjXJa


----------



## Vaneyes

"You lost a full second, but they loved it."

View attachment 5212


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I would like to share with you all some grafiti at my school of music that would make my day when I found them. Some is by non-music majors who come in and do mischievous stuff, but others are, as you'll be able to tell.

Really, people write quotes on the walls. 2 Feet from the floor.








Afraid to enter. Who knows where this device will actually take me. 








Really, people scratch stuff on Steinway pianos.








My all-time favorite. The best "I see what you did there" moment I've ever seen. Grafiti managed, music nerd style!


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/yjXJa


that's so creepy!


----------



## aleazk

from the classic series "welcome to the internet"


----------



## presto




----------



## Guest




----------



## PetrB

What some analysis seems like to me.


----------



## PetrB

Ye olde facts of life ~ Music Theory:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The look on that little boy's face is priceless!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ the story is funny, but the way that page is set up with "Arrr, This be pleasin' to me eye" is also really funny :lol: I be likin' this ere' scroll.


----------



## PetrB

About that missing bike....


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> The look on that little boy's face is priceless!!


Scarred for life ~ or at least up to the dawning of the kid's adolescence


----------



## Guest

I'm scarred from what's visible on _this_ side!


----------



## Guest

Remember, this is all one conversation...


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## aleazk

Klavierspieler said:


>


which one of the two is @CoAG?


----------



## Klavierspieler

aleazk said:


> which one of the two is @CoAG?


Difficult to say.


----------



## Kopachris

CoAG is the 'Roo, tonality is the little boy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> CoAG is the 'Roo, tonality is the little boy.


Thank you. Biggest compliment I have ever had!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you. Biggest compliment I have ever had!


...........


----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

.........................


----------



## TxllxT

Polish: Beware of the dog!


----------



## PetrB

~ the music police ~


----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 5344


Two-timin' man.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/Kaczq


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/UYBOi


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm never ashamed to say, "I'm outta here, it's naptime."

View attachment 5370


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Well, much of that is true according to my experience. But you know how people always say "women are a mystery" and all that? Yes, I mystify myself haha! But men mystify me *more*. The fact they're into competition and think we (I speak for myself as a woman) will appreciate them more for it. That's not what I appreciate. I appreciate the fact the guy is *throwing himself* into his passion, be it work, sports, or other competitive fields, and being sincerely themselves. Not that they win or lose. I'm also mystified at some other behavior of men, like wanting to put themselves at physical risk. They do it for what, to prove they "got what it takes"? The man's journey is to realize, "Oh, I've always had what it takes all along."


----------



## Guest

Not funny but plenty cute!


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/wvrde


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not funny but plenty cute!


*KITTY WAR*











http://imgur.com/ld2DM


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/rLGSa


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Philip said:


> *KITTY WAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ld2DM


HAHA I love that white cat in the back.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse

Aaww..


----------



## Guest

Let's count the number of parenting fails in this pic...


----------



## Chrythes

Oh man, those parenting fails your sometimes post here are rather darkening than brightening my day.


----------



## Guest

Well, I suppose it could brighten your day knowing that she isn't your wife!


----------



## Norse




----------



## Kopachris

Norse said:


>


I almost choked when I saw that, I started laughing so hard!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Little animated movie:


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/B6iVv


----------



## Lenfer

^

She'll catch a cold that's for sure!


----------



## Tero

Paula and Mira of my avatar, Finnish pop singers. Paula on right writes all lyrics, producer writes music.


----------



## Guest

I hope this person doesn't vote...


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/DLJDq


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Agatha




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/ERJNu


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Enjoy!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/DqGpw


----------



## MaestroViolinist

And these  :


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lenfer

*Kontrapunctus* is that picture genuine?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Lenfer said:


> *Kontrapunctus* is that picture genuine?


I didn't take it, but that looks like a real tattoo just moments after it was finished, hence the redness.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/XiDUP


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/XiDUP


:lol: Haha! Apparently the Fibonacci sequence appears in nature quite often though.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Of course, the whole point of a Doomsday Machine is lost, if you keep it a secret!"

View attachment 5528


----------



## Philip




----------



## Norse

Nothing creepy about that bunny..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Well within the dress code.

View attachment 5529


----------



## Philip

Sub-bass capability:











http://imgur.com/QE3yN




Cnote1 said:


> HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## aleazk

Those stupi'd bikes are popular in the US nowdays or what?. This is the second time that I see one of them.


----------



## Philip

aleazk said:


> Those stupi'd bikes are popular in the US nowdays or what?. This is the second time that I see one of them.


Having the high ground is never a bad idea in a territory where a zombie apocalypse may break out at any moment.


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> Having the high ground is never a bad idea in a territory where a zombie apocalypse may break out at any moment.


Do you mean the hipster apocalypse, I will take note .


----------



## aleazk

"I have run out of cash, wait here, I will take some money from the ATC (automated teller _citizen_)"


----------



## Guest

Perhaps we need a "Disturbing Pictures That Will Ruin Your Day" thread...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^I was having a great day up until I saw this.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Here's my iPhone wallpaper:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I must stop whilst I still can...


----------



## Guest

Can a kitten get much cuter than this?


----------



## norman bates

the copyright on silence


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

norman bates said:


> the copyright on silence
> 
> View attachment 5563


Actually, 4'33" is _not_ four minutes and thirty-three seconds of silence. The whole point of the work is for the audience to take note and listen to the sounds around them. The noises that thy take for granted. It's a philosophical work, not a gimmick, and there are actual recordings of it available. I sampled one on amazon.com once and I heard a lot noises that the microphone picked up at the time of recording it.


----------



## norman bates

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Actually, 4'33" is _not_ four minutes and thirty-three seconds of silence. The whole point of the work is for the audience to take note and listen to the sounds around them. The noises that thy take for granted. It's a philosophical work, not a gimmick, and there are actual recordings of it available. I sampled one on amazon.com once and I heard a lot noises that the microphone picked up at the time of recording it.


i know, i know and i've always found a bad joke, or the most superficial philosophical work ever conceived if you want, but in this case i've simply found the picture very funny for obvious reasons


----------



## Guest

You can fool some of the people some of the time but never all of the etc etc etc......


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/ERJNu


Uhhhh Some please explain.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Uhhhh Some please explain.


404 is the error code you get when you cant connect to a site:

Page not displayed!


----------



## quack

404 is the error code for webpage missing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_404






























Geek humor, needs regular upgrades.


----------



## Guest




----------



## norman bates

quack said:


> 404 is the error code for webpage missing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_404
> 
> View attachment 5598
> 
> View attachment 5599
> 
> View attachment 5600
> 
> View attachment 5601
> 
> 
> Geek humor, needs regular upgrades.


i've laughed at this


----------



## Praeludium

norman bates said:


> i've laughed at this
> View attachment 5607


I absolutely love it !


----------



## Guest




----------



## MaestroViolinist

emiellucifuge said:


> 404 is the error code you get when you cant connect to a site:
> 
> Page not displayed!


Ahh, I was wondering about that too... But yes, I remember getting that every so often, now!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Here's something for the cat people:


----------



## aleazk

I love the titles.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> View attachment 5616
> 
> 
> I love the titles.


Just wan to say, OMG THAT WAS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE!!! :lol:


----------



## Arabella

I Like this thread!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

wow, just realized that aleazk's post is much better... nevermind!


----------



## TresPicos

aleazk said:


> View attachment 5616
> 
> 
> I love the titles.


Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Just...no.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## hawk

Message too short....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I love the look on his face!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Lesson learned. Life ain't fair.

View attachment 5730


----------



## hawk

537558_368224069898185_348287987_n.jpg


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Image sourced from: TALK CLASSICAL?!?!?!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Ouch...


----------



## Norse




----------



## graaf




----------



## Lunasong

from the musical "Batboy"


----------



## hawk

Shakespearean Hokey Pokey~


----------



## Norse

Yikes


----------



## Guest




----------



## graaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/Hpt3t


----------



## Philip

seems legit











http://imgur.com/35swq


----------



## Philip

amazing day on imgur...











http://imgur.com/Dylux












http://imgur.com/W1W04


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kopachris

Kontrapunctus said:


>


School Failblog indeed. They misspelled Schroedinger!


----------



## aleazk

The original version, in German, is _Schrödinger_. I know that in English you can write _Schroedinger_, replacing the *ö* with an *oe*. I don't know if you can do that in German.


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> The original version, in German, is _Schrödinger_. I know that in English you can write _Schroedinger_, replacing the *ö* with an *oe*. I don't know if you can do that in German.


For German, you can always replace ö with oe, ü with ue, and ä with ae, and I do because I had to switch to Windows and can no longer place diacritics over letters without memorizing a bunch of numbers.


----------



## Guest

^^^ I think we're missing the point here! The fellow is a humorist, not a linguist!


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^^ I think we're missing the point here! The fellow is a humorist, not a linguist!


He probably stole the idea from somebody else.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Philip said:


> He probably stole the idea from somebody else.


I think he both stole it and didn't steal it.


----------



## Philip

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I think he both stole it and didn't steal it.


----------



## aleazk

We will need to make a measurement to know , do you have the eigenbasis for the "steal" operator .


----------



## Philip

hipster Planck


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Lunasong

^Can't see your image!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


>


I think perhaps TC doesn't like the URL address that your picture uses.


----------



## Philip

dayum..


----------



## Philip

love this meme











http://imgur.com/F08i0


----------



## Praeludium

Philip said:


> dayum..
> 
> image


I'm not sure most of the peoples here will understand haha


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

I am new on this foorum and i don't wana get banned so i have to ask before i post the pic. Are dirty jokes allowed on this forum?
The pic doesn't have any nudity.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> I am new on this foorum and i don't wana get banned so i have to ask before i post the pic. Are dirty jokes allowed on this forum?
> The pic doesn't have any nudity.


Dirty jokes are encouraged. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Gosh that is dirty isn't it?


----------



## Guest

That might be pushing things a bit...it might get deleted.


----------



## Philip

jani said:


> I am new on this foorum and i don't wana get banned so i have to ask before i post the pic. Are dirty jokes allowed on this forum?
> The pic doesn't have any nudity.













http://imgur.com/sntQx


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> That might be pushing things a bit...it might get deleted.


:lol: It did.


----------



## violadude

I didn't see  What was it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I didn't see  What was it?


It was *** ****** *** ********** **** **, ******** **** * ***** ** *** *** *****. :devil:


----------



## Philip

violadude said:


> I didn't see  What was it?


A dirty pizza joke or something, illustrated in FFFFFffffffuuuuuuuu


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It was *** ****** *** ********** **** **, ******** **** * ***** ** *** *** *****. :devil:


^I don't think that was very helpful. :lol:


----------



## Guest

It involved a discussion of genitals. 'nuff said.


----------



## jani

....................


----------



## jani

hahahahhahahaahha


----------



## aleazk

Only in this country...


----------



## Vaneyes

Apply caution with hot dates.

View attachment 6027


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

...............


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/by8yl


----------



## Vaneyes

I try to enjoy atleast one glass of fine wine with dinner.

View attachment 6098


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

why, press, why???


----------



## jani

http://vivas.fi/vuoden-2011-hauskimmat-tekstiviestimokat-nama-ovat-hulvattomia/
Just click the link and scroll down, the text is on english!
The idea on this one is that some phones have a automatic spelling corrector and these are the worst corrections what the phones have made.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> http://vivas.fi/vuoden-2011-hauskimmat-tekstiviestimokat-nama-ovat-hulvattomia/
> Just click the link and scroll down, the text is on english!
> The idea on this one is that some phones have a automatic spelling corrector and these are the worst corrections what the phones have made.


It's amazing what parents text their children just to get a laugh.


----------



## Philip

HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## Guest

It's the bes one, too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Ink is forever :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Yeah, that ugliesttattos.com site has a sub-section of misspelled tats. It's both hilarious and disturbing! (its/there/your seem to be the most common.)


----------



## Guest

I wonder where she works?


----------



## aleazk

Philip, you are a scary man


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Philip, you are a scary man


Is Philip a man?


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is Philip a man?


depending on who's logged in ...... most of the time yes ...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## TresPicos

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, that ugliesttattos.com site has a sub-section of misspelled tats. It's both hilarious and disturbing! (its/there/your seem to be the most common.)


I like how those tattoos are kind of crime and punishment combined.


----------



## Guest

Really??


----------



## jani

When Mozart passed away, he was buried in a churchyard.


A couple days later, the town drunk was walking through the cemetery and heard some strange noise coming from the area where Mozart was buried. Terrified, the drunk ran and got the priest to come and listen to it. 
The priest bent close to the grave and heard some faint, unrecognizable music coming from the grave. Frightened, the priest ran and got the town magistrate. 
When the magistrate arrived, he bent his ear to the grave, listened for a moment, and said, "Ah, yes, that's Mozart's Ninth Symphony, being played backwards." 
He listened a while longer, and said, "There's the Eighth Symphony, and it's backwards, too. Most puzzling." So the magistrate kept listening; "There's the Seventh... the Sixth... the Fifth..." 
Suddenly the realization of what was happening dawned on the magistrate; he stood up and announced to the crowd that had gathered in the cemetery, "My fellow citizens, there's nothing to worry about. It's just Mozart decomposing."


----------



## MaestroViolinist

^^^ I've been laughing at that for the last 5 or more minutes!

Edit: 20 minutes now.


----------



## Couchie

Why did they start with the 9th symphony? Makes me think it was originally written with Beethoven or the writer got the two confused.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/9NI5R


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Why did they start with the 9th symphony? Makes me think it was originally written with Beethoven or the writer got the two confused.


Mozart's ninth is terrible.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Couchie said:


> Why did they start with the 9th symphony? Makes me think it was originally written with Beethoven or the writer got the two confused.


I thought of that too, but he'd been buried for two days before it was discovered.


----------



## Lunasong

^^and yes, I have always seen that joke previously with Beethoven.


----------



## jani

..............


----------



## Guest

Dang...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ Nice


Oh the image in question has been deleted. Never mind.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

----------------


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

................................


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Recite to the tune of "Green Eggs and Ham."


----------



## TresPicos

..............................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ Dafuq did I just read


----------



## Guest

There's something about this smartass that I like!


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/KefOJ


----------



## Guest




----------



## kiliand

Found this one today.









Moar @ Sad and useless.


----------



## Praeludium

Kontrapunctus said:


> There's something about this smartass that I like!


I laughed a lot.

But what's the point of this kind of test ?!


----------



## Guest

^ I think his answers indicate his disdain for the pointlessness of the test!


----------



## Guest

Not funny, but I like it since I'm a teacher!


----------



## Guest

Just one of the joys of working at Walmart...


----------



## Philip

holy crap lol reddit today:











http://imgur.com/IQRaf


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> holy crap lol reddit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IQRaf


Why people confuse "your" with "you're"?. Even for people like me, with a limited english, that mistake is silly.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aleazk said:


> Why people confuse "your" with "you're"?. Even for people like me, with a limited english, that mistake is silly.


youre is quicker to type than you're, and further typo by missing the e leads to your. Everyone knows what you mean in context. Still, it's a pain to mispell, and I like "you're" best myself.


----------



## Philip

aleazk said:


> Why people confuse "your" with "you're"?. Even for people like me, with a limited english, that mistake is silly.


Your a physicist, your smarter than average!


----------



## aleazk

Huilunsoittaja said:


> youre is quicker to type than you're, and further typo by missing the e leads to your. Everyone knows what you mean in context. Still, it's a pain to mispell, and I like "you're" best myself.


Makes sense. The curious thing is that I have seen this error in the opposite direction too! :lol:, i.e., "you're" instead of "your". :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> Your a physicist, your smarter than average!


Possibly.... I can tell you under what conditions a black hole will be formed when a star collapses... but I can't cook for myself.


----------



## Philip

aleazk said:


> Possibly.... I can tell you under what conditions a black hole will be formed when a star collapses... but I can't cook for myself.


That's actually quite absurd when you think about it... :lol:


----------



## jani

That's whats gonna happen if you do drugs kids! 
Don't do drugs mmkay... Drugs are bad mmkay...


----------



## Vaneyes

Wha?

View attachment 6306
View attachment 6307


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

------------------------


----------



## Philip

r/WTF .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


What does National Security have to do with teeth?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Wha?
> 
> View attachment 6306
> View attachment 6307


The kind of stuff that Vaneyes searches on the internet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Animal cruelty is SOOOOO FUNNY!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Not a picture, but still funny:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

I am gonna do that somewere in the future ( skip to 8:21 to see what i mean, but i suggest that you watch the whole documentary because its great.)


----------



## Praeludium

Are you going to sing ?


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> Are you going to sing ?


haha maybe!


----------



## TresPicos

Why sleep like this...










...when you can sleep like this:










More sleeping cats *here* and *here*.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

^ Are you sure they didn't break the cat's neck to do that?


----------



## Lunasong

From the "sleeping cats" link provided by TresPicos (there's 50 to enjoy)

Cute! and an excuse not to practice.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^^^ HORRID JOKE! 

As a woman I know how bad that is to joke around with.


----------



## Philip

every guy on TC:











http://imgur.com/0ROpt


----------



## Klavierspieler

Lunasong said:


> From the "sleeping cats" link provided by TresPicos (there's 50 to enjoy)
> 
> Cute! and an excuse not to practice.


It just goes to show that it's best to let sleeping cats lie.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ^^^^^ HORRID JOKE!
> 
> As a woman I know how bad that is to joke around with.


As a guy, I know how funny that is. :lol:


----------



## TresPicos

...................


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As a guy, I know how funny that is. :lol:


You are playing with fire, CoAG.


----------



## aleazk

-------------------


----------



## jani

George W.Bush reveals something shocking


----------



## Philip

I WANT THAT SHIRT











http://imgur.com/IVTAM


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/gPopy


----------



## Philip

this post goes out to aleazk:











http://imgur.com/7qrxP


----------



## Guest




----------



## Praeludium

@ Philip, is there any hidden reference in this photo ?
It's incongruous so I liked it but I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## Philip

Praeludium said:


> @ Philip, is there any hidden reference in this photo ?
> It's incongruous so I liked it but I'm not sure I understand.


No. Just some babe in her underwear doing physics


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> No. Just some babe in her underwear doing physics


yeah, people don't know it, but all the females in physics are of this kind (it's one of our secrets), or did you think that we are here for those ridiculous equations .


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> this post goes out to aleazk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7qrxP


I shall study this a bit more I think there is a slight mistake in the solution?? I could be wrong


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong

For the Literature Social Group:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> this post goes out to aleazk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7qrxP


What on earth is she wearing all those clothes for?!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What on earth is she wearing all those clothes for?!


I think the question is why she's _not_ wearing clothes? :lol:


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/v4dJI


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What on earth is she wearing all those clothes for?!


I appreciate the jest, but sometimes more is less.

View attachment 6425


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> I think the question is why she's _not_ wearing clothes? :lol:










She ?????.........


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> yeah, people don't know it, but all the females in physics are of this kind (it's one of our secrets), or did you think that we are here for those ridiculous equations .


the pathetic part is that, actually, we indeed love those equations :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


> the pathetic part is that, actually, we indeed love those equations :lol:


Teasing + Third Rate Romance = Low Rent Rendezvous


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/YwyHM


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/uMSEV


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


LMFAO you are officially the forum champion for the rest of "the games". What idiot thought that logo was hip with the "youth" I don't know.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

Hey -

I'm looking for some type of image gallery or slideshow that features beautiful/awesome/funny pictures with a few random horrible/death/gore pictures dispersed throughout... used as a contrasting effect, like an emotional lottery.

Has anyone ever encountered such a thing?


----------



## Vaneyes

Philip said:


> Hey -
> 
> I'm looking for some type of image gallery or slideshow that features beautiful/awesome/funny pictures with a few random horrible/death/gore pictures dispersed throughout... used as a contrasting effect, like an emotional lottery.
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered such a thing?


Schnittke.


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> Hey -
> 
> I'm looking for some type of image gallery or slideshow that features beautiful/awesome/funny pictures with a few random horrible/death/gore pictures dispersed throughout... used as a contrasting effect, like an emotional lottery.
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered such a thing?


You'll probably have to make your own--there's no shortage of sites with different images. I came across a particularly nauseating gore site a long time ago that had a lot of plane crash victims--largely fragments thereof, people who'd jumped out of buildings, horrific car accidents...just one lovely image after another.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*I dare you all to guess who this is. Hint, they are related to classical music.* :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ Classical Music's second cousins?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *I dare you all to guess who this is. Hint, they are related to classical music.* :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 6460


Prokofiev on the left, Madame Butterfly on the right.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> Prokofiev on the left, Madame Butterfly on the right.


I think you mean switched left/right, but yes, that's Prokofiev. :lol: I don't know who the other girl is, probably a piano student like himself.

I wonder how the picture came to be made. What's happening? Looks like a spoof of the "magic finger" or something "Ah! You blow me away!" or something like that. :lol:

Goes to show a couple things: 1) young people in the early 1900s did have fun 2) did experiment with the camera for laughs (although expensive then) 3) Prokofiev was probably really weird.


----------



## Guest

*sigh


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ That reminds me of a joke I know, but if I post it I'll probably get banned.


----------



## Lenfer

I know a joke like that to not sure if it's the same one...


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ That reminds me of a joke I know, but if I post it I'll probably get banned.


Feel free to PM it to me!

If that post isn't fake, then we have a contender for the dumbest person on the planet!


----------



## Vaneyes

"Shut the blinds, please!"

View attachment 6504


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/VvXHT












http://imgur.com/3vQ54


----------



## Guest

^^ I've seen the top image in a very funny fake demotivation poster, but I don't think it could be posted here.  (It has the "f-word" in it. If that's OK, then I'll dig it up!)


----------



## mamascarlatti

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^ I've seen the top image in a very funny fake demotivation poster, but I don't think it could be posted here.  (It has the "f-word" in it. *If that's OK,* then I'll dig it up!)


It's not...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^ I've seen the top image in a very funny fake demotivation poster, but I don't think it could be posted here.  (It has the "f-word" in it. If that's OK, then I'll dig it up!)


Photoshop the word out maybe.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Good idea.


----------



## Guest

Alrighty then


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/VvXHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3vQ54













http://imgur.com/6PGq2


----------



## Philip

not post worthy


----------



## Norse




----------



## jani




----------



## hawk

Got a good chuckle from this....


----------



## SAKO

...


----------



## SAKO

I know just how it feels.


----------



## Lenfer

SAKO said:


> I know just how it feels.
> 
> View attachment 6586


Adorable! Do you dislike showering SAKO? More of a bath person are we?


----------



## SAKO

Lenfer said:


> Adorable! Do you dislike showering SAKO? More of a bath person are we?


It's whatever she's doing with the shower head. Like a scene from 50 Shades of Grey......allegedly.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SAKO said:


> It's whatever she's doing with the shower head. Like a scene from 50 Shades of Grey......allegedly.


I thought that was a terrible book that everyone hated?


----------



## Vaneyes

:devil:
View attachment 6599


----------



## Philip

Very cute turtle and human moment











http://imgur.com/3HZyN


----------



## Philip

Didn't really care for this picture.. until i realized it wasn't shopped :lol:











http://imgur.com/j92qG


...


----------



## Philip

Vaneyes said:


> :devil:


----------



## Lunasong

Their video.
http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/must-love-cats/videos/hard-rockin-cats.htm


----------



## Philip

THIS is visual art:











http://imgur.com/8Ytqd


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> THIS is visual art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8Ytqd


It's porn....................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

(That's Jimi Hendrix in case you're wondering...)


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This picture has been taken out of context, but even in context, it looks like it's implying something hilarious.That's flutist Emmanuel Pahud.








OH BOY HE'S HALF OFF?? :lol:


----------



## aleazk

*very bad joke deleted, nevermind*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

this is supposed to be funny somehow, but i just love those pants 











http://imgur.com/ZStPz


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> THIS is visual art:













http://imgur.com/TbjKj


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Philip said:


> this is supposed to be funny somehow, but i just love those pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZStPz


That motorcycle has a face. 

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Warning: Some things can't be unseen:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That motorcycle has a face.
> 
> :lol:


Oooooh i get it now!


----------



## aleazk




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Lunasong

Actual employment job listing I received in my email today.


----------



## TresPicos

..............


----------



## TresPicos




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/2tabw


----------



## Ravndal

Nastiest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Kontrapunctus said:


>


My reply is in the attachment. I wish I could have unseen that.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/oYf9Y


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/hRM4m


----------



## Norse

I won!


----------



## aleazk

The alternative end of that movie:


----------



## Mesa

oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## belfastboy

Play it again Sam!


----------



## belfastboy

Sorry for multi-posting, I did mean to attach with first one..


----------



## belfastboy

I can identify with the second pic ;-(


----------



## Norse




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Guest

Canine Violin Virtuoso To Record Debut Album

Earlier this month, String Music Weekly named Bruno the dog one of the "top 10 canine violinists in the state of California." Now Bruno is hoping that positive press will help him fulfill his lifelong dream of recording a full-length album.

The pup has taken to crowdfunding site Kickstarter to raise the $10,000 necessary to record, master and print a limited run of his first CD. If he doesn't raise the full amount by Sept. 10, he won't get any of the money.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


> The pup has taken to crowdfunding site Kickstarter to raise the $10,000 necessary to record, master and print a limited run of his first CD. If he doesn't raise the full amount by Sept. 10, he won't get any of the money.


That's one of the craziest scam ideas I've ever heard.

"Help my dog make an album and donate to him!" Yeah right.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

^ "The Fluffington Post" always puts humorous captions under their photos!


----------



## Philip

nvm lol .


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## belfastboy

Dear oh dear oh dear.....tut tut tut


----------



## Guest




----------



## belfastboy

Oh Hello there!


----------



## belfastboy

Now thats sweet!


----------



## belfastboy

Not true, no really, not true!


----------



## Guest




----------



## belfastboy

Play on words I think


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse




----------



## belfastboy

Sisters are doing it for themselves!


----------



## hawk

(10 characters is required for me to post this ~)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Norse said:


>


That does actually look quite terrifying. What if it bites him??


----------



## mamascarlatti

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That does actually look quite terrifying. What if it bites him??


It's a herbivore. And it's just braying.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mamascarlatti said:


> It's a herbivore. And it's just braying.


:lol: Even so, they can bite people if they're aggressive, or frightened themselves.


----------



## Guest

mmm...so appetizing


----------



## Guest

I hope she never squirts out any kids...


----------



## Norse

Kontrapunctus said:


> I hope she never squirts out any kids...


When visiting aliens get facebook..


----------



## Norse




----------



## aleazk

--------------------------------


----------



## belfastboy

*Insert comment* (__________________)!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

^ Yes, tearing up a roll of paper towels is hard work.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^ Yes, tearing up a roll of paper towels is hard work.


It could also be playing dead so that no one rouses on it.


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Guest

The thug life...


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/zQHv4


----------



## belfastboy

philip said:


> http://imgur.com/zqhv4


lololol>>>>>


----------



## belfastboy

Sorry Church goers!


----------



## Norse




----------



## Philip

One of the best face swaps ever..











http://imgur.com/Iz8Ni


----------



## TxllxT

Spring in the air


----------



## Norse




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

Macromarketing.
View attachment 7360


----------



## Lunasong

or


----------



## Philip

Hans Zimmer's studio









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2743/4313394946_f46e4d0bd7_b.jpg


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

Perhaps not so 'funny', but certainly it will brighten your day...:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Philip said:


> Hans Zimmer's studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2743/4313394946_f46e4d0bd7_b.jpg


hawwww what a crib.


----------



## Philip

fish suicide









http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/images/2011/02/m313/29.jpg


----------



## Lunasong

answer


----------



## Wandering

Guilty!!!


----------



## jani

NOTE: I AM NOT A SEXIST I LOVE WOMEN


----------



## Philip

Congratulations you've found the oldest picture on the internet.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I hope this will cheer you all up.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Anyone get this joke?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip




----------



## Guest




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/DodoR


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## aleazk

-one coffee: 3 euro

-one coffee, please: 2 euro

-good morning, can you prepare one coffee for me, please: 1 euro


----------



## jani

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/DodoR


That's creepy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Indulge.

View attachment 7662


----------



## Vaneyes

"Bon appetit. Take your time, and enjoy"

View attachment 7663


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Indulge.
> 
> View attachment 7662


First guy: I thought you were the reigning chess champion.

Second guy: I am! But I forgot how to play checkers!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

"You talkin' to me?"

View attachment 7753


----------



## ArthurBrain

If only I'd been so witty during maths exams....


----------



## Guest

"Brighten" might be too strong of a word...


----------



## Philip

^haters gonna hate











http://imgur.com/dvbPT


----------



## Guest

A nice antidote to my previous post!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Michael Clarke Duncan
View attachment 7847


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ That smile brightens my day, but not the news!


----------



## belfastboy

Spooky -


----------



## violadude

Kontrapunctus said:


> "Brighten" might be too strong of a word...


Seexxxxyyy. It's like she has a third boob that is DDD size.


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## jani

ITs close, my shoe size is 43 but i am not 20 yet.


----------



## Philip

when i reply to this thread and my post gets deleted...











http://imgur.com/0fqEo


----------



## jani

Since world has millions of womens magazines this magazine was created for men (its not real  )
I know that only me and xalotun can understand this but lolled so hard when i saw this that i am gonna translate it for you later today.








Sisustusohjelmat helvettiin - adresissa jo 50,000 mies nimeä= 50,000 men have already signed the "Decoration Tv shows off the air petition"

Me miehet= Us men

Mielikuvitus - haastattelussa Jeesus: en ole tulossa.= Jesus on imaginary interview " I am not returning"

Pelikonsolit: on okei pitää xboxia perheen jäsenenä= Game consoles= Its okay to think xbo as part of the family

miestotuus: viitomakieltä käyttvältä tytöltä saatu handjob lasketaan blowjobksi= Man truth: A H***job received from a woman who uses sign-language is counted as a b***job

Koskettavat miestarinat: en kestänyt enää sitä kaukosuhdetta, joten kannoin rakkaan jääkaappini olo huoneen= heartfelt man stories: I couldn't continue the long distance relationship anymore, so carried my beloved fridge to the living room.

Naiseni käki valita - joko hän tai penkki urheilu! toisinaan ikävöin häntä= my girlfriend told me to choose her or spectator sports, i miss her sometimes.

Memiehet testasi parhaat nettipokeri sivustot darrassa= Us men experiment: the best internet poker sites while you have a hangover.

146 keinoa välttää siivous= 146 ways to avoid cleaning

miehet myöntävät: alaston nainen voittaa aina väittelyn= men admit: naked woman always win the argument.

me miehet pohtii- Jos naiset kerta ovat niin täydellisiä ja monitaitoisia, niin miten ihmeessä seksin harrastainen ja päänsärky ovat samaan aikaan on niin mahdotonta= Us men ponder: iff women are so perfect and all-round, how they can't have sex when they have a headache.

*NOTE THIS IS A JOKE AND ITS NOT MEANT TO BE OFFENDING TOWARDS WOMEN!*


----------



## Philip

toning down on dark and offensive humour; from now on i'm only posting cats and bunnies and fuzzy stuff.











http://imgur.com/sTCOd


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/rhAjR


----------



## Bored

Are these pictures suppose to be funny?


----------



## Philip

Bored said:


> Are these pictures suppose to be funny?


I think you're looking for the grammar thread.


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^I liked that post. Possibly mean spirited of me.


----------



## Philip

clavichorder said:


> ^^^^I liked that post and I sincerely hope that's not mean spirited.


I reserve those feelings for real people in real life!


----------



## aleazk

I must say that finnish is a very annoying language, visually. I mean, what's up with all those vocals? 

(especially that 'ä' thing )


----------



## Bored

Mozart Memes! :angel:


----------



## jani

aleazk said:


> I must say that finnish is a very annoying language, visually. I mean, what's up with all those vocals?
> 
> (especially that 'ä' thing )


Blame Sweden.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## TresPicos

jani said:


> Blame Sweden.


Sorry for giving you writing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bored

How about a funny video for once?


----------



## Guest

Bored said:


> How about a funny video for once?


There's a separate thread for funny videos.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/wAalG


----------



## aleazk




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest

More horrifying than funny...


----------



## Vaneyes

My favorite new animal, a Congo monkey.

View attachment 8229


----------



## graaf

In the light of latest excuse for violence in Africa and Middle East:
http://www.theonion.com/articles/no-one-murdered-because-of-this-image,29553/

*[Moderator's note: above URL links to obscene content]*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Aksel

aleazk said:


> I must say that finnish is a very annoying language, visually. I mean, what's up with all those vocals?
> 
> (especially that 'ä' thing )


Æ's are so much better, I agree.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kontrapunctus said:


>










10 chars


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## violadude

graaf said:


> In the light of latest excuse for violence in Africa and Middle East:
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/no-one-murdered-because-of-this-image,29553/


I like that picture.


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> I like that picture.


Rambunctious Romney Boys was entertaining, also.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Norse




----------



## Couchie




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/vgV4H


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/tTtPX


----------



## Mephistopheles

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/vgV4H


Brilliant and terrible.


----------



## Philip

haters gonna hate











http://imgur.com/JDCIe


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/nhxaz


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/HKyrm










http://i.imgur.com/Q9z6J


----------



## Philip

have a nice day


----------



## jani

Norse said:


>


I don't have WinRar so am i gonna get into heaven?


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/dD8yx


----------



## Guest

This is for the Judas Priest fans...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

"Enjoy the rest of your day."

View attachment 8321


----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> "Enjoy the rest of your day."
> 
> View attachment 8321


This picture didn't brighten my day....at all.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/JnUKx


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/fXyJv


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/LNG1P


----------



## Philip

What i meant is that some of my (deleted) posts are only "offending" to a conditioned mind. Moderators are supposed to be emotionless robots that enforce well defined rules. How about we enjoy the double meaning of these complex images?


----------



## Krummhorn

There was a revision to the forum rulesrecently. 
We give the link here in case people missed the announcement a few days back.

There is only one meaning of 'complex' images ... if they offend just one person, then, yes, they are objectionable. If one has to ask themselves 'could this be objectionable to anyone" then it probably is and shouldn't be posted - not even the link.

We are far from 'emotionless robots' ... we are just as human as any other forum member.



Philip said:


> I don't know who's moderating this thread, but you're doing a bad job.


Thank you for the compliment. 

The entire forum staff monitors all forum threads/postings ... there is no single staff member that is assigned to this thread.


----------



## Philip

It is actually a compliment if you think about it...


----------



## jani

¨


----------



## jani




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Cnote11

Everything in this thread offends me - shut it down.


----------



## Guest

Three things the clerk has never seen purchased: soap, deodorant, and toothpaste. Your turn.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Well in his case, all he has to do is go live with a tribe in either the Amazon or the Congo where body painting is a big deal, and they would warmly welcome him and so he would adapt and live a regular life.

 :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Three things the clerk has never seen purchased: soap, deodorant, and toothpaste. Your turn.


Ignore the statement at the top--it was from another image that I removed, and now I can't remove the statement!


----------



## Crudblud

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well in his case, all he has to do is go live with a tribe in either the Amazon or the Congo where body painting is a big deal, and they would warmly welcome him and so he would adapt and live a regular life.
> 
> :tiphat:


I know you were joking, but I hate tattoos, so two things: a) their paint comes off, b) the modern tribes have far better taste than that goon and would reject him on that basis.


----------



## dmg




----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest

I don't think so...


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


>


They can't be serious.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> They can't be serious.


I think the response is sarcastic. Let's hope!


----------



## Ravndal

hahaha. love it


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/68Hg7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/68Hg7


This image _is_ in fact completely harmless and inoffensive. Good work, Philip.


----------



## Philip

Yeah... BAN ALL SPORTS


----------



## jani

Cheer-leading isn't counted as a sport, its a performance art.
Penn and teller did a episode about this subject to their bull*hit series.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think this is rather cool:


----------



## Wandering

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


You should see that Will Ferrell clip on youtube where the 'baby' landlord is collecting the rent, if you haven't already? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Clovis said:


> You should see that Will Ferrell clip on youtube where the 'baby' landlord is collecting the rent, if you haven't already? :lol:


Never seen it.


----------



## Wandering

Here it is CoAG, even though it is a video. Enjoy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> large image


wait, zoom in on the furthest cheerleader's armpit.


----------



## Wandering

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> wait, zoom in on the furthest cheerleader's armpit.


What is that bulging veins? pit-hair? I can't make it out.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


COAG is that you as a kid?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> COAG is that you as a kid?


No. If it was I would have been drinking 65% alcohol content home-brewed Macedonian Ракија.


----------



## Ravndal

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/68Hg7


thx for the new screensaver


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This image _is_ in fact completely harmless and inoffensive. Good work, Philip.


It's not Philip's fault that those "cheekleaders" are the work of the Devil. :devil:


----------



## aleazk




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


>


She looks younger in the second one. :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## dmg




----------



## dionisio

jani said:


>


Not true! I play guitar and so far...


----------



## Norse




----------



## jani

dionisio said:


> Not true! I play guitar and so far...


Well your guitar is broken.

Also here is my funny pic


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/ngRw6


----------



## Mephistopheles

I hope all this sexist objectification is supposed to be somehow ironic.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/96TiE


----------



## Vaneyes

What Ifs

View attachment 8487


----------



## tdc

dionisio said:


> Not true! I play guitar and so far...


Yes, I think a disclaimer is needed because from my experience they only work that way for those with lots of natural talent and/or after reaching about 10,000 hours of practice.


----------



## Crudblud

_Réponse d'une manière humoristique_: If you want to pick up chicks with your guitar, you should stop because that would damage it.

_Réponse d'une manière réaliste_: It only works that way if you're already attractive physically; the guitar is an embellishment that says "I may be dashing, but I'm sensitive too."


----------



## Crudblud

_Nouvelle réponse d'une manière philosophique_: A man stands naked in front of a mirror eating soup, he is a fool.


----------



## Guest

I have no words...


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/DyjJF


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My aunt shared this, this is from a Finnish website.









:tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

Ah, East Europe... 









LOL, I'm surprised by the accuracy of this then!:


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Renaissance

Me neither.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Maybe not the most day-brightening, but still...


----------



## Guest

OK, this is just plain creepy!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Was just browsing on a facebook page, and found this.


----------



## Krummhorn

Temporarily closed for repairs

Members may not post/blog any messages or insert any images, nor insert URL links to any images or text that are obscene, vulgar, *sexually-oriented*, hateful, threatening, or otherwise in violation of any laws.

This is a family oriented and friendly site ... we are tending to get a bit too risque with some images.

The thread may re-open in a day or so


----------



## rojo

Thread reopened. Let's keep Krummhorn's message in mind when posting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Say hello to my albino gorilla welcoming everyone back to the thread!*


----------



## MaestroViolinist

^How ugly. 

This is much nicer:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I don't want you to call me George.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't want you to call me George.


Lol, good one.


----------



## Crudblud

You can call me Al. It's not my name. The turgid web done swept once and twunce good, how fortuitous.

Belie.


----------



## hawk

From the internet....


----------



## Hassid




----------



## Hassid

I tried to talk to him, but couldn't. It's too twisted.


----------



## hawk

Hassid did you take this picture? It's quite beautiful. Got any info about it???


----------



## Hassid

No. It's from a page on Facebook, "Nature" I think.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes

Tc pc

View attachment 8816


----------



## Norse




----------



## Hassid

Would you eat this?


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> http://imgur.com/68Hg7


I don't think it's right people upload this kind of pictures to the internet. I doubt they gave permission if they had they'd have notice everyone can see their nickers... 

Off topic the closet to camera looks a little like my younger sister (it's not) but it's kind scary when that happens.


----------



## Hassid

That is not a place to be for a decent cat!


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't want you to call me George.


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> You can call me Al. It's not my name. The turgid web done swept once and twunce good, how fortuitous.
> 
> Belie.


I'll call you Dan.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I don't think it's right people upload this kind of pictures to the internet. I doubt they gave permission if they had they'd have notice everyone can see their nickers...


So? 

.
.........


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll call you Dan.


Yard, you'd have it corrunt.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Yard, you'd have it corrunt.


I beg your pardon? :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I beg your pardon? :lol:


Beg awayn't.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Beg awayn't.


Beg awayn't? I'll try to interpret this......

Beg away not
Please away not
Please not away
Please do not away
Please do not go away

Am I correct?


----------



## Hassid

You will have to face a very severe judge


----------



## jani




----------



## Art Rock

The first mobile phone:
View attachment 8836


----------



## Hassid

Nice job. Careful if you visit the garden. They can move


----------



## quack

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb2427QlJ71r0wqrdo1_250.gif

Won't embed, too Chuck Norris.


----------



## jani




----------



## Hassid

Don't move please, I got you!.


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Hassid

He's similar to my grandfather!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MaestroViolinist said:


>


I love that one, I've seen one of those signs in real life before too. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## jani




----------



## Hassid

Can't hide from them. Will be watching you.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse




----------



## MaestroViolinist

jani said:


>


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


>


That's certainly not me.  (the part about physics, not the geek one)


----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Ramako




----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


>


Only in this country. :lol:


----------



## Norse




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Hassid

Who says bears can't enjoy life?


----------



## dmg




----------



## jani

So many funny pictures&videos i would like to post but if i would, i would be banned ;/.

But here is a funny picture anyway.


----------



## Guest




----------



## hawk

dmg said:


>


This is too funny!!!


----------



## Norse

I'm confused..


----------



## Lunasong

Have you had the police called on you lately?


----------



## Lenfer

Lunasong said:


> Have you had the police called on you lately?


You got into the paper! Well done *Luna* I'm so proud.


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> You got into the paper! Well done *Luna* I'm so proud.


Some day i buy the loads of amps and cabinets and mic them and connect the system to my pc and play Beethoven's 5th symphony on maximum volume. I wonder, how many windows would be broken after that.


----------



## mamascarlatti

jani said:


> Some day i buy the loads of amps and cabinets and mic them and connect the system to my pc and play Beethoven's 5th symphony on maximum volume. I wonder, how many windows would be broken after that.


This is my dream, to drown out the next-door builders' endless commercial radio yap-yap.

But I'd do it with Wagner.


----------



## Norse

Reminded me of this


----------



## Guest

hawk said:


> This is too funny!!!


Not if you are a Cat!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

jani said:


> Some day i buy the loads of amps and cabinets and mic them and connect the system to my pc and play Beethoven's 5th symphony on maximum volume. I wonder, how many windows would be broken after that.


Hey! You stole my idea! Well, it's close to my idea... I was going to drive down the street with the car speakers turned up to full volume. I'm doing this as soon as I can drive and have a car.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Couchie

mamascarlatti said:


> This is my dream, to drown out the next-door builders' endless commercial radio yap-yap.
> 
> But I'd do it with Wagner.


Are there other ways to play Wagner?


----------



## jani

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hey! You stole my idea! Well, it's close to my idea... I was going to drive down the street with the car speakers turned up to full volume. I'm doing this as soon as I can drive and have a car.


DO that and drive trough a ghetto. :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

It's always been my dream to drive through the streets blasting Berg and Schoenberg.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Norse said:


> Reminded me of this


I had a phase with that movie when it came out, I got obsessed with it. Before I got into Russian composers.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Norse

Just chillin'


----------



## Norse

Dude, she's trying to read..


----------



## Guest

http://cdn.motinetwork.net/motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/1207/the-learning-channel-learning-honeybooboo-********-demotivational-posters-1343614275.jpg


----------



## buafafa

And maybe this one too, if you remember where it comes from.


----------



## Guest

George Melly once did a very funny intro to "What is this thing called love" 
What, is this thing called love? What is this thing called? love etc etc


----------



## quack

One handed piano concerto (not a euphemism).


----------



## jani




----------



## elgar's ghost

The great Fran Cotton doing his Stig of the Dump impersonation while playing for the British Lions in New Zealand in 1977.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If you know Spongebob, you will understand this joke:


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk




----------



## Guest




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## jani




----------



## Kopachris

For the season.


----------



## Tomgreen

I prefered my Wagner vs Brahms on mountain peaks.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Must buy starcraft!


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## jani




----------



## Ramako

jani said:


>


Oh I do love advertising :lol: Normally on facebook I get all the dating ads showing pictures of teenage girls. When I visit a poetry website however (which doesn't know who I am) the dating ads suddenly start going on about middle-aged men. Not that it's stereotype or anything :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ramako said:


> Oh I do love advertising :lol: Normally on facebook I get all the dating ads showing pictures of teenage girls. When I visit a poetry website however (which doesn't know who I am) the dating ads suddenly start going on about middle-aged men. Not that it's stereotype or anything :lol:


You get teenage girls? Darn, all it'll give me is ads for bad musicians.


----------



## Vaneyes

Any male virgins here? Just kidding.


----------



## jani




----------



## Ramako

@jani

that's a difficult one I can't focus it yet


----------



## Chrythes

Just look at it as if you were asian!


----------



## Klavierspieler

I can't read the first word.


----------



## Norse

I think it's soulwax?


----------



## KenOC

Norse said:


> I think it's soulwax?


"...an alternative rock / electronic band from Ghent, Belgium." Any minute now!


----------



## KenOC

A Soulwax cover...





​


----------



## Wandering




----------



## Kevin Pearson

jani said:


>


Nice! I reminds me of the insignificance of my puny existence. Just one among millions!  I have to admit I'm not sure what "Soulwax Any Minute Now" is supposed to mean but I like the image even without seeing the hidden message.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

KenOC said:


> A Soulwax cover...
> View attachment 9557​


Wow! Now that really is hard to look at for any length of time. The center dot looks like it's following you and staring you down no matter what way you look at it. Weird! 

Kevin


----------



## Norse




----------



## jani




----------



## Wandering




----------



## Guest

Not especially funny, but awesome nonetheless!


----------



## emiellucifuge

"The twentieth letter is twenty letters long."

maybe the person who wrote the sentence is a genius but the person explaining not so much...


----------



## Norse




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> A Soulwax cover...
> View attachment 9557​


So I guess that band only wants to be followed/liked by near-sighted individuals.


----------



## Guest

emiellucifuge said:


> "The twentieth letter is twenty letters long."
> 
> maybe the person who wrote the sentence is a genius but the person explaining not so much...


Yeah...the first "eight" should be "eighth"--but it's still a cool sentence!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Goobers do Venice.

View attachment 9832


----------



## Norse




----------



## jani

Not funny but true!


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Norse

Thank you, glass. Sincerly, Mr. Squirrel.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Awwwww but that movie was so good! The meaning's what counts.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Yes, I don't even understand myself. 

But I don't understand guys either too, and they're more of a mystery to me than I am to myself. I know my own thoughts, but sometimes I can just never tell what motivates men to say/do certain things.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, I don't even understand myself.
> 
> But I don't understand guys either too, and they're more of a mystery to me than I am to myself. I know my own thoughts, but sometimes I can just never tell what motivates men to say/do certain things.


Men are more simple, i even watched a BBC documentary were they proved that men look more in to details when women look more at the whole picture or was it vice versa, my memory is not operating well at 5am.


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> Men are more simple, i even watched a BBC documentary were they proved that men look more in to details when women look more at the whole picture or was it vice versa, my memory is not operating well at 5am.


I believe women are generally the more detail oriented ones.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This might be fake (let's hope so), but if not, it begs for a follow-up post!


----------



## jani




----------



## mamascarlatti

Kontrapunctus said:


>


There's a gun department at target!?? Holy mackerel, I'm glad I live in NZ.


----------



## Guest

mamascarlatti said:


> There's a gun department at target!?? Holy mackerel, I'm glad I live in NZ.


Worse...it's at Walmart!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I know people speak derogatorily about Walmart and they may mean well but if Walmart was to disappear there would be a whole lot of people around the world without jobs and Billions of dollars lost to economies of multiple countries world wide. I think people who dis the success of Walmart are foolish. I laugh at the Walmartian emails as much as the next guy but I certainly don't hope Walmart goes under or anything negative. If folks realized how "much" Walmart contributes to local economies they would keep their damn mouths shut that's for sure!

Kevin


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Men are more simple, i even watched a BBC documentary were they proved that men look more in to details when women look more at the whole picture or was it vice versa, my memory is not operating well at 5am.


Women see the complete man, men see woman in parts such as hands, knees and bumps a daisy


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Kevin Pearson said:


> I know people speak derogatorily about Walmart and they may mean well but if Walmart was to disappear there would be a whole lot of people around the world without jobs and Billions of dollars lost to economies of multiple countries world wide. I think people who dis the success of Walmart are foolish. I laugh at the Walmartian emails as much as the next guy but I certainly don't hope Walmart goes under or anything negative. If folks realized how "much" Walmart contributes to local economies they would keep their damn mouths shut that's for sure!
> 
> Kevin


So, how much do you earn as one of their greeters?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Kontrapunctus said:


> So, how much do you earn as one of their greeters?


I don't work for Walmart but I do own stock and I hope it continues to grow. I also shop there because we have one very close to the house and it's affordable and convenient. If I have any complaint about them it's the lack of training their electronics, hardware and tools people have to run their departments.

Kevin


----------



## Praeludium

If Wallmart/any hypermarket didn't exist people would still have to go shopping somewhere, and it'd probably be in smaller stores. 
I bet it'd result in more jobs. An hypermarket is important in the economic life of a place, but how important would be 20 small stores ?


----------



## Guest

There's something about this guy that I don't like, but I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wandering

^In regards to Walmart:

I shop there maybe once a month or so. They have some good deals there. I bought a really cheap Coleman watch under ten bucks, been a couple years, no battery changes, crystal face still nice, perfecto time keeping, takes a lickin' as they say. I have a couple nice watches but hardly ever wear them.

Only one thing bugs me about Walmart. Most of their electronics are _specifically_ model numbered for them, making pricing a monopoly type thing, sorta need to get the warranty with this situation; There are far more guilty here than simply Walmart of course.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I can just never tell what motivates men to say/do certain things.


Neither can we.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wandering

*^ No Country for Old Men!*


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 10146


With the perfect reply: HAVE YOU TRIED SHAKING IT?


----------



## quack

you need to give it a firm beard slap http://i.imgur.com/1Jd1T.gif


----------



## Wandering

^That is too funny!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest

The end is near, but I don't think it has anything to do with "meateors" [sic]!


----------



## KenOC

Today's "Bliss" cartoon.


----------



## Wandering

Lunasong said:


>


Maybe these constantly jeered are nothing but *Phantoms*, and us who are the *Imbeciles*, and *God* who's laughing his **** off?

:lol:


----------



## TxllxT

Whatever the weather, I.M.Pei's pyramid will brighten your day. A real masterpiece that brings life into an otherwise stuffy, airless museum court.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 10334


Unfortunate typo....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

"How's the Fiscal Cliff, guys?"

View attachment 10351


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I've always liked this pic. I found it on my PC today and it makes me laugh every time I see it.

Kevin


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Wandering

_^ half cat, half bulldog, all oscar the grouch!_


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Norse




----------



## Kevin Pearson

Another cute cat picture.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Lunasong

Guess the diameter of the support column.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Lohen...cat.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Hence the birth of torrents


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


>


And making millions of $ while doing it.


----------



## PetrB

One happy looking critter....


----------



## PetrB

Norse said:


>


Love that this is (unnecessarily) on the grand staff, and that the 'score' has fingerings


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> Tc pc
> 
> View attachment 8816


It's twue, it's twue!


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have no words...


What about 'sick' / seriously disturbed, etc.?


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That does actually look quite terrifying. What if it bites him??


Then it is a trip to the vet, for both of them


----------



## PetrB

philip said:


> http://imgur.com/dljdq


awesome!!!


----------



## Lunasong

Snow camouflage.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Happy to be alive and enjoying the festivities.

View attachment 10877


----------



## Guest

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## aleazk




----------



## mamascarlatti

Kontrapunctus said:


>


At the entrance to the Akagera national park in Rwanda is a series of photos of a tourist being attacked, killed and eaten by a lion, aimed at deterring you from leaving your vehicle.

This begs the same question.


----------



## Norse




----------



## aleazk

filler...


----------



## Vaneyes

Whatta guy!
View attachment 11051


----------



## Vaneyes

Probably more of a sentiment from my age grouping. I surmise "The Fence" and this "After" wouldn't have many *issues* with hangin' out together.

Sidenote: What ever happened to the word *problem*? Don't people have *problems* anymore?

View attachment 11052


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm on my way.

View attachment 11054


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest

Please use caution with reflexive pronouns...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Well, I just bet she won't make the mistake of looking at _that_ again!


----------



## Vaneyes

Quite a Xmas package.


----------



## Guest

^^ I'm not sure what's going on there, and I'm quite sure that I _don't_ want to know!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

It must have taken a lot of balls to wear that outfit! :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

And that's the proof that you need more than a costume in order to be a superhero... a lot more than a costume :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

There are some things you just don't do. That is one of them.


----------



## Kevin Pearson




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Praeludium

Where does "this" come from ? I've seen many pictures of this _wonderful_ couple and I wonder in what kind of TV show you can see that.


----------



## Cnote11

I believe that is Honey Boo Boo and I believe it airs on.... MTV? Perhaps... no no it airs on The Learning Channel (TLC) which has recently changed their initials to stand for something other than The Learning Channel... how sad. The show is called Here Comes Honey Boo Boo


----------



## violadude

Praeludium said:


> Where does "this" come from ? I've seen many pictures of this _wonderful_ couple and I wonder in what kind of TV show you can see that.


The fact that you've never heard of this show gives me hope for France.


----------



## Guest

Praeludium said:


> Where does "this" come from ? I've seen many pictures of this _wonderful_ couple and I wonder in what kind of TV show you can see that.


_Here Comes Honey Boo Boo_--it's on The Learning Channel. Now, if _that_ isn't ironic, then I don't what is!






Be sure to watch the tour of their home...


----------



## Guest

Should say "tempt"--but it's still funny!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Praeludium

violadude said:


> The fact that you've never heard of this show gives me hope for France.


Oh, we have our stupid reality shows here too :s

But there's also the amazing French/German Arte TV !

Thanks for the replies


----------



## violadude

Kontrapunctus said:


>


When you think about it objectively, there's really nothing outside of weird cultural conditioning that makes it so much more unacceptable to eat a dog than say, a cow or a lamb.

Well, I guess a lot of us perceive dogs as having more "human" characteristics that cows and such don't have (they have a "smile" and a certain liveliness about them).


----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> Oh, we have our stupid reality shows here too :s
> 
> But there's also the amazing French/German Arte TV !
> 
> Thanks for the replies


Here in Finland we don't make original reality shows, we just make our own versions of the known reality shows ( = Crappier than the originals).


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Crappier than the originals.


How do you even... I... How?


----------



## emiellucifuge

violadude said:


> When you think about it objectively, there's really nothing outside of weird cultural conditioning that makes it so much more unacceptable to eat a dog than say, a cow or a lamb.
> 
> Well, I guess a lot of us perceive dogs as having more "human" characteristics that cows and such don't have (they have a "smile" and a certain liveliness about them).


Of course during the period in which domestic dogs have co-evolved with humans they have gained features which make them endearing to humans, these are often similar to what we see in other humans.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> When you think about it objectively, there's really nothing outside of weird cultural conditioning that makes it so much more unacceptable to eat a dog than say, a cow or a lamb.
> 
> Well, I guess a lot of us perceive dogs as having more "human" characteristics that cows and such don't have (they have a "smile" and a certain liveliness about them).


I agree with this. Honestly, I would eat a dog. A lot of Koreans don't even eat dogs, but for those who do, they don't eat domesticated dogs, but rather an old breed of wild dog. It really is no different than eating a deer or something.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I agree with this. Honestly, I would eat a dog. A lot of Koreans don't even eat dogs, but for those who do, they don't eat domesticated dogs, but rather an old breed of wild dog. It really is no different than eating a deer or something.


I'd have to overcome some barriers to eat a dog. I would struggle to eat a creature who I have first knew primarily through being my friends or other people's friends. I think emiel has a point about dogs and their closeness to humans. Pigs may be as smart of smarter in some ways, but it is harder for a human to empathize with them so instinctively.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> I'd have to overcome some barriers to eat a dog. I would struggle to eat a creature who I have first knew primarily through being my friends or other people's friends. I think emiel has a point about dogs and their closeness to humans. Pigs may be as smart of smarter in some ways, but it is harder for a human to empathize with them so instinctively.


That may only be because we grew up with dogs and know them so well. I do not believe the Vietnamese even keep domesticated dogs, which means they really have no bonded empathy towards them.

But what can I say, I would not even bat an eye if someone decided to eat their deceased family member.


----------



## Crudblud

Cnote11 said:


> But what can I say, I would not even bat an eye if someone decided to eat their deceased family member.


Grandparents are far too stringy.


----------



## Cnote11

Crudblud said:


> Grandparents are far too stringy.


I find it depends on which income bracket you nab them from. My grandfather, who worked very laborious blue-collar jobs all his life and was in the navy, was quite stringy, even after treating it like a roast. I marinated a few cuts for days and slow cooked it and it was still a bit rough, but with some patches of succulent, juicy, and tender meat. However, my grandmother, who worked in cushy white-collar jobs and never was much for physical activity, was delicious and the meat just fell off the bone. I sliced some up against the grain and cooked it over a charcoal grill. The shoulder cut I left marinating and made pulled-homosapien sandwiches with. Delicious! Too bad I couldn't have domesticated and bred my grandmother.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hair you go.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well this was an interesting discovery. Courtesy of Composersarehilarious who drew this.

Never thought someone could best me at being a Russian fanatic!









Or would actually defend Glazunov.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Norse

Mickey is open-minded


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Norse said:


> Mickey is open-minded


That'll be the day...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Praeludium

How would you kill it ? What I hate about spiders is that you have to kill them and they tend to run pretty fast ): (apart from that they're objectively pretty cool. Objectively.)
And this seems to be a difficult situation. Maybe traping it in a box. Hm..


----------



## TresPicos

Praeludium said:


> How would you kill it ? What I hate about spiders is that you have to kill them and they tend to run pretty fast ): (apart from that they're objectively pretty cool. Objectively.)
> And this seems to be a difficult situation. Maybe traping it in a box. Hm..


What I hate about spiders: everything!


----------



## Lunasong

My method for trapping spiders (I don't kill them):
Get a cup or glass from the cupboard, and a notecard (index card) or other suitably heavy stock paper (single sheet paper is too thin and will flex). Put the cup over the spider, then slide the card under the opening and pick it up and take it outside. Sometimes the spider will fall out if you gently knock the cup against the outside wall and sometimes you just have to leave the cup outside.
This works in most situations. Spiders tend to hang out in corners. Sometimes you have to use the card to knock the spider into the cup and then cover it FAST!


----------



## aleazk

I try to never kill any insect or animal, I just don't like to kill (except those annoying mosquitoes, I really hate mosquitoes , I'm allergic to their stings ).


----------



## Praeludium

That's a good method Lunasong ^^ Maybe next time I'll try this.
I'm quite fussy about dishes and food in general, so I'd probably never use this cup again if I used it to trap a nasty ugly spider.


----------



## Crudblud

Spiders make me feel ill, even if I kill them I'll be on edge for an hour or so.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The thing I hate about killing spiders is the feeling of their crackling bodies under your fingertips. I can't _ever _squish one with my bare hands, and never a big one with just a tissue. And even worse, I hate the thought of _missing _them, so that they crawl on the tissue and onto you... 

Disturbing thoughts brought to you by Huilu :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

The only insect I dislike is the wasp and as luck would have it I had a mini-infestation this summer and suffered my first sting for nearly 20 years - at night. Most seemed to gravitate to a particular area of the living room windowsill where I would find one or two on a near-daily basis lying there dead - presumably due to exhaustion. I kept the window closed so I have no idea where they came from (I checked the usual places for a nest) or why they seem obsessed on a certain area. I learned that nests are abandoned by the surviving proto-queens but I hope if any are still lurking/hibernating on my property (it's fairly mild here right now) they don't start a new colony next year.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Guest

I do not purposely kill any animal, insect, fish etc but I will admit there are quite a few humans I would gladly terminate


----------



## Cnote11

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This person must have never had Japanese candy. Sometimes the wrapper plays a vital part.


----------



## eorrific

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The thing I hate about killing spiders is the feeling of their crackling bodies under your fingertips. I can't _ever _squish one with my bare hands, and never a big one with just a tissue. And even worse, I hate the thought of _missing _them, so that they crawl on the tissue and onto you...
> 
> Disturbing thoughts brought to you by Huilu :tiphat:










Problem solved.


----------



## jani

eorrific said:


> View attachment 11324
> 
> Problem solved.


I don't know why you fear spiders, Coag should be the only one who should fear them.
Spiders are small etc... They can't harm you... 
Unless you live in a exotic country like COAG.


----------



## TresPicos

jani said:


> I don't know why you fear spiders, Coag should be the only one who should fear them.
> Spiders are small etc... They can't harm you...


Alrighty then.

And while we're at it... All of you who are afraid of public speaking, don't be. It's not dangerous.


----------



## jani

TresPicos said:


> Alrighty then.
> 
> And while we're at it... All of you who are afraid of public speaking, don't be. It's not dangerous.


I don't have that problem .


----------



## Guest

To the non-US members: Subway is a fast food restaurant chain...


----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


> To the non-US members: Subway is a fast food restaurant chain...


We have subways restaurants here too, they exist outside US too.:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:d


----------



## Flamme

:devil:


----------



## Flamme

Xaxa


----------



## Flamme

Killing hipsters!


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

True that


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

:d


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Flamme said:


> View attachment 11366
> 
> ....


I hope that isn't Neoshredder!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> I don't know why you fear spiders, Coag should be the only one who should fear them.
> Spiders are small etc... They can't harm you...
> Unless you live in a exotic country like COAG.


I am not scared of spides unless they're biting me.


----------



## Flamme

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope that isn't Neoshredder!


LOL hes one of the locals here?


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope that isn't Neoshredder!


HAHA

Don't worry, it's not.


----------



## Flamme

Wow this kitty makes me shiver....


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes

Lunasong said:


>


Makes one wonder, why we can't have more happy news like that.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> The only insect I dislike is the wasp and as luck would have it I had a mini-infestation this summer and suffered my first sting for nearly 20 years - at night. Most seemed to gravitate to a particular area of the living room windowsill where I would find one or two on a near-daily basis lying there dead - presumably due to exhaustion. I kept the window closed so I have no idea where they came from (I checked the usual places for a nest) or why they seem obsessed on a certain area. I learned that nests are abandoned by the surviving proto-queens but I hope if any are still lurking/hibernating on my property (it's fairly mild here right now) they don't start a new colony next year.


I've never had any issues (aka problems) with beestings, but wasps are another matter...often feeling the effects from their "intrusions" several hours later. Pharmacists just tell me to take something with antihistamine in it.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> We have subways restaurants here too, they exist outside US too.:lol:


That's too bad. I was hoping they did not inflect their nastiness on a global level.


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

Hmmm


----------



## Flamme

...


----------



## Flamme

lol...


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> View attachment 11394
> 
> Hmmm


For mice I guess. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Norse




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

Instinct or was he taught?


----------



## Guest

This is why I don't drink...


----------



## Flamme

Im a bike fanatic but...


----------



## Flamme

Every time..


----------



## Flamme

:d...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Norse




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## hawk

Flamme said:


> View attachment 11360
> 
> ....


Here they are live


----------



## Praeludium

^ Wow it's amazing !


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Instinct or was he taught?


Me in another life.


----------



## KenOC

Václav Pichl was a classical Czech composer of the 18th Century. I enjoy his "Diana" symphony...is it possible he has a sideline in foods?


----------



## Flamme

Must.Exercise.My.Neck


----------



## Flamme

:d...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

This is more of a sad day darkener...










(The grammar is almost as alarming as the picture!)


----------



## Flamme

Ouch that got to hurt..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Ouch that got to hurt..


Yeah, and I truly hope it's photo-shopped, but it looks very real!


----------



## Flamme

I dont know if the guilty factor here is boredom and more free time than needed in case of those indviduals or attention whoring...Must be one of those...


----------



## Flamme

Face swaps


----------



## Flamme

:d ...


----------



## Flamme

:d


----------



## Guest

What could possibly go wrong here?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Nothing if he has iron pants...


----------



## Vaneyes

Three scoops.

View attachment 11536


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Three scoops.
> 
> View attachment 11536


Is he Baskin-Robbins' employee of the month?


----------



## clavichorder

Kontrapunctus said:


> What could possibly go wrong here?


I believe there is a Darwin Awards entry that describes a scenario exactly like this. What possibly DID go wrong there?


----------



## Flamme

LOl saw a lot of kittens today in the city...


----------



## Flamme

A likes bait...


----------



## Vaneyes

Fly the friendly skies with IcelandAir.

View attachment 11555


----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> I believe there is a Darwin Awards entry that describes a scenario exactly like this. What possibly DID go wrong there?


At the very least, he's half the man he used to be...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Lol


----------



## Flamme

...


----------



## Flamme

...


----------



## Flamme

Maths


----------



## Flamme




----------



## PetrB

A mother's advice to her daughter"

*"Honey, never date musicians. They are animals! Why do you think they keep them in a pit?*


----------



## KenOC

My thinking exactly...


----------



## Flamme

Who would thunk?


----------



## Flamme

Nick Cage everywhere


----------



## Flamme

I l ove this guy


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## aleazk

(filler; I don't know coag's trick )...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 11694


Got this from a relative.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Guest

Oh darn...


----------



## Flamme

Nothing surprises me anymore...Or it does...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh darn...


Is that a photograph of Mr. Bean in a blonde wig in the background?  :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh darn...


Thank God I'm an atheist!.


----------



## Flamme

Kitty trippin


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Lol


----------



## Flamme

Cracked me up


----------



## Flamme

Yup:lol:


----------



## Norse

From London Fashion Week


----------



## Flamme

Mother of fashion!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found a new musical look-alike!
Do you know these 2 faces?


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I found a new musical look-alike!
> Do you know these 2 faces?
> View attachment 11765
> View attachment 11766


The one on the right is the best pianist ever! My favorite, Emil Gilels. On the left, he kind of looks familiar, but I'd have to look it up. Desipite their similar facial shape, I think Gilels has the better face, more distinctive and more "deep" somehow.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Knowing*, coming soon to a theater near you.

View attachment 11771


----------



## KenOC

A couple more twins?


----------



## Flamme

Loool


----------



## Guest




----------



## hawk

As I am typing on my laptop....


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

:d


----------



## quack

Check new threads:
Poll: Who is better Feldman or Frescobaldi

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyiyfyqd1y1r2snsyo1_500.gif


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> The one on the right is the best pianist ever! My favorite, Emil Gilels. On the left, he kind of looks familiar, but I'd have to look it up. Desipite their similar facial shape, I think Gilels has the better face, more distinctive and more "deep" somehow.


Mr. Bates from Downton Abbey is to the left. He doesn't look that nice anymore now in the latest season.


----------



## Flamme

Dis guy is hilarious...:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Games logic


----------



## Flamme

Love me this mug...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## hawk

Three days into his first solo attempt at scaling Mt. Everest, Joe finally arrives at bass camp


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I don't want to write any more for the old Man-power instruments and am handicapped by the lack of adequate electrical instruments for which I now conceive my music.


----------



## Ramako

From my Faculty library lol; sorry it's not very easy to read


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Hey, well, his shirt is still tucked in, you gotta give him credit for that!


----------



## Flamme

Cracks me up every time...


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Lunasong

Don't worry master, we will get that ball for you!


----------



## Flamme

Too funny


----------



## Guest

A new species has been discovered:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Creepy...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

An internet friend showed this to me:


----------



## Flamme

Labradoodle lol


----------



## Norse

Are those illegal too?


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Danielle said:


> Those don't brighten my day.


Try the above- I tried inserting the pic but would not go - so enjoy the video instead.....


----------



## KenOC

Romney makes last-ditch attempt...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

Not to fret. All ends well.

View attachment 12237


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hee!


----------



## Crudblud

Oh, so that's why my son is addicted to meth! Phew, glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Australian Uni Sex toilet*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Norse

I wonder if they like Coke..


----------



## jani




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

.......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

.......


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## graaf




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I like this one better......









or this one a bit more upto date ....


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


>


Doen't he star on the Big Bang theory ???


----------



## Norse

Yeah, thanks..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## jani

So women do you agree ?? :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ravndal

well played.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

jani said:


> So women do you agree ?? :lol:


I'm not sure I'd want to see the woman who finds him appealing!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Well fancy that ..................


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well fancy that ..................


Old as s*it but it still gets me :lol:!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

(I hope that gif works)


----------



## Guest

http://cdn.motinetwork.net/motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/1206/smithsonian-exhibit-head-up-***-demotivational-posters-1339151863.jpg


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

His facial expression is perfect for that text.:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crazy LP cover............ why/ Who?


----------



## ptr

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Crazy LP cover............ why/ Who?


I don't care, I want a copy right away!!!

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ If you find one let me know too!!


----------



## Taggart

Entertainingly, you can't just post a picture, you have to have some words as well.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ glad to know it has finally frozen over


----------



## Norse

I wonder if it's the same Hell as this one (in Norway)










It almost looks like "God's expedition" which makes it even better. Gods actually means cargo. (It's a train station)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For Downton Abbey fans:


----------



## Weston

I'm sure Pete Townsend will be gratified my Facebook wall has graciously restored his hair.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For Downton Abbey fans:


That's actually creepy.


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## jani




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 13609


A quick guide to Mahler's symphonies....


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Note Steve's new range of Jem banjo's


----------



## Guest




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I :lol:ed.


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Kevin Pearson

I thought this funny.


----------



## Norse

(Too bad the pun requires the wrong pronounciation)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Norse




----------



## jani




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Norse said:


>


So have BMW 4WD, does it matter that I'm pissed....................


----------



## Taggart

Covers all the bases - love of music, love of animals and economy.:cheers:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani

Translation:
Coffee price list:
One coffee!!! 3€
One coffee, thank you 2€
(Some kinda greeting), One coffee, thank you 1€


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Justin Bieber gets tough.

View attachment 14412


----------



## MaestroViolinist

^ He reminds me of a garden gnome in that beanie thingy. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Justin Bieber gets tough.
> 
> View attachment 14412


That fellow is perfectly positioned to repeatedly slam Justin's head against the door frame.


----------



## Guest

A sad sign of the times...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This cartoon was in the Chicago Tribune in 1934 - note Nay Sayers/ Doomsdayers never change......... they just pick on something else!!


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This cartoon was in the Chicago Tribune in 1934 - note Nay Sayers/ Doomsdayers never change......... they just pick on something else!!
> 
> View attachment 14466


Glad to see the ridiculously overt spelling out of the meaning of every part of a political cartoon hasn't changed either.


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ravndal

How they really do it


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

This is genius!


----------



## Wood

Taggart said:


> View attachment 13397


I too can do funny place names. :tiphat:

http://fellowshipofminds.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/anus-anus-********-demotivational-poster-12653196441.jpg


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


>


Does Goku loose his super sayan powers if we eat the fries?


----------



## opus55

Taggart said:


> Covers all the bases - love of music, love of animals and economy.:cheers:
> 
> View attachment 14173


I got a good laugh out of this :lol: Thanks


----------



## jani

You have to be a nerd in order to understand why this picture is cool.


----------



## jani




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse

This happens to me all the time..


----------



## Guest

Finally...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Norse said:


> This happens to me all the time..


He doesn't have eyes...


----------



## jani

Parents of this forum, look at this picture very closely.
If your kid slept/sleeps like one of these kids, you will know his/her future!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

ten characters


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Is it just me or...?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Leonardo in drag?


----------



## Guest

^ I was thinking more of one of his subjects!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ They say it was a self portrait you know, where by he did it to represent his female form, which was the fashion at the time in self portraits!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hahahahaha....I love these comics..."Scandinavia and the World" if anyone is interested. :lol:


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BIG A*S PICTURES!!!
> Hahahahaha....I love these comics..."Scandinavia and the World" if anyone is interested. :lol:


My favorite


----------



## Guest

This might work better in a "Sickening Pictures to Ruin Your Day" thread, but here you go...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Nasty.............


----------



## KenOC

Glorious! They love this sort of thing in North Korea...


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


>


Is that why you have some many UFO sighting in the US?................


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is that why you have some many UFO sighting in the US?................


No it's just because they are Americans


----------



## Guest

Maybe it's time for a cute picture.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Maybe it's time for a cute picture.


Somehow I think this will give me nightmares.


----------



## jani

lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ As long as they keep it to the simulator..........


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ryan

Funny because it shouldn't be


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Mesa




----------



## jani

IF you don't understand this one, you need to listen to Metallicas - One, if you want to.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> :lol:


What kind of a sad bistard arranged this??


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

Once again the best golfers are meeting at Augusta, GA...as this spectator can attest.

View attachment 16130


----------



## Flamme

Andante said:


> What kind of a sad bistard arranged this??


Arranged? I think its monkey business...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Once again the best golfers are meeting at Augusta, GA...as this spectator can attest.
> 
> View attachment 16130


He thought he was safe @500m


----------



## Vaneyes

Andante said:


> He thought he was safe @500m


If the ball was whacked 500m, that would be the story.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> If the ball was whacked 500m, that would be the story.


You can't get that far??? I can hit a 7 iron that distance but have to lay back a bit :cheers:


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

Andante said:


> You can't get that far??? I can hit a 7 iron that distance but have to lay back a bit :cheers:


On a frozen lake...maybe. :lol:


----------



## jani

Someday... Someday...


----------



## Crudblud

^
That's not funny, it's depressing. I mean, the whole thing relies on me having at least one child.


----------



## jani

Forsaken death


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

While I'm at it, spelling matters, too...


----------



## jani

Ha, i knew that i was just a misunderstood genius.


----------



## Flamme

http://likes.com/relationships/funn..._medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ml&utm_term=24351942


----------



## Flamme

jani said:


> Forsaken death


Bloody angels...


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


> :lol:


Well at least his Father inveted the hamburger and wrote six operas in two years.


----------



## Flamme

Yes contribution to World civilisation by that country and its leaders/royal family is awesome...In body count.


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> :lol:


He missed and hit Boston.................


----------



## Guest

Andante said:


> He missed and hit Boston.................


Way too soon.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Christmas can suck


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Hmm... Should i buy this shirt








Or this one


----------



## Praeludium

Neither of these two. Bad taste and you will be seen as someone who is trying very hard to be "cool".
I'm just being honest.


----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> Neither of these two. Bad taste and you will be seen as someone who is trying very hard to be "cool".
> I'm just being honest.


Nah, i think that they are very humorous, specially if i don't have serious facial expression and i have a very open body language, 99% would immediately know that its a joke.
Also it takes balls to walk around with those kinda shirts on.


----------



## Flamme

Sex, another word that lost it's meaning in modern age, after words like love, life...Can be humouristic more than serious...


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Damn Microsoft they are now affecting real estate too!


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 16955


Saw this on FB today.


----------



## jani

¨


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest

Further irony: There's no need to capitalize "You" and "May"!


----------



## Guest

Well, maybe just one...


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## jani




----------



## ScipioAfricanus

jani said:


>


the guy is a pedophile or a registered sex offender, since he cannot be near a school etc. what a shame.


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Trout

........................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Well at least his Father inveted the hamburger and wrote six operas in two years.


Don't forget his incredible golf-playing skills!!! Best stats in the world! Something like a hole-in-one on every hole...sworn true by 50 of his bodyguards!


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

NBA


----------



## Ingélou

Posted to me by my niece's dog...


----------



## PetrB

piano lesson re: pedaling








Add: Next lesson, Downshifting.

Later lesson: Quick shift into reverse as a last-ditch emergency brake.


----------



## PetrB

the bullies of Juilliard








I 'corrected this' -- "Juilliard" was _[typically]_ misspelled, and the original copy read, 'classical instrument' ~ of which there is no such thing. (O.K. I'm a dweeb about certain things.)


----------



## PetrB

Emo shares all


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> Emo shares all
> View attachment 17535


Speak for yourself !


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Modernists are gonna love this one!


----------



## Trout

For future engineers:


----------



## PetrB

S Jobs and B Gates re: Work positions


----------



## Trout

........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trout said:


> ........................


So Devo had it right hey.


----------



## jani




----------



## Trout




----------



## PetrB

Time for a tune-up


----------



## jurianbai




----------



## jani




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


>


I learn something everyday! I didn't know Prokofiev was that tall, that's as tall as my brother.


----------



## Norse

I get the feeling Rachmaninov's height is a little exaggerated here.. In pictures he never struck me as _that_ tall, also check out the info in this post; at two different arrivals on Ellis Island he was recorded as being 6'1", while Eugene Normandy thought he was 6'3".


----------



## Ingélou

Norse said:


> I get the feeling Rachmaninov's height is a little exaggerated here.. In pictures he never struck me as _that_ tall, also check out the info in this post; at two different arrivals on Ellis Island he was recorded as being 6'1", while Eugene Normandy thought he was 6'3".


Sinking down into the sand on first sighting - or clambering on to a stone in the second. I'm not sure I could estimate a man's height to within two inches. What if it was a 'big hair day' for him?


----------



## Norse

Or a big hat day.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I learn something everyday! I didn't know Prokofiev was that tall, that's as tall as my brother.


I also thought that Beethoven would be taller than Mozart because i have heard more people calling Mozart short than Beethoven.


----------



## jani




----------



## Ingélou

jani said:


> I also thought that Beethoven would be taller than Mozart because i have heard more people calling Mozart short than Beethoven.


Yes - I'm astounded that according to the chart, they were both small but Beethoven smallest. Can this be right?
It's partly their faces - Mozart has small dainty features & Beethoven a larger, more 'butch' phizog, so you expect their bodies to correspond. 
Fascinating!


----------



## Guest




----------



## PetrB

Little known first attempts


----------



## PetrB

Spelling on the Internet


----------



## Guest




----------



## presto




----------



## jani




----------



## jani

I want one! No i want two one for each hand!


----------



## jani




----------



## PetrB

Communism. Its a party.


----------



## Trout

Trout said:


>


A follow-up flow chart:


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Tero




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Typical Asian parenting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Wahaa nice one Jani


----------



## Guest

^^^ You just know it won't be long before that happens!


----------



## jani




----------



## Badinerie

Trout said:


>


This also works with Students and Drummers.


----------



## Trout

Click to enlarge.


----------



## jani

I decided to take a picture of my guitar pedal board.


----------



## jani




----------



## Praeludium

Haha that's so true :3 Got to love Yepes (and Galbraith, even though he only has 8 strings !)


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> Communism. Its a party.
> View attachment 17994


Hahahahaha you found my iPhone wallpaper! :lol:


----------



## BartokBela

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hahahahaha you found my iPhone wallpaper! :lol:


I have a tshirt of this


----------



## jani




----------



## Mesa




----------



## Guest




----------



## Trout




----------



## PetrB

Earth: Ancient Mysteries Explained


----------



## jani

Translation:

1. Son i hear " Baby,baby,baby OH" from your room... Are you listening to Justin Bieber?!
2. Dad no.... I am watching porn.
3. THANK GOD!!!


----------



## BlazeGlory

jjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong

For my friend Jani:


----------



## Guest

Too easy...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lunasong said:


> For my friend Jani:


I'm laughing my HEAD off at the Finnish coat of arms!!! :lol: :lol:

Did you know I'm a Finn/Swede too?


----------



## Norse

Norway's lion is dancing? With an axe? 

But yeah, I never knew Sweden had such a pompous coat of arms..


----------



## Norse




----------



## jani




----------



## Trout




----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Hello ladies "wink wink"


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Turangalîla




----------



## Guest

That's Justin Bieber on the left...


----------



## Lunasong

#Ravndal:


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest

jani said:


>


Only works though if one is not a German or Latin 'babe' !! Vous êtes un(e) SiLaSiMi ????


----------



## Guest




----------



## jurianbai




----------



## jurianbai




----------



## Vaneyes

Justin Bieber and Ferrari.

View attachment 19080


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Ramako




----------



## Vaneyes

Bieber does NBA.


----------



## Guest

^^ I'm still not convinced that's a male.


----------



## jani




----------



## BlazeGlory

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^ I'm still not convinced that's a male.


But do you believe it's human?


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


>


Unfortunately, doing stupid things is a major contributor to the probability of dying young.


----------



## Ramako




----------



## jani

Ramako said:


>


Hey i bet that his some of his pranks only made their customers shopping experince much more fun.


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> Unfortunately, doing stupid things is a major contributor to the probability of dying young.


You can also be hit by a car everytime you go outside.


----------



## aleazk

Ramako said:


>


But it could have been worse!:


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Praeludium

jani said:


>


Actually that's not really true since many composers who sold well during the XIXth century are absolutely forgotten today. I read about one - despised by Berlioz - was known to "correct" works by Mozart and Beethoven (and gave birth to Le Mystère d'Isis). Definitely not a genius.

But that's very funny !


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Gosh, I had a quick 'Wikipedia' of this 'church' and am most dismayed. I'm sure Christopher Hitchens would have had something interesting to say about such _phenomena_. Allah be praised.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Interesting, 2 racist/biased associations that don't get along. I guess in this world, you can only pick to be racist or biased about _one _thing, because if you're _more _than one, you get in trouble.

 what a world we live in!


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Gosh, I had a quick 'Wikipedia' of this 'church' and am most dismayed. I'm sure Christopher Hitchens would have had something interesting to say about such _phenomena_. Allah be praised.


Watch some of their videos on YouTube if you really want to lose faith in the human race.


----------



## Guest




----------



## BlazeGlory

BlazeGlory said:


> Unfortunately, doing stupid things is a major contributor to the probability of dying young.





jani said:


> You can also be hit by a car everytime you go outside.


I apologize for offending you. And now, in my old age, having looked back over my life, I realize I can smile because I went outside almost every day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mamascarlatti said:


>


That's my kind of beer


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> I apologize for offending you. And now, in my old age, having looked back over my life, I realize I can smile because I went outside almost every day.


Don't worry i wasn't offended at all Blaze, i have developed very good ability to "not give a ****"/ " not to get but*hurt".


----------



## Norse




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## jani

Well now i know what meat women will be cooking


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Well now i know what meat women will be cooking


What is wrong with you?


----------



## jani

Weather reports would be fun to watch...* IF YOU WOULDN'T LIVE IN FINLAND!'*


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> What is wrong with you?


Sorry i don't follow you.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Norse said:


>


But he should probably be wearing blinders so he would not be distracted by the other passengers' "music."


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Sorry i don't follow you.


Somehow, it just doesn't look kosher.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 19305
View attachment 19306
these are very funny.


----------



## Guest

Karma...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This joke comes in a series of pictures:





































:tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mesa

The only extant image of anything i achieved in my year at art college (straight after school), six years ago.










(Fitting in with absolutely everyone else there, staff included, i had no idea whatsoever and attended ironically.)


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Were can i apply to that school!??!


----------



## aleazk

Kontrapunctus said:


>


György wins:


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk




----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Oh ***** this really cracked me up xD!!!









Translation:
Dear father, Berlin is a great place and people are nice ´here, but i am little bit embarrassed to drive to school with my fully golden Ferarri 599GBT, when rest of the students and teachers go to school with a train.
Sincerely your son Ahmed

Dear son, i transferred 20 million dollars to your bank account, stop embarrasing your family and go to buy your own train.
Sicerely your father.


----------



## jani




----------



## Kopachris

Haven't been keeping up. Hope this hasn't already been posted.


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

This one is only funny for Dream Theater fans


----------



## BlazeGlory

Mesa said:


> The only extant image of anything i achieved in my year at art college (straight after school), six years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Fitting in with absolutely everyone else there, staff included, i had no idea whatsoever and attended ironically.)


Please tell me my tax dollars had nothing to do with this. If you don't live in the US then there is hope.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Beware ye mateys!


----------



## jani

I hear Ozzys voice always when i see this pick and it cracks me up, i know its old but some of you might have not seen it.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## aleazk

If you just "jab at random keys" on the piano, it's very unlikely that it will sound like Schönberg, from the point of view of statistic, to come up with an ordered row of 12 notes in that way would be remarkable.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kopachris said:


>


 But who doesn't like ketchup (and all over their music)????

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Sadly, I never learned to open the ketchup bottle...


----------



## EricABQ

Our cat was perplexed by two lizards on the window screen.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mesa said:


> The only extant image of anything i achieved in my year at art college (straight after school), six years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Fitting in with absolutely everyone else there, staff included, i had no idea whatsoever and attended ironically.)


Well done. I don't even have that much. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


>


It's the other way around, isn't it?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Vaneyes said:


> Well done. I don't even have that much. :lol:


You were hungry and ate the banana?


----------



## Ingélou

BlazeGlory said:


> You were hungry and ate the banana?


Oh my sainted aunt! For the rest of the day I'll have it on the brain - "YES, we have no bananas; we have no bananas today!'


----------



## jurianbai




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Ravndal

I actually had this nightmare a couple months ago, only with Mozart.

http://euge.ca/2013/06/16/nightmare/


----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 20063
View attachment 20064

these are funny also.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong

Great music-related funnies the past few pages. Feel free to repost these in http://www.talkclassical.com/15068-most-incredibly-lame-classical.html.


----------



## Trout

Doctors on strike:


----------



## Norse

I was browsing through iTunes U for some new interesting lectures, and came across this one called The Langauge of Music from Missouri State University. I thought they had a fresh and interesting take on the period between the Renaissance and the classical era.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Saw a "normal looking" teenage girl, today, wearing a t-shirt that had the word *DESTROY* repeated several times on its front.

So, I guess I like.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Norse




----------



## jani

This proves that Steve is the best dressed musician ever!


----------



## Trout




----------



## Ravndal

jani said:


> This proves that Steve is the best dressed musician ever!


Really? Look at that ugly suit and those god awful shades. He looks like a man having a midlife crisis and tries way to hard to look cool.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mesa

Wrong!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ravndal said:


> Really? Look at that ugly suit and those god awful shades. He looks like a man having a midlife crisis and tries way to hard to look cool.:tiphat:


Regardless. Best dressed or worst dressed, what is eluding me is the humor.


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> Really? Look at that ugly suit and those god awful shades. He looks like a man having a midlife crisis and tries way to hard to look cool.
> 
> :tiphat:


Dude your sense of style is so 19th centuary.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


 

That kid should get a grounding for sure! Some older sibling!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ravndal said:


> Really? Look at that ugly suit and those god awful shades. He looks like a man having a midlife crisis and tries way to hard to look cool.
> 
> :tiphat:


I'm thinking its the lack of blue hair that's the problem.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 20380
View attachment 20379
here are more funny stuff


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That kid should get a grounding for sure! Some older sibling!


Either that or get a job at a beauty salon for Goths.


----------



## jani

Superman,Batman and spiderman beware there is a new kid in the block, THE FLAMING C!


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

Extremely nerd humor, handle with care:


----------



## Ondine

Hope you can see it when enlarged!


----------



## KenOC

aleazk said:


> Extremely nerd humor, handle with care:


This is no joke! Even in it's more common form, dihydrogen monoxide (DHMO) can be dangerous.

• Death due to accidental inhalation of DHMO, even in small quantities.
• Prolonged exposure to solid DHMO causes severe tissue damage.
• Excessive ingestion produces a number of unpleasant though not typically life-threatening side-effects.
• DHMO is a major component of acid rain.
• Gaseous DHMO can cause severe burns.
• Contributes to soil erosion.
• Leads to corrosion and oxidation of many metals.
• Contamination of electrical systems often causes short-circuits.
• Exposure decreases effectiveness of automobile brakes.
• Found in biopsies of pre-cancerous tumors and lesions.

More at: http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have a funny picture of my own, that I took last week.

Presenting to you for your consumption... rocks! A part of a nutritious diet!


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> Extremely nerd humor, handle with care:


I will explain it: the first scientist was hoping that second would say "I'll have a glass of H2O too", so that the waiter may understand "a glass of H2O2", i.e., a glass of _Hydrogen peroxide_, which would be something very toxic.


----------



## Vaneyes

On the door of my study, where I often study global warming.

View attachment 21027


----------



## Bix

aleazk said:


> I will explain it: the first scientist was hoping that second would say "I'll have a glass of H2O too", so that the waiter may understand "a glass of H2O2", i.e., a glass of _Hydrogen peroxide_, which would be something very toxic.


I got it, I'm sure the other 'likers' did also, very clever.


----------



## Novelette

I saw this earlier today in a coffee shop in Naples, FL. Needless to say, I tipped very generously!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh! 15 character limit now? I thought it was 10...


----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 21170
> 
> 
> Oh! 15 character limit now? I thought it was 10...


That is...me...


----------



## DrKilroy

Yeah, me too.  Fortunately, I am rarely forced to listen to this, though my dad likes it. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Now the official mascot of TalkClassical. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 21268
> 
> 
> Now the official mascot of TalkClassical. :tiphat:


I have to say that i didn't expect something like that from you Huilu, you suprised me :tiphat:.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This one was too cute not to post:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 21268
> 
> 
> Now the official mascot of TalkClassical. :tiphat:


I don't know why but I see a certain resemblance in this cat to Beethoven.










Kevin


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

Kevin Pearson said:


> I don't know why but I see a certain resemblance in this cat to Beethoven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Your opinion is wrong!.


----------



## Bix

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've showed this as a set of still pictures before, but the gif is even cuter:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Just plain cruel...


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

http://cdn.motinetwork.net/motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/1212/*******-murders-*******-teeth-matching-dna-demotivational-posters-1356222491.jpg


----------



## jani




----------



## KenOC

Things a conductor can do with the left hand.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This kid is totally gonna be the next Steve Irwin/Crocodile Hunter (he's in Australia too). His name is Charlie Parker. Watch out for him...









:lol:


----------



## jani




----------



## Lunasong

Same source (ToneDeaf), more colorful picture? Note the cartoonist changed his mind about Tom Bombadil.









http://www.talkclassical.com/15068-most-incredibly-lame-classical-18.html#post443673


----------



## jani




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I made this picture today, suppose to be me with the headphones... yes, it could be me possibly in real life, if I was brave enough... I wouldn't wear this outfit that was randomly given me though LOL...









:lol:


----------



## jani

Not funny, but since this a thread for pictures i post it here.


----------



## Forte




----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

Forte said:


>


Some of those molecules seem to display a right angle. Tsk, Tsk...


----------



## Forte




----------



## Guest




----------



## Forte




----------



## Rehydration

Here's an edited picture of myself.


----------



## Rehydration

Kevin Pearson said:


> I don't know why but I see a certain resemblance in this cat to Beethoven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Now he looks even more like a cat!







I know, I know, I'm so horrible to my favourites.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Musical puns. Should particularly appeal to Lunasong and Superhorn.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Remember me talking about squirrels in our yard?









Isn't she the cutest ball of fur? She must have 3-5 babies in her right now, we wonder when she'll have them.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


>


Oh **** xD!

Why do we have this annoying 25 character minimum now?


----------



## Pennypacker

So, 25 characters, huh? ................................... done.


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Klavierspieler

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Oh! Pain! Pain!


----------



## Guest

(The large woman is Honey Boo-Boo's mother...)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou

Only funny if you love the Bard, I suppose...









Good luck in working them out!


----------



## jani

Sheldon is a master seducer!


----------



## EricABQ

Apparently Dominos Pizza isn't used to getting compliments.


----------



## jani




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

EricABQ said:


> Apparently Dominos Pizza isn't used to getting compliments.


Wahaha they thought it was online sarcasm. Man, we've ruined our culture, you never know when people are sincere, and people are often not on the internet, it's destroying us.


----------



## Ingélou

Apologies if you've had this posted already...


----------



## Bix

Ingenue said:


> Only funny if you love the Bard, I suppose...
> 
> View attachment 22456
> 
> 
> Good luck in working them out!


I've got a whole set of these from StratforduA, clever.


----------



## jani

It says; " I have learned the sercet of a clean home. Don't let your kids or your husband in the house."


----------



## jani

I saw this and thought that some of you TC parents would love this!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock

Suitable for numerous threads, when the usual suspects come in to display their feelings about composers they don't know.

View attachment 22907


----------



## Forte




----------



## Ingélou

Utterly gorgeous - a baby 'Weekend Waterfowl' from the University of York's 'Duck of the Day' FB page:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Must resist..... fixing.....


----------



## jani

Huilu how do you feel when people mix recorders to flutes?


----------



## KenOC

jani said:


> Huilu how do you feel when people mix recorders to flutes?


Telemann wrote a couple of concertos for flute and recorder together. Here's one that's also on a Simon Standage album:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Forte




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Huilu how do you feel when people mix recorders to flutes?


Nothing wrong with Recorders it is just a hangover from school days, it was the first instrument that I played and I still have a descant and treble in the draw.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ramako

Kontrapunctus said:


>


If I actually got calls from blocked or unknown numbers, I would definitely do that!


----------



## Ryan

Yeah it's a funny picture that. It's a dog walking a dog.


Forte said:


>


----------



## Ryan

:lol: LOL Laugh out loud YOLO


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> Huilu how do you feel when people mix recorders to flutes?


I don't know, I don't really see it as _possible._ In baroque times they were very akin to each other, playing each other's roles. But I guess nowadays, the recorder is viewed as a fake instrument, especially those plastic ones used in elementary school. Certainly not equal instruments anymore. But I've not really seen/heard people people mix up the terms, taking a flute to sound like a recorder, or the other way around, etc. nor have I heard anyone say, "Oh, the flute's just as easy as a recorder." Then again, I don't get out very much.


----------



## Ryan

Yeah I agree Huilunsoittaja, I did grade 2 on recorder, hardest thing I ever did as a 10 year old.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Take that finger out of your mouth right now young lady."

View attachment 23414


----------



## LindnerianSea

I am sure this was posted some time before...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know, I don't really see it as _possible._ In baroque times they were very akin to each other, playing each other's roles. But I guess nowadays, the recorder is viewed as a fake instrument, especially those plastic ones used in elementary school. Certainly not equal instruments anymore. But I've not really seen/heard people people mix up the terms, taking a flute to sound like a recorder, or the other way around, etc. nor have I heard anyone say, "Oh, the flute's just as easy as a recorder." Then again, I don't get out very much.


I agree and would add that there is nothing wrong with the Recorder and it is only easy to play *badly*! one of the main troubles is that you cannot play a low note loudly or a high note softly, but take the Baroque Flute which is a much more versatile instrument and can do things that a modern Boehm cannot such as play in just temperament so is ideal for Baroque and early music, but IMO you can't beat a modern concert Flute playing the French impressionists.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know, I don't really see it as _possible._ In baroque times they were very akin to each other, playing each other's roles. But I guess nowadays, the recorder is viewed as a fake instrument, especially those plastic ones used in elementary school. Certainly not equal instruments anymore. But I've not really seen/heard people people mix up the terms, taking a flute to sound like a recorder, or the other way around, etc. nor have I heard anyone say, "Oh, the flute's just as easy as a recorder." Then again, I don't get out very much.


I'm not too familiar with the sound of a toy recorder (the plastic variety) but the alto and soprano recorders that are used by professionals do sound very similar to baroque flutes. The sound of a sopranino recorder sounds very close to a piccolo actually! I know people who mix up the sound of a recorder with a baroque flute, but definitely not a modern flute.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Sheldon is a master seducer!


I have done this before, had no idea that it was taken from a television show....still.....very funny :lol:


----------



## Forte




----------



## Guest

Umm...


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know, I don't really see it as _possible._ In baroque times they were very akin to each other, playing each other's roles. But I guess nowadays, the recorder is viewed as a fake instrument, especially those plastic ones used in elementary school. Certainly not equal instruments anymore. But I've not really seen/heard people people mix up the terms, taking a flute to sound like a recorder, or the other way around, etc. nor have I heard anyone say, "Oh, the flute's just as easy as a recorder." Then again, I don't get out very much.


One of the reasons why some people mix them up here is that Huilu stands for Flute on Finnish and NokkaHUILU stands for recorder.

Also the reason could be that most people today never really have touched a real flute with their real hands or even seen one in front of them.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ryan said:


> :lol: LOL Laugh out loud YOLO


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


*Don't want to be picky but the roll is on back to front*


----------



## Guest

^^ Feel free to flip it around!


----------



## Vaneyes

Andante said:


> *Don't want to be picky but the roll is on back to front*


And are your raw eggs pointy-end down?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Umm...


Coach, pastor, teacher, troop leader?


----------



## Wicked_one

Vaneyes said:


> Coach, pastor, teacher, troop leader?


Whatever he is, that is not right...


----------



## Taggart

From facebook - we were alerted by a friend's dog (who has their own facebook page).


----------



## jani




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 23833
View attachment 23834
here are more funny ones.


----------



## Praeludium

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/literally

That's a link to an image, and that's the funniest thing I've seen in a while !


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is a real photograph, and that is real graffiti.










Gettin' hot in dis ghettooooo!


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is a real photograph, and that is real graffiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' hot in dis ghettooooo!


OH DEAR ME..... OH MY GOODNESS.... AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! No, no... No, I have no more words..... *faint*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Guest

Mmm...yummy...


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## aleazk

^you don't need to be smart in order to solve that... just a calculator.


----------



## Taggart

.......>>>>>>>>>...........................................................................................


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou

From Ian Scanlan's FB page - featuring the dismay many of us in the UK feel at the proposed sale of Royal Mail, our publicly-owned postal service ... 









Sorry it's so small; you need to click on it to see that it's a satire on the note that Royal Mail leaves us when it can't deliver a parcel.


----------



## EricABQ

A picture of a frog who was in the wrong place at the wrong time.



NASA released this photo and claims that it is legit.


----------



## Guest

^^ Maybe it's just the perspective, but that seems like a huge frog!


----------



## Guest

The creator of this poster needs to know the difference between "then" and "than"!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The blobfish:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On the flip side:

"I can't see!"










The Angora Rabbit


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The blobfish:


Allah be praised, that is one ugly fish! Tell me the truth now, Huilunsoittaja, has the photo been doctored (modified by technology)? I do know that a fish very similar to your photo exists. I wonder what it tastes like.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Holy Cow Taggart! did you find that or did you make that??? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TalkingHead said:


> Allah be praised, that is one ugly fish! Tell me the truth now, Huilunsoittaja, has the photo been doctored (modified by technology)? I do know that a fish very similar to your photo exists. I wonder what it tastes like.


No, it's a real specimen of the blobflish. It's just put in a very strange scenario, whether it was photo-shopped into the picture, I'm not sure, but the blobfish was in no way photo-shopped.

Other specimens:


----------



## KenOC

I think it's real... .............................


----------



## Musician




----------



## Wicked_one

KenOC said:


> I think it's real... .............................


Can you imagine the reaction of the first fisherman who caught this fish?


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest

Wicked_one said:


> Can you imagine the reaction of the first fisherman who caught this fish?


And imagine the fisherman's reaction if the fish actually spoke.


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Holy Cow Taggart! did you find that or did you make that??? :lol:


Found it. Did a quick search on blobfish to see if the OP was photoshopped and got that.

PS Thanks for thinking I *could *make it. :tiphat:


----------



## jani




----------



## Wicked_one

TalkingHead said:


> And imagine the fisherman's reaction if the fish actually spoke.


Not really the make-3-wishes golden fish, is it? )


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Gotta watch out for them flutists...










:tiphat:


----------



## jani

Trying to learn to play the piano for the first time.


----------



## mstar

jani said:


> Trying to learn to play the piano for the first time.


If that was written in music, it would be interesting to see it performed live. The soloists would be using their toes.


----------



## mstar

MaestroViolinist said:


> ^How ugly.
> 
> This is much nicer:


Woah, really? Someone here actually gets that reference?!  (Shhh, don't worry, I haven't watched TV since I was younger than in the fourth grade....)


----------



## Norse

mstar said:


> If that was written in music, it would be interesting to see it performed live. The soloists would be using their toes.


It's meant to be played with both forearms.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Trying to learn to play the piano for the first time.


That bar 4 there :an arm cluster? Or just frustration?


----------



## Lunasong

And...he's out.








That's Brandon Phillips of the Cincinnati Reds applying the tag.


----------



## mstar

WOW. Okay, that convinced me to go and finish my solfege before I see anything else for now.... :lol: ^^^^^^


----------



## Ryan

Awesome guys, I'm like OMG while LOL to these pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

TalkingHead said:


> That bar 4 there :an arm cluster? Or just frustration?


its a first piano lesson HINT HINT


----------



## Lunasong

wow...my first piano lesson I learned 3 notes with proper right-hand fingering. No wonder...


----------



## mstar

My first piano lesson I was playing Bach's Cello Suite No. 1. Yes, on the cello. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taggart said:


> Found it. Did a quick search on blobfish to see if the OP was photoshopped and got that.
> 
> PS Thanks for thinking I *could *make it. :tiphat:


Hahahah! It's complete coincidence that I decided to post pictures of the blobfish and angora rabbit in the same day, I found out about those animals 2 different places.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Some black humor.


----------



## mstar

I am sorry, that is just so depressing that I had to laugh.... ^^^^^^^^^ (No, really, it's hysterical if you have a strong sense of humor.... )


----------



## mstar

..........................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

^^lol, why Da Vinci has Michael Jackson's nose?.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> ^^lol, why Da Vinci has Michael Jackson's nose?.


It's the _other_ meaning of the Internet (and photoshop, of course)


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's the _other_ meaning of the Internet (and photoshop, of course)


Yeah, I thought the same. But then I used my "internet device" to look, and some people use that picture in serious contexts about Da Vinci, not only in jokes. So I got confused.


----------



## Guest

No offense to our mods...


----------



## mstar

^^^^ Oooohhhhhh my goodness. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

The 'moderator' cartoon reminds me of the 'hold a meeting' cartoon popular some fifteen years ago.










This is fab too!










And that's my three posts for today, boom-boom-boom!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


>


Damn they found my feedback sheet for the hospital.


----------



## jani




----------



## PetrB

Rock Turtle w AlgaeGrowth


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Vaneyes

Euro design.

http://www.thevine.com.au/entertain...m=rainbow&utm_campaign=unusual-urinal-designs


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Euro design.
> 
> http://www.thevine.com.au/entertain...m=rainbow&utm_campaign=unusual-urinal-designs


Yes, all very awkward and some even mysogynist, but No. 18/20 Nohohohohooo!! Awful one!!!


----------



## Musician

This is Hilarious

http://oltreuomo.com/le-mappe-degli-stereotipi-europei/


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, all very awkward and some even mysogynist, but No. 18/20 Nohohohohooo!! Awful one!!!


Agree. 'Tis a sad illustration of disappearing orchestras.


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Agree. 'Tis a sad illustration of disappearing orchestras.


Very bothersome. 

At least it wasn't another instrument, like string or piano, which I don't think they'd *DARE* ever do while I'm still living on the face of this Earth to sue them if they did.... :lol: Jk, but yes, very, very disturbing....


----------



## presto

Guess who!


----------



## jani

presto said:


> Guess who!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vaneyes

Not a song, but, "Mind the gap!"


----------



## Blancrocher

A hilarious slideshow from The Onion, describing 8 unlikely animal friendships. My favorite has a musical connection.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/8-unlikely-animal-friendships,34188/#1

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like the black eye touch... because he was beat. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


>


You are right girl, enough with the kitchen jokes. 
Lets go the bedroom now.
I will show you my record collection .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

jani said:


> You are right girl, enough with the kitchen jokes.
> Lets go the bedroom now.
> I will show you my record collection .


I'd fear for my cartridge if I were you.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^ Dangling modifiers at its best, too. "Constipated dog owner" :tiphat:


----------



## Turangalîla

^ Isn't it a misplaced modifier?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> ^ Isn't it a misplaced modifier?


Something like that. Either way, oddly phrased.


----------



## aleazk




----------



## mstar

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> ^ Isn't it a misplaced modifier?


Yes, it should be "owner of a constipated dog," or else "constipated" is seen as an adverb and not an adj.

"That poor constipated person, what does it have to do with their dog, though?"


----------



## Guest

Yeah, spelling matters...


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, spelling matters...


Oh, better get that one removed....  (The tattoo, not the post! :lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Oh, oh, the paper's gonna fold into a mountain, it's never going to look right again in the _same way_ that it did, who did that? 
Ahaha I want to cry....


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> Yes, it should be "owner of a constipated dog," or else "constipated" is seen as an adverb and not an adj.
> 
> "That poor constipated person, what does it have to do with their dog, though?"


Good God---who cares???


----------



## jani

It says, " Of course i talk to myself, i need experts/professional advice sometimes."


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## jani

" Don't worry madam the money will go for a good cause."


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by a previous...

View attachment 26975


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Inspired by a previous...
> 
> View attachment 26975


GET THE BIBLE QUOTE OFF YOUR BEHIND, MISS, OR ELSE THIS: 







JUST MIGHT GO IN ITS PLACE. :lol:


----------



## jani




----------



## mstar

Here we go.... FUTURAMA!!!


----------



## DrKilroy

Alternate image for this video. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mstar

True enough.......


----------



## Taggart

Scientists in laboratories in North America have genetically modified and joined the genes of a Shih Tzu and a caterpillar to get this hybrid. Do you believe this is okay?


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> Scientists in laboratories in North America have genetically modified and joined the genes of a Shih Tzu and a caterpillar to get this hybrid. Do you believe this is okay?


This one made my stomach turn a bit, Taggart!

This is a much better result of genetic experiment, in my opinion:









This must be just about the cutest thing alive!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_silver_fox


----------



## mstar

Taggart said:


> Scientists in laboratories in North America have genetically modified and joined the genes of a Shih Tzu and a caterpillar to get this hybrid. Do you believe this is okay?


Looks like a photoshop, Mr. Tag. The ability to gm in such a way is not surprising, though getting all of the shih tzu traits to be dominant except for length and number of legs and *getting it to live until the age shown*would be quite the scientific breakthrough. Remember, the success rate for cloning is very small, so doing something like this specific genetic alteration, no matter how similar (AT GC) is highly unlikely.


----------



## aleazk

....................................................................................................................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aleazk said:


> View attachment 27221
> 
> 
> ....................................................................................................................


Who'd wanna kill that cute bee??? See his smiley face?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Since I no longer have a website, the original image is no longer visible. I found it on another site, so I'm reposting it. I do wonder why two people have "liked" it in the last day, though!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Cat+***+Trophy_df7feb_4738948.jpg


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

I've heard of some crazy rides.....

View attachment 27344


----------



## Vaneyes

D-I-V-O-R-C-E can get ugly.

View attachment 27345


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes, your pictures in the first half of this thread.... :lol: What are you searching?! :lol:


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

mstar said:


> Vaneyes, your pictures in the first half of this thread.... :lol: What are you searching?! :lol:


Mstar, http://www.musiciansare.com/ is a good place for funny music related pictures.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## DrKilroy

Something my sister made:









Best regards, Dr

PS There is even more disturbing one with Stravinsky, but I cannot find it.


----------



## aleazk

Kontrapunctus said:


>


_"Congratulations, ma'am, it's a healthy and beautiful little monster!"._


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


That reminds me of one time seeing a bathroom sign having braille on it... a sign at a height of 10 feet...


----------



## aleazk

.......................................................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## mstar

Come to TC instead.


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest

Do they offer a spelling test?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Do you see Pregnancy is spelt wrong too? It's like the E and A were switched.... intentionally.... :devil:


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## jani




----------



## lll

haven't posted here in ages, but this is too funny


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I'm sure potential employers are just lining up to offer her a job.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

^^^^ Quadratic equation. 
x2 + 6x + 9 = x + 3 
x2 + 5x + 6 = 0 
(x+2)(x+3)= 0 
x = -2, -3 

Thanks for the algebra practice. Quite an easy one, though I felt like I was starting to lose the hang of it after a while.  

As for the picture, augh! what the world is coming to. In regards to both the teacher and the student. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> ^^^^ Quadratic equation.
> x2 + 6x + 9 = x + 3
> x2 + 5x + 6 = 0
> (x+2)(x+3)= 0
> x = -2, -3
> 
> Thanks for the algebra practice. Quite an easy one, though I felt like I was starting to lose the hang of it after a while.
> 
> As for the picture, augh! what the world is coming to. In regards to both the teacher and the student. :lol:


ahhhhhhh I loved that stuff in grade school! I still remember it! It's in my long term memory, never to go away. I was good at math, after all...


----------



## jani




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 28239


................................................................


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Tristan

^Kinda reminds me of the "swag boy" look:


----------



## jani




----------



## DrKilroy

Ouch! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## mstar

I can't see any of the pictures on this page, nor can I see half of Kontrapunctas's pictures throughout the thread.... Why?


----------



## jani

mstar said:


> I can't see any of the pictures on this page, nor can I see half of Kontrapunctas's pictures throughout the thread.... Why?


Hmm... Strange i can see everyones Tristans,Kontrapunctas and mine.


----------



## Aramis

There's a glorious story behind the photo:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips...alflow&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=buzzfeed


----------



## Taggart

Aramis said:


> There's a glorious story behind the photo:


The teenagers may have been "glorious", but I wonder if the llama enjoyed its outing.

Reminds one of the temperance song:

'Twas an evening in October, I'll confess I wasn't sober,
I was carting home a load with manly pride,
When my feet began to stutter and I fell into the gutter,
And a pig came up and lay down by my side.
Then I lay there in the gutter and my heart was all a-flutter,
Till a lady, passing by, did chance to say:
"You can tell a man that boozes by the company he chooses,"
Then the pig got up and slowly walked away.


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest

The link below has 25 of the worst named foods ever--here's just one sample:










http://www.boredpanda.com/food-name-fails/


----------



## aleazk

The "president of physics"...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm sure potential employers are just lining up to offer her a job.


Any MS Office skills?


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Any MS Office skills?


Nah, she might've used WordArt on her face instead. 

Much more seriously, though, I hope that her life has turned out much better than either the words or the tattoo on her face.

Anyway, AH! I see again! Though not all of Kontrapunctas's pictures, which is a shame....


----------



## Vaneyes

And you've really been delving into the Funny pictures to brighten your day archives again, mstar. Thanks for the likes. :tiphat:


----------



## mstar

jurianbai said:


>


Who is that in the middle?


----------



## Vaneyes

It's Kato Kaelin.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Okay, but no twerking."

View attachment 28526


----------



## Vaneyes

Woodland Security
View attachment 28535


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> It's Kato Kaelin.


I thought it was Zoolander's arch frenemy?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> :lol:


The actual photo of Jimi was taken at the concert I attended on April 26, 1970, at the Cal Expo Race Track in Sacramento, CA. (I was just a youngin then...)


----------



## Guest

Here are two other photos from that concert:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Klee - "Two men meet each believing the other to be of higher rank"


----------



## Flamme

This really put  on my face


----------



## Flamme

May have been somewhere around but its soo positive it needs to be repeated...


----------



## shangoyal

Damn these 25 characters, I'm sure they are all Death Eaters.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

Choose fonts very carefully.


----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme

This made my day


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


>


Is that Nigel Kennedy's new look?


----------



## Flamme

LOL, he has an shabby outlook for sure...:lol:


----------



## Flamme

<3


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

IM A PIRATE RAWWWWR


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Punny Putin


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## Flamme

I LUUUV ''Pictures...'' i can listen to them for days...


----------



## Guest

jani said:


>


Hi Jani, there are things in the list you posted that money *CAN* buy:
N° 14 - with a healthy dose of dosh many of my worries would disappear pretty quickly;
N° 34 - with lots of filthy lucre I could give up the day job and do what I've always wanted - to sit next to the Ganges all day long in Varanasi with an ash spot on my forehead smoking _bhang_;
N° 38 - Idem N° 34
N° 39 - Rolling in tons of dollars would give me the time to actually spend more time with my kids;
N° 48 - as we all know, in certain countries money *CAN* buy you justice !


----------



## Flamme

Kittens


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## jani

So this is what Einstein really meant!


----------



## Flamme

People are too much addicted to coffee these days! I have some friends that can drink like 5 or 6 cups a day...I drink one rarely two a day for months...


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


> People are too much addicted to coffee these days! I have some friends that can drink like 5 or 6 cups a day...I drink one rarely two a day for months...


Coffee is healthy, don't make me search articles which tell it.
Coffee is a drink made by gods!


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


> People are too much addicted to coffee these days! I have some friends that can drink like 5 or 6 cups a day...I drink one rarely two a day for months...


Also at the moment i am drinking some Espresso  Yummm...


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


>


The key is to make to think her that she has won 

*Runs to safety*


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

jani said:


> Coffee is healthy, don't make me search articles which tell it.
> Coffee is a drink made by gods!


Agree to some point but does the quality of modern coffee or tobacco for that matter justifies the use in enourmous amounts...Dont think so...I often cannot sleep after a third or fourth coffee


----------



## Guest

http://cdn.motinetwork.net/stupidhumans.org/image/stupidhumans/1301/thought-this-was-amurica-amurica-cousin-*******-marriage-stupid-human-1359187616.jpg


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't know about you, but these both sound like... deadly options...









:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Licking the doors to get in?








:lol:


----------



## Guest

Perhaps more sad than funny...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Kontrapunctus said:


> Perhaps more sad than funny...


I couldn't agree more - very sad indeed


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest

Spelling and punctuation aside, this is great!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Cracks me up...:lol:


----------



## Norse




----------



## EricABQ




----------



## norman bates

Today is a great day, maybe Italy has finally eliminated this tumor


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

For fans of the ''Walking Dead''


----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme

We have gypsies like that here playing accordion and most of the people give them money to shut up not to torture the instrument


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


> We have gypsies like that here playing accordion and most of the people give them money to shut up not to torture the instrument


Don't worry mate we have them too, so i feel your pain.


----------



## Taggart

Flamme said:


> We have gypsies like that here playing accordion and most of the people give them money to shut up not to torture the instrument


The thing is that the bagpipes _are _an instrument of torture.









And one *not *to mess with:


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> The thing is that the bagpipes _are _an instrument of torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one *not *to mess with:






Celts were in my country too, some things they left behind.


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## mstar

Thanks for the several pics, Flamme!  You've been quite the active user on TC lately. 
I am too afraid to post any more pictures - they will probably have to do with sevenths and therefore either Liszt or Wagner. :lol:


----------



## violadude

If cookie monster were president.



http://imgur.com/BUuPhyO


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> If cookie monster were president.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BUuPhyO


BAHAHA! :lol: :lol: Yes, I can believe in cookies.


----------



## Flamme

This cracks me up:lol:


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Guest

What, is this a depiction of when Brahms met Clara Schumann?


----------



## Guest

By the way, may I just mention in passing that when I was last in Bonn I went to a cemetery where not only is there the grave of Beethoven's mother (that made me choke a little, I can tell you) but also the last joint resting place of Clara and Robert Schumann ... That also brought me up sharp and I left that place feeling very humble and melancholic indeed...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## EricABQ

Kontrapunctus said:


>


We should pass a law making this mandatory. It would nip the zombie problem right in the bud.


----------



## mstar

TalkingHead said:


> What, is this a depiction of when Brahms met Clara Schumann?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

On a more serious note, I feel badly for Mr. Schumann when I hear his Fantasie in C - apparently it had so much to do with his then-engaged-to Clara.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

TalkingHead said:


> What, is this a depiction of when Brahms met Clara Schumann?


Really? How come?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Taggart

Flamme said:


>


Men don't understand commitment.


----------



## ahammel

I was looking for a book about Mozart, but Google seems to think I might prefer to learn about physics instead:


----------



## Guest

The end is nigh...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## aleazk

ahammel said:


> I was looking for a book about Mozart, but Google seems to think I might prefer to learn about physics instead:
> 
> View attachment 29511


Maybe it was Albert's (possibly evil) twin brother.


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> Maybe it was Albert's (possibly evil) twin brother.


It all a matter of relativity!


----------



## ahammel

If a physicist is travelling at 0.9_c_ with respect to a musicologist...


----------



## Cosmos

This fellow is excited for Christmas


----------



## jani

" Dear Monday, i want to break up with you. I am seeing Tuesday and i am dreaming of Friday and its all your fault not mine."


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 29646
View attachment 29647
This is something to think about.


----------



## lll




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ahammel

Flamme said:


> [Lute to the head]


_The Taming of the Shrew_?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani

Apparently Mac now supports Windows!


----------



## Flamme

ahammel said:


> _The Taming of the Shrew_?


Hortensio: Sir, you say well, and well you do conceive,
And since you do profess to be a suitor,
You must, as we do, gratify this gentleman,
To whom we all rest generally beholding.

Tranio: Sir, I shall not be slack; in sign whereof,
Please ye we may contrive this afternoon,
And quaff carouses to our mistress' health,
And do as adversaries do in law,
Strive mightily, but eat and drink as friends.

--from "The Taming Of The Shrew" Act 1, scene 2, 269-277


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Mesa

Now i'm sick of this ridiculous idea of the few services i actually use (youtube, spotify) trying to force their clenched and greasy fistful of suggestions inside me based on their casually invasive data collection. I have _never _and i am sure i will _never _find these useful, nor do i desire to see them.

Imagine my sheer joy when this gets suggested:


----------



## Flamme

By https://www.facebook.com/pages/Addison/63162808740


----------



## Flamme




----------



## mstar

Poor Wagner gets left on a plane. Should've driven there with his ring cycle, instead.


----------



## Vaneyes

Miley twerking Bad Santa. :devil:


----------



## Blancrocher

I was reminded of this one by Flamme's smoking _cow_boy above.

*p.s.* For the love of God, Vaneyes! :lol:


----------



## mstar

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 30077
> 
> 
> I was reminded of this one by Flamme's smoking _cow_boy above.
> 
> **p.s.* For the love of God, Vaneyes! :lol:*


You know, Vaneyes,what are you _searching_ to get ahold pf these pics, anyway?  NO, please don't tell!:lol:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

No, it *can't* be.

View attachment 30147


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Flamme said:


>


I cannot believe this never occurred to me before :lol:


----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme

Aramis said:


>


Hahahahahaaa:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

It seems that Finland seems not to get any kinda solution xD!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm surprised that Russia's fate isn't the same as Finland's.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm surprised that Russia's fate isn't the same as Finland's.


Did you notice that there aren't any problems in China?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

jani said:


> Did you notice that there aren't any problems in China?


That WE know off...LOL China is one the worlds biggest information fortresses if not the biggest one.


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

The shopping trip from hell!


----------



## Flamme

Check your doors and windowsss


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow! I completely didn't notice that today was Friday the 13th! lol that's how unsuperstitious I am I guess?


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow! I completely didn't notice that today was Friday the 13th! lol that's how unsuperstitious I am I guess?


Well for me it was a best day in some time so...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

^^Sadly, I've actually done that! Or worse, once, I was wearing them...


----------



## Flamme

I once came under a shower with mine


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have 2 links to 2 VERY funny series of pictures (They work better in series than just one at a time):

Time to make fun of Europeans and Americans alike!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/americans-try-to-place-european-countries-on-a-map

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/its-thanksgiving-so-we-asked-some-brits-to-label-the-us-stat


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest

("Anywhere else" is obscured by the window frame...)


----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


> ("Anywhere else" is obscured by the window frame...)


Advertising at its finest!


----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme

http://www.talkclassical.com/14481-funny-pictures-brighten-your-post570954.html#post570954:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This might be funny if it hadn't been written by a college student. (The professor asked for a review of his class.)


----------



## lll




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Is that astronaut locked out of his rocket? :O


----------



## jani




----------



## ahammel

Well, they don't really "control" the repertoire. They're dead.


----------



## jani

ahammel said:


> Well, they don't really "control" the repertoire. They're dead.


Their spirits still seem to be pulling the from strings.


----------



## mstar

ahammel said:


> Well, they don't really "control" the repertoire. They're dead.


I had to *facepalm* and laugh.... :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Kontrapunctus said:


> This might be funny if it hadn't been written by a college student. (The professor asked for a review of his class.)


*you are:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

In response to Jani's recent Occupy post:


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> In response to Jani's recent Occupy post:


Occupyvienna.org.


----------



## Katie

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Alex, I'd like to buy a vowel...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

*Stomach turned inside out*










For those who have absolutely no inspiration for preparing an inventive Christmas dinner....


----------



## mstar

^^^^Cow, pig, or sheep? I'd think quite large for chicken....

I'm hoping for some roast lamb this Christmas, or some sort of steak.

As for funny pictures, I'm hoping I'm not the only one who does relate to some of these....


----------



## DrKilroy

What's the first piece? I recognize the other two. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mstar

DrKilroy said:


> What's the first piece? I recognize the other two.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


What are the other two? And I call myself a piano student :lol:








^^^^This one has been bothering me quite a bit. I've seen it, I've seen it....


----------



## aleazk

The one in the middle seems like Ravel's Ondine.


----------



## CBD

The third one is Chopin etude op. 25 no. 11, and I think the fourth one is supposed to be the Chopin Fantasie-Impromptu.


----------



## mstar

CBD said:


> The third one is Chopin etude op. 25 no. 11, and I think the fourth one is supposed to be the Chopin Fantasie-Impromptu.


Fourth would sound about right.... I'd know the works, haven't seen that score lately though....

The first one I really do not know, though.

Edit: They are the impromptu and the etude, as for that first one....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> What are the other two? And I call myself a piano student :lol:
> 
> View attachment 30931
> 
> ^^^^This one has been bothering me quite a bit. I've seen it, I've seen it....


The Chopin Impromptu-Fantasie in C# minor, right?


----------



## mstar

Some more of these!


----------



## CBD

The first one you are looking for, mstar, is an excerpt from Chopin Ballade no. 4 (and of course, chopsticks).


----------



## Klavierspieler

^CPD beat me to it. 

That was a great thread. We ought to bring it back...


----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I personally find the idea of school uniforms bad.
I find the pic funny but the kids have a point.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> I personally find the idea of school uniforms bad.
> I find the pic funny but the kids have a point.


Yeah, even if self-actualization means deciding to go with the crowd. :tiphat:

Individualism is so overrated nowadays. Now we have the "crowd of Individualists" who all actually look/act kinda the same. Oh the irony.


----------



## mstar

And then again there are the fads. Still, an interesting topic.... 









And remember, you never want to be _too_ individual.... 









Though it's important for us all to be our own unique person.


----------



## mstar

I have no idea how I came across this....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

mstar said:


> ^^^^Cow, pig, or sheep? I'd think quite large for chicken....
> 
> I'm hoping for some roast lamb this Christmas, or some sort of steak.
> 
> As for funny pictures, I'm hoping I'm not the only one who does relate to some of these....
> View attachment 30914
> View attachment 30915
> View attachment 30916


We have turkey


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Baad kitty:devil:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ho ho ho! Merry Classical Christmas!










- Santa Brahms


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ho ho ho! Merry Classical Christmas!


Me-Me-me-meeeeee Ry-ry-ryyyyyy Christmas!

See even Beethoven is happy on Christmas!


----------



## mstar

^^^^Now I'm frightened. :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Guest

Dang, something went seriously wrong somewhere...


----------



## EricABQ

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you the American South:


----------



## jani

EricABQ said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you the American South:


2:31-2:37
Borat: Can i buy antitank gun for selfdefence?
Store clerk: Yes you can, in Texas.


----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

jani said:


>


I can't make out the second word in the title...


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


> I can't make out the second word in the title...


It says "Death note".
It's a anime series in were when your name is written to the death note notebook that person will die.
I haven't seen it but that's what i have heard.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

awwww. Maybe she is a new American, and thought all people looked like that for real here. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> awwww. Maybe she is a new American, and thought all people looked like that for real here. :tiphat:


I like how care free americans are...


----------



## Flamme

This made my day








:lol:


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Crudblud

Flamme said:


>


Reminds me of the first sequence in Buster Keaton's _The Goat_.


----------



## SimonNZ

I hadn't seen or heard of that Keaton two-reeler before. Thanks for posting it! Remarkably good print quality.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

I dont know if this is funny but people take care!


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> I dont know if this is funny but people take care!


The Epiphany of a Lifetime!!!


----------



## Flamme

But it was oh so tasty... Fine noticing...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme

Brill


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Somewhat of a riddle.


----------



## Taggart

Maybe the new RSPCA shop in Bury could have thought a bit more about their slogan.










Somebody has to do it!

PS The RSPCA also has branches in Ryde, Barking and Bushey - a gift for the comics.


----------



## Guest

Mutual mistrust.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taggart said:


> Somewhat of a riddle.


Lol I would never have gotten that pun if I didn't look it up. Never heard the term before.


----------



## KenOC

A good attitude is everything.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This home probably won a Halloween decorating contest First Prize in... well...


----------



## scratchgolf

Flamme said:


> :lol:


The Chinook Helicopter is something I hope I never see again. Funny story (kinda) about them. The gunner's door is on the right side of the bird, and not visible in this picture. We had one shot down in the Korengal Valley in 2009. It crash landed and was on fire. One of the soldiers inside was thrown from the gunner's door and was laying flat on his back, staring up at the burning helicopter. Then an explosion inside caused it to start falling towards him. He had no time to move so imagine the fear of a burning helicopter falling on you. Miraculously, when he opened his eyes he was unhurt, and back inside the helicopter, now laying on its side. His entire body was surrounded by the silhouette of the door and no part of it touched him. He immediately jumped up and ran out the back ramp, sideways. That's what I call a close call.


----------



## scratchgolf

Always enjoyed this one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

[Admin edit: Warning - Image may contain offensive words. Open at your own risk]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Which essentially means "hey! I enjoy hurting people for my own laughs ! You should enjoy hurting yourself just as much as I enjoy hurting you! Let me be who I am! Tolerate me!! Teehee!"
 ...


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Which essentially means "hey! I enjoy hurting people for my own laughs ! You should enjoy hurting yourself just as much as I enjoy hurting you! Let me be who I am! Tolerate me!! Teehee!"
> ...


Too many people get hurt too easily/ can't take a joke.

For example when we were coming back to Helsinki from one of my friends house ( Who didn't live in Helsinki.)

When we arrived to Helsinki ,i said " Finally some sophistication".
Also i said it with a playful tone.

She got really mad after hearing that for a while.


----------



## Art Rock

jani said:


> [Admin edit: Warning - Image may contain offensive words. Open at your own risk]


I don't mind the picture at all, but the warning is rather strange, given the fact that at least in my browser the picture is completely visible straight away.


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Art Rock said:


> I don't mind the picture at all, but the warning is rather strange, given the fact that at least in my browser the picture is completely visible straight away.


Well i have to thank moderators for understanding the point behind the picture and not deleting it.


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

New years resolution complete.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


>


this is Absurdist....


----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## scratchgolf

Not the greatest push-up form but I applauded his effort.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

scratchgolf said:


> The Chinook Helicopter is something I hope I never see again. Funny story (kinda) about them. The gunner's door is on the right side of the bird, and not visible in this picture. We had one shot down in the Korengal Valley in 2009. It crash landed and was on fire. One of the soldiers inside was thrown from the gunner's door and was laying flat on his back, staring up at the burning helicopter. Then an explosion inside caused it to start falling towards him. He had no time to move so imagine the fear of a burning helicopter falling on you. Miraculously, when he opened his eyes he was unhurt, and back inside the helicopter, now laying on its side. His entire body was surrounded by the silhouette of the door and no part of it touched him. He immediately jumped up and ran out the back ramp, sideways. That's what I call a close call.


Wow real adventure, razors edge danger...Those events wake us up from a ''dream called life'' and remind us how fragile life really is...
When i hear ''chinooks'' reminds of this song...Not so funny but there it goes...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## scratchgolf

Thank you. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Haha Flamme, that didn't brighten my day! Don't you know I watched 4 documentaries about Serial killers today??

I need therapy after hearing about all those gruesome characters...


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Haha Flamme, that didn't brighten my day! Don't you know I watched 4 documentaries about Serial killers today??
> 
> I need therapy after hearing about all those gruesome characters...


Why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Why would you do that to yourself?


They were so interesting! I'm writing a story about a serial killer right now, and I couldn't help hearing the interviews of the real people to get ideas for dialogue!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

:lol: That's a good one, taggart!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^^^^^








!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jani




----------



## Taggart

Woof! Woof! Oops, I meant Bach!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jani




----------



## ahammel

I read somewhere that Charles Schultz originally pictured Schroeder as a Brahms devotee, but he decided that 'Beethoven' sounds funnier.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ahammel said:


> I read somewhere that Charles Schultz originally pictured Schroeder as a Brahms devotee, but he decided that 'Beethoven' sounds funnier.


Womp womp womp. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

For good night:lol:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Flamme

For fans of M.A.S.H.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


MMMMMM well I think I'm havin' a heart attack over here, you better come pretty quick!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

There's a whole set of the beasties at


http://imgur.com/lUWTG

 - Enjoy! :angel:


----------



## Blancrocher

"YouTube's one thing, but cats will never make it on the big screen."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

Man! I've been there :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rhythm said:


> Man! I've been there :lol:


Stupid sound ads on my computer coming from no where! When I do find them, it's often something I can't turn off too. x_x


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## jani

This is what happened to me today, so i decided to make this.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## jani




----------



## Blancrocher

Inspired by Taggart's last, an old favorite:









"Donning his new canine decoder, Professor Schwartzman becomes the first human being on Earth to hear what barking dogs are actually saying."


----------



## Guest

Norton actually posted this on their Facebook page!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme

A bribe...








:lol:


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

It was inevitable.

View attachment 33701


----------



## presto




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

presto said:


>


That looks like one of those clips in commercials that would go with a narrated caption along the lines of "Are you tired of the mess and hassle of cleaning your car with old utensils?" only instead of looking messy and hassled, it actually leads to an outright blooper with him slipping, not appropriate for TV. :lol:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## jani




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

Let me explain to you why i find this funny.

You see the K-Citymarket logo at the top, its a grocery store, so the person who wrote this and left it to the grocery store announcement board. Also the person who wrote this according to whats written to he Name section is called Santeri, and my five year old little brother is named as Santeri ( Don't worry its not written by him.. Lol...).

It says:
Cranky mom and a big brother for sale 3€.


----------



## jani




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vinyl

Flamme, your infographic is missing one of the big killers of music:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

"Come on, men! This is for our kids to live in a free world! And for our grandkids to grow up in a world where they can spend hours a day looking at cats on some sort of fantastic information machine!"


----------



## Guest

For those of us in the US, that's $100,000, which covered some 100 procedures. Come to think of it, this is far more pathetic than funny...


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

This lovely could've followed this one, if we'd've been alert to it.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani

Girl trying to get a meathead as her valentine.


----------



## Blancrocher

"Your people will remember you for the money you saved them by _not_ building a pyramid."

http://www.condenaststore.com/-sp/Y...ldin-New-Yorker-Cartoon-Prints_i10467164_.htm


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## KenOC

Not sure how funny this is. The guy on the left is a statue at Wellesley College.


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> Not sure how funny this is.


Perhaps it should go in the "Beautiful Pictures to Brighten Your Day" thread?


----------



## Guest

Dear Ken and Blancrocher, I've got an idea! [_Forum emits collective groan_.]
Why not have a "Picture & Proposed Caption" thread? Like they do in the New Yorker magazine. Might be fun, no?
Could you guys set that up for us?

How would you caption the photo just above? Something involving Lang Lang's sister?


----------



## Guest

Alright, I'll have a go at my own game.
Lang Lang's sister, sending a snap to her brother: _Hey Lang! Don't pray that Schubert's Winterlleise!_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


>


*So they became a little blue?*


----------



## Blancrocher

Honestly, I'd go to this.


----------



## Guest

Lame, Blanc, Lame. But it made me chuckle.


----------



## Blancrocher

Don't encourage me, TH.


----------



## Guest

Is that a sort of joke for "blonds"?


----------



## Blancrocher

On the same site where I got the other two, there was a joke about Marx and proper tea--but even I have my limits.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Kentucky-Fried Cat?


----------



## DrKilroy

Kentucky-Fried Canine, I'd rather say. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## SimonNZ

I was worried they meant pandas


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Ingélou said:


> *So they became a little blue?*


Nope, one was leukocyte and other platelet!


----------



## Vaneyes

First Sochi Olympics breakout. US bobsledder was trapped in toilet.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 34615
got this online before


----------



## Flamme

Its funny his name is Johnny


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm

Flamme said:


>


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aleazk

Rhythm said:


>


Yeah, I want to see you playing this in that way!:


----------



## jani




----------



## Lunasong

The pink is funny but the other two crime stories are worthy also.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

I found this a couple of days ago.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

My favorite Valentines day card i have ever seen.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 35232
This from a anime i saw on HULU before.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 35322


............................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Weston

My new mounted trophy for the office. I bagged this one a couple of months ago. Then bagged it again when I brought it to work.


----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## jani




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

YEEHAAAAW!










:tiphat:


----------



## jani




----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Fu** somebody found my receipt of my last night out.


----------



## jani




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


The more we lament our present, the more fearful we get of the future, and then the brighter our pasts will look without being truly aware of what was wrong back then too...


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

At first it seems that the mom had good intentions but then you realize that she made a hole to the condom with the pin :O!


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 36122
I saw this online i found it funny hope others do not find it offensive.


----------



## aimee




----------



## jani




----------



## jani




----------



## elgar's ghost

http://curiosidadesdelfutbol.files....aul-gascoigne-and-vinnie-jones-7329679761.jpg

Paul Gascoigne having his brain squeezed by Vinnie Jones. No wonder Gazza turned to drink.


----------



## Guest

And no wonder Vinnie Jones turned to acting !!!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Awww...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Good advice for pretty much anyone...


----------



## aimee




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Blancrocher

Anyone been stuck in traffic lately?


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Caution: Contains naughty words.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## wrycker

The secret of Antonio Stradivari finally exposed...


----------



## lll




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What the?  :lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

A math teacher got tired of students borrowing but not returning pencils.


----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Thatsa roger, Kitty Kat.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Sudonim

lll said:


>


Heh. That's from _Police Squad,_ isn't it? A great show that ended too soon. Apparently they discovered, when the ratings were bad, that sight gags just don't work as well on TV audiences as they do on movie audiences (the precursor to _Police Squad_ having been the successful _Airplane!_ movies).


----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


>


Anakin! What a cool name to name one's son!


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## wrycker

True story.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## jani




----------



## Norse




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 38079
This is for those booze drinkers


----------



## Flamme

Location is(nt) important...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Not allowed to post these pictures separate from the website, but I highly recommend seeing them. I like No. 7. :lol:

http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6961041/16-kids-that-may-have-all-the-answers-in-life


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Here's one that hit closer to home for me :tiphat:. Also can't post outside of the website, so here's the link:

http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6883376/heres-what-you-can-expect-while-driving-in-russia

I love the last one that just about sums up how the Russians cope with everything there. :lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

So darn funny:lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Flamme said:


>


Interesting, as I'm a teacher of British Columbia kids


----------



## Flamme

"This dog was talking itself for a walk"


----------



## Flamme

Something russian for H...








Xixixi


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> Something russian for H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xixixi


Waaaah but I don't speak Russian! I'm the weirdest Russian non-Russian there can Russianly be.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Is that a real quote, or a joke quote?


----------



## KenOC

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is that a real quote, or a joke quote?


My memory says that the quote is quite real. Remember it well.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## wrycker

Like a boss.


----------



## Couchie

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is that a real quote, or a joke quote?


http://www.snopes.com/quotes/carey.asp


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couchie said:


> http://www.snopes.com/quotes/carey.asp


Yeah I thought it sounded fake... _too _evil to be real...


----------



## Guest

There must be an interesting story here!


----------



## KenOC

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah I thought it sounded fake... _too _evil to be real...


Couchie, I was taken in! Thanks for posting that, and apologies to Ms. Carey.


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Waaaah but I don't speak Russian! I'm the weirdest Russian non-Russian there can Russianly be.


This girl is a new russian public prosecutor for Crimea and she became a meme...http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/people/natalia-poklonskaya


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee




----------



## Katie

Not funny-ha-ha, but rather funny-if-I-didn't-laugh-I'd-just-cry-at-the-political-hegemony-of-wealth-in-america...{{{sigh}}}








Edit: Click to enlarge only if you've got a strong stomach.


----------



## Rhythm

Katie said:


> Not funny-ha-ha, but rather funny-if-I-didn't-laugh-I'd-just-cry-at-the-political-hegemony-of-wealth-in-america...{{{sigh}}}


I'm with Kat!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## senza sordino

aimee said:


>


I like this, it is humorous. 
It took me a couple of minutes to find out where the error is.


----------



## SimonNZ

Are we meant to confuse "squared" with "doubled"?


----------



## musicrom

SimonNZ said:


> Are we meant to confuse "squared" with "doubled"?


^ No. I believe the error is on the last step, where they cancelled the (a^2-ab) on either side. To do that, you would have to divide both sides by (a^2-ab), but since a=b, (a^2-ab) = 0, and dividing by zero is undefined and by doing that, you could come to just about any conclusion, including 2=1.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicrom said:


> ^ No. I believe the error is on the last step, where they cancelled the (a^2-ab) on either side. To do that, you would have to divide both sides by (a^2-ab), but since a=b, (a^2-ab) = 0, and dividing by zero is undefined and by doing that, you could come to just about any conclusion, including 2=1.


Yeah, it looked the same to me.

Oh, the lost pleasures of math! I loved simple algebra like that when I was in grade school.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

Pelican Airways flight 666D to tower : "What's the wind bearing? Over."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


>


That's my kind of man! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Elephant photo bombs.


----------



## Vaneyes

Golf fan.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Cats...Just dont give a damn...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Blancrocher

"I'm working harder than I ever have, but all I get out of it is larger and larger paychecks."


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Taggart

There's a whole slew of M.Ducreux here.


----------



## Flamme

Hahaha made my day


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, if I may give commentary, this looks more like a brilliantly _efficient _idea. They eliminated one major step for (fill in the blank ) a woman.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, if I may give commentary, this looks more like a brilliantly _efficient _idea. They eliminated one major step for (fill in the blank ) a woman.


It also speeds up waste elimination.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Even cats photobomb!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Arrrrr:lol:...


----------



## violadude

Flamme said:


> Hahaha made my day


Here's one I made up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PetrB

*If your phone rings during the concert...*








~ or the contrabassoon ~
(depends upon how obnoxious 
your ring tone was.)


----------



## PetrB

*Brains*








................................


----------



## rrudolph

PetrB said:


> View attachment 39467
> 
> ................................


I need to stop by there and pick some up.


----------



## PetrB

rrudolph said:


> I need to stop by there and pick some up.


I hope you've saved up for it.


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> View attachment 39467
> 
> ................................


In an economic context, this explains a lot about people's intelligence these days


----------



## aleazk

PetrB said:


> View attachment 39467
> 
> ................................


I'll take two, please...


----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

rrudolph said:


> I need to stop by there and pick some up {brains}.


And a nice Chianti.


----------



## Guest

For those who say spelling doesn't matter!



aimee said:


>


----------



## rrudolph

Kontrapunctus said:


> For those who say spelling doesn't matter!


What do you mean? Is that not how you spell "tongue"?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

rrudolph said:


> What do you mean? Is that not how you spell "tongue"?


The writer probably meant "tong" as in the utensil for picking up things.


----------



## rrudolph

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The writer probably meant "tong" as in the utensil for picking up things.


I was trying to make a joke, obviously without success.


----------



## Guest

rrudolph said:


> I was trying to make a joke, obviously without success.


I got it--quite humorous!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Apartment building in Senec, Bratislava.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aleazk




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Blancrocher

The Tooth Ferret


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## aimee




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## DrKilroy

aleazk said:


>


PetrB seems to have liked this very much!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aimee said:


>


:lol: that's a good one!


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I forget where I saw this, if it was here apologies and due acknowledgement to original poster. I am most definitely a cat person and this may be one of my favourite memes for a fair while:

View attachment 40133


----------



## jani




----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Golfer escapes hornets in Malaysia. I wonder if he had a look for Flight 370 while in there. Okay, I'm bad for that.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## senza sordino

View attachment 40212

I'm required to type 15 characters


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Golfer escapes hornets in Malaysia. I wonder if he had a look for Flight 370 while in there. Okay, I'm bad for that.


I moved to Brooklyn to get away from the Upper East Side Manhattan wasps.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Irony...gotta love it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Guessing the teacher did read. That the class was on the curve. And, that student was one of a few not to borrow or buy. Education is different these days. :lol:


----------



## Guest

^^ In all fairness to the kid, he does get off to a pretty good start! I bet he figured out that the teacher didn't actually read all of their papers. I'm an English teacher so I _know_ how tedious it is to read essays, but if I don't read the entire paper and make corrections/give feedback, then the students don't really learn anything, and I'm not really doing my job.

Oh lordy: I just figured out that in my 24 years, I've graded about 28,000 essays, and that doesn't begin to include study guides, reading responses, and other forms of writing.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Human nature requires a discussion on itself, option B is a trap. Good for the kid.


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aimee said:


>


The missing dollar is the dollar kept, and it is owed to the parents, 50 cents each parent. The kid owes them _48.50_ + 1 + .50 each so that makes 50.

And that shirt better be worth its price.


----------



## Rhythm

:lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee

The road to anywhere...


----------



## aimee

I'm blue...


----------



## Guest

I thought the idea was to _prevent_ this situation...


----------



## aimee

...:lol:..........


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## lll




----------



## Guest

Open fist or with gloves?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest




----------



## CBD

.............................................................


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Blancrocher

Not really a funny picture, perhaps. An award-winning photographer of wet dogs seeks to capture "vulnerable and humiliating moments."

More here: http://gawker.com/wet-dog-photography-rightly-wins-award-1572123539


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I understand this dialect may be foreign to others on this forum who speak English, but this is supposedly Bostonian. You say it with a lot of throat for the consonants.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## aleazk

^^ I'm really surprised that as a non-native English speaker I was able to read that very easily and without any hesitation. The mind works in mysterious ways!


----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## senza sordino

Taggart said:


>


That's pretty cool, I've seen this before. All you need is the first and last letter in place of a word, the rest can be a jumble. Although I'm not convinced this is a reason to let children use invented spelling or whole language techniques, I'm still hooked on phonics and correct spelling. I think this works only because you know the correct word in the first place.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

There were a few exceptions to that rule even in that paragraph. I still recognize 3 letter words no matter what order it is. They write "yuo" a few times but there's no debate what that is. They kept one "can" left alone, but if they left it as "cna" it would be the same case.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There were a few exceptions to that rule even in that paragraph. I still recognize 3 letter words no matter what order it is. They write "yuo" a few times but there's no debate what that is. They kept one "can" left alone, but if they left it as "cna" it would be the same case.


See this for some theory on the subject.


----------



## Norse

The small text especially is just.. wow..


----------



## aimee




----------



## Mesa




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Crudblud




----------



## aimee




----------



## Levanda

senza sordino said:


> That's pretty cool, I've seen this before. All you need is the first and last letter in place of a word, the rest can be a jumble. Although I'm not convinced this is a reason to let children use invented spelling or whole language techniques, I'm still hooked on phonics and correct spelling. I think this works only because you know the correct word in the first place.


I think in future we will talk like that. As we know teenagers got that power to change language. No matter what languages it is. I can heard Russian and Lithuanian languages is changed over the past years. Sometimes I confused when some youngsters are talking about. No offence but special rep kids.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Regarding the picture above, the idea of using "dance" to communicate with people was first mooted, I believe, by Kurt Vonnegut in _Breakfast of Champions_ :

"As for the story itself, it was entitled "The Dancing Fool." Like so many Trout stories, it was about a tragic failure to communicate. Here was the plot: A flying saucer creature named Zog arrived on Earth to explain how wars could be prevented and how cancer could be cured. He brought the information from Margo, a planet where the *natives conversed by means of farts and tap dancing*. Zog landed at night in Connecticut. He had no sooner touched down than he saw a house on fire. He rushed into the house, farting and tap dancing, warning the people about the terrible danger they were in. The head of the house brained Zog with a golfclub."


----------



## Ingélou

Bees got in on it first!


----------



## Guest

And here's another quote from Kurt which I think you might enjoy:

“Kilgore Trout once wrote a short story which was a dialogue between two pieces of yeast. They were discussing the possible purposes of life as they ate sugar and suffocated in their own excrement. Because of their limited intelligence, they never came close to guessing that they were making champagne.”
― Kurt Vonnegut, Breakfast of Champions


----------



## jani




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Dogs of The Day... Caulipoodle and Brocopoodle!


----------



## lll




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee




----------



## jani




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Seems legit.


----------



## aimee

Yummy!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^^^

Man! Imagine our world if we _actually _had that law!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

That's rather sad, but I'm a grumpy cat so...


----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Blancrocher

Rhythm said:


>


Could probably make a decent violist, though.


----------



## Norse




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Rhythm

Blancrocher said:


> Rhythm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could probably make a decent violist, though.
Click to expand...

Yep, couldn't we all .


----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee




----------



## jani




----------



## aimee

** For non-English speakers as I am, I do have some confusions sometimes.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

I wonder if this kid knows that the symbol on his shirt means "hemorrhoid."


----------



## aimee




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Kontrapunctus said:


> I wonder if this kid knows that the symbol on his shirt means "hemorrhoid."


Wait! Are you telling me that symbol doesn't mean _'the square root of tremolo'_?


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

*Smoking Lions*










Kroměříž (Czech Republic, Moravia) - Květná zahrada (Flower Garden) 1665-75 by Filiberto Lucchesi & Giovanni Pietro Tencalla


----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

In honor of my installing Photoshop to my computer this evening...

There was always the Five, plus Stasov, considered the "mouth" of the Five since he didn't compose but advocated for them instead... but there was always that _tag-along_...









:tiphat:


----------



## Rhythm

I C U 

at least 15 characters. OKAY!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Curiously, I've occasionally eaten sliced raw carrot with lemon juice as a snack.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 43629
This is another funny one here.


----------



## jani

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 43629
> This is another funny one here.


I have been evaluating Reaper for 509 days now. What do you think, should i buy the lisence?


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee

​


----------



## Guest

I like the Brooklyn woman's expression.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## mirepoix




----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

Link for 3D Tats.

http://sfglobe.com/?id=39


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

(Yes, the spelling error bugs me...)


----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

What about my "dead"? I'm not even sure I have one.


----------



## Novelette

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Haha, a very fine idea!


----------



## PetrB

*If Man evolved from the Apes,*

The video I posted is now in Funny Videos (funnily enough)
http://www.talkclassical.com/18479-funny-videos-stave-off-44.html#post675582

... and here is the funny picture


----------



## Guest

Did they actually read this before publishing it?


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Ingélou

That one reminds me of our first Airedale, Tyke, always so eager to please. If we took him out in the garden, insistent that he wet the grass before we went out, and he just didn't have it in him, he would raise his leg and act it out, just to keep us happy. What a darling!


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ptr

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Didn't You know that small children on the barbecue is a traditional Lancashirian Summer treat! 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Didn't You know that small children on the barbecue is a traditional Lancashirian Summer treat!
> 
> /ptr


Are they slow cooked or quickly seared?


----------



## ptr

Kontrapunctus said:


> Are they slow cooked or quickly seared?


Slow cooked to perfection!

/ptr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Composers being divas (series of pictures)


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## jani




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

^ I'm surprised that they didn't include "underwear" money.


----------



## Rhythm

I laugh _every_ time I see it :lol:

Came back here to say that I'm listening to the 3rd movement of Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto, which is synchronized to the dancing vaudevillian raccoon. Occasionally, I like surprises, too.


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## senza sordino

View attachment 44990
View attachment 44991
View attachment 44992


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 45119
Saw this online made me laugh.


----------



## aimee




----------



## lll




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Norse

I wonder what's going on in there?


----------



## aimee




----------



## lll




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Guest

That must have really hurt...


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 45612
This is another reason why i left the democratic party.


----------



## senza sordino

What has been seen cannot be unseen.


never mind


----------



## lll




----------



## Guest




----------



## Tristan

I thought this one was pretty funny, as a fan of surrealism


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee

looks like the Doc got Rhythm


----------



## Norse




----------



## TxllxT

*Circulation of Money*










'Kreislauf des Geldes' 1976 by Karl-Henning Seemann, Aachen, Germany


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Yeah, my day got much brighter after viewing this...


----------



## Taggart




----------



## hpowders

^^^Very adorable!


----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

La rue est fermée / Ma jambe est cassée ! Tha's plenty reet wrong wi' t' grammar !


----------



## hpowders

Ha! Ha! Chips!!


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## senza sordino

aimee said:


>


That expression exactly looks like mine. I don't even understand the question. Dotted quintuplet sixteen notes?


----------



## aimee

senza sordino said:


> That expression exactly looks like mine. I don't even understand the question. Dotted quintuplet sixteen notes?


yeah, the term that I've never heard of (I'm not in music field) but it's a chance for me to look it up. Here's what I've found. Sometimes a best answer is not a correct answer. So, correct or not, I don't know, but it makes sense on math standpoint.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120425152030AAYqbyC

Hopefully some experts can confirm it


----------



## senza sordino

aimee said:


> yeah, the term that I've never heard of (I'm not in music field) but it's a chance for me to look it up. Here's what I've found. Sometimes a best answer is not a correct answer. So, correct or not, I don't know, but it makes sense on math standpoint.
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120425152030AAYqbyC
> 
> Hopefully some experts can confirm it


Yes, that answer of 14 seems good. But it's a highly specialized question. Thanks for looking up the answer. The Internet: the source of, and answer to, all of life's problems.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"In the Empire of Lies, telling the truth is a revolutionary act."

- George Orwell


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aimee said:


>


That's totally me! Only I wouldn't never excuse myself as being "locked" in my car. I'd say it's voluntary! Even if it's my Ghost Lover, who is sometimes compulsive...


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 46373
saw this online good one here.


----------



## senza sordino

I wonder if legal pot in Washington state will change BC's thriving illegal trade. 
View attachment 46434


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Smoke on the water :guitar: :lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 46653
annother silly one here.


----------



## TxllxT

Today it was a very sad day for the Dutch & all involved in the airplane disaster


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 46919
funny cat here.


----------



## Rhythm

This might look best set outside on a hot summer's day.


----------



## aimee




----------



## PetrB

*Radical Right Wing War Against Women*

Radical Right Wing War Against Women


----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

Another all-in-fun sexist joke.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Ingélou

(Thanks to Heather - my friend on Facebook & a retired science teacher.  )


----------



## Winterreisender

Funny pictures of monkeys: http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/the-primate-awards.html


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 47257
somthing to think about here.


----------



## Guest

Well, which is it?


----------



## aimee




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 47393
something to read here.


----------



## Guest

Ummm...I don't think so...


----------



## aimee




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 47521
need not say much.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Her face says it all...


----------



## aleazk

I would never dress like that, but, taking out the boots, it's not _that_ controversial... it's even a little old-fashioned!


----------



## CBD

aleazk said:


> I would never dress like that, but, taking out the boots, it's not _that_ controversial... it's even a little old-fashioned!


It's controversial because of the design on his shirt. It is the design of the confederate flag, which is today is often seen as a symbol of racism because it was used by the side in the American Civil War that, among other reasons, wanted to split from the US to continue owning black slaves.


----------



## aleazk

CBD said:


> It's controversial because of the design on his shirt. It is the design of the confederate flag, which is today is often seen as a symbol of racism because it was used by the side in the American Civil War that, among other reasons, wanted to split from the US to continue owning black slaves.


Oh, thanks. 

I'm not from the US. I knew about the Civil War but didn't know the flags.


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> Oh, thanks.
> 
> I'm not from the US. I knew about the Civil War but didn't know the flags.


N.B. the "Harumph / Mmm-hmmm / Uh-huh" Expression on the woman's face -- that is 'the rest of the story' in that photo. The fact the woman is looking at the customer like any might -- a slovenly guy sloppily chowing down on some food he just bought, is also ironic as to cliche perceptions on race, i.e. which race reacted to the other as if they were 'an animal.'


----------



## aleazk

PetrB said:


> the woman is looking at the customer like any might -- a slovenly guy sloppily chowing down on some food he just bought


Yes, that's exactly what I thought.

Hoping for my redemption in this thread I offer the following image, which was a hit in my nerdy circle of acquaintances...


----------



## aleazk

When your job is just a job instead of your passion or vocation...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mostly just awesome picture to brighten your day:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Paul McCatney, George Hairyson, Ringtail Starr, and John Felinennon!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So this is what social media commentary has become:


----------



## Guest

Looks like I need to cancel my reservation.


----------



## Guest




----------



## PetrB

*The Far Side ~ Gary Larson's vision of the afterlife.*

-----------------


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


>


Reminds me of some humans, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> -----------------
> View attachment 47828


Hell = Bagpipes


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Looks like I need to cancel my reservation.


Boom-boom not allowed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


>


Along the same line as "Wedgie" Nadal before every serve.


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I thought.
> 
> Hoping for my redemption in this thread I offer the following image, which was a hit in my nerdy circle of acquaintances...


Add Economics to that list.


----------



## Guest

Their level of care is truly (specific adjective).


----------



## Taggart

Vaneyes said:


> Hell = Bagpipes


No that's heaven!


----------



## PetrB

"Can I speak to you for a moment?"


----------



## PetrB

------------------------------------


----------



## PetrB

-----------------------


----------



## PetrB

----------------------------------


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> Hell = Bagpipes


LOL, Warner Bros. Bugs Bunny; Bedevilled Rabbit... Bugs lands in Tasmania, and is beleaguered by a Tasmanian Devil. Bugs discovers music repels the beast, then follows a sequence of Bugs playing various instruments, the Devil repelled each time. When Bugs picks up the Bagpipes, the Tasmanian Devil does not react at all -- _not recognizing that as music_


----------



## aimee

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2498992/Q-How-identify-athletes-foot-A-Its-end-athletes-leg--Hilarious-genuine-exam-howlers-come-class-laughter.html#comments


----------



## Guest

There's a book devoted to hundreds of examples of unnecessary quotations marks for emphasis...often makes one wonder what the sign actually means!


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> View attachment 47832
> 
> ----------------------------------


That last bit is really good advice--wish I had heard it earlier...  Reminds me of the notice inside the waistband of Joe Boxer underwear: "Change daily"--people need to be told that?


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Norse




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 48021
Something to think about.


----------



## Vaneyes

aimee...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> That last bit is really good advice--wish I had heard it earlier...  Reminds me of the notice inside the waistband of Joe Boxer underwear: "Change daily"--people need to be told that?


FWIW I've returned things to a store for refund or credit, because I've explicitly followed the washing instructions to a total fail.


----------



## aimee

Vaneyes said:


> aimee...


----------



## PetrB

----------------------------------


----------



## PetrB

----------------------------------
Me, I've got only five open, and a headache from it....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Vaneyes

Funny as in scary. I saw a smart car this morning travelling at around 70 mph. I cringe to think if it hit anything at that speed. This photo depicts the aftermath of a smart car/motorcycle accident.


----------



## aimee

^^^ smart car aka... toy car


----------



## Vaneyes

*Isetta* from decades ago. BMW and Iso Spa (a Milan refrigerator company) joined forces to make these.:lol:


----------



## aimee

This would be a fun model of Isetta


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Norse

Who wouldn't want weasel fragrance on their teeth and lips?


----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

Huh?


----------



## hpowders

A chinese buffet eaters' nightmare!! No problem! I eat! I go home!!:lol::lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I'm not sure who deserves a bigger smack down, this kid or his parents for naming him Cash Money.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 48978
i guess he is waiting to eat lunch here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Igor & Edgard. What a catchy mafia duo name. Coming to a theater near you LOL


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

lolcats the composer's edition:









"I must claw eyez out!"









"I iz so happy to be here"


----------



## aleazk

Kontrapunctus said:


>







"_Polluting the Earth!...polluting the Earth with these...creatures!_"

Genius!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

*"Spare change?"*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Office Politics*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Blake

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This is amazing.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 49092
here is another good one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Separated at birth?


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Hope these brighten your day (link to Guardian newspaper with series of funny photos) :
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/gallery/2014/aug/21/no-burglars-allowed-the-worst-city-signs


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I've had a few of these in class...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Potiphera

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I really would appreciate if someone could spell , appreciate. :lol:


----------



## Guest

^^ It's amazing how many otherwise cute memes are ruined by simple spelling and usage errors (it's/its, your/you're, etc.). Of course, everyone knows that cats are not good spellers.


----------



## KenOC

I want to go two or three days without cute dogs or cats -- but is it possible?

Well, probably not.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> I want to go two or three days without cute dogs or cats -- but is it possible?
> 
> Well, probably not.


I should think Complaint Department dog would be upset with "cute".


----------



## Bet




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

My ice bucket challenge.


----------



## Bet




----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Can't get that dog outta muh mind.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Like if you get how this is a pick up line:










:tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Loyal to the end.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I miss him...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Comes with a stool... so he can throw it at his enemies!


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Meditation.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


>


Looks like my typical matchup from eharmony.com. So hard to meet anyone compatible.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Looks like my typical matchup from eharmony.com. So hard to meet anyone compatible.


There's always Christian Mingles.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> There's always Christian Mingles.


That's enough to drive me to devout atheism.


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 50466
This is cat is funny


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk




----------



## mtmailey

Vaneyes said:


> Meditation.


It looks like this dog is thinking of swimming.


----------



## aimee




----------



## PetrB

That's not _hashtag,_ people, them be _octothorpes!_

...and c'mon! C# major is as easy as C major, i.e. no sharps or all sharps -- little to puzzle out there!


----------



## PetrB

[From a group called _The Choir Project._ (they have a FB page.)
If they are not producing these to sell, they're out of the minds and missing a great opportunity!]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 50777
funny one here


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest

Ah, the good ol' days !


----------



## Vaneyes

Thankfully, even before the naughty 'n nice teachers and nurses of my day.


----------



## mtmailey

Ingélou said:


>


tHIS IS WHY I STAY FROM RELIGIONS


----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk




----------



## DiesIraeCX

aleazk said:


>


Haha. Spot on!....


----------



## Guest

Please, who is Vladimir Putin?


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 51207
saw this online funny


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Please, who is Vladimir Putin?


You never heard of Putin of Putin on the Ritz? Go over to the Funny Videos thread.


----------



## mirepoix

I particularly like the expression on the dogge's face.


----------



## senza sordino

mirepoix said:


> View attachment 51276
> 
> 
> I particularly like the expression on the dogge's face.


Dogs have owners, cats have staff.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ indeed. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bohemian




----------



## Bohemian

Hi guys , a newbie here and a recent convert to classical . Mahler's 9th is the one that got me hooked . Tried posting a pic , guess it didn't work out to well . Look forward to to learning and reading your thoughts . Good Day ahead .


----------



## Marcel

The cat and and his Jorge Luis Borges:


----------



## Taggart

Bohemian said:


> Hi guys , a newbie here and a recent convert to classical . Mahler's 9th is the one that got me hooked . Tried posting a pic , guess it didn't work out to well . Look forward to to learning and reading your thoughts . Good Day ahead .


I've corrected your post so it works. There's a thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/27431-posting-pics.html - which may help you. Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

I think the Queen looks pretty good in this photo, don't you?
View attachment 51546


----------



## Guest

Well, that certainly clears up one area of confusion for me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Punctuation: It matters.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I don't think I've ever seen a hairdo so perfectly match a facial expression!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 52764
This is for all you fans of red fox.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Kopachris

:lol:

Oh, wait... they're serious? Let me laugh even harder:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 53407
HAD THIS ON MY DESKTOP FOR A WHILE happy Halloween.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## aleazk

You thought math was hard? Professor Bertrand Russell helps you with your arithmetic!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*If this doesn't accurately represent life and existence itself, I don't know what does.*


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 53682
funny cats here today.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

aimee said:


>


Or European artist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


That mug's nose has been broken, probably more than once.


----------



## Guest

No one is safe.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Norse




----------



## Shibooty

My cat making a shocked expression:


----------



## aleazk

_The capitalist nazis_!










_The communist nazis!_


----------



## Vaneyes

Uh, excuse me, bee sting?


----------



## mirepoix

Although I mostly work out at home and in the park I still occasionally use a commercial gym - and so I know there are people who believe muscles>mindfulness to be true. Woe.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

...
...............


----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Vaneyes

I like the look of those restraints. Might help me with my golf game.


----------



## Vaneyes

ZOMBIE BURGER, available at The Walking Ched, Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes

Nominated amongst the worst leggings of all time.


----------



## Guest

Damn...one more dream destroyed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Keeping it simple may be the best strategy.


----------



## justinn




----------



## aimee

Mr. Vaneyes, this is for you (referring to your avatar) :tiphat:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Guest

Most of mine are either of demented people, mean, sarcastic, etc., so I thought I'd post one that was simply darned cute!


----------



## elgar's ghost

An oldie but a goodie...

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608017320475099961&pid=15.1&P=0


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Krummhorn

Received this post card in the mail yesterday from local funeral parlor:









At least we know how they will cook the pizza ... :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## TresPicos

........................


----------



## aimee




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TresPicos said:


> View attachment 54684
> 
> ........................


lol heyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Jos

View attachment 54906


Two knackered dogs after a 2,5 hour walk in forrest, enjoying Bruch's Scottish fantasia and some sleep
This time of year the forrest is at its most beautiful

Oops, wrong thread. Anyways....


----------



## aimee




----------



## wrycker

Not a picture, but had to share it.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/composer-halloween-costumes/rachmaninov-vampire-rachula/

YES! I ALWAYS KNEW RACHMANINOFF LOOKED LIKE A VAMPIRE! Someone agrees with me!!! Too bad I didn't see this 2 weeks ago.

The Shostinator is pretty funny too


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

No wonder they have to keep re-hiring.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This kid asked for "cold, hard cash" for his birthday--he got it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Nose Harmonica:


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> Nose Harmonica:


I wonder how often he has to send that thing out for steam cleaning.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


Sweet--he can now take his own mug shots.


----------



## Giordano




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A cute classical music album I found this evening:










^_^


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 56232
i had to share this with others.


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

One of the lovely things about Saint Petersburg, Russia, is the abundance of statues on which people can sit. Here we have a group called 'Architects'  all architects of St Petersburg gathered around a bronze table). Look at the woman flirting with the architect, but I like even more how the architect responds with his bronze looks...


----------



## mirepoix

Yes, statues in Russia cannot be trusted; look closely and witness the former Mrs Mirepoix having her _popka_ felt by the statue...









Incidentally, this is the very first photo I ever took with a cameraphone - maybe 2005? 2006? 
(The current Mrs Mirepoix hadn't seen this photo before and has just asked the same question everyone asked _"What height is she?!"_ She is 4' 11"/150 cm. The current Mrs Mirepoix is 5' 10"/178 cm. Haha.)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## DiesIraeCX

Ouch!!  Haha


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## SarahNorthman

Thought it was funny.


----------



## Pyotr

*Talk about getting your moneys worth!*

High School Yearbook pictures shows same shirt/sweater the last 40 years.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hpowders

^^^^So damn depressing.....retirement communities....


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## trazom

This one has the stickers backward, but the concept is still amusing(for anyone that ever played a Mario game):









and from one of my old fb funnies:


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## SeptimalTritone

SarahNorthman said:


> View attachment 57419
> 
> 
> Thought it was funny.


The funny thing is, with a different definition of the word 'serial' the joke takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

................


----------



## Taggart




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 57886
I found this kind of silly


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Perhaps this one is slightly less funny


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 58061
HIP HOP IS ON TRIAL now hope it gets the death penalty.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Submarine kitchen.


----------



## Wandering




----------



## Musicforawhile

More here: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/gallery/2012/feb/03/unlikely-animal-friendships-in-pictures


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HAH! This particular thread becomes very empty-feeling now. It's like looking at pictures at a museum, but you can give/get no feedback whatsoever if it was a good pick or not.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong

ALL WE LIKE SHEEP


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 58663
saw this online


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very dark humour


----------



## mtmailey

I would not buy this stuff you know.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

I do not think they sell this in the stores.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Hey! Have a swingin' Christmas and New Year. ha ha ha ha"


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 59111
_here is another great one_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

............................


----------



## hpowders

Damn that's sexy!!


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 59181
there is one letter missing.


----------



## ahammel

Chopin and Liszt comics. 

Also Beethoven.


----------



## mtmailey

*Error funny*

View attachment 59274
i do not want to drink this at all.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 59274
> i do not want to drink this at all.


OMG this looks so good!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pyotr

hpowders said:


> Damn that's sexy!!


You like hairy guys?


----------



## mtmailey

*This is weird here*

View attachment 59435
this kind of make sense


----------



## Taggart




----------



## mtmailey

*Another one*

View attachment 59502
here is another one


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Merry Christmas!


Cats are cats are cats.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 59587
I need not say more.


----------



## mtmailey

*Anime error*

View attachment 59659
This is kind of funny


----------



## jurianbai




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

*Funny*

View attachment 59807
i got this one though


----------



## mtmailey

*This is my favorite*

this is very funny to me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I think we shouldn't too hastily dismiss the possibility that it isn't a spelling error.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Oh hahahahaha! Though I suppose it depends on the person. O. O


----------



## Guest

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I think we shouldn't too hastily dismiss the possibility that it isn't a spelling error.


I don't think that's an odor that anyone would want to linger...or to be noticeable at all!


----------



## TresPicos

Happy new year!!!


----------



## mtmailey

*Wrong tray*

View attachment 60030
this is a great one for smokers.


----------



## Norse




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Taggart said:


>


Well, it was number 42. There's a lot of pressure when you have to be Life, the Universe and Everything.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Really? Just how hard is it to properly place the cheese?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## CBD

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This is especially funny since South Africa is an example of a country that DOES contain another country.


----------



## geralmar

Lunasong said:


>


If I read the banners correctly, the opposing army has already accepted the duck god.


----------



## rrudolph

Ah, but is it a duck god facing left or a rabbit god facing right....?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou

(From the Accidental Smallholders' Page on FB  )










Their caption: 'That's what friends are for!'


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 60030
> this is a great one for smokers.


Well you DO put cigarette "butts" into those to discard them safely.


----------



## senza sordino

Two dogs carrying a box, or one dog in a clever costume?
View attachment 60682

View attachment 60683


----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## GhenghisKhan

I was told by a dog trainer not let a dog sleep regularly in one's bed as a baby, because eventually he'll try to kick you out. 

True story.


----------



## Giordano




----------



## Giordano




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Giordano




----------



## SarahNorthman

I thought this was pretty darn hilarious.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

...................................


----------



## Jeff W

Seems the Northeast is expecting a little bit of snow.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Breeze and Buttons
Hours after his birth, Breeze was found stumbling around by a farmer.
The new-born foal had been abandoned by his mother so the farmer took him to the Devon-based Mare and Foal Sanctuary where they cared for him. What happened next is heart-warming. One of the staff put a four-foot giant Teddy Bear called Buttons into the stall with Breeze.
The foal was instantly attracted to him. He had found a comforting replacement for his mother. The two are inseparable.


----------



## jurianbai




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

SBDs. Silent, but deadly.:lol:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Giordano




----------



## Guest




----------



## pianississimo

found this on twitter.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

*Evil lurks.*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Watch yo' back.*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

*
"Spare change?"*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tramp stamp?*


----------



## Vaneyes

*'Nother spelling fail.*


----------



## Vaneyes

*You deserve a break today.*


----------



## Ingélou

I must say, Vaneyes, these pictures don't brighten my day at all.
Each to his own, I suppose.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> I must say, Vaneyes, these pictures don't brighten my day at all.
> Each to his own, I suppose.


I guess your day brightens by being glad you don't look like that!


----------



## Ingélou

How do you know I don't? :devil:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> How do you know I don't? :devil:


A person with your soul couldn't be hideous.


----------



## Ingélou

You flatter me, sir - I'm afraid my soul *isn't* above liking flattery. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Well, Kontrapunctus, protein is protein, though the fresher the better, of course!


----------



## sospiro

Not read the book nor seen the film but have read the reviews!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lol that one cartoons series with the dogs is interesting, portraying dogs as just as mean and self-absorbed as cats. What could be the reason? Revenge?


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Lol that one cartoons series with the dogs is interesting, portraying dogs as just as mean and self-absorbed as cats. What could be the reason? Revenge?


Kinda like men and women.


----------



## Giordano




----------



## Trout

Full size: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10986469_798331530258117_3720949319885958860_o.png


----------



## Giordano




----------



## Norse

Well, hello there..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A billboard sign outside the Met Opera, for everyone to see. A FAIL if there ever was one. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Albert7

I laughed at this photo today:









No wait a minute I saw the movie already .


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Awkwardly placed stickers...










Here's a link to more of them:

http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/2015/03/05/11-awkwardly-placed-pricetags/


----------



## Ingélou

Very true to life...


----------



## Dim7

Taggart said:


>


Reminded me of this:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Giordano




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Giordano




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


In that in the hallway heading to the US Congress?


----------



## Giordano




----------



## Posie

^^ ...and stop by the ER on your way home.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Holi 2015.


----------



## Azol

Feels almost like an insider joke


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We can finally 'go to the opera' safely.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Guest




----------



## Celloman

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.........................................................................................................>____<


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Our (US) tax dollars at work...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

New band meme in 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

Probably the last thing he ever wrote...


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


>


Goodun, and hereby nominated for TC's FPOY.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A very cute picture here, Sergei and Lina Prokofiev 1919 in the US.

"in the morning with the fury of rowing leaves in the garden..." (and burning the leaves too apparently)


----------



## Vaneyes

Bodacious.

Location: The Mini Bottle Museum, Oslo, Norway.


----------



## Vaneyes

"A very cute picture here, Sergei and Lina Prokofiev 1919 in the US.

'in the morning with the fury of rowing leaves in the garden...' (and burning the leaves too apparently)







"​
Far from cute, the treatment of Lina Prokofiev. 

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/mar/10/biography-abandoned-prokofiev-wife-gulag


----------



## CBD

Vaneyes said:


> Bodacious.
> 
> Location: The Mini Bottle Museum, Oslo, Norway.


What's up with those mirrors?


----------



## Blake

CBD said:


> What's up with those mirrors?


Maybe it's one of those "objects in mirror may appear larger than they really are" mirrors.


----------



## Blake

Crap, double post.


----------



## Vaneyes

CBD said:


> What's up with those mirrors?


So one can also shave, I presume.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Ingélou

Uh-oh - here comes the Pond Police Squad!










(Picture from University of York 'Duck of the Day' - caption by my friend Elise.  )


----------



## Vaneyes

Fastest aircraft:

*X-15* (Experimental, rocket-powered, 1959 - 1968)

4,520 mph, $1.5B. 3 were built. Flights began with drop-launches from a B-52 mother ship. Two flights qualified as space flights, at an altitude of 62.1 mi.










2nd fastest aircraft:

*SR-71 Blackbird* (1964 - 1998)

2,500 mph, $43M. 32 were built. If a surface-to-air missile was detected, it simply accelerated and outflew it.










Related:

http://www.migflug.com/jetflights/the-10-fastest-aircraft-in-the-world.html


----------



## KenOC

Many years ago in the AF I copied Chinese radar stations tracking a rare SR-71 flight across South China (they used unencrypted voice in those days, during the Vietnam unpleasantness). We calculated its speed as over 2,200 MPH at that time. If I remember right, over 60,000 feet. No way anything could get close to it -- they didn't even try.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hourglass.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading my fan mail back in the day.


----------



## Vaneyes

You're still not getting my Bud Light.


----------



## Vaneyes

Strike the pose.


----------



## Vaneyes

I know. No wire hangers.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yo' mama said there'd be days like this.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thatsa good boy.


----------



## Vaneyes

I don't mind, Mr. President. In fact, I relish it.


----------



## SimonNZ




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Happy Easter!


----------



## omega

*Rule No.1*
When conductig, stay elegant. Always have your hair fixed.
Picture here (sorry, the file was too large)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norse




----------



## Norse

That's oddly specific..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## paula109

The first smile today


----------



## Guest

Probably fake, but still pretty funny!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Albert7

Here you go.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Potiphera

Boogie time .


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

*Adopt A Pet*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


>


We had one of these making the rounds in our white elephant gift exchange last Christmas. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Oh, the fun one can have with electrical tape!


----------



## Easy Goer




----------



## aimee




----------



## Albert7




----------



## SimonNZ

^Isn't that just a screenshot from Breaking Bad?


----------



## Albert7

Pierre Boulez as the original mack daddy.










Word.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Easy Goer




----------



## Guest




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Taggart

Although he loved music, it was Spot's greatest secret that he was actually tone deaf.


----------



## Easy Goer




----------



## omega




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

These pix make me snort.

http://shop.moderntoss.com/blogs/news


----------



## Guest

I say snort, I mean snigger.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Kingdom of Professional Golf's dress code was bombarded yesterday. I speak of Rickie's oversized hat.


----------



## Albert7

This was hilarious!


----------



## omega

(Click to have larger picture)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Man Pointing *(1947, bronze, height 1.79 m) by Giacometti became the most valuable sculpture yesterday, when it sold at Christies NYC for $141M. 










Related:

http://www.tate.org.uk/art/artworks/giacometti-man-pointing-n05939


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## omega

Really? Are you sure they are?

NB. Tolerance rhymes with intelligence.


----------



## Easy Goer




----------



## KenOC

I think this is a real piece of popcorn.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Art Rock

When I came across this one, it reminded me of a recent thread at TC...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Albert7

Unsurprisingly not the most politically correct, shared by a pal.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

A Montana legislator is proposing a Bill that would ban yoga pants in public. Within reason, I say.


----------



## Albert7

Conclusion. Never share your iPhone screenshots with the public.


----------



## Vronsky

Nice gift for tea lovers.


----------



## Albert7

Some peeps get drunk with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Guest

If you Google "worst idea ever," this image, among others, shows up!


----------



## Albert7

Needs to be cleaned soon.


----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

fifteen characters or more
View attachment 70483

View attachment 70484

View attachment 70485


----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

'Call me Caitlyn'


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest

Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures. Here's the picture I wanted: smiling hypocrisy. You know it's a Greek word, right? http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jun/04/greece-delays-300m-payment-to-imf


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 70807


today's Dilbert. Recognizable.....

(Click image for larger version)


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## TresPicos

(click to enlarge)


----------



## KenOC

Maybe Johnny's teacher can't spell either.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Location. Location. Location.*


----------



## Ingélou

My favourite of these so far, I think...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Or an electrician, doctor, pool cleaner, painter, etc., etc.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou

'Who needs beauty when you've got charm?'


----------



## Guest




----------



## mtmailey

*this is great for..*

View attachment 71340

this is great for those you do not like.


----------



## mtmailey

*here*

View attachment 71399
SAW this online lately.


----------



## Taggart

*Don't try this at home*










Brazilian pianist Ricardo de Castro Monteiro performs in the air on a piano hanging from wires during the annual "Virada Cultural" event, in Sao Paulo, Brazil, on June 21, 2015. The Virada Cultural is a cultural party that offers 24 hours of uninterrupted attractions such as music, dance, cooking, theatre, exhibitions of art and history and other forms of expression on stages around the city.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Brazilian pianist Ricardo de Castro Monteiro performs in the air on a piano hanging from wires during the annual "Virada Cultural" event, in Sao Paulo, Brazil, on June 21, 2015. The Virada Cultural is a cultural party that offers 24 hours of uninterrupted attractions such as music, dance, cooking, theatre, exhibitions of art and history and other forms of expression on stages around the city.


Sure, but can he play upside down? (This is Keith Emerson from ELP).


----------



## Taggart




----------



## TresPicos

............................


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Just like salad oil.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Hilarious.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Vaneyes said:


> Just like salad oil.


Where's the gif of her driving off and the car exploding?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

*"Let's have a race!"








*


----------



## TresPicos

..................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Proms Fanatic

"Singing" is generous...


----------



## KenOC

Can't really post this pic for fear of rousing our somnolent mods...but here's a link. Thought it was funny...

https://scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=dee43d5473efd4e0610ad27c44f061a2&oe=561BDC4F


----------



## TresPicos

..............


----------



## TresPicos

..........................


----------



## Albert7

Wait a minute... if someone donates $600000 to this homeless guy then that kills off 300000 Bieber fans?


----------



## omega

fifteen caracters


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Thank you. A dogged reminder of my pollio.


----------



## Albert7

My classical music conversations via text messaging went south tonight apparently when one of the guys called du Pre a violinist.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Albert7

selfie sticking:


----------



## Guest

^^ Just the other day I was wondering how much more obnoxious can selfies get...now I know.


----------



## jurianbai

Albert7 said:


> selfie sticking:


it's a good photo actually, sharp and story-telling.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

tell the truth to your kids


----------



## starthrower

Donald Trump's cat. The poor thing!


----------



## Guest

I'm sure there's a story behind this, but I'm not sure I want to hear it.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm sure there's a story behind this, but I'm not sure I want to hear it.


Honestly I would trust drinking toilet water from a royal flush over a ten dollar bottled water from The Trump Hotel.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## GhenghisKhan

starthrower said:


> Donald Trump's cat. The poor thing!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

As opposed to amateur?


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> As opposed to amateur?


Yes, I wouldn't think "angel soft' would be for the pros. This is akin to Bulldog having a dog named Betty Lou, no?

How 'bout heavy duty, industrial strength for the topic at hand?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> As opposed to amateur?


As my august namesake might have said "Angel Soft for boys, Izal Medicated for men and sandpaper for heroes!"


----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

New high resolution photos from Pluto reveal
View attachment 72508


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Been there done that. Almost killed the kid.

The funny thing is the kid needed almost no cleanup.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, that certainly clears up one area of confusion for me.


I wrote Fox off years ago, but maybe my decision was premature. It looks like Fox is making big strides in sharpening up their investigative journalism efforts!

Nice legs and hair by the way! Do you think I'm cool enough to hang out with them?


----------



## Guest

"No, I'm not exaggerating: It really is this big."


----------



## breakup

KenOC said:


>


I don't have a picture, just a story.

We had a dog once that was farting loudly for awhile, and they stank. After one or two times in the living room I started chasing him back to the room where he slept in case he did it again, and kept doing it for several times over the course of a couple weeks. One evening we were in the living room and my wife passed gas loudly, and the dog got up and slunk back to his room.


----------



## breakup

Albert7 said:


> Wait a minute... if someone donates $600000 to this homeless guy then that kills off 300000 Bieber fans?


I want to know what he will do with the left over $599,996.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> "No, I'm not exaggerating: It really is this big."


Hilarious :lol:


----------



## aimee

camp in comfort


----------



## breakup

Rhythm said:


> Yep, couldn't we all .


Someone borrowed my score from Bolero.


----------



## breakup

Richannes Wrahms said:


> That's rather sad, but I'm a grumpy cat so...


My grandkids call me *Grumpa*, do yours?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Finally! My prayers have been answered.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

God only knows what a TV ad would be like - the product description doesn't exactly hold back, does it? :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> God only knows what a TV ad would be like - the product description doesn't exactly hold back, does it? :lol:


I wonder if it would include Before and After pictures?


----------



## Belowpar

It seems like a joke right? But I swear tis' true in the last 12 months The Sunday Times Style Magazine has featured 

1
Men's talc specifically designed to help keep THAT delicate area dry!


2
A sort of dumbbell on a string that another entirely different sex, 'Ahem' inserts the "handle" into them selves, then walk around in order to develop their 'muscles' in THAT area!

Now I could have been taken in but fashionista's are not exactly renowned for their sense of humour. The net result is that Mrs Belowpar and I now scour these pages just looking for the latest "You can't make this stuff up" moment.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^
There's a bit of distance between sprinkling some talcum on your ****" and changing its colour.






*obviously some nannyware blanked out my choice of word for the anus


----------



## Guest

I recall a male personal hygiene spray product called "Below the Belt" from many years ago. Not sure how popular it was.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Belowpar said:


> It seems like a joke right? But I swear tis' true in the last 12 months The Sunday Times Style Magazine has featured
> 
> 1
> Men's talc specifically designed to help keep THAT delicate area dry!
> 
> 2
> *A sort of dumbbell on a string that another entirely different sex, 'Ahem' inserts the "handle" into them selves, then walk around in order to develop their 'muscles' in THAT area!
> *
> Now I could have been taken in but fashionista's are not exactly renowned for their sense of humour. The net result is that Mrs Belowpar and I now scour these pages just looking for the latest "You can't make this stuff up" moment.


I tried to interest Mrs Johnson in this but she was having none of it.


----------



## Albert7

The lion killer gets his revenge by the primate contract killer.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 73097
Math can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Grizzled Ghost

^^^^ Good thing he took all those AP classes so he could graduate in three years!


----------



## Guest




----------



## TresPicos

............................


----------



## Guest




----------



## breakup

Kontrapunctus said:


>


It's OK by me, you can go now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

On Amazon. Intervals are pre-shrunk I guess.


----------



## breakup

KenOC said:


> On Amazon. Intervals are pre-shrunk I guess.


I'm not sure how much more Amazon could have gotten wrong with that T-Shirt, I just know I don't want to see it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This really is one of the funniest things ever.

There were several sentences that made me laugh until tears came to my eyes. − They think they're being sneaky with their 45 minute showers and sudden need for privacy, as if I'm gonna sneak up on them writing in their journals. I practically wear a cowbell. It's not about moral judgement − I'm in survival mode. The other day I nearly cut my hand on a sock!

This is comedy of the highest quality.

I hope it's a parody or at least an exaggeration. If it's not − don't tell me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My son found this book description in an Amazon listing:



> ***Warning please read. Very rough condition, but readable. Acceptable, purchase at own risk.***1998. Hardcover. Interior binding is coming apart, pages are separating from binding. Horribly loose and torqued. Spine has heavy, heavy creasing and tearing. Heavy, heavy aging. Text is clean, unmarked. Covers, corners and page edges have heavy, heavy shelf wear and aging. DJ in protective mylar in acceptable condition. Heavy, heavy aging. Several page corners folded down. Ex-library with usual stamps and markings. Entire book is intact but in very rough shape. Acceptable, purchase at own risk.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

Job interview...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flute moments brought to you by yours truly :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 74025
this is worth reading then.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That is a travesty...


----------



## Guest

Including this one?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


> Including this one?


Aside from the spelling mistake, what's with those two commas? Who puts commas in a tattoo? Moreover, the sentence is still clumsy.

Don't let the past make your future decisions. 
Don't let the past make your current decisions.
Don't let yesterday make today's decisions.
Don't let yesterday make tomorrow's decisions.
Don't let tattoo artists of the past make your future tattoos.


----------



## Guest

It's shocking to see how many people end up with misspelled tattoos. I think this is my favorite:


----------



## Vaneyes

Glad they clarified somewhat on the label.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Glad they clarified somewhat on the label.


Good thing we have antibiotics. This kind of thing probably killed Schubert....and not a minute too soon. 

As they say in the Jaguar commercial:

"Ahhhh!! It's good to be baaaaaack!!"


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Glad they clarified somewhat on the label.


"Because it's not as good without the spots."


----------



## KenOC

Patrick O'Brian, in his novels, speaks often about a pudding popular in the Royal Navy called "drowned baby." But I can find no pictures! Maybe that's for the best.


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> Patrick O'Brian, in his novels, speaks often about a pudding popular in the Royal Navy called "drowned baby." But I can find no pictures! Maybe that's for the best.


Hmm. There's a Patrick O'Brian CookBook available which has this


----------



## elgar's ghost

KenOC said:


> Patrick O'Brian, in his novels, speaks often about a pudding popular in the Royal Navy called "drowned baby." But I can find no pictures! Maybe that's for the best.


If I was to guess I would say it was a nickname for the 18th-19th century plum duff made primarily from dried fruit (such as currants and raisins), flour, water and suet and which formed a regular part of the British sailor's diet - Taggart's picture may well be it (or something certainly like it) but it looks uncooked there.

EDIT: On second thoughts, it looks like it's been wrapped in a cloth so maybe it's been boiled rather than baked.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> Hmm. There's a Patrick O'Brian CookBook available which has this


Hmmm, looks like an enormous spotted....oh never mind. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Okay, that's enough.


----------



## senza sordino

View attachment 74519


Fifteen characters


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Ummm...


----------



## TxllxT

Judging from the decorations a group of Scots must have visited Amsterdam...

Nightwatch 2005 by Mikhail Dronov & Alexander Tarantynov


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vaneyes

Proudly presenting the 4 foot, 12 pounder, Aggie Dog (Kyle Field, College Station, Texas)...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I wish this had been a spelling bee...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

@ Kontrapuntus: Play that again, Sam.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

View attachment 75150


fifteen characters


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Seal whale surfing:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest

RIP Johnny 2011-2015


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Way for a kid to be like "come play with me, daddy!"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Ah, sounds like a Master's degree in Composition, no?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest




----------



## Blancrocher

"Wet cement, 
Opportunity. 
It only takes a second 
To change this spot forever."









"Do not write on wet cement."


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Belowpar

Just a huge thanks to everyone who takes the time to post on this thread.

I check it every morning and yes it brightens my day.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just plain cuteness. Play-time for the 4 baby squirrels living in a nest by our chimney! That little stone ledge is like their playground.










^_^


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vronsky said:


>


The child's expression there says it all :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Blancrocher

More on the story: http://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyl...m-fine-arts/e0ybbZMdhVclxN01wfmaYM/story.html


----------



## Vaneyes

An old reliable...


----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> The child's expression there says it all :lol:


Well, it's the bow tie for me.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


>


Exactement. :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This is so hilarious, can't stop smiling :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Was that the doorbell? Can you just go and see who that is, big fella?


----------



## Sloe

Taggart said:


>


Not that realistic. I gave food for my cats right now and they came immediately. When I eat a sandwish my cat comes and tries to steel the cheese. I even have to keep my bread locked unless they will eat it. They even eat out of the garbage bin.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> Not that realistic. I gave food for my cats right now and they came immediately. When I eat a sandwish my cat comes and tries to steel the cheese. I even have to keep my bread locked unless they will eat it. They even eat out of the garbage bin.


And my wife once "taught' a cat how to eat roast beef. Yes, it appears they've become scavengers, like the rest of us.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> And my wife once "taught' a cat how to eat roast beef. Yes, it appears they've become scavengers, like the rest of us.


Do you have to teach a cat how to eat meat?
I have to lock out my cats when I eat meat. 
When I eat meatballs they come and take them from my plate and growl while eating as they have catched a mouse.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Was that the doorbell? Can you just go and see who that is, big fella?


I predict two or maybe three casualties if a pretty woman walks by.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Flamme

Xixi


----------



## Jeff W

Saw this the other day. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Flamme

Problem?


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7

Why it's always cats??


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


"Your attached sketch....scared us a little."

After this mega-conglomerate's acquisitions, mergers, parachutes, etc., nothing should scare them.


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why it's always cats??


And why is their spelling so poor?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I'd like to see how she washes and dries it, too.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ If you're female, this isn't *that* funny - we've all done this from time to time! I often sew buttons on while wearing the clothes too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For one moment I thought she was putting that on her leg....


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Unfortunately, this is very true about many people...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Today is, obviosly ''National Violin Cat Day''


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Kivimees

http://www.mjstudios.co/100-portraits-for-orchestra/


----------



## Morimur

One of them is supposed to be the _real_ Shaq, but which one?!?!


----------



## Flamme

This madam is ''shocked and appauled''...


----------



## Guest

These comments are painful to read...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

...and those of us who can spell...


----------



## SeptimalTritone




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest

A most unfortunate last name...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well that's unfortunate name...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pole dancing - you're doing it wrong!


----------



## KenOC




----------



## sospiro

The kind of headline a journalist waits their whole life to write…


----------



## Cosmos

When you're texting friends and you accidentally tell them you'll be there in a minuet instead of a minute


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


"If I don't win, I think I'll become a proctologist."


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower




----------



## sospiro

Newspaper correction of the day


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Belowpar

"I was watching the London Marathon and saw one runner dressed as a chicken and another runner dressed as an egg. I thought, this could be interesting."


Don't have a picture but that brightened my day, cam attached to an email.

have a nice day everyone!

(PS I've added quotation marks. I didn't really see that!)


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

This guy looks like he will fry:









The egg was a little runny.


----------



## Art Rock

Belowpar said:


> I was watching the London Marathon and saw one runner dressed as a chicken and another runner dressed as an egg. I thought, this could be interesting
> 
> Don't have a picture but that brightened my day.
> 
> have a nice day everyone!


Googled this within 5 seconds:

View attachment 77552


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Morimur said:


> One of them is supposed to be the _real_ Shaq, but which one?!?!


yeah I can't tell either


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Flamme

PetrB said:


> -----------------
> View attachment 47828


I dont agree with this...Accoridion can make beautiful music...And its hard to play...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Vronsky

:lol:


----------



## KenOC

Almost Christmas! Time to talk about politically incorrect Christmas gifts!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

"We like, just killed a deer dear" 
"Isn't it fun" 

new words: kill, dear, fun


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Grumpy Cat + Venus the Two-Faced Cat =









Grumpy Cat + Kitler =


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Too many cats on this thread, have a dog for a change.








wow 
such stuck


----------



## Guest




----------



## rrudolph

Kontrapunctus said:


>


In tents pleasure, I'm sure.


----------



## Sloe

KenOC said:


>


I hate having to use contractions.


----------



## Guest

Sloe said:


> I hate having to use contractions.


You never _have_ to!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

A Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade gone terribly wrong.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


>


*calls 911 anyway*


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

http://www.funnyjunk.com/****+comic+sans/funny-pictures/5384690/


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Taggart

Where puns are concerned, it's no holds Bard!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest




----------



## Grizzled Ghost

The plural of 2th is teeth. :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Jos

Kontrapunctus said:


>


If only they had logged in to "mumsnet".....


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Blancrocher

Only a mod could get away with posting that without getting an infraction, Taggart.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This store offers extraordinary customer service.


----------



## Lyricus




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

American breakfast table conversation often involves the comparative stopping power of .45s, magnum .38s, and the like. It sometimes veers off into large-caliber weapons such as the Nyati .585 and other heavy weapons, their likely effectiveness in zombie invasions, and so forth. Breakfasts are merry times here!

So what do you guys in Europe talk about?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dr Johnson

KenOC said:


> American breakfast table conversation often involves the comparative stopping power of .45s, magnum .38s, and the like. It sometimes veers off into large-caliber weapons such as the Nyati .585 and other heavy weapons, their likely effectiveness in zombie invasions, and so forth. Breakfasts are merry times here!
> 
> So what do you guys in Europe talk about?


We aren't allowed guns so we talk about the weather.


----------



## Flamme

Wow this guy who is my age looks totally wasted now...I mean he has the dough but is demolished by drug abuse...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dr Johnson said:


> We aren't allowed guns so we talk about the weather.


Because you only talk about things you can control. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Ripped from today's (well, yesterday's) headlines:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dr Johnson

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Because you only talk about things you can control. :tiphat:


You think we can control the weather?


----------



## Taggart

Dr Johnson said:


> You think we can control the weather?


Ah, but a man's reach should exceed his grasp, Or what's a heaven for?


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> breakfast table conversation
> 
> So what do you guys in Europe talk about?


It's bad manners to talk before noon.


----------



## Dr Johnson

We are allowed to say things like: "Excuse me, I wonder if you'd mind awfully passing the salt?".


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Flamme

Alien kitty, plotting world demise!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> Alien kitty, plotting world demise!


That is an evil looking cat!


----------



## Guest

The only funny aspect of this picture is that hateful smirk has been wiped off his face!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Flamme said:


> Alien kitty, plotting world demise!


Poor hairless cats. They always look unpleasant, even if they don't try to :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Flamme said:


> Alien kitty, plotting world demise!


Looks like a gremlin, what with those ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


> The only funny aspect of this picture is that hateful smirk has been wiped off his face!


Smirk or no smirk, his face remains unequivocally punchable.


----------



## bestellen

I bet this guy has the best bucket list in the world.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 79257


......................................


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

. .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

"Oh Lord, deliver us from frivolous selfies over these blessed holidays."


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


>


C-Rations for me, kind sir.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Oh Lord, deliver us from frivolous selfies over these blessed holidays."


One of our members :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Ouch!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Just out of curiosity, Vaneyes, how many infraction points did you get for this?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Flamme said:


> Ouch!


It all tastes the same when you are drunk.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

"Stairs! Look, I'm using them like a person!"


----------



## helenora

Santa doesn't exist.
PS But It's not that bad, I can't read


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Just out of curiosity, Vaneyes, how many infraction points did you get for this?


Do we get notified of infraction points? One of my posts in this thread was deleted (the Trump-Putin one...didn't last long!), but I don't think I received any notifications.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Just out of curiosity, Vaneyes, how many infraction points did you get for this?


I can't un-see that. I have to unsubscribe from this thread.

Back to the top > Thread Tools > Unsubscribe...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do we get notified of infraction points? One of my posts in this thread was deleted (the Trump-Putin one...didn't last long!), but I don't think I received any notifications.


I'm afraid I don't know!


----------



## Flamme

This cracked me up








:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flamme

Richannes Wrahms said:


> It all tastes the same when you are drunk.
> 
> View attachment 79377


Tastes like chicken!!!


----------



## mstar




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## omega

_College Humour_ suggests our punctuation system be updated. I think it is a great idea.


----------



## omega

(source: http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6872071/8-new-and-necessary-punctuation-marks)

I think we need some of these marks on this forum - for some controversial threads, for example... Or change the "Morgan Freemark" into "Maria Callmark" or "José van Mark".

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## mstar

I don't know why these were saved in my computer, but here I am putting them to good use:


----------



## aimee




----------



## mstar

ppppphhhhhysicssssss


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Soo sweet
Li'l Cthulhu...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

aimee said:


>


I do that sometimes.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Any change for us mortals seeing this picture also :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


> Any change for us mortals seeing this picture also


Shoot, these pictures didn't load?!

Dang...I lost the first one (sorta), but here is the second one (it's actually a string of multiple pictures):










































Hopefully these work... ;_;


----------



## Pugg

They do, thanks you :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

If Walter White owned a cat...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The secret behind that magical tube sound...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Now I have photographic confirmation that the Mighty Handful had... gangster origins... bullet vests and all! (This here be young Balakirev)










:lol:


----------



## kartikeys

I like the lines in your signature, Kontrapunctus


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Now I have photographic confirmation that the Mighty Handful had... gangster origins... bullet vests and all! (This here be young Balakirev)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


So fluffy :O Space filler text


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Now I have photographic confirmation that the Mighty Handful had... gangster origins... bullet vests and all! (This here be young Balakirev)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


A hat or a hairstyle?


----------



## Chronochromie

Taggart said:


> A hat or a hairstyle?


If it's a hairstyle, he was truly a composer ahead of his time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Chronochromie said:


> If it's a hairstyle, he was truly a composer ahead of his time.


Just a fur hat. Likely that's traditional Russian hunting attire.


----------



## Guest

Seems legit.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 79892


More of these new words we need can be found here.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Now I have photographic confirmation that the Mighty Handful had... gangster origins... bullet vests and all! (This here be young Balakirev)





Chronochromie said:


> If it's a hairstyle, he was truly a composer ahead of his time.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## KenOC

Had to post this. It is indeed a new day in China. KFC has 4,900 outlets there.


----------



## Guest

In California, you have to explain the meaning of your custom license plates:


----------



## Vaneyes

"Ah, if you don't mind."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Dang...


----------



## Guest

Perhaps we need a thread titled "Photos that prove the end of humanity is nigh."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


You are good, very good :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

This more saddens my day, poor America


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> This more saddens my day, poor America


I don't know how it is possible to satirize her since she says so many idiotic things in real life!


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## KenOC

This is from Itzhak Perlman's Facebook page.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bulldog

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't know how it is possible to satirize her since she says so many idiotic things in real life!


Not only that, I find her voice really irritating.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest

"Hello? CPS?" (That's Child Protective Services in the US.)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


​


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## mstar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


>


I don't know--it might be more efficient to wash both at the same time.


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't know--it might be more efficient to wash both at the same time.


Reminds me of that old anecdote about the lady who microwaved her poodle. She wanted to dry it quickly after its bath.

Or the Russian legend about the gossiping mother:
"A related Russian legend tells of a mother whose custom was to bathe her child in a tub of warm water. She places the tub (with Junior in it) on top of the unlit wood stove, and goes to speak to a neighbor. The gossip session stretches out longer than anticipated. Upon return to her kitchen, she discovers a draft through the open back door has caused the fire to rekindle under the child and her baby now lies dead in the tub." (snopes.com)


----------



## Pugg

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Leonardo "King of the World" DiCaprio makes him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Leonardo "King of the World" DiCaprio makes him an offer he couldn't refuse.


NO.........................................it's not what I think it is, I hope


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

^ Figurative applause.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Can you spot "it"?










(retrieved from the BBC Radio 3 webpage)


----------



## mstar

^^^ One of my students' last name is Schoenberg. No umlaut.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@TwoPhotons loll that's pretty funny.


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> @TwoPhotons loll that's pretty funny.


I had to look twice but then:lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7

........................


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## mstar

Student life: 2 methods.


----------



## Guest

Just when you thought he couldn't get any more punchable...


----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

For a second, I thought "Haden" was a misspelling of "Haydn". I got really worried for a second there, heh...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

mstar said:


> For a second, I thought "Haden" was a misspelling of "Haydn". I got really worried for a second there, heh...


Me too! :'P

Haydn is special to us all indeed.


----------



## Sloe

I think Shakespeare looks funny:


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeCX is guilty of this one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


>


No legs is power indeed.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Reminds one of Dr Johnson on cucumbers:



> It has been a common saying of physicians in England, that a cucumber should be well sliced, and dressed with pepper and vinegar, and then thrown out, as good for nothing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Yikes. I agree, destroy the shoe. I have only ever seen a black widow spider once in my life, in southern Illinois, and it was creepy. I live in Michigan and though we could get them here, generally it is not in their range. I hear the bite of a black widow is extremely nasty and can cause a week worth of convulsive writhing pain throughout the whole body, making one wish they were dead.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


>


It is meal singular (one protein unit to the bear), so the 's must not be a misused apostrophe, but instead means that the meal possesses the wheels.


----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> It is meal singular (one protein unit to the bear), so the 's must not be a misused apostrophe, but instead means that the meal possesses the wheels.


Not my punctuation.


----------



## KenOC

Speaking of meals: Christie drops out, cancels diet.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> It is meal singular (one protein unit to the bear), so the 's must not be a misused apostrophe, but instead means that the meal possesses the wheels.


So many otherwise funny memes are ruined by improper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

So naive. Mario...


----------



## ldiat

something different


----------



## mstar

^^^^^^^
Thaaaat's Tolstoy's world!


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Our European cousins must be amazed and envious at the US presidential elections. Jeb Bush just tweeted this. Really.


----------



## Pugg

This thread makes my day every morning :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

KenOC said:


> Our European cousins must be amazed and envious at the US presidential elections. Jeb Bush just tweeted this. Really.


Looks like he's left the safety off. I wouldn't trust him with the economy.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Hilberny? Bernhilray?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

^I'd vote for that!


----------



## Bulldog

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ^I'd vote for that!


I'd shoot it with Jeb's gun.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Bulldog said:


> I'd shoot it with Jeb's gun.


No, because it/they would be our first non-cisgender president.


----------



## Lukecash12

Some more Sanders and Clinton shenanigans:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## mstar

15charactersScriabinIsAwesomeLalalala


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


The maker of this one is already in prison, or even worse .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Badinerie

The magic lives on!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Taggart

Reminds one of the old joke that a mathematician is a method for turning coffee into theorems.


----------



## KenOC

Wasn't sure where to put this, but it's hilarious. New Trump episode on Game of Thrones.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

KenOC said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this, but it's hilarious. New Trump episode on Game of Thrones.


There's a thread for posting funny videos if I remember correctly.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Give my creation...LIFE


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's like, even when he wins... he loses... 









_Thanks _NYPO for the insight in your Rachmaninoff exhibit at the Lincoln Center, the center of classical music in America. 

I still laughed my head off, in a wincing way... I can't control running into him, not even in NYC.


----------



## mstar

^^ Is that him in the picture? I've been listening to Rachmaninoff for half my life, he's my profile picture on TC, and I _still_ can't recognize...


----------



## KenOC

"Obama Transformed Into 20-Foot-Tall Monster President After Being Doused With Job-Growth Chemical"


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## ldiat

as seen from Canada


----------



## Guest

"I don't want to brag, but mine is the biggest and greatest."


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


> "I don't want to brag, but mine is the biggest and greatest."


Yes...he is referring to his...ego


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Comes from submediant.com article entitled "This cat may have saved classical music!"

More like, "This cat saved this picture from its focus being solely on her horrendously wrong flute posture" :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Yes...he is referring to his...ego


And his mouth , reminds me strongly on a member from this site.










Same hair colour :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


:lol:

It's because a monetary compensation is just the ticket for me to feel better about all "my people's" injustices and sufferings. I don't get my personal worth from anyone else but from my treatment from the lowest common denominator of men, so when _they _mess up, _#yesallmen _have to fix my self-esteem too, or else. :tiphat: 

(all sarcasm)


----------



## Guest

This is why I prefer cats.


----------



## Guest

Why would anyone use that one?!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Even we ( Europeans) get this in once :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Karma.


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar

http://viewmixed.com/ridiculous-chu...t=486470&utm_campaign=vm-mob-au-can-uk-us-ntk


----------



## Guest

The end of humanity is nigh.


----------



## mstar

^^^^^^


----------



## ldiat

Thank you thank you very much


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> ^^^^^^


And remember, they can probably all vote...


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> And remember, they can probably all vote...


----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

View attachment 82934


sorry for the small size of the photo


----------



## Pugg

mstar said:


>


Stupid and blond, now let's think......


----------



## Pugg

*Happy Easter all*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Chewbacca and young Luke Skywalker?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This one is sooooo hilarious :lol:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> This one is sooooo hilarious :lol:


Yeah, and I'd love to know what's actually going on!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, and I'd love to know what's actually going on!


No thanks. I don't want to know. I suppose there is a humorous aspect to that photo, but I fail to see it. I find it rather disgusting in fact.


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


>


*Russia. Russia is going on here...*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


> The end of humanity is nigh.


There's always the possibility that they might be drunk, just joking, high, etc.


----------



## mstar

Abraham Lincoln said:


> There's always the possibility that they might be drunk, just joking, high, etc.


Well...


----------



## Dr Johnson

mstar said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That one reminds me a bit of this:


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


>


There is a song about this:


----------



## Guest

The caption reads, "My kindergarten teaching experience in a nutshell."


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Morimur




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^^^^ Attaboyyyy! Underground Man in the making!


----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

In the spirit of placebos: (or is it placebi?)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Ouch, the idea of my CD'S in such a state makes my skin crawl


----------



## Art Rock

I wish I had spotted this.... I'm suddenly feeling hungry like a wolf as well.


----------



## mstar

Pugg said:


> Ouch, the idea of my CD'S in such a state makes my skin crawl


The idea of _CDs_ makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Pugg

mstar said:


> The idea of _CDs_ makes my skin crawl.


In what way if I may ask?


----------



## mstar

Pugg said:


> In what way if I may ask?


Compared with iTunes, CDs are like floppy disks vs. the cloud.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Compared with iTunes, CDs are like floppy disks vs. the cloud.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


>











hehe


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


A picture saying more then 1000 words :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Wouldn't that also qualify for Creepy Pictures To Darken etc?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Wouldn't that also qualify for Creepy Pictures To Darken etc?


Yes, and I was torn where to post it!


----------



## Guest

Dang, I could have saved myself hundreds of hours if I had thought of this!










(Actually, it was a prank, and a darn good one!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


>


Reminds me, another CD cull.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

In the early 1900s, a fashion policeman checks for law violation.


----------



## mstar

^In recognition of your post:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Could one be more eccentric?


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Could one be more eccentric?


I think that was the Question he asked himself everyday. Exhausted his talent and became a charlatan.


----------



## KenOC

Uh...who is it?


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Uh...who is it?


Salvador Dalí I presume :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Paris 1969 - more detail here.

The joys of Google image search!


----------



## Barbebleu

Vaneyes said:


>


Well, hello Dali!


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Well, hello Dali!


I think that he would reply: It's Mr Dali for you :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I think that he would reply: It's Mr Dali for you :lol:


Quite alright, let's just not dilli Dali.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Could one be more eccentric?


"Oui."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Atari National Space Invaders Championship, 1980


----------



## Vaneyes

London underground carriage, 1862.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> London underground carriage, 1862.


So the different with now, a roof upon the same carriage:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> So the different with now, a roof upon the same carriage:lol:


"Mind the gap."


----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


The look on that man's face :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> The look on that man's face :lol:


I'd have more than the look. I would be out the door already.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Back in the day, there was some resistance to stereo audio.


----------



## sospiro

..........................................


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> View attachment 84229
> 
> 
> ..........................................


Hilarious :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Yep. I think that's good advice. (I took this a couple of hours ago)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


If I see you are the last poster I always scroll very slow and always a nice surprise:tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

This made me laugh out loud when I saw it.


----------



## Jordan Workman

Classical memes are so easy to come up with I could make you a Liszt!


----------



## Pugg

Jordan Workman said:


> Classical memes are so easy to come up with I could make you a Liszt!
> View attachment 84349


Good one :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Just like this site sometimes


----------



## Ingélou

Too *true* to be funny really, though...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Hunting dog for sale.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Hunting dog for sale.


Even the animal world is losing the plot


----------



## Belowpar

Ingélou said:


> Too *true* to be funny really, though...


"You can always tell a Yorkshireman, but you can never tell them much". 
Thomas Harday?

"The one thing I've learned in life is never to ask someone if they're from Yorkshire.
Because if they are, they'll already have told you, and if they're not, they'll be insulted!"
Gyles Brandreth

Of course YorshireWOmen are exempt from such failings.  :devil:


----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## sospiro

No wonder German is not an easy language to learn.


----------



## Guest

"When your older brother is learning to drive."


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> "When your older brother is learning to drive."


I use to pull a face like that, being in the backbeat :lol:
Not so many bondage though, not really my thing


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I use to pull a face lice that being in the backbeat :lol:
> Not so many bondage though, not really my thing


I'm not so sure that it's his thing, either!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Damn it, he's everywhere.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Damn it, he's everywhere.


You better get used to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> You better get used to it.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> You better get used to it.


Surely "You butter get used to it", no? I know, I know; low-hanging fruit.


----------



## omega

TalkingHead said:


> Surely "You butter get used to it", no? I know, I know; low-hanging fruit.


My butler does not care for politics.


----------



## Pugg

omega said:


> My butler does not care for politics.


That's what butlers are paid for, do as your told


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes

*This Year's Spring Collection*


----------



## sospiro

They don't explain that in nursery school!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

These warning signs make me wonder what precipitated them. (Too many to post individually; hence the link.)



http://imgur.com/IZMUu


----------



## sospiro

Kontrapunctus said:


> These warning signs make me wonder what precipitated them. (Too many to post individually; hence the link.)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IZMUu


Thank you! I will enjoy looking through those.


----------



## sospiro

A little guide for those of us who can't read music


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

From State of Montana archives.


----------



## Vaneyes

"I'll be back."


----------



## Vaneyes

Woodstock


----------



## Xenakiboy

Found this while browsing for a Stockhausen score on Scorser: :lol:


----------



## Pugg




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dim7

..........................


----------



## Guest




----------



## SarahNorthman

I could not tell you why this makes me laugh like a hyena but it does. HAHAHAHAHAAHA!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


>


And I'm sure she's squealing with delight...or like a pig!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> And I'm sure she's squealing with delight...or like a pig!


Whole thing pretty disgusting. What it is from, I would not know. Probably a popular movie or television, neither of which I have been exposed to since 1989, and it appears that was a good decision.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## sospiro

The perils of not knowing your art


----------



## Belowpar

Edit for correction.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Dim7

^^
Should there be one more space there?


----------



## Pugg

They've changed it quickly.:lol:


----------



## Guest

I guess one is the limit.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Spielberg and Jaws, 1975.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

(For those of you not familiar with rock/metal, Blackmore was the guitarist for Deep Purple and Rainbow, but he quit playing rock and metal about 20 years ago and formed a renaissance "rock" band. He recently decided to form a new band and play some of his previous bands' greatest songs. For his legion of fans, this is an epic event!)


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Might as well have some fun with those extra hotel pillows as you leave to check out!


----------



## Dim7




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Deep thoughts:


----------



## SixFootScowl

So long as feet are in the picture, here are a couple more feet funnies:


----------



## Guest

I'm sure there's an interesting story here...


----------



## jurianbai

still....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Victor Redseal said:


>


That is absolutely and disgustingly repulsive, but so true. 
I haven't eaten any of the McD stuff in 25 years and don't miss it.


----------



## Vronsky

:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm sure there's an interesting story here...


That's what happens if one buy rubbish.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> That is absolutely and disgustingly repulsive, but so true.
> I haven't eaten any of the McD stuff in 25 years and don't miss it.


In another forum that permits foul language, I titled it "Eat McSh-t and die!" I too never touch the stuff. As far as I'm concerned, they serve crap. For a real eye-opener, see a movie called "Supersize Me."


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Victor Redseal said:


> In another forum that permits foul language, I titled it "Eat McSh-t and die!" I too never touch the stuff. As far as I'm concerned, they serve crap. For a real eye-opener, see a movie called "Supersize Me."


Never trust big food companies. They are in it for the dollar, not our well being.


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Without words.:devil:


----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vronsky said:


>


No.⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vronsky said:


>


Pretty hard to practice piano while listening to music unless he is listening to the same piano music that he is playing.


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


>


I am flabbergasted .


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Botox is blooming. :lol:


----------



## Sloe

Vronsky said:


>


It is actually an electric piano he uses the headphones to not disturb his neighbours.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Good work from Frank. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest

...............................................


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky

Summertime cocktail à la Russe...


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vronsky said:


> Summertime cocktail à la Russe...


Ayy I get it. :lol: Except I'll add a hint of cranberry juice in it and call it the Glazunov martini.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


>


Just like the real world. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

"Anything with a face, I don't eat."


----------



## aleazk

What about pork faces?


----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

I'm not predicting a harmonious sibling relationship!


----------



## Guest

You can but hope.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sospiro




----------



## Norse




----------



## sospiro

Verdi's _Il trovatore_ in emoticons


----------



## SixFootScowl

sospiro said:


>


Ah well, should give the front good protection from stones chipping the paint.


----------



## Marinera

^
a concrete evidence if I ever saw one.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> ^
> a concrete evidence if I ever saw one.


Most dry comment I've ever seen .


----------



## Rosie

sospiro said:


> Verdi's _Il trovatore_ in emoticons
> 
> View attachment 86356


I luv this!!!!!


----------



## Rosie

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Hahahaha dats like me with my bffs!


----------



## Guest

Damn European gangs!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Numerous more are available here:



http://imgur.com/aTkId


----------



## Ingélou

From 'Off the Leash' - these cartoons are lovely.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Morimur




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Vaneyes said:


>


Suddenly I am filled with an overwhelming urge to swap bodies with one of them and drop out of the presidential race.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Such a waste of good vinyl. Hopefully they were disks that had previously been mauled beyond redemption. But it is a very cool looking floor!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This looks incredible.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Punctuation: It matters.


----------



## senza sordino

Some graffiti found around town


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I swear on my live, that's what I always wanted in the music room .

They ended up on the wall .


----------



## sospiro

A slightly troublesome thing to see stockpiled in a graveyard


----------



## sospiro




----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


>


Modern Rome and Juliet. :lol:


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> Modern Romeo and Juliet. :lol:


What a dilemma. Stay where you are and you'll get shot; let go and break your leg when you land.


----------



## Vronsky

:lol:


----------



## Belowpar

sospiro said:


>


When my mother advised us never to go out without putting on a decent set of undies, I doubt this was what she was thinking of.
I doubt he's noticed yet. Oh the shame!


----------



## sospiro

Belowpar said:


> When my mother advised us never to go out without putting on a decent set of undies, I doubt this was what she was thinking of.
> I doubt he's noticed yet. Oh the shame!


Yep, same advice from my mother. " ... just in case you have an accident" 

Mums say the weirdest things. To encourage me to eat all my dinner she used to say there were all these starving children in China who would love to eat my dinner. How finishing my meal could possibly have helped a starving child in China (and why China?!) I didn't think about at the time, but the trick worked.


----------



## Guest

My mom taught me to always wear clean underwear just for basic hygiene purposes! If I were in a accident bad enough to send me to the emergency room, I'm not sure I'd be that concerned about my undies! (Which, depending on the cause, might not be in very good shape, anyway...)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Let's hope they managed to come together.

I'll get my goat.


----------



## Dr Johnson

sospiro said:


> Yep, same advice from my mother. " ... just in case you have an accident"
> 
> Mums say the weirdest things. To encourage me to eat all my dinner she used to say there were all these starving children in China who would love to eat my dinner. How finishing my meal could possibly have helped a starving child in China (and why China?!) I didn't think about at the time, but the trick worked.


In my mother's case it was always Africa where the starving children were going to benefit from me eating all my food.

"How will it make any difference?" I used to ask. I never got a convincing reply.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

sospiro said:


> A slightly troublesome thing to see stockpiled in a graveyard


It's just the proprietors preparing for the day Mr. Blair moves in...


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> My mom taught me to always wear clean underwear just for basic hygiene purposes! If I were in a accident bad enough to send me to the emergency room, I'm not sure I'd be that concerned about my undies! (Which, depending on the cause, might not be in very good shape, anyway...)


This , and always make sure your socks are alright, no holes in them. :lol:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I prefer them with skin...


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> I prefer them with skin...


Serial Killer Mart


----------



## Vronsky

Coca-Cola comes to France (1950)










...the reaction.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

om nom nom nom


----------



## Morimur

Vronsky said:


> Coca-Cola comes to France (1950)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the reaction.


I share that gentleman's sentiment.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur




----------



## ldiat

:lol: very funny picture


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> :lol: very funny picture


And so true :lol:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Probably in Walmart


----------



## Taggart




----------



## helenora

I think it's for wise saying thread :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to figure out what part the mayo plays--ointment?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm trying to figure out what part the mayo plays--ointment?


It's no Mayo, it's Miracle Whip .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> It's no Mayo, it's Miracle Whip .


----------



## Guest

Instructions for a baby swimming diaper.


----------



## Guest




----------



## helenora

here is my version . from him it'd sound so convincing that I wouldn't have doubted to go and practice .









it reminded me of this situation :

Orchestra players: " Why don't we have a day off?"
Karajan: " Don't you? You have 1 day off"
Or.p: "How come, we don't?"
Karajan: "it's today Saturday starting from 14:00 till tomorrow 14:00"

:lol:


----------



## Belowpar

A big word of thanks to everyone who has posted on this thread

Yesterday I sat with my mother as she has been confined to a hospital bed for the past few weeks. Despite the fact that she's responding very well to treatment, she was very low about the prospect of another week before she can go home. I flicked through this tread on the laptop and she started to laugh - soon out loud. Within 15 mins her mood had completely changed and she was thanking me for cheering her up. It wasn't me, it was you. Well done indeed.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

The UK Daily Telegraph had a spot the dog competition today - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...g-camouflage-canine-keeps-tripping-up-family/


----------



## Dim7




----------



## helenora

haha, should try it


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dr Johnson

Apologies if this has already been posted here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


>


That's not funny. That's just mean and sexist.


----------



## Guest

My wife and sister thought it was funny. 

Anyway...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


>


Self portrait Vronsky


----------



## Vaneyes

sospiro said:


> A slightly troublesome thing to see stockpiled in a graveyard


Routine in Transylvania.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vronsky

Céréales Fantastique...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

"When you realize why you hate someone."


----------



## satoru

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Michaelsoft was a used computer and parts shop, apparently in Japan (closed now). The left two Chinese characters mean ultra cheap. "Binbows" is a hybrid of Binbo + Windows and binbo means poor. So, in essence, it was a shop of Windows for poor. Funny.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This one is good, very good!!!


----------



## Guest

I assume the captions are fake, but still, it's funny!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dim7

Puberty works in mysterious ways. Girls lose their beards while the boys just start growing them.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dim7

Norse said:


>


Strangely that is correctly translated....


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Remember gentleman, never wear to tight Lycra.
Can coast you the first place.


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Remember gentleman, never wear to tight Lycra.
> Can coast you the first place.


The problem wasn't the Lycra, it was the Budgie.


----------



## helenora

yeah, these Olympic games work way too good for making jokes, so many cracks in organization, conditions sportsmen live, judges, etc....and after that they are going to say "these were the best Games of all time!" this would be perhaps the best and the shortest and the last joke about these games


----------



## sospiro




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Potiphera

Eye catching!


----------



## Pugg

Potiphera said:


> Eye catching!


More creepy you mean.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Thank you, neighbor!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

Potiphera said:


> Eye catching!


Well, hello, Dali!


----------



## Guest

Should be double bass decals.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dim7

Florestan said:


>


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Guest

Something from I-HOP. I have no idea what it is, but it is possibly the least appetizing thing I have seen...ever!


----------



## Taggart

Looks like Toad in the Hole










This is a link to a comment on I-HOP's version.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> Something from I-HOP. I have no idea what it is, but it is possibly the least appetizing thing I have seen...ever!


I cannot "like" such a post. I have cleaned up better things from my yard.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> I cannot "like" such a post. I have cleaned up better things from my yard.


"Liking" doesn't necessarily mean you concur or condone the image!


----------



## Marinera

^
It's like those pedigreed ugly dogs, only here it's one revoltingly ugly hotdog. Just lost my appetite a minute ago


----------



## sospiro

I was going to post this in 'Historically Important Photos' but it isn't that important but it is totally crazy.

It's a race of double deck buses from 1933. There are people standing in some of the open topped ones!


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> I was going to post this in 'Historically Important Photos' but it isn't that important but it is totally crazy.
> 
> It's a race of double deck buses from 1933. There are people standing in some of the open topped ones!


Olympic athletes coming home?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Taggart said:


> *Looks like Toad in the Hole*


Looks like T*rd in the Hole to me.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Looks like Toad in the Hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a link to a comment on I-HOP's version.


As gross as that is, it's far more appealing than what I posted!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## sospiro

One of the smallest streets in York


----------



## Gordontrek

Conductors can be memed too.


----------



## ldiat

Florestan said:


> I cannot "like" such a post. I have cleaned up better things from my yard.


looks like a 'pudding' or ' mousse' piped through a pastry bag with no tip...on french toast(mayb)


----------



## ldiat

Taggart said:


> Looks like Toad in the Hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a link to a comment on I-HOP's version.


have no clue what this is....mayb "pigs in the blanket" aka sausage wrapped in a pastry???


----------



## Taggart

ldiat said:


> have no clue what this is....mayb "pigs in the blanket" aka sausage wrapped in a pastry???


In the UK that would be sausages wrapped in bacon. You're right about the content although it's a batter mix rather than pastry. Ideally, it should end up like Yorkshire Pudding with sausages in.


----------



## lehnert

Mozart lad


----------



## Guest

If you want to feel better about yourself but worse about humanity, there are many more here:



http://imgur.com/SheLd


Note: Some are NSFW!


----------



## sospiro

Not something I'd want to dab behind my ears.  #LostInTranslation


----------



## senza sordino

A yearbook quote, for someone wise beyond his years.

View attachment 88477


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Some horrifying and also hilarious juxtapositions. Here's a sample:










Here are the others:



http://imgur.com/50VWH


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes

sospiro said:


> I was going to post this in 'Historically Important Photos' but it isn't that important but it is totally crazy.
> 
> It's a race of double deck buses from 1933. There are people standing in some of the open topped ones!


I like it!

School bus racing at Charlotte Motor Speedway. No kids inside, though.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## sospiro

This tooth straightening company should have given more thought to the placement of their ad.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## sospiro

Bad hare day


----------



## Vronsky

_Selective participation_... :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wanna drive my car, bring your own Peas


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


>


I have never met a Mexican in real life.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> I have never met a Mexican in real life.


I've met many as a visitor to several coastal communities, including San Carlos, Mazatlan, Ixtapa, Zihautanejo, Acapulco. Lovely people. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 88703
> 
> 
> Wanna drive my car, bring your own Peas


Surround sound system?


----------



## Vaneyes

I apologize in advance.


----------



## KenOC

Sloe said:


> I have never met a Mexican in real life.


Come to California! You can meet plenty here.


----------



## Vaneyes

An original title.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hares boxing.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Come to California! You can meet plenty here.


A natural progression, considering United Mexican States of 1824.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Surround sound system?


Has many possibilities..............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> A natural progression, considering United Mexican States of 1824.


Or watch a Cheech and Chong Movie


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Or watch a Cheech and Chong Movie


Is that you, Dave?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TalkingHead said:


> Is that you, Dave?


No, its HAL. Where is Dave and what is he doing?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> I've met many as a visitor to several coastal communities, including San Carlos, Mazatlan, Ixtapa, Zihautanejo, Acapulco. Lovely people. :tiphat:


There are many Mexicans in southwest Detroit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> There are many Mexicans in southwest Detroit.


Gracias. :tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Metro_Detroit


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Sign bombing.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

I'll pass on this cake.


----------



## Vaneyes

And this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yet another cake murder.


----------



## Vaneyes

The killings don't stop.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## sospiro




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This photo was taken at an eye surgery clinic.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I had to look twice.......


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I hope it's just the lighting, but those look rather dirty to me...


----------



## Vronsky

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Marinera

Vaneyes said:


>


He never said that.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> I had to look twice.......


Yeah me too, all that imagination finally put to use.


----------



## Belowpar

Kontrapunctus said:


>


That's very well drawn.

This reminds me of the cartoon The One Note man by H L Bateman
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=H...sAKHVhWAPUQsAQIJw&dpr=1#imgrc=mgwSiZ8N92Lh6M:
I only know of it because Hitchcock said that it influenced a key scene in his Movie The Man who Knew too Much.

Wiki "The Albert Hall sequence drew some inspiration from H. M. Bateman's comic "The One-Note Man", which followed the daily life of a musician who only plays one note in a symphony, similar to the cymbal player in the film."


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Statuetory rape?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Ingélou

On a friend's facebook page, to illustrate the curious instructions in a keyboard 2 part:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

This restaurant really knows kids!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The importance of product testing prior to public sale.


----------



## Guest




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

----------------------------------


----------



## Guest

More where that came from:


http://imgur.com/GuDQX


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky

:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

senza sordino said:


> A yearbook quote, for someone wise beyond his years.
> 
> View attachment 88477


Of course the hardest thing in to do in the morning is getting out of the bed once you've woken up.


----------



## James Mann

Vronsky said:


>


I can relate :lol:


----------



## Norse




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Norse said:


>


I am totally lost. I have no idea what this is. I should note that if it comes from television or a movie, i would not be aware as I have not partaken of either since 1989. But it looks like they are in a floodwater conveyance canal and he is holding maybe a gun but what is the big rectangle, a rear view mirror?


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> I am totally lost. I have no idea what this is. I should note that if it comes from television or a movie, i would not be aware as I have not partaken of either since 1989. But it looks like they are in a floodwater conveyance canal and he is holding maybe a gun but what is the big rectangle, a rear view mirror?[/QUOTE
> 
> Taking a selfie.


----------



## Dr Johnson

It is a wry comment on contemporary culture. The device that Arnie is holding is a "selfie stick" whereby those who like that kind of thing can take a picture of themselves with their mobile phones that is not too close.

It is adapted from the 2nd Terminator film. In the actual scene Arnie is firing a shotgun at the other (bad) terminator.


----------



## KenOC

I think that's Arnie taking a selfie in one of the box culvert "rivers" in Los Angeles. Probably during the filming of a Terminator flick. Sure looks like it anyway.

Oh, just saw the above post... :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dr Johnson said:


> It is a wry comment on contemporary culture. The device that Arnie is holding is a "selfie stick" whereby those who like that kind of thing can take a picture of themselves with their mobile phones that is not too close.
> 
> It is adapted from the 2nd Terminator film. In the actual scene Arnie is firing a shotgun at the other (bad) terminator.


Dude better have a super strong wrist with a pistol hold on a large gauge shotgun. That looks like a 12 gauge if not a 10 gauge, and those thing really have kick.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Florestan said:


> Dude better have a super strong wrist with a pistol hold on a large gauge shotgun. That looks like a 12 gauge if not a 10 gauge, and those thing really have kick.


1) he is Arnie, 2) he is a Terminator.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dr Johnson said:


> 1) he is Arnie, 2) he is a Terminator.


Yah, I know about Arnie, but he does not look as massive in that picture. I never saw Terminator.


----------



## Bulldog

Dr Johnson said:


> 1) he is Arnie, 2) he is a Terminator.


That was a great scene, as good as when I first saw it when the movie was originally released.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Flamme

Cracked me up:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Hilarious,those things people making.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

She's actually reaching for her granddaughter's hand.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Vronsky said:


>


.....you will immediately be abducted by aliens


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^ Better get on it then!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vronsky said:


>


Buahahaha dat nihilism


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Use caution when buying poorly translated t-shirts from foreign countries.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

When something is so hideous that there isn't a German word for it!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

^^ I want to "like" it, but I can't stop vomiting.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Funny and probably was a great concert too:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


>


But we will be having venison stew for dinner.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> But we will be having venison stew for dinner.


Ham & egg sammich here, with a viewing of, *Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> But we will be having venison stew for dinner.


Come on. Stop playing that game!


----------



## Guest

Sadder than funny...


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Ham & egg sammich here, with a viewing of, *Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*.


Sounds better than venison, deer poster Vaneyes.


----------



## helenora

Vaneyes said:


>


if you only knew how true it is 
even in far away places.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Vronsky said:


>


Typical milenials:lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Taggart

Please avoid political comments (and cartoons). Thank you.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC

Note to mods: Not a political post. Really!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

A note from a young woman's father.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dim7




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Nah, the guy's got a coat on and shoes. Our parents went barefoot in rags through the snow to get to school.


----------



## Vaneyes

CAT-PROOF


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> Nah, the guy's got a coat on and shoes. Our parents went barefoot in rags through the snow to get to school.


You forgot the "uphill both ways" part.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> CAT-PROOF


The tree I can handle , the Harry Potter poster however......


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Totenfeier

Vaneyes said:


>


I know why he has his hands (his tiny little hands) in his pockets.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dim7 said:


>


I love this one so much LOL! Back when I saw this cartoon when it was new I laughed my head off. Go Finland! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

_"We are now boarding priority travellers. Please be ready to present an air of entitlement."_​


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


>


I would've gone with this one.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


Shouldn't that be posted in the Pictures to Darken Your Day forum?


----------



## Guest

Use care when framing/cropping a photo...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bettina

Florestan said:


>


LOL! You know what PhD stands for? Piled Higher and Deeper! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> LOL! You know what PhD stands for? Piled Higher and Deeper! :lol:


I like that nail polish. More stimulating than the caffeine in the cup.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My favorite coffee cup was one that said,

I have a BS, MS and PhD, now all I need is a JOB, but I am not seeing that one on Google images. But here are a couple good ones:


----------



## KenOC

"MBA" is said to stand for "Mediocre but Arrogant." In a financial crisis years ago, it was "Mexico, Brazil and Argentina."


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

cool beans


----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat

i like this one:devil:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Would be a nice Christmas card.:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Would be a nice Christmas card.:lol:


Have an Awesome Christmas


----------



## Vaneyes

A personal favorite...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

And Good Cheer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wishing Goodwill, and Remembering Fluffy










Joy to the World


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I almost felt of my chair...........:lol:


----------



## Guest

The expression on that little boy's face is priceless!


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

hello again from rainy....


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Guest




----------



## Gordontrek

Troll the recent Yuletide carol!


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Ok, you got me. I am no longer a fan of "period instruments."


----------



## ldiat

check this one out


----------



## ldiat

can one get this one?


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Ok, you got me. I am no longer a fan of "period instruments."


Civil War surgical instruments on display at The Smithsonian Institution will open one's eyes, also.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Civil War surgical instruments on display at The Smithsonian Institution will open one's eyes, also.


I saw some of that stuff at the Henry Ford Greenfield Village Civil War Remembrance event.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Seen elsewhere in this forum...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


"For your consideration, President Donald Trump, a fabulously wealthy entrepreneur and real estate mogul, with an ego the size of the 68-story glittering tower he erected in Manhattan in honor of himself. A man with a bad orange combover that unsuccessfully attempts to overshadow a permanent pout. This is the face of unrestrained privilege. Born with a 24-karat gold spoon in an oversized mouth that can't stop spewing out an endless barrage of insults, self-glorifying praise and enough unintelligible non sequitur to fill the Vatican Library. Donald Trump wants it all and now he has it all--the Oval Office in Washington DC complete with an army of Secret Servicemen ready to tend to his every need and a bevy of small buttons for doing everything from ordering a 3 am six-course Twitter snack, which he does quite often, to starting a nuclear war on a whim, which he may do all-too-soon. President Trump has it all, no doubt. Or, at least, that's what he thinks for President Trump is about to find out what he lacks aside from class, manners, tact and an attention span of longer than 2.4 seconds. Today, President Donald J. Trump will find himself, as they say, in over his jumbo-sized, orange head. Today, President Donald J. Trump and the great country he leads, indeed the entire planet, will learn that his lack of planning and policy is a one-way, irredeemable ticket...to the Twilight zone."


----------



## Guest

^^^ Wow, that's both hilarious and terrifying! Very well done, sir.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

*"If you must make noise, make it quietly."

*


----------



## Bettina

Vaneyes said:


> *"If you must make noise, make it quietly."
> 
> *


Sounds like John Cage's philosophy...


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

View attachment 91268


Sorry for the small size


----------



## SixFootScowl

senza sordino said:


> View attachment 91268
> 
> 
> Sorry for the small size


At least, thankfully, they are not taking their clothes off this time.


----------



## ldiat

thought this was funny


----------



## ldiat

OMG i am in trouble....


----------



## ldiat

haaaa haaaa funny


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

.......................................


----------



## ldiat

got a million....er hundreds of them


----------



## Vronsky

Earliest struggles in the new year...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## senza sordino

Vaneyes said:


>


I had a cat for twelve years. She died four years ago. Every morning as I was getting ready to go to work she would sulk in the corner of the room eying me and pouting. When I was home she was a good cat and was happy. Only on a weekday morning would she sulk. This meme is funny but I know it's true.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


>


I am afraid there are a lot of people who would take care of that cat once and for all. I won't have a cat to begin with so don't have to deal with any of this.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> I am afraid there are a lot of people who would take care of that cat once and for all. I won't have a cat to begin with so don't have to deal with any of this.


It's a dear precious kitty, not a cat.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Pariah Carey needs to lose some pounds, then she can say what she wants.


----------



## ldiat

lol great stuff


----------



## ldiat

and this one lol


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> and this one lol
> 
> View attachment 91425


This one is Good, capital G.


----------



## ldiat

facebook OMG lol


----------



## ldiat

different lol!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

cute anyway


----------



## Granate

from

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/photoshopbattles/comments/5nppsi


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dim7 said:


>


Just judging by the quote, not even knowing what he looks like, that must be Schopenhauer LOL


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

German jokes are no laughing matter!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

1941


----------



## Bettina

Vaneyes said:


>


The same thing happened when Beethoven wrote his loud, aggressive pieces. Since he was deaf, he wasn't able to hear those bombastic thuds! All of the ear-splitting chords were heard by others.*

*Just kidding. I actually love Beethoven!


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

Press button for a recap of the inaugural speech.


----------



## ldiat

nice and cute for us cat lovers


----------



## Guest

Most people forget this part of the Passion, where Jesus is smote with a DUI.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## motoboy

Since it seems to be ok to post ridiculous political nonsense now:


----------



## Taggart

motoboy said:


> Since it seems to be ok to post ridiculous political nonsense now:


Nope. Last such. We accept that at times like this people need to vent their feelings. Time to move on.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

ha ha funny like the tune also


----------



## ldiat

OMG these 3 star chefs r nuts:devil:ut:


----------



## Art Rock

Cock-a-doodle-doo by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

This is what you get when your wife takes a shot of you and puts it through a Chinese software programme. The Year of the Rooster starts Saturday.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

This one seems reasonable


----------



## ldiat

yes for all the keyboard players


----------



## ldiat

and lets view what "time" it is


----------



## ldiat

well what type


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

you don't make friends with salad


----------



## Taggart




----------



## helenora

ldiat said:


> OMG these 3 star chefs r nuts:devil:ut:


under the skin.... revealed


----------



## starthrower

Dear Leader!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar

Victor Redseal said:


>


In the interest of historical accuracy it was actually Flavor Aid, a cheap Kool-Aid imitator.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

.............................................


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

.......................................


----------



## mmsbls

While some of these posts may seem rather mild, they still are political in nature and do violate our requirement to keep politics in the Groups area. Please refrain from further political posts.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the tip.

And now here is something that is less harmful than political jokes:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I gave up after a minute.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

The discussion on Political Cartoons has been moved to Area 51.


----------



## Ingélou

(Or in our case: 'Come & look at this on TC!'  )


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

mayb not funny but cute


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

another food photo


----------



## ldiat

gone fishing some day


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vronsky said:


>


Clever kid and/or lazy! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

chef food humor


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

..........................................


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> View attachment 92390
> ..........................................


This one is very good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

First Google team photo, 1999.


----------



## Vaneyes

Forerunner to Walmart, opened 1950 in Bentonville, Arkansas.


----------



## Vaneyes

Long Island, 1939.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pot bust, 1976.


----------



## Vaneyes

A beach beauty pageant, in which the women did not want to be judged by facial appearance. Undated photo.


----------



## Vaneyes

Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

yea i am there!


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Jos

Vaneyes said:


> A beach beauty pageant, in which the women did not want to be judged by facial appearance. Undated photo.


Commenting on this picture could get one in big trouble on this forum so I won't.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky

Selfie  via Instagram


----------



## Marinera

^
Running with the tough crowd... two Rottweilers at the back is a nice touch.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

ah those germans


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

lol funny little pic


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## TxllxT

*The Finnish First Dog*





































Lennu, the presidential doggo


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT

"Where are you, my prince?"

"I'm still sitting on my white horse!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

blablablablabla


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Do you see the one error in this conversation that proves this was fake (just artificially drawn)?


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Do you see the one error in this conversation that proves this was fake (just artificially drawn)?


The student misspelled her name?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

The Beast photo-ops with fans.


----------



## TxllxT

*Russian Coffee: very strong!*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*Zhdun*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest

Came for funny pictures to brighten my day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Sublunary said:


> Came for funny pictures to brighten my day.


This topic makes my day, every day!!


----------



## starthrower

Lucky motorbike!










BYW, that's Angie Dickinson.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

hohohohohohohohohoho


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Call me back on my microwave."*


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> *"Call me back on my microwave."*


Very timely, sir!


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Red Lobster, please."*


----------



## Guest

Not sure if this belongs in the "funny" or "creepy" forum--went with funny.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

HAPPY ST. PAT'S DAY


----------



## mtmailey

*funny cat*







This is good one though.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> HAPPY ST. PAT'S DAY


Who's the lady in the front row


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Who's the lady in the front row


Something the matter with her hat too. Sliding down over her forehead.

And why does the guy two to her left look like he is trying not to laugh?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Something the matter with her hat too. Sliding down over her forehead.
> 
> And why does the guy two to her left look like he is trying not to laugh?


Perhaps they are thinking we are not wearing the right close.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Who's the lady in the front row


Queen Kate to be.


----------



## Vaneyes

A Lamborghini for soccer moms.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> A Lamborghini for soccer moms.


----------



## KenOC

Why do they all have pool cues?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A Lamborghini for soccer moms.


Umm, I thought we were not allowed to post pornographic pictures or unduly disturbing ones.


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


> A Lamborghini for soccer moms.


Wait, how do I open the doors?


----------



## ldiat

ready for a meal


----------



## Granate

*Amazon Reviews*












> *Debauchery Upbraided*
> August 21st 2015, by Bernard Michael O'Hanlon (Amazon.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was flying back from Thailand with Bangkok Betty (the cultural liaison officer of the Australian Knappertsbusch Association) when I learnt of the Ashley Madison breach and the subsequent airing of its data-base. A phone-call to Delilah de Norgus (my personal secretary) confirmed the worst: members of the AKA featured prominently in the online list. I was shocked by this revelation. True, the AKA membership-base is rife with corruption and sleaze. Sad to say, key stakeholders have been charged with sexual harassment and worse (there's only so much I can do as President to stop the boob-grabbing). Much to my horror, there are unconfirmed reports that a DVD of Nude For Satan [HD] is in circulation. Under the circumstances, it was time to act and decisively at that.
> 
> The remediation was extreme: I ordered a copy of Jeggy's Cosi fan Tutte for every member of the Australian Knappertsbusch Association. In doing so, I magnanimously overlooked the B-grade (in a non-pejorative sense) cast with the thinnish voices and god-awful Don Alfonso: they serve their day well enough. Jeggy's trademarked "brisk efficiency" is also evident but it didn't bother me in the least. No, the reason for this bulk-purchase was the simple: it's devoid of eroticism. After all, Jeggy is hardly an update of Don Juan. Here, as demonstrated by "II cor vi dono" and "Fra gli amplessi" this is a sexless K 588 (for all I know, they could be singing a shopping-list set to music). No tidal surges are in play.
> 
> It remains to be seen if this expediency will curb the concupiscence of these animals. The Australian Knappertsbusch Association must return to its glory days when it was a bulwark of Western Civilization and not a byword for boozing and shagging. If this gesture fails, I will call upon the services of Sebastian the geriatric stalker and his barrels of Bonide 274 8 oz Stump-Out Stump & Vine Killer Concentrate (Discontinued by Manufacturer). Stay tuned!


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Bring it on, Hybrid Warfare."*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

...................................


----------



## senza sordino

fifteen characters


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

.............................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


>


I love it! As much as I have fond memories of wiping dust from LPs I do not have fond memories of tightening the hubs on cassettes.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

.........


----------



## Vaneyes

Another MLB Opening Day is upon us.

"Take me out to the ball game. Take me out with the crowd. Buy me some peanuts and Cracker Jack. I don't care if I never get back."

The new Dodger Burger is a 1/3 lb. special blend angus patty topped with a Dodger dog, caramelized onions, Budweiser barbeque sauce and beer battered jalapenos. It costs $13.50.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Looks like a stomach ache about to happen.:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

THE SUPREME LEADER of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) has paved the way for a North Korean victory on day two of their test match against Cuba in Pyongyang yesterday. The 32-year-old scored a quick-fire 807 not out in the last session of the day's play, putting the Koreans in the drivers seat at 2/1276 overnight.

http://www.betootaadvocate.com/uncategorized/kim-jong-un-saves-north-korean-innings-with-top-score-of-807/

Better sign him up for Somerset


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mtmailey

*Free?*

This is a nice sign but where do i get the free dryers at?This is display in philadelphia 19144


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sloe

Victor Redseal said:


>


I live in a country that have high cost protection for prescribed medications so that does not make sense to me.


----------



## senza sordino

fifteen characters


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

Or a separate line...


----------



## Guest

That's just plain mean.










So is this:










I'd be surprised, too.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


>


I lost the game.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


>


Did you mean to post this in the stupid jokes thread? It is very funny. I may have to send it to some folks.


----------



## Vaneyes

Rob Lowe, the new Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Rob Lowe, the new Colonel Sanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http:/[/QUOTE]
> 
> He looks as old as he is right now :D


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


>


My goodness......... someone lost something.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


>


World-class scavengers. If they continue to evolve, another TV picking show will be on our horizon.


----------



## Guest

Naughty warning:

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f7/2b/59/f72b59749c4058e6d8d8dd7ee26dcacf.jpg


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Bettina

^^I love the old-fashioned flip phone in that picture! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

I use one. Basic. No problem crossing the street bumping into the self-absorbed humans.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I use one. Basic. No problem crossing the street bumping into the self-absorbed humans.


Maybe I shouldn't call it an old-fashioned phone...I should call it a Historically Informed Phone (HIP)! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Maybe I shouldn't call it an old-fashioned phone...I should call it a Historically Informed Phone (HIP)! :lol:


Funny!!! 

It's okay. I've always been a non-conformist, not in tune with the "majority".

However there is an iPhone 6S Plus somewhere in the house, that I never use.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Hello, don't knock it unless you've tried it."

*


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *"Hello, don't knock it unless you've tried it."
> 
> *


A couple of those can come in....handy. You sure know how to sock it to me!


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *"Hello, don't knock it unless you've tried it."
> 
> *


I'm off to my local X-Rated cell-phone store. Be Bach soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I'm off to my local X-Rated cell-phone store. Be Bach soon.


*
"Don't get me started on those models."

*


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *
> "Don't get me started on those models."
> 
> *


Plastic surgery gone way, way wrong.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Plastic surgery gone way, way wrong.


*"Pardon me?"

*


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Belowpar

KenOC said:


>


There's s omething inherantly pleasing about chimps and humour. There was long running series of ad's in the UK that regularly get cited as the nations favourite.


----------



## ldiat

thats a joke.. piano player is playing in the bar with his pet monkey....fellow orders a beer and stands beside the player. while playing, the monkey goes over and pees in his beer....the fellow gets mad and says to the piano player"do you know your monkey peed in my beer"!!! piano players says "well hum a few bars and mayb i'll know it"....:lol:


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> Funny!!!
> 
> It's okay. I've always been a non-conformist, not in tune with the "majority".
> 
> However there is an iPhone 6S Plus somewhere in the house, that I never use.


Funny, I got rid of my cordless home telephone about a month or two ago and bought HIP, cord and everything. No more headache about batteries and it won't die on me in the middle of the call.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> Funny, I got rid of my cordless home telephone about a month or two ago and bought HIP, cord and everything. No more headache about batteries and it won't die on me in the middle of the call.


I actually prefer wired devices at home. My wireless computer mouse, keyboard, vacuum and shaver all need to be eventually recharged. Gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Spring is here -- watch out for motorcycles!


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Under that guy it looks more like a minibike.

By the way he wears his pants he must be a plumber by occupation. :lol:


----------



## Marinera

KenOC said:


> Spring is here -- watch out for motorcycles!


Gahh, hate under-tail exhausts


----------



## Jacred

KenOC said:


> Spring is here -- watch out for motorcycles!


That guy, from the back, looks like someone I know... minus one thing: ...the helmet...


----------



## Vaneyes

A first, LPGA tournament fills one spot in its field with a social media beauty contest. Backlash, maybe? 

*We've partnered with @MVPindex to award the final spot in our field! Vote now for @MissNicollet @BLAIRONEAL @mumita_b or @CarlyBooth92*
*- ShopRiteLPGAClassic (@ShopRiteLPGA) *May 1, 2017


----------



## Guest

This is more sad than funny...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is more sad than funny...


Pop music has devolved from poetry to horsepuckey!


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> Pop music has devolved from poetry to horsepuckey!


For further enjoyment, I posted the song in the "Worst Song" thread in the Community forum!


----------



## ldiat

well i think its funny:lol:


----------



## Totenfeier

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Worked for the Coen brothers.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Three is always a crowd. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Jacred

Vaneyes said:


>


So, in other words, the Christmas that actually goes well for Grumpy Cat...?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Totenfeier

KenOC said:


>


Switch out the word "son" for "daughter" and welcome to my damn life!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Ladies and gentlemen, the Snowy Owl, one of the most majestic and beautiful birds in the world.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

More unflattering photos of owls.


----------



## Vaneyes

The art of junk collecting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yikes! It is melting!



Abraham Lincoln said:


>


----------



## Guest

This is why you heed the warning sign and don't antagonize a chimpanzee!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Joe Kavalier

The year 2000 according to French artists in 1900.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recently auctioned for $110.5M. A new record for an American painter--Jean-Michel Basquiat (1960 - 1988, died of heroin overdose).

Apparently, the 10-minute bidding war caused gasps in the room. 

Japanese billionaire Yusaku Maezawa is the proud new owner.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

This year's venue for studying global economy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


4-hour pokemen.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


cool! next post right after the viagra pic:devil:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Why are her legs so abnormally red?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Thin and narrow owls.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Why are her legs so abnormally red?


How about the orange face?


----------



## Totenfeier

*AND WE HAVE A WINNER!
*
The officially best band name of all time...

*THIN AND NARROW OWLS!!!*


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> How about the orange face?


huh didnt notice the face or legs...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Round and poofy owls!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Round and poofy owls!


Have you ever thought of making your avatar be an owl? Or is it too hard to pick a favorite owl to represent you?


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

^ That is needed because in some parts of the world people squat to go instead of sit. Below is a typical facility for such use. People who have always squatted will often squat on top of a sit toilet if they happen to travel and encounter one.


----------



## KenOC

When I lived in SE Asia, these were known as "bombsights." They work well with the right clothing, but trying to use one while wearing trousers can be disastrous.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> ^ That is needed because in some parts of the world people squat to go instead of sit. Below is a typical facility for such use. People who have always squatted will often squat on top of a sit toilet if they happen to travel and encounter one.


In some part of rural Belgium and France people have just two footsteps to stand in, 
I stop there...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Owls are plants and they grow from the soil. Theory confirmed.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Marinera

^
 Ingenious :clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is definitely going to raise the hackles of the local fire marshall during annual inspections:



Vronsky said:


>


----------



## Art Rock

Ouch by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Vronsky said:


>


Caption: "Me opening up to people"


----------



## Jacred

Can you imagine the guy outside the door?

You: "Coming, one second... just gotta open the door here... let's see... nope, that's not the right turn... okay, I should go down here... DARN IT! Another dead end! ... Okay, just a bit more, I promise... ... ..."

Guy: ???


----------



## Totenfeier

Vronsky said:


>


This neatly sums up my attitude to society, considered generally.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Owls are plants and they grow from the soil. Theory confirmed.


Owl drink to that!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Show off, but I suspect he had a sore back after that:


----------



## Marinera

Florestan said:


> Show off, but I suspect he had a sore back after that:


I dare him to lift a 1000cc tourer


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

My nephew and his family checked into a nice hotel in Florida yesterday and found these. I suppose one could lead to the other...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

You need one of these.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## ldiat

ha ha funny:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Totenfeier

KenOC said:


> You need one of these.


You left out the "like I need a hole in the head" part.


----------



## Marinera

KenOC said:


>


It would be nice if there were really some entertaining weather forecasts out there, or had icons like here. So far the only amusing thing they say is that the temperature is +21, but feels like 22


----------



## ldiat

hahaha funny:lol:


----------



## ldiat

ok somewhat funny


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Ram a stick down the middle of that stack and call it a giant shish kabob! Actually, it looks like there is a stick in it.



Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## Belowpar

Florestan said:


> Ram a stick down the middle of that stack and call it a *Giant's* shish kabob! Actually, it looks like there is a stick in it.


I prefer this version. Nice thought.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

And back by popular demand.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

That isn't funny. Its sad. Sad that they went from such wonderfully simple vehicles to computerized living room couches on wheels.



Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> That isn't funny. Its sad. Sad that they went from such wonderfully simple vehicles to computerized living room couches on wheels.


Now calm down, Florestan. You may de-knot your Fruit-of-the-Looms.

"Funny" can have a few meanings. Quaint, odd, humorous, etc., etc. I don't think we need a thread for every specificity. Consolidation is often good enough, as it is in this case. You are now dismissed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Now calm down, Florestan. You may de-knot your Fruit-of-the-Looms.
> 
> "Funny" can have a few meanings. Quaint, odd, humorous, etc., etc. I don't think we need a thread for every specificity. Consolidation is often good enough, as it is in this case. You are now dismissed.


Thank you. As soon as I retire, I am going to go looking for a car like that, but more stripped down. My first truck was totally stripped down, no radio, no power steering, no power assist on the brakes, crank windows, manual locks, manual transmission, etc. Should have kept it but this Michigan rust eats vehicles at an unbelievable rate.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Head out on the highway....


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ For those who want the cool helmetless look eh? I used to ride and when I visited a state that did not have helmet laws, I did a 10-mile highway run with no helmet. It was not that appealing unless I had goggles. Otherwise, stuff tends to blow into your eyes.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Belowpar

Florestan said:


> ^ For those who want the cool helmetless look eh? I used to ride and when I visited a state that did not have helmet laws, I did a 10-mile highway run with no helmet. It was not that appealing unless I had goggles. Otherwise, stuff tends to blow into your eyes.


They used to say you can tell a happy biker by the bugs on his teeth.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


>


Funny feeling there are some forum members on this picture .:devil:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Funny feeling there are some forum members on this picture .:devil:


I resemble that remark!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Apparently spent so much for the shoes that she could not afford a decent pair of pants. Reminds me of the guys with ratty old beater cars and $1000-dollar wheels.



Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## mtmailey

I am SURE I DO NOT WANT TO EAT THIS TODAY


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

lol funny:devil:


----------



## ldiat

i like this one


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

only on twitter:lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

I'm very cool.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Granate

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is more sad than funny...


Not my favourite of her, I must say. Super Bass is cool.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## mtmailey

this is very funny today.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Not my favourite of her, I must say. Super Bass is cool.


Anyone who can tolerate more than a nanosecond of her needs to leave this site. 

Moving on...


----------



## Ingélou

Satire on human relationships?


----------



## Vronsky

Eastern Europe in one picture.


----------



## Jacred

Vronsky said:


> Eastern Europe in one picture.


Oooh, oooh--I know! We should put a drain at the top of Mount Everest!


----------



## ldiat

funny i like dr. pepper better


----------



## ldiat

yes i agree:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

^  When I was a kid we had Mad Magazine, Cracked Magazine, Sick Magazine. That cover looks more applicable to Sick Magazine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

*The Right to Bare Arms

*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Signature Sriracha *(anybody tried?)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Those should be in the creepy pictures thread.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> ^ Those should be in the creepy pictures thread.


I was debating where to put them! But, ya gotta laugh at some, too!


----------



## ldiat

just one question WHY DO THAT???!!! OMG can this forum view me doing this????


----------



## Totenfeier

Yes, but - which look _most _like a composer of classical music?


----------



## Guest

[/QUOTE]

Could I unsee this please?


----------



## Vaneyes

Good low-lifes, K...but belongs in "Creepy".


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

OMG this is a strange one


----------



## KenOC

DPRK News Service: "Midgets, cripples, and lunatics hardest hit under new US health law."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wait, this shows what a responsible fellow he is. After all, with his money he could be out there tearing up the streets and endangering the public in a classic muscle car, but he voluntarily choose to restrain his hot rodding passions to this.



KenOC said:


> DPRK News Service: "Midgets, cripples, and lunatics hardest hit under new US health law."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Tallisman

-------------


----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


what is a "jacket"? Merry mex -- chili con carne with Kidney beans???


----------



## Vaneyes

ldiat said:


> what is a "jacket"? Merry mex -- chili con carne with Kidney beans???


Jacket = skin of a baked potato

Merry Mex = Lee Trevino (Of Mexican heritage born in Texas, and 'Champion Golfer of the Year' aka The Open win on two occasions)

FYI other golfers...

Big Easy = Ernie Els ('Champion Golfer of the Year' on two occasions)

Full Monty = Colin Montgomerie

Victor Dupoisson = Victor Dubuisson

Smokey Miguel = Miguel Angel Jimenez (who enjoys cigars)


----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


> Jacket = skin of a baked potato
> 
> Merry Mex = Lee Trevino (Of Mexican heritage born in Texas, and 'Champion Golfer of the Year' aka The Open win on two occasions)
> 
> FYI other golfers...
> 
> Big Easy = Ernie Els ('Champion Golfer of the Year' on two occasions)
> 
> Full Monty = Colin Montgomerie
> 
> Victor Dupoisson = Victor Dubuisson
> 
> Smokey Miguel = Miguel Angel Jimenez (who enjoys cigars)


oohhh so they scoop out the potato pulp and put cheddar cheese over it ok in the states its call "fried potato skins. skins-isn't that a golf term??


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


That would hurt worse than being lousy at hoochie-coochie.


----------



## ldiat

lol i d0 this every day


----------



## Guest

Hotdogs at a carpenters' convention.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ ugh. Another one that would also go well in the creepy pictures thread.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> ^ ugh. Another one that would also go well in the creepy pictures thread.


I would have placed it there if I hadn't added the caption!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Hotdogs at a carpenters' convention.


The photographer have a sense of dark humour...:lol:


----------



## ST4

This thread :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


>


They might say which one.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> They might say which one.


Workman's choice? Sounds like a cable company must own the construction firm!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Hotdogs at a carpenters' convention.


Inventive, but kind of chewy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Inventive, but kind of chewy.


Simply revolting!


----------



## ldiat

yea. this sums it up


----------



## Granate

Veni, creator spiritus!

And a gate showed before them to the Hogwarts Station.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


>


Stanislaw Skrovachevsky?


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> Stanislaw Skrovachevsky?


It took me a while, Skrowaczewski. Don't forget pianist Anderszewski. This can be a toughie--Bacewicz. :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

*Mabel was questioning the laws of thermodynamics.

*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

did we have tails?


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC

The honorable pharmacist Martin Shkreli and somebody else.


----------



## geralmar

Perhaps wrong thread?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

Try again:


----------



## ldiat

5 mins before lol :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://teamrock.com/feature/2016-01-21/the-10-most-black-metal-cats-of-all-time
Just some "black metal kittens"


----------



## ldiat

people are funny:lol:


----------



## Crystal

Funny picture:






Vladimir Horowitz :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ldiat

music humor lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

on the corner LOL


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Totenfeier

Kontrapunctus said:


>


TL;DR for most idiots.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

this is why men invented GPSut:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

may b a new poll:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Granate

*Sevilla new tourism signs*










If anyone of you wants to visit the picturesque, and also hot Spanish city of Sevilla, from now on you will find these translated signs.



















_"Get in shape being a tourist"_


----------



## Granate




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

well it is funny


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


>


i just cannot eat at that place....there and sub way


----------



## ldiat

person stated it took him 10 mins to figure out


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## ldiat

funny cats :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Ingélou

It hurts me to post this, but...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> It hurts me to post this, but...


Lancashire there, yapping like a small dog that thinks it's a Rottweiler.


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> :lol:


That reminds me of a joke my dad told me many years ago: A man comes home late one night and tells his wife, "Honey, I was at this saloon called The Gold Door and the door was really gold! And inside was a golden bar! The bartender wore a golden vest! And the tables were gold and a golden-haired waitress in a golden dress served drinks in golden goblets! And most amazing of all. when I went to use the restroom, I went in a golden urinal!"

The wife said that was the most ridiculous story ever for coming home late but the husband swore it was true. For the next few nights, he kept coming home late and telling the wife about the The Gold Door Saloon with the golden bar and the bartender in the golden vest and the golden tables waited on by a golden-haired woman in a golden dress who served drinks in golden goblets and when he went into the restroom, he went in a golden urinal.

Finally, the wife is fed up and looks up the number and calls the establishment in question. A man answers, "Gold Door Saloon."

"Do you really have a gold door at the saloon?" asks the wife.

"Yes, maam, we do."

"Do you actually have a gold bar?"

"Yes, maam, we do."

"And does the bartender really wear a golden vest?"

"Yes, maam, I do."

"And do you really have golden tables served by a golden-haired waitress in a gold dress who serves drinks in golden goblets?"

"Yes, maam, we do."

"And my husband says when he uses the restroom he goes in a golden urinal, is that true?"

The wife hears the bartender yell, "Hey, Ed! I think I got a line on the guy whose been pi-ssing in your sax!"

My dad was a bit of a character.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

for all the players!


----------



## ldiat

because a big fight is coming up between a boxer and a MMA fighter


----------



## geralmar

W


----------



## Granate

Don't ever ask why. It's insane.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


So you were the one who borrowed it!


----------



## Totenfeier

geralmar said:


>


You have to be in public education in America, or you won't get it: in the era of No Child Left Behind and high stakes testing, AYP is what's grudgingly bestowed on you if your school cures cancer, creates world peace, ends world hunger and poverty, and solves global warming. There are high fives, back-slapping hugs, tears and confetti when the system admits that your school is "adequate." The conservative powers-that-be have been trying for years to siphon funding away from so-called "failing" public schools toward charter and religious schools.

Professional rant over. Back to the funny!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

cute funny get it


----------



## ldiat

here is a good one:lol:


----------



## Merl

Might have been used before but still a favourite......


----------



## Belowpar

hOPE THIS WORKS!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vronsky said:


>


I don't get it, but then having not watched television or movies in 28 years, perhaps I am missing some cultural literacy needed to understand it.


----------



## Vronsky

Florestan said:


> I don't get it, but then having not watched television or movies in 28 years, perhaps I am missing some cultural literacy needed to understand it.


It's a scene from the first part of the Matrix trilogy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vronsky said:


> It's a scene from the first part of the Matrix trilogy.


Clip is fascinating, draws you in. Red pill vs blue pill.


----------



## Granate

Belowpar said:


> View attachment 97178
> 
> 
> Hope this works!


So... in order to avoid troubling love and romance, one has to derail into music by the moonlight?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty accurate...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Granate

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


So then, do they like furries?


----------



## Granate

And then I hit several times the "Edit" button within the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Marinera




----------



## Tristan

From _The Simpsons_. Homer hears the phrase "raison d'etre" and thinks it's the name of a cereal:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Marinera said:


>


Oh man, I love Pearls Before Swine tongue twisters.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat

loafing around:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Actually, this is not funny at all!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


i iike this post


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Thanks ..... ..... .....


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HevyDevy here!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jos

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


:lol:
If there ever was a worthy cause....:lol:

Was kinda hoping for a link.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jos said:


> :lol:
> If there ever was a worthy cause....:lol:
> 
> Was kinda hoping for a link.


I'll leave that to you, I'm sure the mods would be impressed


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

Jos said:


> :lol:
> If there ever was a worthy cause....:lol:
> 
> Was kinda hoping for a link.


A search on "Rastafarian car wash" may yield some useful links and photos. But no, I am not recommending this. Not in a million years!


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> A search on "Rastafarian car wash" may yield some useful links and photos. But no, I am not recommending this. Not in a million years!


But topless car wash. Isn't that for convertible cars so they don't get wash water into the interior?


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

this is so true...:lol:


----------



## ldiat

this is funny also:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Above the till in a big supermarket, the last one in Spanish.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> Above the till in a big supermarket, the last one in Spanish.


MADRE DEL AMOR HERMOSO

I don't know the translation from Dutch to Spanish, but from English to Spanish it should be: 
"Por favor, una fi*l*a por ca*j*a".

Not to talk about the literal syntaxis translation from Dutch. The order doesn't work like that.


----------



## Granate

"Por favor por caga una filla"



























(Emil Filla)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Above the till in a big supermarket, the last one in Spanish.





Granate said:


> "Por favor por caga una filla"


Result for "Por favor por caga una filla" in Google Translate is not good.


----------



## Granate

Florestan said:


> Result for "Por favor por caga una filla" in Google Translate is not good.


That's some María Shut up level


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> "Por favor por caga una filla"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Emil Filla)


That's how the news brought it.


----------



## KenOC

New fashions. Are these the end times?


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> New fashions. Are these the end times?


There must be a long line of people waiting to smack him...or the designer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> New fashions. Are these the end times?


What were they thinking? RED boxer shorts with the blue stockings? Tsch! Barbarians.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I won't post this copyrighted image from the Guardian, so you'll have to use your imaginations (or the link) on this one:

https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/gallery/2015/jun/30/10-key-collections-from-paris-menswear-fashion-week-in-pictures#img-3

"Raf Simons showed his granddad gang chic collection on a tabletop catwalk. The models stomped the pathway at fierce speed in the near-dark, most *with a checked hood pulled over their head semi-obscuring their vision, two of the pack plummeting straight off the edge* - an image that underscored the mood of menace."


----------



## Guest




----------



## laurie

..........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## KenOC

DPRK news service: Tragedy strikes New York City, as 27 children standing between US celebrity eating contestant Michael Moore and a microphone are trampled.


----------



## Granate

*Using a meme:*

For $1000










_or_















(also seen in IST)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


RIP Heff: I always read Playboy for the articles. Word up!!!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I know the feeling, should I post or should I....


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Take two penicillin tablets every 6 hours for 14 days. Pay Big Tony on your way out (or you will need more than 14 days worth. Trust me.)


----------



## Guest




----------



## laurie

^^^ .....  !


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

like this post :lol::lol:


----------



## laurie

_(click to see it larger)_


----------



## laurie

.......................


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Luke skywalker has a new car


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jos

First thought was that the 39.77 was a convenient "one size fits all" rpm.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jos said:


> First thought was that the 39.77 was a convenient "one size fits all" rpm.


one size fits all, I'm sure Zappa would have approved of any fruit or vegetable record player


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jos said:


> First thought was that the 39.77 was a convenient "one size fits all" rpm.


Or the extended version of 4'33"?


----------



## Marinera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Luke skywalker has a new car


Looks like a slug. Sandworms inspired.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Marinera said:


> Looks like a slug. Sandworms inspired.


Wasn't that a different movie about sand dunes or something


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

very funny pic lol


----------



## Marinera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wasn't that a different movie about sand dunes or something


 Thought the same, but the genre is the same and in fantasy apparently, everything's possible. Especially with Mercedes in the picture.


----------



## Marinera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


You have to love when vintage cars get a futuristic steampunk makeover with metallic paint. Yesterday I saw one driving not sure about the make though the shape looks right, only it was silver.
Actually, it looked a bit longer overall. So perhaps not this model.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*'Donald Trumpkins' are making Halloween great again
*


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


OMG LOL LOL ROTFWL :lol::lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar

ldiat said:


> like this post :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Totenfeier

geralmar said:


>


I, for one, welcome our insect overlords.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Xray Scan reveals true image behind painting
*


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

Kontrapunctus said:


>


like WOW where did you view this pic at??? do you work in the food industry?? i saw this on facebook "chefs works"


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> like WOW where did you view this pic at??? do you work in the food industry?? i saw this on facebook "chefs works"


A friend posted it on FB.


----------



## ldiat

Kontrapunctus said:


> A friend posted it on FB.


thats where i viewed it also. group called chefs talk.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest

I guess no one cares about ugly kids.


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

here ya go..:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Nocture In Blue

,


----------



## geralmar

From 1957:


----------



## ldiat

good one for the classical music forum


----------



## geralmar




----------



## senza sordino

fifteen characters


----------



## Vronsky

Salvador Dali's bench at St Petersburg, FL.


----------



## Vronsky

Monty Python.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Nocture In Blue

, ,


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Art Rock

:lol:
...........................................................


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## ldiat

ldiat, ldiat..:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC

In hopes that it won't be found too offensive, since I thought it was hilarious. The Trump tweet is real, made from Vietnam. Reply from https://twitter.com/DPRK_News.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Granate




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat

yes yekrut 1 week


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Granate

^^

Our exhibition also had one of them!^

Those feet are usually for Halloween, but we also hung one for our exhibition in University last year.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm really trying to figure this out...


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 99326
> 
> I'm really trying to figure this out...


Do not try this at home.


----------



## KenOC

Oops.


----------



## ldiat

ain't this the truth:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Belowpar

ldiat said:


> ain't this the truth:lol:


In this case the answer to the famous question is "In 1917 Cary Grant was 13."

I thought there was something wrong with the style in the image before I expanded and saw who it was.

Send it back to whoever sent it to you.


----------



## Granate




----------



## ldiat

Belowpar said:


> In this case the answer to the famous question is "In 1917 Cary Grant was 13."
> 
> I thought there was something wrong with the style in the image before I expanded and saw who it was.
> 
> Send it back to whoever sent it to you.


google + but 2017!!


----------



## ldiat

but funny anyway...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

ok guilty as charged


----------



## Guest




----------



## Granate

ldiat said:


> yes yekrut 1 week


That's rubbish! Where is Turkfried's dinner jacket?


----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


> ain't this the truth:lol:


The difference? Cary Grant is dead whereas the other bloke will wish he was when he sees this photograph when he's about 80.


----------



## ldiat

name this tune...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest




----------



## laurie

Don't forget about punctuation! :lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Guy probably frequents www.brickcollecting.com/


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


>


The funniest I've seen in years.


----------



## Guest




----------



## laurie

:lol: ............


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

aahhh how cute


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> aahhh how cute


People should writhe that on their mirror, so the see it each and every day.


----------



## Granate




----------



## ldiat

cute and funny


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Granate

^^^
Hence, *Moana (2016).*


----------



## Tallisman

ldiat said:


> aahhh how cute


Doesn't sound like something Michel Foucault would say, but cute nonetheless :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

By all means take a picture rather than stopping your kid.


----------



## ldiat

all us music lovers of terms....:lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Granate

Batman gone Regietheatre.


----------



## ldiat

ok this is from the "daily mail" from face book. first post is the head lines next post (if allowed) is a pic.

An eye-popping Christmas craze! Women are taking the ugly holiday sweater trend to an extreme by decorating their exposed breasts to look like REINDEER

| DailyMail on Facebook

notice she does not show her face:lol:


----------



## ldiat

another one for us music lovers


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> ok this is from the "daily mail" from face book. first post is the head lines next post (if allowed) is a pic.
> 
> An eye-popping Christmas craze! Women are taking the ugly holiday sweater trend to an extreme by decorating their exposed breasts to look like REINDEER
> 
> | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> notice she does not show her face:lol:
> View attachment 99757


The other side of the chest lacks something - a fluffy tail perhaps.

It sort of defies the purpose of sweater - I don't see it becoming the Christmas fashion in Norway or Siberia. Down-under - maybe... but better skip the Christmas morning mass though.


----------



## ldiat

Marinera said:


> The other side of the chest lacks something - a fluffy tail perhaps.
> 
> It sort of defies the purpose of sweater - I don't see it becoming the Christmas fashion in Norway or Siberia. Down-under - maybe... but better skip the Christmas morning mass though.


yes skip the Mass!:lol:


----------



## ldiat

when the elves...:lol:


----------



## ldiat

frosty the snow man:guitar:


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC

Not far from the truth, that!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

we 3 kings :lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Krummhorn

Admin note: Before attaching copyrighted images to any thread on this site please secure the written permission of the owners/authors of such images. Several images have been deleted because they were clearly copyrighted and per the terms of service from which they were copied from:

_*12.1. All content in the web site is the property of memegenerator. It is forbidden to copy or publish any part of any page or content without the prior written consent of memegenerator.*_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Krummhorn said:


> Admin note: Before attaching copyrighted images to any thread on this site please secure the written permission of the owners/authors of such images. Several images have been deleted because they were clearly copyrighted and per the terms of service from which they were copied from:
> 
> _*12.1. All content in the web site is the property of memegenerator. It is forbidden to copy or publish any part of any page or content without the prior written consent of memegenerator.*_


So if it is a copyrighted image, it can still be posted as a linked image, right?


----------



## Taggart

Fritz Kobus said:


> So if it is a copyrighted image, it can still be posted as a linked image, right?


Technically, it all depends on the conditions of the host site. In general, if an image *is* copyright, it means the host site doesn't want it published elsewhere because they are selling them e.g. Alamy or Getty or some jokes sites or wish to reserve them for paying members - Maria Callas sites - or like meme generator to keep control of the images. Such sites may allow Google (or other search engines) to display the images to attract traffic to their site. This does *not* mean that you can then link to them.

So the simplest rule is, if there *is* a copyright notice or watermark or whatever, don't link and definitely *do not* attach. The best way when searching for an image on Google is to use the usage rights filter and select for non-commercial re-use or non-commercial re-use with modification. That way all the images you get will be OK to link to in terms of copyright.


----------



## ldiat

This is wrong on so many levels...<------


----------



## ldiat

well not all are like this


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Granate

"Marvellous Spanish adaptation of the _Power Rangers_"


----------



## Flamme

Kiwi-pig:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

ok kinda funny


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC

"Record number of guns bought by Americans for Christmas"


----------



## senza sordino

fifteen characters


----------



## Marinera

KenOC said:


> "Record number of guns bought by Americans for Christmas"


nothing screams Christmas spirit more..


----------



## senza sordino

fifteen characters


----------



## mtmailey

*Someone*

Someone can not spell good


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Taggart

mtmailey said:


> Someone can not spell good
> 
> View attachment 100209


Depends on how good the kids have been. :devil:


----------



## mtmailey

*Someone 2*

to be honest i rather eat with santa .


----------



## Potiphera

A bit if jealously from Mrs. Claus! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Dont buzz with a chainsaw...


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

find the differences 8 things


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Something doesn't look right.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Something doesn't look right.


The smile...........................


----------



## Granate

ldiat said:


> find the differences 8 things


I swear I thought the same a few days ago. Spiders are just small bugs with very long legs that enlarge the perception of their bodies. They just want to build a web! (until they bite my leg and I have to go to the doctor).


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The smile...........................


Thanks. The smack I'm snortin' deadened my senses.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Thanks. The smack I'm snortin' deadened my senses.


Change dealers.........................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Change dealers.........................


Sounds like some unlucky Las Vegas Blackjack.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Sounds like some unlucky Las Vegas Blackjack.


Or swapping from Ford to chev


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Or swapping from Ford to chev


Those are American brands. You get them too?

I thought everybody down there drove Subaru Out-Bachs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Those are American brands. You get them too.
> 
> I thought everybody down there drove Subaru Out-Bachs.


Another advertising phalicy - we used to drive either Fords or Holdens(GM), until both companies closed their plants here that had been producing cars here for 80 years or more

















which one is the Ford lol :lol:


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Another* advertising *phalicy *- we used to drive either Fords or Holdens(GM), until both companies closed their plants here that had been producing cars here for 80 years or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one is the Ford lol :lol:


Either one is a fine phallic symbol.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Either one is a fine phallic symbol.


another symbol one


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here's another one,








1973 Triumph X75 Hurricane


----------



## KenOC

Speaking of phallic symbols...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## geralmar




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

haha some truth to it:lol:


----------



## ldiat

i still want one of these


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart

Seen on a music school when they closed to avoid snow - and a scene like this:


----------



## Jos

Ah, the avalanche quartet on tour....

https://www.avalanchequartet.nl/AQeng/AQengcd.html


----------



## ldiat

well its funny any way:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

ldiat said:


> well its funny any way:lol:


No, that is the Bill Clinton Presidential Library.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Maybe nursery rhymes would be better for DT


----------



## ldiat

cute and funny:lol:


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## mtmailey

*Funny though.*







i think they want to see santa you know


----------



## geralmar




----------



## LezLee

https://www.thirsty.co/45-evil-packaging-designs-will-make-blood-boil/


----------



## Granate

LezLee said:


> https://www.thirsty.co/45-evil-packaging-designs-will-make-blood-boil/


The biscuits picture was hilarious.

Is this so common in English-speaking countries?


----------



## KenOC

Granate said:


> The biscuits picture was hilarious.
> 
> Is this so common in English-speaking countries?


You often see packages marked "New, more convenient size!" When you check, you find that it's 25% smaller than before but costs the same. At the stores where I shop, the shelf labels for most items now show the cost per ounce, so these scams are becoming harder to get away with.

But I've seen nothing to compare with some of the "creative merchandising" ideas on the page referenced. I particularly liked the two extra hot dogs!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## geralmar




----------



## LezLee

Granate said:


> The biscuits picture was hilarious.
> 
> Is this so common in English-speaking countries?


There's also the Great Toblerone Scandal:
In 2016, a larger gap was introduced between each section of the triangular prism, in two of the bars in the United Kingdom. This was done in order to cut the weight of the bars and reduce costs, while retaining the same package size. This change reduced the weight of what had been the 400g (now 360g) and 170g (now 150g) bars; other sizes of bar were unaffected. The change was not well received, with one MSP calling for 'government action' by the Scottish Parliament over the change.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> The biscuits picture was hilarious.
> 
> Is this so common in English-speaking countries?


Common enough to have its own word: shrinkflation.

I doubt the sneakiness is limited to English-speaking countries.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-40703866


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> https://www.thirsty.co/45-evil-packaging-designs-will-make-blood-boil/


Worst is the Turbo Radiator Coolant. Somebody is going to drink a can of that stuff.


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> Worst is the Turbo Radiator Coolant. Somebody is going to drink a can of that stuff.


Possibly tastes better than Coke :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Totenfeier

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^Maybe nursery rhymes would be better for DT


Yeah, he's never read an _actual_ adult book ("I don't need to read; I tell myself stories. Fantastic stories. The best!")


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


>


Cruel, very cruel. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> Cruel, very cruel. :lol:


How so? I like dogs.


----------



## Dr Johnson

As do we all.

Nonetheless, how dis-ingelou-nuous.


----------



## ldiat

Ingélou said:


> How so? I like dogs.


and this happens all the time with my "grand border collie" LUCY


----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

funny statement


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Granate

geralmar said:


>


Where do I call?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Granate said:


> Where do I call?


you mean "wear do you call you"


----------



## geralmar




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart

Please do not use images, linked or not, with copyright watermarks or notes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Art Rock

Taggart said:


> Please do not use images, linked or not, with copyright watermarks or notes.


I'm pretty sure that it makes no difference whether an image has a copyright watermark or not. Using any copyrighted image (independent of whether it's marked) without explicit permission is a copyright infringement.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Please do not use images, linked or not, with copyright watermarks or notes.


Well, then aren't all the images of CD/LP covers that we post technically copyrighted?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## mtmailey

*You*







You can not buy this in stores today.


----------



## geralmar

Funny; but also obviously Photoshopped-- and maybe a bit racist.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 101266
> You can not buy this in stores today.


Photoshop struck again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

> ...a wild night of audience participation soap OPERA. 'Sordid Lives' borrows from '80s daytime television, tabloid journalism and the works of the great composers to create a truly demented, all-musical choose-your-own-story opera adventure.
> 
> Two teams of opera singers and the OTO Technicolor Orchestra and Chorus battle it out at the audience's command. Shrieking diva fights, hot, passionate clinches, evil twins, amnesia and intrigue abound!












Source link.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

is this not true:lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

i did find it but it was a few mins.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ldiat said:


> i did find it but it was a few mins.


I clicked it larger and saw it in the file name in the lower right. I don't think it will deter her from getting dates though.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I'm going to take a wild guess and say these people are probably hiring:


----------



## ldiat

Fritz Kobus said:


> I clicked it larger and saw it in the file name in the lower right. I don't think it will deter her from getting dates though.


it was a hint! ok so i goofed..........


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC

ldiat said:


> i did find it but it was a few mins.


Almost instantly for me. But in fact if you click it to enlarge, it shows the filename of the JPG, which kind of gives it away. (Oh, I see this is old news. Sorry! )


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Almost instantly for me. But in fact if you click it to enlarge, it shows the filename of the JPG, which kind of gives it away. (Oh, I see this is old news. Sorry! )


hey i have to know what i'm posting.......


----------



## ldiat

yinz guys are picken on me................chzzzzz


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> yinz guys are picken on me................chzzzzz


----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


>


aaaawwww thanks


----------



## mtmailey

*A new drink*

it is not easy finding this in the stores you know.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock

*Typo of the year*










I'm starting to understand why he is seen as a god by many of his fans.


----------



## ldiat

a little bit funny:lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> a little bit funny:lol::lol:


I had to look twice but then ...............


----------



## Totenfeier

Kontrapunctus said:


>


A New Yorker magazine cartoon once had a huge, scowling guy in cap and lederhosen standing in a restroom by the door holding a folded towel over his arm. A nearby sign read, "Hans must wash all employees."


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## senza sordino

Taken by me at my local supermarket


----------



## Totenfeier

senza sordino said:


> Taken by me at my local supermarket


"What time's the next swan?" - Leo Slezak


----------



## SixFootScowl

senza sordino said:


> Taken by me at my local supermarket


You only photographed it? You should have bought it and put it up for auction on Ebay! Who knows, might get $10,000 for it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

Old gag but it still makes me smile.


----------



## Totenfeier

elgars ghost said:


> Old gag but it still makes me smile.


Bit from a Woody Allen movie (don't recall which; could have been _Sleeper_, but don't quote me on that):

Woody's character is being evaluated by a psychiatrist, who asks him if he thinks that sex is dirty.

He nods, vigorously, "Yes, yes it is. If you do it right."


----------



## ldiat

ha ha ha funny get it!:lol:


----------



## KenOC

This young lady just took gold in the Biathlon. Her fourth gold in the Winter Olympics. She's also an ex-KGB agent. I don't know if she's an NRA member, though.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

Kontrapunctus said:


>


or find the finger tip hahaha


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
Creative snowman making. :lol:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


>


I don't read music but my wife once tried to explain a little to me and I think the carving is what is called a stop in the music (funny then for a musician's gravestone). Emphasized if the half circle around the dot above the lines makes it a whole stop (am guessing now). Not sure what the three f's (if that is what they are) at the bottom mean though. Interesting how the light is playing on the left side of the marker.


----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't read music but my wife once tried to explain a little to me and I think the carving is what is called a stop in the music (funny then for a musician's gravestone). Emphasized if the half circle around the dot above the lines makes it a whole stop (am guessing now). Not sure what the three f's (if that is what they are) at the bottom mean though. Interesting how the light is playing on the left side of the marker.


The square on the stave is a rest. The symbol above the stave means _hold this_ (for an indeterminate time). fff means _forte fortissimo_, or very very loud.


----------



## Taggart

Taggart said:


>


This is the grave of the Russian composer Alfred Schnittke in Novodevichye Cemetery in Moscow. I saw it on FaceBook from http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/alfred-schnittke-gravestone/

Eternal Rest writ large - witty rather than funny, perhaps.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## KenOC

DPRK News reports: Marshal Kim Jong-Un said to be choosing appropriate ring for US president Donald Trump to kiss.


----------



## ldiat

from the "what the heck"!


----------



## ldiat

and this also


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> from the "what the heck"!


and the earth is flat too


----------



## Capeditiea

Flat is justice!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## ldiat

ok bad but funny


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> ok bad but funny


But did it purr?


----------



## KenOC

The Stormy Daniels affair looks like it's becoming bigger news. But is this really bad for Trump?


----------



## Granate

Taggart said:


>


It happens in Spanish too!

*No* tengo *ninguna* idea (double negative -> negative)

Yeah, right -> Susu/Sisi (sɜːsɜː) (double positive -> ironic positive)


----------



## Granate




----------



## Capeditiea

Granate said:


>


it's like reading Finn's Wake again.


----------



## ldiat

get it swing get it ok i'm sorry


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## elgar's ghost

Capeditiea said:


> it's like reading Finn's Wake again.


Not too difficult to see why the Dutch and English languages are related, though.


----------



## Granate

Vronsky said:


>


*One day for the Exhibition deadline*

Aaaaarg!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Sure you didn't mean to post this in the scary pictures thread?


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Sure you didn't mean to post this in the scary pictures thread?


Humour... Horror...

 they are the same to me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

i would not do this .....


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC

"We are born into this time and must bravely follow the path to the destined end. There is no other way. Our duty is to hold on to the lost position, without hope, without rescue." --Oswald Spengler, author of _Decline of the West
_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^On what sort of occasion do you wear the above. The first one I think in time travel back to the 1850's you might blend it, the 2nd 1600's and the last 1500's...........................


----------



## ldiat

well i LOL :lol::lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


>


Then what would a chicken hatchback be?


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

Fritz Kobus said:


> Then what would a chicken hatchback be?


with a door on the flloor (to clean):lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

ldiat said:


> with a door on the flloor (to clean):lol:


I was picturing a chick getting back into its egg.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

this is cute


----------



## Krummhorn

An oldie, but good one appropriate for the season:


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Taggart




----------



## senza sordino

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

ok funny little pic:lol::lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Granate

Recently some members in Wagner threads:


----------



## KenOC

This rare Australian turtle, noted elsewhere by Eddie, has a passing resemblance to violinist Nigel Kennedy.










Unlike Nigel, though, it can breathe through its genitals.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky

Funny and educational at the same time.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Flamme

In a world of food...








:devil::lol:


----------



## ldiat

well ok its cute


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

i am at level 2:lol:


----------



## ldiat

well here is a good one:lol:


----------



## Vronsky

An average Wednesday in my hometown... The usual stuff...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Capeditiea

KenOC said:


>


the struggle is real.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

i like this one:lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> i like this one:lol:


what i am most concerned about... is how did Bach turn his head Bach-wards like that :O


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> what i am most concerned about... is how did Bach turn his head Bach-wards like that :O


he was double jointed?ut:


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> he was double jointed?ut:


or possessed. :O


----------



## geralmar

Autocorrect failure:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Belowpar

ldiat said:


> i like this one:lol:


Who knew, two faced?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Guess they felt it too far to walk across the street to the apartment building. Must be a seniors' facility eh?



Vronsky said:


>


----------



## Vronsky

Fritz Kobus said:


> Guess they felt it too far to walk across the street to the apartment building. Must be a seniors' facility eh?


I think they park on the opposite side of the marked spots because the shadow is deeper.


----------



## Taggart

Fritz Kobus said:


> Guess they felt it too far to walk across the street to the apartment building. Must be a seniors' facility eh?


I presume they parked there so the bays could be repainted.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Granate

[Image Description: Tags reading "oh boy, let me just start with a formal written apology to the new york ballet, and to the ghost of Tchaikovsky, and the entire history of ballet, THAT BEING SAID, black swan au, ballet au"]
*The AO3 Tag of the Day is: Tchaikovsky is proud of you*

Fanfiction tags


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

funny pic how true:lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> funny pic how true:lol:


i remember those days... but Estampies are where it is at.


----------



## laurie

.............. :lol:


----------



## laurie

........................


----------



## ldiat

i have viewed these cat videos:lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> i have viewed these cat videos:lol:


i wonder if Nora had anything to do with this. :O


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

another one funny:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

another MUSICAL HUMOR:lol::lol:


----------



## Vronsky

Doctoral dissertation: I have been showing incapacity of being capable.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ This is what all the Apes are wearing in the States this summer


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

funny and strange:lol::lol:


----------



## ldiat

funny and true:lol::lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## senza sordino

I don't live in New York, but I've been assured this is real.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

very funny:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC

Two Kims -- Jung-Un and Kardashian. Scary.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Capeditiea

KenOC said:


> Two Kims -- Jung-Un and Kardashian. Scary.


...i am not sure if i am gonna have nightmares or if i am am just scared right now...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

I looked up this picture and found that it really happened at a Lockheed Martin factory in Sunnyvale CA. A team was testing the NOAA satellite. Another team removed the bolts holding it to the dolly for separate testing and didn't let the first team know. Lockheed Martin paid for the damage, which was considerable, out of its own pocket.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Get a load of the mullet on this bloody bogan ba$tard…

His mouth is closed because he (like all bogans) has what we call "summer teeth" i.e. summer here and summer there...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> View attachment 104619
> 
> 
> Get a load of the mullet on this bloody bogan ba$tard…
> 
> His mouth is closed because he (like all bogans) has what we call "summer teeth" i.e. summer here and summer there...


The Bogan Liberation Army is looking for you, mate.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

KenOC said:


> The Bogan Liberation Army is looking for you, mate.


And this is what the Bogan Liberation Army (bloody bogan ba$tards!) will encounter when they find who they're looking for, mate.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

i would never do this:lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Granate

Vronsky said:


>


That's so impressive that I'm sad


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vronsky said:


>


Yeah! Eat margarine to save the butterflies! :lol:


----------



## mtmailey

*the dead voting*







This is comic about dead people voting


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> i would never do this:lol:


But who is on X


----------



## Metairie Road

KenOC said:


> I looked up this picture and found that it really happened at a Lockheed Martin factory in Sunnyvale CA. A team was testing the NOAA satellite. Another team removed the bolts holding it to the dolly for separate testing and didn't let the first team know. Lockheed Martin paid for the damage, which was considerable, out of its own pocket.


No LOTO?* The bolt removers should have been fired for basic safety violations. Someone could've been killed.

*LOTO - LOCK OUT, TAG OUT. Essentially, 'I'm working on this, keep yer hands *off!*'


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Metairie Road said:


> No LOTO?* The bolt removers should have been fired for basic safety violations. Someone could've been killed.
> 
> *LOTO - LOCK OUT, TAG OUT. Essentially, 'I'm working on this, keep yer hands *off!*'


Damn that Liquid Nails


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

i like this one:lol::lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

very cute and funny:lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

well i would coat the outsides of the toast with chopped parsley:lol:


----------



## Granate




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC

……………………….


----------



## Norman Gunston

.


----------



## ldiat

OMG funny pic:lol::lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl

This is so true of Michigan roads:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

haha, pretty cool:lol:


----------



## senza sordino

The Queen takes a knee in protest during the American National Anthem


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Granate

Vronsky said:


>


That is poorly photoshopped. How can a shadow be so uniform in the moving water of the shore? Good joke anyway.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

GINGER BREAD HOUSE (i'm sorry)


----------



## KenOC




----------



## LezLee

That’s what the first one was used for anyway


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

ok i think it funny:lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

OMG thanks Judith :lol:


----------



## ldiat

ok a kitchen joke:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

As long as we're being political...


----------



## mtmailey

This suppose to be hillary for president


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Granate

On Twitterland, the UK finally has their own Pilar Rubio meme.



















*meme use explanation: reality tv show fans, including music contests, use this meme to show anger for a controversial event or the lack of it, joking that they are going to sue the organization for their "unfairness".

*meme origin: Pilar Rubio shares a photo of herself in front of the police office showing the complaint she's going to file after they have shared fake nude photos of her on twitter.

*new meme: Freda Jackson, 81, becomes Spain's new laughing stock after the news reveal she has filed a complaint against Hotel Poseidón in Benidorm for the service, including entertainment activities just in Spanish and that "there were too many Spanish tourists". (I have a feeling for her because I've met several people like her and they would be angry too, but the British clickbait media has just backlashed her instead of helping).


----------



## RogerExcellent

.


----------



## mtmailey

This is for the cellphone people today.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ldiat

well a funny one:lol::lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl

Ever get annoyed because someone took two spaces because they are afraid someone will bump their car opening their doors? Here is one annoyed person who apparently could not otherwise find a parking spot:


----------



## ldiat

another funny pic:lol::lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


>


If the letters are rearranged as 
PIENS
we read that male organ

If the letters are rearranged as
SINPE
we read that part of the skeleton

I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


----------



## ldiat

isn't this funny and the truth:lol::lol:


----------



## ldiat

close to the truth:lol::lol:


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> isn't this funny and the truth:lol::lol:


 LOL, My friends do this all the time...and they like to share it...


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

Not funny ha-ha. Maybe not funny at all. Scaling Mt. Huashan in China. Take your grippy shoes and -- oh yes -- don't look down.


----------



## LezLee

On a recent hospital visit, I'd missed lunch and a nurse brought me a sandwich. They'd run out of egg or tuna, this was all that was left. Can anyone identify the filling from this photo? The taste offered no further clues to its origins and was as revolting as its appearance. It looks to me like it could be its second time around. The nurse identified it by a process of elimination from a list.
I'll leave it with you for a while.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> View attachment 107652
> 
> 
> On a recent hospital visit, I'd missed lunch and a nurse brought me a sandwich. They'd run out of egg or tuna, this was all that was left. Can anyone identify the filling from this photo? The taste offered no further clues to its origins and was as revolting as its appearance. It looks to me like it could be its second time around. The nurse identified it by a process of elimination from a list.
> I'll leave it with you for a while.


Left over dog food?


----------



## Taggart

LezLee said:


> View attachment 107652
> 
> 
> On a recent hospital visit, I'd missed lunch and a nurse brought me a sandwich. They'd run out of egg or tuna, this was all that was left. Can anyone identify the filling from this photo? The taste offered no further clues to its origins and was as revolting as its appearance. It looks to me like it could be its second time around. The nurse identified it by a process of elimination from a list.
> I'll leave it with you for a while.


Looks like some form of 3 bean salad or even the dreaded pease pudding (in the pot, 9 days old!).


----------



## LezLee

Nope, the bean shapes are very misleading. Pease pudding might have been more acceptable!


----------



## KenOC

Was any of it moving?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Crocodiles have trouble playing in orchestras...


----------



## LezLee

KenOC said:


> Was any of it moving?


No, but might have been recently


----------



## Luchesi

LezLee said:


> View attachment 107652
> 
> 
> On a recent hospital visit, I'd missed lunch and a nurse brought me a sandwich. They'd run out of egg or tuna, this was all that was left. Can anyone identify the filling from this photo? The taste offered no further clues to its origins and was as revolting as its appearance. It looks to me like it could be its second time around. The nurse identified it by a process of elimination from a list.
> I'll leave it with you for a while.


Over here we pay a lot for health care, if we want to live and be healthy.

Of course the government won't let people just die in the streets -- so I don't know what would happen if I drove up in my sports car and said I couldn't pay?


----------



## Luchesi

"Doctor, I have an ear ache."

2000 B.C. - "Here, eat this root."

1000 B.C. - "That root is heathen, say this prayer."

1850 A.D. - "That prayer is superstition, drink this potion."

1940 A.D. - "That potion is snake oil, swallow this pill."

1985 A.D. - "That pill is ineffective, take this antibiotic."

2000 A.D. - "That antibiotic is artificial. Here, eat this root!"


----------



## KenOC

Luchesi said:


> Of course the government won't let people just die in the streets -- so I don't know what would happen if I drove up in my sports car and said I couldn't pay?


The hospital would say, "No problem, we're required by law to treat you. But first, you must eat this LezLee sandwich!"


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> View attachment 107652
> 
> 
> On a recent hospital visit, I'd missed lunch and a nurse brought me a sandwich. They'd run out of egg or tuna, this was all that was left. Can anyone identify the filling from this photo? The taste offered no further clues to its origins and was as revolting as its appearance. It looks to me like it could be its second time around. The nurse identified it by a process of elimination from a list.
> I'll leave it with you for a while.


Pared down celery in soya meat sauce?


----------



## LezLee

Nope, but that sounds quite palatable.
There are 2 main ingredients making a common British sandwich filling, one a universal dairy product, the other I think means something different in America.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 107664
> 
> Crocodiles have trouble playing in orchestras...


Like to see how they try to handle a harp.


----------



## KenOC

Fritz Kobus said:


> Like to see how they try to handle a harp.


Some people use harps as crocodile slicers, for sandwiches.


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> Some people use harps as crocodile slicers, for sandwiches.


Like Louisiana alligators, they taste like chicken.

wiki says
Crocodiles possess some advanced cognitive abilities

From the Late Cretaceous period (Campanian stage) and are the closest living relatives of birds, as the two groups are the only known survivors of the Archosauria.

Here's a funny picture. This is how long crocodilians have been swimming around on earth. The last dot is us humans.

……….……….……….……….……….……….……….…
……….……….……….……….……….……….
……….……….………….


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wiki does not always know what it is talking about. If the last dot is us humans, then how would we know about 200+ dots before. A whole lot of speculation and extrapolation going on there.


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> View attachment 107652
> 
> 
> On a recent hospital visit, I'd missed lunch and a nurse brought me a sandwich. They'd run out of egg or tuna, this was all that was left. Can anyone identify the filling from this photo? The taste offered no further clues to its origins and was as revolting as its appearance. It looks to me like it could be its second time around. The nurse identified it by a process of elimination from a list.
> I'll leave it with you for a while.


i have solved it! it is various nuts and raisins mixed with some good old fashioned peanut butter on whole wheat bread


----------



## ldiat

Like Louisiana alligators, they taste like chicken.

some taste like people


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Luchesi

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wiki does not always know what it is talking about. If the last dot is us humans, then how would we know about 200+ dots before. A whole lot of speculation and extrapolation going on there.


Actually there should be at least twice as many dots because each.should be 250,000 years long (or less) instead of 500,000. Were we human 250,000 years ago?

Everyone with the education can extrapolate and speculate from the mountains of evidence and piece it all together. If what you come up with is better than that of the prior experts then THAT will be the new view of it. Just like in any of the other sciences.

In my field we have debates all the time about the changing climate. I'm not a climatologist and I'm not on that expert level so all I can do is submit my technical reports. But I can follow it, just like you can follow the latest revelations in paleontology. Or you can think you're smarter than the people who devote their whole lives to it and just ignore it all.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## LezLee

Time for the grand reveal :

It's cheese and pickle! How they reformatted the cheese is a great mystery of our time


----------



## Marinera

^
... anything can be pickled. 


Just saying.


----------



## LezLee

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Branston-O...1536678153&sr=1-3-spons&keywords=Pickle&psc=1

This is a generic pickle we use in sandwiches


----------



## Taggart

LezLee said:


> View attachment 107717
> 
> 
> Time for the grand reveal :
> 
> It's cheese and pickle! How they reformatted the cheese is a great mystery of our time


Ah - looks like loosely grated cheese


----------



## ldiat

still think it was peanut butter and nuts


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


There is the difference. A dog wouldn't think about it. A dog would simply thwack it off the table with its tail and be done with it and go on to something else.


----------



## Belowpar

Fritz Kobus said:


> There is the difference. A dog wouldn't think about it. A dog would simply thwack it off the table with its tail and be done with it and go on to something else.


Not sure if I agree (warning Dog Lovers POV)

If a dog broke one or more of the glasses, I'm happy to accept it was an accident. I thnk this cartoon gets right to the heart of Cat behaviour, there's something very selfish and calculated about thier actions...


----------



## LezLee

Cats can be pretty dim, here's a Whiskas ad:


----------



## geralmar

Belowpar said:


> Not sure if I agree (warning Dog Lovers POV)
> 
> If a dog broke one or more of the glasses, I'm happy to accept it was an accident. I thnk this cartoon gets right to the heart of Cat behaviour, there's something very selfish and calculated about thier actions...


----------



## LezLee

Has anyone else noticed that most, if not all, cats are left-pawed?


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Has anyone else noticed that most, if not all, cats are left-pawed?


It's a leftist conspiracy! Someone genetically modified all cats to be leftist. The experiment worked. Now they plan to launch it on the human population.


----------



## KenOC

Belowpar said:


> Not sure if I agree (warning Dog Lovers POV)
> 
> If a dog broke one or more of the glasses, I'm happy to accept it was an accident. I thnk this cartoon gets right to the heart of Cat behaviour, there's something very selfish and calculated about thier actions...


Somebody here posted a cartoon a while back. A dog and a cat are on a couch, looking out a window. Their owner has kicked over the ladder and is dangling by his fingertips from a high branch.

Dog: "Oh no, master's in trouble!"

Cat: "Oh no, I don't know how to use the can opener!"

That about says it.


----------



## LezLee




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Cat directing the orchestra! Who said cats are dim? :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Pat Fairlea

LezLee said:


> Has anyone else noticed that most, if not all, cats are left-pawed?


Yes, I had noticed that. I assume this is why some people think cats are sinister.


----------



## geralmar

According to a scientific study(!), male cats favored the left paw; female cats the right.

https://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2018/01/18/578827222/cat-lovers-is-your-cat-right-or-left-pawed


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Guest




----------



## Granate

I hate you. Why did I have to ever see this in my life? :lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

You need a hobby!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Let this be a warning!!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dorsetmike

Watch out for this driver!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Art Rock

Well, I found it funny.


----------



## Dorsetmike

A most convenient idea?


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another whacky vehicle, any suggestions for a caption?


----------



## Totenfeier

Dorsetmike said:


> Another whacky vehicle, any suggestions for a caption?
> 
> View attachment 108801


"Heels on Wheels", of course.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> Another whacky vehicle, any suggestions for a caption?
> 
> View attachment 108801


I am sure it has great aerodynamics.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

A motorized slipper? How about this...


----------



## mtmailey

This is very good


----------



## mtmailey

this is for those who work.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Semper in excreta.


----------



## Totenfeier

Dorsetmike said:


> Semper in excreta.
> 
> View attachment 108872


He just needs to Andy Dufresne his way through there and he's good.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Think this probably applies to other hobbies


----------



## Dorsetmike

Give us a lift! - is ther a collective name for cranes? 
(view from our Residents lounge)


----------



## Albert Berry

My brother visited when I was working in Chicago, and the scene from my 15th floor apartment was similar. He said that the crane was Chicago's official bird.


----------



## Art Rock

Dorsetmike said:


> is there a collective name for cranes?


Appropriately... a siege of cranes.


----------



## KenOC

Dorsetmike said:


> Give us a lift! - is ther a collective name for cranes?
> (view from our Residents lounge)


Well, if there's a murder of crows, there might be:

A lift of cranes?
A hoist of cranes?


----------



## Dorsetmike

I might jib at that.


----------



## Dim7

.................


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> Give us a lift! - is ther a collective name for cranes?
> (view from our Residents lounge)


Well for the crane as a bird they have this:


> A group of cranes has many collective nouns, including a "construction", "dance", "sedge", "siege", and "swoop" of cranes.


----------



## ldiat

well i like this one :lol::lol:


----------



## KenOC

Some comfort for us oldsters.


----------



## LezLee

This is one of my favourite Larson cartoons:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Not a nice thing to do apparently


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## geralmar




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Kopachris

You may have seen a list similar to this circulating around that's also funny. Anyone wanna come up with their own?


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

Today's offeringa


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar

The White House


----------



## Dorsetmike

Had this arrive in an Email


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Rogerx

All dogs go to heaven.


----------



## LezLee

Kopachris said:


> You may have seen a list similar to this circulating around that's also funny. Anyone wanna come up with their own?


Barber - A cut above the rest
Glass - can see right through him
Purcell - washes whiter
Reich - always comes 3rd


----------



## Granate

^^

We should make a thread about this in the CM, but I'm so clueless about music theory and composers that I'm not even able to make a joke of this kind for French Opera!


----------



## Ingélou

There was a thread like that a few years ago, and it was very amusing - if anyone can find it?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

Bats in the belfry?


----------



## mtmailey

SAW this online typo error


----------



## SixFootScowl

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 109293
> SAW this online typo error


Unless they thought the stick of the "P" served as a small "L" but even so, it doesn't work.

Swimming pool software? Who has a computer controlled pool? Or is it just to calculate quantities of pool chemicals to add?


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> Unless they thought the stick of the "P" served as a small "L" but even so, it doesn't work.
> 
> Swimming pool software? Who has a computer controlled pool? Or is it just to calculate quantities of pool chemicals to add?


I think it's a remote control for operating a pool cover without going outside.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> I think it's a remote control for operating a pool cover without going outside.


Ah, in case of sudden heavy rainstorm or something. Or kids in swim trunks climbing your fence.


----------



## ldiat

the time of the season:lol::lol:


----------



## Vronsky

Creative solution to keep your food safe from others.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Might it be some special occasion?


----------



## KenOC

A Republican congressional candidate in Illinois has just managed to enrage some of our British brethren by posting the picture below. It turns out the place shown is Jaywick Sands, near Clacton in Essex. And in fact Jaywick Sands has had something of a facelift recently (see second picture).


----------



## Guest




----------



## joen_cph

.........................................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

I really couldn't resist posting this video here.

[video=facebook_share;10217002556247220]https://www.facebook.com/timothy.beitzel/videos/10217002556247220/[/video]


----------



## LezLee

I’m a lost cause, there’s only Midnight Cowboy I like!


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> I really couldn't resist posting this video here.
> 
> [video=facebook_share;10217002556247220]https://www.facebook.com/timothy.beitzel/videos/10217002556247220/[/video]


I'm slow. 
Is he standing on a box and why?


----------



## Dorsetmike

He's standing on a chair, they expect him to fall backwards.


----------



## KenOC

poco a poco said:


> I'm slow.
> Is he standing on a box and why?


You need to click the picture.


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## KenOC

In the category of "worrisome"...


----------



## senza sordino

I saw this sign this afternoon outside a hair salon


----------



## KenOC




----------



## joen_cph

....................................................



(EDIT: sorry, a Brexit conceptual picture that wasn't transferable. 
But then, they do tend to be difficult ...)


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

I remember kids too.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## philoctetes

When clickbait makes me laugh without clicking


----------



## mtmailey

it is going to be christmas soon you know.


----------



## mtmailey

*funny sign*







i rather eat with santa on december first


----------



## SixFootScowl

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 110143
> i rather eat with santa on december first


Dyslexic person put up the sign? Never know, there might be a few folks show up because of the Satan part.


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Dorsetmike

Alternative use No.1









(This is not me!)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar

First photos today from Mars Lander.


----------



## aleazk

Dorsetmike said:


> Alternative use No.1
> 
> View attachment 110170
> 
> 
> (This is not me!)


Hey, that's actually brilliant! I may use it in the future.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Reports of London police knocking scooter riders over when they are escaping from snatch and grab crimes









(2 man "teams" one on scooter or motorcycle, the other snatches bags, purses etc then hops on and they depart rapidly)


----------



## Dorsetmike

While on the subject of bikes


----------



## LezLee




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Dorsetmike

Did he model for Michelin man?


----------



## LezLee

As the great Ivor Cutler sang : “Gravity begins at home”


----------



## philoctetes

Are you being naughty or nice, Fat Santa wants to know...


----------



## LezLee

......................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## xrysida

A shark selfie :devil:


----------



## LezLee

Oh, that’s so sad


----------



## Ingélou

The most ridiculous misheard lyrics in classical music - see the full gallery. 
https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/misheard-lyrics-classical-music/


----------



## LezLee

Blimey, Ingelou, we must have been reading that simultaneously!


----------



## philoctetes

Sorry Charlie, it's not about good taste, it's about tasting good


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## mtmailey

You know i really want a visit from SANTA maybe sit on his lap


----------



## Dorsetmike

A couple from a recent email


----------



## Dorsetmike

A couple more


----------



## KenOC




----------



## mtmailey

*Satan claus*







HERE IS A NEW SONG FOR CHRISTMAS.If satan claus coming to town i do not want to see him.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Ingélou

(from Facebook)


----------



## Ingélou

And another from Facebook -


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

Getting seasonal :-


----------



## mtmailey

this is very tru


----------



## geralmar

url for an image


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Dorsetmike

Feelings of inadequacy?


----------



## mtmailey

maybe it is hail satan?


----------



## ldiat

how true is this!!:lol::lol:


----------



## mtmailey

here isa good one


----------



## Luchesi

3 days after the astronomical solstice you can see that the setting sun has moved slightly to the north, so celebrate on the next day (just to check and make sure).

Celebrate Jesus maybe in April, maybe in September. Nobody wrote it down.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Larkenfield

ldiat said:


> how true is this!!:lol::lol:


I laughed out loud at the 5-note keyboardl


----------



## mtmailey

happy holidays


----------



## Luchesi

Too bad this year, maybe he'll recover for next year..


----------



## Ingélou

From a friend's FB page. I just love that expression!


----------



## LezLee

..........................


----------



## mtmailey

another good one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A sign available for purchase on Amazon. I want one! 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077ZQB22Y/


----------



## Dorsetmike

Doesn't appear to be on Amazon.UK. Pity.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> Doesn't appear to be on Amazon.UK. Pity.


try other Amazons. US Amazon or Amazon.ca may ship to you or Germany or France, etc. I have had things shipped to me in the USA from Amazons in UK, Canada, and others I can't remember now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy New Year soon!


----------



## mtmailey

yeah here is another good one


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 111205
> yeah here is another good one


Cool! reminds me of a radio DJ named Hal Murray. at this time of year he would always say "A HALppy Christmas and a MURRAY new year"! it was funny at the time....


----------



## Guest

Thought this was quite amusing.


----------



## Guest

*Long dog*


----------



## KenOC

On the BBC site this morning…









Upon entering:


----------



## mtmailey

welcoome to 2019 another good one


----------



## joen_cph

Aspects of orchestral playing ...


----------



## ldiat

The following quotes are from grade-school essays on classical music


----------



## Art Rock

Art that can make you smile (my photograph):


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar

Granny's OK.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar

upload photo for free


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Dorsetmike

...............


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## KenOC




----------



## mtmailey

this is great for many stores.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Taggart




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Taggart




----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC

"Oscar Mayer Is Hiring Hot Dog Lovers to Travel the U.S. in the Famous Wienermobile"

Applicants should have a BA or BS, "preferably in public relations, journalism, communications, advertising or marketing." They must also show "enthusiasm for the role."


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar

nearest ibc bank


----------



## Zofia

Character Limit


----------



## Luchesi

..............................................


----------



## Marinera

KenOC said:


> "Oscar Mayer Is Hiring Hot Dog Lovers to Travel the U.S. in the Famous Wienermobile"
> 
> Applicants should have a BA or BS, "preferably in public relations, journalism, communications, advertising or marketing." They must also show "enthusiasm for the role."


It would make a nice scaled down model when it's exactly like this. I love detail here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you imagine?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 112106
> 
> Can you imagine?


Well, I suppose it is a valid interpretation since the piano parts were involuntary they become part of the incidental noise.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well, I suppose it is a valid interpretation since the piano parts were involuntary they become part of the incidental noise.


Just looking at it, I didn't like his interpretation


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just looking at it, I didn't like his interpretation


Agreed. It's much too fast.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## SixFootScowl

senza sordino said:


>


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Zofia

Thicc :devil:


----------



## Zofia

Think if this as the warning :devil: :tiphat:​


----------



## Zofia

I hate character limit


----------



## geralmar

It's cold here in the Midwest:


----------



## Zofia

I know the feeling


----------



## Zofia

(\__/) 
(•ㅅ•) 
/ 　 づ


----------



## Zofia

If this is truth then I must find chainmail...


----------



## Zofia

​
Star Treck > Star Wars


----------



## Zofia

I choose you Commie-chu!


----------



## geralmar

Did the artist actually understand the concept of "hound"?


----------



## Zofia

geralmar said:


> Dog self-identifies as the Foxhound











limit OwO


----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar

image ru


----------



## Zofia

As the Japanese say Kawaii...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...you might bump into these guys


----------



## Zofia

When you realise you have church, practice and homework to do today...









Sorry for the cursing OwO


----------



## Zofia

​
You are not prepared!​


----------



## Zofia

Limit OWO


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC

Just two buddies enjoying some fried chicken...


----------



## ldiat

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 112454
> 
> ...you might bump into these guys


and they press wild flowers??? and wear panties and a bra????


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Zofia

*Not Funny But Will Joy*






I am using the tool bar video clip does not work...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Zofia

Vronsky said:


>


My eyes are not so good but I noticed right away geil!!


----------



## Zofia

Zofia Queen of the OwO


----------



## Zofia

oof limit


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Zofia

geralmar said:


>


photoshop? please be real...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> photoshop? please be real...


Funny though.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Funny though.


I wiukd shoot the puma they are giid tasting...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> I wiukd shoot the puma they are giid tasting...


Ah yes, puma pate!


----------



## ldiat

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ah yes, puma pate!


....with a little cumberland sauce!


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ah yes, puma pate!


Apologies for the bad typing my fingers burn it makes me less accurate with the iPad...


----------



## Zofia

Umaru! OuO


----------



## ldiat

Zofia said:


> Apologies for the bad typing my fingers burn it makes me less accurate with the iPad...
> 
> View attachment 112557


aahhh a red wine and fava beans


----------



## Zofia

I believe it was a nice chianti...

One of my Aunt is a Psychiatrist so is her Husband. I asked them about this because I did not understand the combination of food they say it is a sort of in joke. Liver, fava beans and chianti are all foods you cannot eat on old antidepressants called MAO inhabiters I believe that is the correct name.

I thought this was very interesting...


----------



## ldiat

Zofia said:


> I believe it was a nice chianti...
> 
> One of my Aunt is a Psychiatrist so is her Husband. I asked them about this because I did not understand the combination of food they say it is a sort of in joke. Liver, fava beans and chianti are all foods you cannot eat on old antidepressants called MAO inhabiters I believe that is the correct name.
> 
> I thought this was very interesting...


right on the wine!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme

This should come with warning. Look at your own peril!


----------



## Zofia

Kirby > Mario (fight me)






​


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


>


Wonder why she keeps poking herself in the eye?


----------



## ldiat

a good one! :lol::lol:


----------



## Zofia

Paint me like one of the French Girls...​


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar

Don't look if easily offended.


----------



## Zofia

Glory be to Lord Kanna-chan​


----------



## Zofia

From /r dankmemes


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wonder why she keeps poking herself in the eye?


Because it feels so good when she quits...


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Cool dragon playing leaf guitar!


----------



## aleazk

Seems more like a leaf lute


----------



## Red Terror

Capitalist fat-cat.


----------



## Red Terror

Seize the day.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Vadder 2024


----------



## CnC Bartok

Requires 15 characters....


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Requires 15 characters....
> 
> View attachment 112963


Oof wars started over less Bartok...

I would post something bad about British cars but Father has a Rolls-Royce is very nice like home on wheels. I think I will get a Mini Cooper next year for my driver tests.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Had an Audi for years. Loved it!!


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Had an Audi for years. Loved it!!


Mother has a little TT Roadster much nice automobile for sure.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Zofia

*








Lady Tohru-sama + Kana-chan*​


----------



## ldiat

another good one:lol::lol:


----------



## Granate

Spanish football player makes bold statements after scoring for his team.


----------



## geralmar

Funny; but young kids are strangled this way.


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


> Funny; but young kids are strangled this way.


Is okay, is cat and not strangled.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Never annoy a man with a backhoe/excavator


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Flamme

:trp:


----------



## wkasimer

Not musical, but pretty funny...


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Zofia

wkasimer said:


> Not musical, but pretty funny...
> 
> View attachment 113038


I am pro vaccine but it turned out 2/3 of the vaccines in some place in Europe did not have the right stuff in them so I get why people are like OwO


----------



## Zofia

Was St. Valentine's day @ time of posting


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

Something seen occasionally on this forum...


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## joen_cph

Granate said:


> Spanish football player makes bold statements after scoring for his team.


Google translate can't really decipher it directly, but says:
"For pastoral real reason is that the church is the true cause of oral moved, that church"

I found a Catholic, Vatican source, not 100% the same though -
http://www.vatican.va/archive/bible/nova_vulgata/documents/nova-vulgata_praefatio_lt.html


----------



## Granate

joen_cph said:


> Google translate can't really decipher it directly, but says:
> "For pastoral real reason is that the church is the true cause of oral moved, that church"


The joke happens because the journalist had a headline layout with automatic latin text and he didn't fill it with the words. It was printed like this. It's not so obvious since Spanish and Latin seem very similar in written form.


----------



## joen_cph

Almost similar sentences like this one do appear at times in other web sources, say from Spanish newspapers, when you search for it - but they have generally been edited to the correct texts now, when you then enter those websites.


----------



## joen_cph

Was doing a bit of research on the mountains of India, including the Coorg region, and stumbled across this travel agency.









Impressive - except from that the photo is from Meteora, in Northern Greece ...
(example: http://www.techandfacts.com/meteora-greece/)

Less fun fact: maybe someone actually paid money for their 'services' ...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## TxllxT

A whole series of funny pictures by Russian artist Andrei Sikorsky:
https://www.rbth.com/arts/330014-russian-artist-picassos-absinthe-drinker


----------



## haydnguy

My contribution to this thread.


----------



## haydnguy

Love story of the 21st century


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## DaveM

All of a sudden, this appeared in our backyard and Also Sprach Zarathustra started playing on the stereo!


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

At the Oscars tonight, Western civilization continues its dizzying plummet. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  I wish I had not seen that.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> ^  I wish I had not seen that.


i saw on twitter my eyes T_T


----------



## haydnguy

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest

Ok, I have to type before the picture will show.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Any Clefable lovers here?


----------



## Guest

*Funnies just to keep us smiling.*

When women get together









.


----------



## Luchesi

poco a poco said:


> When women get together
> 
> View attachment 113697
> 
> 
> .


And men embrace that ideal.. Very life affirming.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## haydnguy

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Flamme

poco a poco said:


> Ok, I have to type before the picture will show.


Spitting image of bernie sanders...:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Spitting image of bernie sanders...:tiphat:


What was it Flamme? I think it was removed.


----------



## Guest

...............


----------



## Taggart




----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


>


Love it! I hate those drones. I have had them buzzing around our local park while out for a walk and it is very annoying. Once had one following me as I walked to the office. I told security and they went out and sent the guy away. Imagine flying that in a downtown business district among tall buildings. If I were in the country and they flew over my property I would be hard pressed to not treat them like skeet, but you would be hauled in fast in the city for shooting skeet.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

A dream come true?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> A dream come true?
> View attachment 113863


Looks like the poor rabbit is unable to eat because it can't figure out which carrot to eat first. Kind of like when you have 20 Wagner Rings and don't play any because you can't figure out which one to listen to.


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Totenfeier

geralmar said:


>


Ah, Perl Horber...I DO remember her. And yes - to hell with the alimony!


----------



## Zofia

limits owo


----------



## Jacck

the cruel vegetarians


----------



## KenOC




----------



## mtmailey

that is the name of the club


----------



## Larkenfield

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> A dream come true?
> View attachment 113863


This is like being a guy in the midst of a harem... too many delights to choose from.


----------



## Larkenfield

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 114100
> that is the name of the club


This guy better be in France or it's gonna look bad for him. If it's French, I believe the club name would translate as "Club Minus" which isn't nearly as fun.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

RIP snowman...


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Art Rock

Any resemblance to current affairs must be co-incidence.....


----------



## Zofia

Art Rock said:


> Any resemblance to current affairs must be co-incidence.....


I think I know what you refer to but if I am right isn't it their choice? As sad as I am to see it happening I don't think it would be that bad for the Brits. Worse for us Germans...

Could be I am wrong so I'll brexit stage left...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

:








funny pic:lol::lol


----------



## LezLee

From Graham Rawle's 'Lost Consonants' series


----------



## Dorsetmike

Only one tree!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Danger ------------ flooding


----------



## Dorsetmike

Two discussions in Parliament, members pay rise and welfare reforms; possibly more sad than funny


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Out the window with that cat! :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Six different musical mugs in the link.


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> View attachment 114921
> 
> 
> From Graham Rawle's 'Lost Consonants' series


Oh, LezLee - thanks for letting us know about this brilliant series. 
So good!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Larkenfield

It’s too bad the thugs in Germany got a hold of the symbol because the swastika is an ancient religious icon in the cultures of Eurasia and used as a symbol of divinity and spirituality in Indian religions. It can still be found today on some Indian websites. It’s meaning was unfortunately distorted for terrible political reasons.


----------



## Red Terror

Larkenfield said:


> It's too bad the thugs in Germany got a hold of the symbol because the swastika is an ancient religious icon in the cultures of Eurasia and used as a symbol of divinity and spirituality in Indian religions. It can still be found today on some Indian websites. It's meaning was unfortunately distorted for terrible political reasons.


Hmmm...yeah. But did you see that fire spitting chainsaw? It's everything!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> Hmmm...yeah. But did you see that fire spitting electric chainsaw? It's everything!


That is a nice chainsaw!


----------



## geralmar

Larkenfield said:


> It's too bad the thugs in Germany got a hold of the symbol because the swastika is an ancient religious icon in the cultures of Eurasia and used as a symbol of divinity and spirituality in Indian religions. It can still be found today on some Indian websites. It's meaning was unfortunately distorted for terrible political reasons.


I remember seeing swastikas (reversed, I think) impressed in the concrete cornices of an old four story bank building in downtown Ann Arbor. I believe it was a good luck symbol before the Nazis desecrated it.


----------



## geralmar

I couldn't find a thread where TC members show off their stereo components so I hope no one is offended if I drop the photo here. Anyway, my wife despises "psycho sh**" classical music so my listening space is banished to a corner of the basement between the boiler and the electrical panel (upper left corner). The equipment, except for new (cheap) turntable was mostly scavenged from charity shops. I use a twenty year old DVD player for my single play CD player. The cassette player (no longer records) is even older but I bought that new. The carousel CD player, recently acquired, cost under ten dollars and occasionally swallows a CD requiring vigorous shaking to free. The receiver requires a brief warm-up to get both channels working. The ADC floor speakers, not shown, are also ancient; the manufacturer disappeared a quarter century ago. At least they were bought new. (I had to encase one in a thin plastic trash bag to discourage further use as a scratching post). During a listening session the cat jumps up on the receiver and preens and then sleeps-- presumably she likes the warmth and I think the sound is also "warmer" as a result.


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


> Anyway, my wife despises "psycho sh**" classical music so my listening space is banished to a corner of the basement between the boiler and the electrical panel (upper left corner).


My wife does not like most any music except the kiddie songs she uses during school (she is a teacher). She likes to mock sopranos in my opera by making a false high note but only does it when she hears it from my earbud. Nonetheless, my listening space for actual speakers is in the basement under the stairs where at least I can keep warm with a space heater as there is door to the little room.

Note: your cat must be gaining heat from the amplifier?


----------



## LezLee

Glad you like ‘Lost Consonants’, Ingélou! They appeared in the Guardian supplement every weekend in the ‘90s, and were published as books of postcards. My sister and I still have some.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dorsetmike

.........................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

..............................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

..............................................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## geralmar




----------



## LezLee

The great Glen Baxter


----------



## LezLee

------------- --


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Belowpar

Larkenfield said:


> It's too bad the thugs in Germany got a hold of the symbol because the swastika is an ancient religious icon in the cultures of Eurasia and used as a symbol of divinity and spirituality in Indian religions. It can still be found today on some Indian websites. It's meaning was unfortunately distorted for terrible political reasons.


Whilst not disagreeing, isn't the Swastica the negative image of the Indian one?


----------



## Art Rock

Belowpar said:


> Whilst not disagreeing, isn't the Swastica the negative image of the Indian one?


It's not that simple as this Wikipedia article shows.

Even after more than 70 years, it still is discomforting to see the symbol used extensively in e.g. Buddhist temples in China (which they have every right to do of course).


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Art Rock

......................................


----------



## Taggart




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Jacck

------------------------------------


----------



## Jacck

female mind
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nM_FbkIH...eI1JOdE_FqzuyjzZtxRShFJQCLcBGAs/s640/AMFI.gif


----------



## Dorsetmike

So that's what they mean when they say "The Mind BOGGLES"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Potiphera

*Banana Boat*









Up the Clyde on a banana boat!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Makes me wonder...


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Guest




----------



## Granate




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ldiat

to be on the safe side:lol::lol:


----------



## Marinera

Granate said:


>


Is that your handiwork Granate? :lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Taggart




----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

got one for yinz:lol::lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  About the right hair length for the 1970s rock bands. He looks the part! :lol:


----------



## KenOC

If you follow US news, this may be amusing...or not.


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Vasks




----------



## TxllxT

https://www.rbth.com/arts/330370-fantastic-beasts-petersburg-instagram
St Petersburg photos with fantasy animals added. Clever & funny.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Jacck

HIP performance


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://blazepress.com/2015/03/22-celebrities-without-teeth/
Celebrities without teeth here.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


>


Yep! And that explains why there are no cats at my house.


----------



## Ingélou

There are none at present at mine - but I hope there will be again. I love them.


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

"Pressed ducks and frog legs" YES!!! w/ parsley and garlic!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Vronsky

Jacck said:


>


This thing is far more disgusting than tripe soup, in my opinion.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pihtije


----------



## Dorsetmike

Made me chuckle


----------



## mikeh375

Oh Lord, I've just started looking at this thread....there goes any composing today...just brilliant.


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## Larkenfield

.......................................................................................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

I guess we all know what CNN's politics are, but even I was surprised to see this take on an upcoming speech by Joe Biden. BTW this is quite real!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Art Rock

Funny or creepy? Dog muzzles that are actually for sale.


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## KenOC




----------



## joen_cph

When your arrest is being caught on Google Street View









(Denmark, https://www.google.com/maps/@55.630...4!1smjrfqnqlqbmPpYDPRGoqjw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 )

(I originally posted this on the _Photography Thread_, but that joke obviously fell to the ground, since it was removed to here.)


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## joen_cph

The General Election being over, our PM left his office.

Tweet:"_Thank's for all. It's been a privilege to serve as a your PM_".


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


>


Hilarious but some kind of truth in it .


----------



## Jacck

Plants hate classical music funny cartoon


----------



## Larkenfield

The last picture of J. Edgar Hoover...


----------



## Dorsetmike

...........................................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## geralmar

Early selfie.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Barn owl, _tyto alba,_ being funny.


----------



## Art Rock

Funny or creepy? Werewolf dog muzzles...


----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

a funny pic:lol::lol:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dorsetmike

................................................


----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar

uploading pictures


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Jacck




----------



## joen_cph

From the summer ressort of Allinge-Sandvig today, Bornholm island, Denmark.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## geralmar

26 lb. cat up for adoption:

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/big-cat-morris-animal-refuge_n_5d5f2c35e4b0dfcbd48af129

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...for-someone-to-adopt-him/ar-AAGeAeM?ocid=AMZN


----------



## Dorsetmike

.......................................


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of memes I created.


----------



## starthrower

geralmar said:


> 26 lb. cat up for adoption:
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/big-cat-morris-animal-refuge_n_5d5f2c35e4b0dfcbd48af129
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...for-someone-to-adopt-him/ar-AAGeAeM?ocid=AMZN


Kitty been trying to surpass owner in the eating department.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC

It's on tonight!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some of the finalists for the Comedy Wildlife photo of the year (winners to be announced in November)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-49690173


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

very funny:lol::lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Forsooth

*Everyone wants a picture with DJT...*


----------



## joen_cph

Slightly paradoxical, considering the info one gets, if one Googles 'Trump' + Bear', or 'Bears' in relation to nature conservation and reserves.


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Jacck

Forsooth said:


> *Everyone wants a picture with DJT...*


is it the Russian bear?


----------



## Forsooth

Jacck said:


> is it the Russian bear?


LOL! Yes, this is the "collusion" you've heard so much about.


----------



## Jacck

Forsooth said:


> LOL! Yes, this is the "collusion" you've heard so much about.


yep, like brothers










they should have invited the dragon too


----------



## Guest

Reminds me a golden oldie, which refers to the dust-up involving Georgia a few years ago.


----------



## Dorsetmike

(Click to enlarge)


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Luchesi

from 1961 Goldwater


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

Luchesi said:


> View attachment 125004
> 
> 
> from 1961 Goldwater


OMG I remember that Herblock cartoon from when it was new!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Dim7

.....................


----------



## KenOC

Major US company found run by android.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

Halloweem warning


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


>


Let's see if mommy has the nerve to tell them to clean their rooms now that they are armed.


----------



## Bulldog

KenOC said:


>


That's a family that knows how to protect itself.


----------



## KenOC

Bulldog said:


> That's a family that knows how to protect itself.


Notice that it's little Sally who got the pump-action 12-gauge, aka "The Streetsweeper".


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Luchesi

"When you finish your workout we'll go get ice cream!"


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


>


Somehow that does not brighten my day?


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SixFootScowl

............................................................................
post retracted on second thought


----------



## Manxfeeder

Fritz Kobus said:


> Somehow that does not brighten my day?


It does for me. I've done some pretty stupid things for love. At least I didn't go that far.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky

5* Hotel


----------



## Dorsetmike

..........................................


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Taggart




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

If only - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

No comment ... ... ...


----------



## Dorsetmike

You have been warned


----------



## geralmar




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I think they should be trained to do just that.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

Thought this would be appropriate for a Music forum


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## CnC Bartok

Enjoy, in the aftermath of yesterday...


----------



## Art Rock

Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed meeeeeee!


----------



## mikeh375

CnC Bartok said:


> View attachment 127775
> 
> 
> Enjoy, in the aftermath of yesterday...


The Pratt with a Hat.


----------



## CnC Bartok

mikeh375 said:


> The Pratt with a Hat.


His heart is in the right place.

Just a shame it's still beating. :lol:


----------



## Luchesi

CnC Bartok said:


> His heart is in the right place.
> 
> Just a shame it's still beating. :lol:


I would think a larger majority would be needed to make such a big change.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Tattoo fails: https://www.laughtard.com/50-worst-tattoo-fails-ever/

For example:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Appropriate Anagrams

DORMITORY -> DIRTY ROOM

ASTRONOMER -> MOON STARER

THE EYES -> THEY SEE

GEORGE BUSH -> HE BUGS GORE

THE MORSE CODE -> HERE COME DOTS

SLOT MACHINES -> CASH LOST IN ME

ANIMOSITY -> IS NO AMITY

SNOOZE ALARMS -> ALAS NO MORE Zs

DECIMAL POINT -> IM A DOT IN PLACE

ELEVEN PLUS TWO -> TWELVE PLUS ONE


----------



## Dorsetmike

UK 1960s Nostalgia?


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

This must be the brainchild of ********!



88keys said:


>


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

Goes both ways y'know


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Vronsky

Happy New Year


----------



## Luchesi

New Happy Year!


----------



## geralmar

share a picture


----------



## SixFootScowl

See also:


----------



## KenOC

Clipped just now from my computer screen: The last gasp of American media literacy.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This would not happen to me. I drive a Volkswagen.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 128597
> 
> This would not happen to me. I drive a Volkswagen.


I can't imagine why anybody buys anything from Volkswagen after they were caught doing this;


----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

.......................................


----------



## Mozartino

This!!







It's a difficult day, I have to study and work!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

http://crossquote.com/funny-crazy-*******-auto-repair/body-work.jpg

http://redneckhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/*******-battery-repair.jpg

http://crossquote.com/funny-crazy-*******-auto-repair/subaru-bumper.jpg


----------



## SixFootScowl

http://www.fullredneck.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/*******-Car-13.jpeg

http://crossquote.com/funny-crazy-*******-auto-repair/horse-car.jpg


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## KenOC

The United States recently established an independent *Space Force* within its Air Force. It has its own seal - the similarity to another such seal is no doubt a coincidence.


----------



## KenOC

​​


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wasn't sure if this maybe should have gone into the boring pictures thread but...


----------



## KenOC

Not to go all political, but the Iowa caucuses are tonight. When I think of Iowa, I think of people like these, posing with a famous painting.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

*A driver decided to go around barricades. The concrete will be ripped out and poured again. Yes, the driver got several tickets & his insurance will be billed to fix the artwork.*


----------



## geralmar

Winner, Wildlife Photographer of the Year, London Natural History Museum

Mice fighting on subway platform


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## geralmar

Optical illusion. Nothing abnormal about the animal.


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


> Optical illusion. Nothing abnormal about the animal.


I thought it was a goat!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

SixFootScowl said:


> *A driver decided to go around barricades. The concrete will be ripped out and poured again. Yes, the driver got several tickets & his insurance will be billed to fix the artwork.*


Definitely one of my candidates for F***wit of the Year.


----------



## Dorsetmike

.....................................................!


----------



## TxllxT

https://www.rbth.com/arts/331735-photographers-sad-russia-instagram

Hilarious pictures from instagram photographer 'Sad Russia'


----------



## Totenfeier

Dorsetmike said:


> .....................................................!
> 
> View attachment 130628


I literally saw a slightly bigger version of that truck 3-4 days ago.


----------



## Jacck




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

I can think of few streets we could use!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Now that's an idea!


----------



## geralmar

paste image host


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aleazk




----------



## Dorsetmike

Further to this -









Seems things have got worse


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jacck




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Taggart




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aleazk




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

......................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

...............................


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme

I bought a new mask...https://sikumi.lv/image/cache/catal...g-HTB1Wu_igi0TMKJjSZFNq6y_1FXaZ-1000x1000.jpg It definitely keeps ppl away!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar

pics uploader


----------



## mikeh375

well it's an attachment, so I hope it qualifies as a picture.....


----------



## Flamme

Speaking about Cleese
https://preview.redd.it/rq9kbf5l7sr21.png?auto=webp&d84240c9


----------



## geralmar

Politically engaged voter, USA:


----------



## mikeh375

One for the ladies.......


----------



## Flamme

Fancy a sammich...


----------



## KenOC




----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> Fancy a sammich...


I'd love something like that for my 22 pound cat, but I'm afraid it would have to be shaped more like a hamburger.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

....................................


----------



## TxllxT

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-U4dmEjc1T/

Russian re-enact greatest art masterpieces https://www.rbth.com/arts/331948-russians-reenact-greatest-art-masterpieces


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Totenfeier

KenOC said:


>


Which now has a virus.


----------



## aleazk

This made my day


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## mrdoc

Vronsky said:


>


I have the same holder, just saying, :wave: love your tiles.


----------



## Dorsetmike

--------------------------------


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Goes well by some threads and posters.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

11 Russian memes depicting self-isolation https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/331998-memes-self-isolation-russia
The meme with Noah in the Ark is very clever in its Russian double-talk: Sushi means both the Japanese thing as well as 'dry land'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

i got this quickly:lol:


----------



## mrdoc

ldiat said:


> i got this quickly:lol:


I hope its not catching.


----------



## TxllxT

https://scontent-ams4-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/92595987_2889861407771094_2963095674062635008_n.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_sid=8024bb&_nc_ohc=MOuAcHQ0kj4AX8gG7E7&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.xx&oh=2068270e6b3d9a78e070cf215fac8037&oe=5EBECCCC

https://www.facebook.com/humorinholland/photos/a.1023298814427372/2874556999301535/?type=3&eid=ARB0YDLRiV8sExIAR0m4Nqnc1XRaW5X-SPq51LD1MAsu5pnB9HvMq0jy2SaO29aX9rLSS8UC7-2K2y5o&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARBgbX0e92t4-jRHDi5luID39jRWYhvtCV1iXltPhSLS3DrzAje8kH8vIMQSFt08GhFjEaoIx6cGi3kDNQzl1KZ8du66JsyipZ2VH7vyoPKR8lh1G-L4foaFhhvdjayn-FGZ2vhRyElGKcUp6HyPsgOU9a8SNss9YaAWYIk5GJEJFnYhkZfltlN3GBi9-BktOORAzGtrfmkeVT9RZTEpYT435uX4jo5j3xTL4RxEbZmdQYnmxk2hHNuxYxGhExKo4D3vxcas_vI0sE96e8a7n_oQ28jRjWPvw1OTQ-0GVFzFGCQffUfWVpwxyKFKnV4oXtzgs8NRQMpenIa7M6GeXMWuULQD&__tn__=EHH-R

https://www.facebook.com/humorinholland/photos/a.1023298814427372/2874557452634823/?type=3&eid=ARB4cJLKJaQhDDgEVZi84OD-FlzzPnLcOyDqmggj_7alGrClny4018MMLjofWimpoDKfOfmgS721DsUd&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARD5ZeJcDd4mR7wcckzWq1SNIs1S5EVdTb72yesAln-TJsy9CqmFSiYFmokGqm87Kw9z1erlTWxCCigbxG0nKcZwHYpHmZbxs4uPMYt7Qed6KVp3qO5Ui153PXfyED-xK6_kBoaaiLGAUf_xK2MkFswtiGu4Gn6qv9LR4usGkXwGNyj3weZRI4WkqXS0mc6sGOze_EvZvncYAmyOMrB5Qsyz66KlIzoSIKbqD3PBTA3BFxElC-NioBIoe4IRlvJ3WMSO6nbYe79ugJwHSnqEpcODr5FS27FH067RPuiSzImd1h5kNz0NvJGVdaPP4pdhGegqWxQqL4UCKY2VBpyZT326MjQT&__tn__=EEHH-R


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme

I know the feeling


----------



## Dorsetmike

Amusing rather than outright funny, having drunk the birdbath dry, this gull next tried the watering can - empty - so tipped it over, then strutted round the patio glaring at me, even pecked at the door with its beak


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

Maybe "funny pictures to brighten your day" shouldn't include politics.


----------



## pianozach

KenOC said:


>





Baron Scarpia said:


> Maybe "funny pictures to brighten your day" shouldn't include politics.


I'll be voting for Uncle Joe, but I think the Obama/Biden meme is actually pretty amusing.

I've had some pretty . . . ahem . . . "lively" discussions about the similarities between the Democratic party nomination process of 2016 and 2020.

The DNC lined up behind the most centrist whitebread corporate candidate of the bunch when they could have blazed an exciting trail with almost any of the other candidates. And they expect that that strategy will work in 2020 when it didn't in 2016.

That meme "brightened my day".


----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar

Mixed messge:


----------



## Ingélou

Another one from the York U3A Facebook Page:


----------



## Ingélou

And another...


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> I'll be voting for Uncle Joe, but I think the Obama/Biden meme is actually pretty amusing.
> 
> I've had some pretty . . . ahem . . . "lively" discussions about the similarities between the Democratic party nomination process of 2016 and 2020.
> 
> The DNC lined up behind the most centrist whitebread corporate candidate of the bunch when they could have blazed an exciting trail with almost any of the other candidates. And they expect that that strategy will work in 2020 when it didn't in 2016.
> 
> That meme "brightened my day".


Few voters will vote for a woman or a socialist in dangerous times. Biden is far too old, ....but no one listens to me anyway. The dems are their own worst enemy. The conservatives have to do very little than is different, decade after decade. Same old grind (until demographics change sufficiently, and hope they treat us somewhat decently when they get the power).


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Few voters will vote for a woman or a socialist in dangerous times. Biden is far too old, ....but no one listens to me anyway. The dems are their own worst enemy. The conservatives have to do very little than is different, decade after decade. Same old grind (until demographics change sufficiently, and hope they treat us somewhat decently when they get the power).


No doubt.

I've long said that *Democrats are able to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory*.


----------



## Flamme

Face-swap


----------



## Dorsetmike

Click for larger image


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Joe B

geralmar said:


>


When I look at this I can just imagine the caption:

*Cats begin zero G training for appearance in next installment from the "Alien" francise.*


----------



## Joe B

geralmar said:


>


This one makes me think of a mime.

edit: obviously too much time on my hands


----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Dorsetmike

....................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

............................................


----------



## SixFootScowl

NOt sure this brightens the day but...


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar

upload photos online


----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## pianozach

geralmar said:


>


Pedestrians always have the right-of-way.


----------



## geralmar

At the veterinarian's office the cat learns she's pregnant:


----------



## mtmailey

great day


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 136460
wish i can find 50 dollars.


----------



## Flamme

A cactus friend.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> A cactus friend.


Thankfully, due to Covid, no hugs.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx

Still selling


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Still selling


If I still drank beer, that would likely be my choice. It was my favorite from the 1980s. Used to get dinner at El Rancho in Detroit's Mexican neighborhood, then cross the street to El Cantina del Pedro Wisnewski (Polish-Mexican wedding there) for a Corona. Before El Rancho had their liquor license.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC

SixFootScowl said:


> If I still drank beer, that would likely be my choice. It was my favorite from the 1980s. Used to get dinner at El Rancho in Detroit's Mexican neighborhood, then cross the street to El Cantina del Pedro Wisnewski (Polish-Mexican wedding there) for a Corona. Before El Rancho had their liquor license.


Top 11? Found somewhere.

11. Corona
I swear I'm not just trying to be a contrarian dick (I said Guinness is the best Irish beer!); Corona happens to be terrible.

10. Sol
There's a faint dairy flavor underneath the typical clear-bottle mess. Sol, which is better than Corona, tastes like a skunk's breast milk.

9. Corona Light
Bottles of Corona Light tend to be ever-so-slightly less rancid than regular Corona. Maybe they lighten it by decreasing the hops, which is the ingredient most directly affected by exposure to UV light.

8. Bruvado
This smells like chocolate-covered-cherry Runts, but the fruit disappears once you quit sniffing and start drinking. There's a strong chocolate and caramel malt taste, which isn't terrible, but there's no hint of hops or anything else-I'd settle for some corn-to balance it.

7. Pacifico 
This brown-bottled yellow fizzer has a two-tone malt character with a bready nose and a fruity flavor, making it more complex than most cheap adjunct lagers. There's not a drop of hops, of course, and Pacifico has no particular strengths, but it doesn't have any obvious flaws, either. This is the point on the list where the beers turn decent enough to drink by the dozen if the time is right and the options are limited.

6. Modela Especial
It's really a shame that Modelo bottles this in clear glass, because there's decent beer under the funk. The squat bottle and foil around the neck offer enough shade to save a bit of the sweet fruit and toasted grain flavor.

5. Dos Equis
This is a good lunchtime sneak-beer, because it has no discernible scent. It tastes agreeably basic overall, with a mild undercurrent of grape juice and a hint of sour apple on the finish.

4. Tecate
Tecate smells like a rich guy's lawn and tastes like clean cotton (I made that second part up; I've never actually seen raw cotton, never mind eaten it, but that's what it says in my drinkin' and rankin' notebook), with a tiny little ghost of hops on the short finish. This one doesn't linger, and would be well suited to firing down by the case on a boat or beach or park bench.

3. Dos Equis Ambar
The darker Dos Equis smells like molasses and tastes like slightly smoky cocoa.

2. Bohemia
This has a nice crisp astringency and a touch of hops on the long, clean finish. I've picked this classy pilsner as my favorite Mexican beer in previous rankicles, and I might have again if I'd done my research on a warmer day.

1. Negra Modelo 
Negra Modelo has a deep, earthy nose, which is all well and good, but the winning trait here is the meaty, smoky flavor. This beautiful beer tastes like ham! Negra Modelo is the best Mexican beer of all time among Mexican beers that were in my fridge the other day.


----------



## mrdoc

The best beer that I ever tasted was "Draft Bass" this was in England in the late 50s, it all depended on how it was kept in the cellar of the pub, it came to the Pub in Barrels that were connected to the pull handles in the Bar it had a good head when poured correctly ah those were the days.


----------



## Dorsetmike

................................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

...............................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Luchesi

Started in 1890 Dos Equis ("Two X's") is a Mexican beer made by the Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery. It was originally called "Twentieth Century" (Siglo XX).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Started in 1890 Dos Equis ("Two X's") is a Mexican beer made by the Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery. It was originally called "Twentieth Century" (Siglo XX).


For some reason I can't see an image in your post. I'll say that back in the day (1980s) everyone raved about Dos Equis, but I found it was often skunk, not sure why, but rarely got a bottle that hadn't gone bad.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Flamme

TalkingHead said:


>


Reez mog crax me up...:lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


>


. . . .Sounds like the "invisible bus" argument (aka "Seeing Through the Invisible Pink Unicorn"). https://www.unicornsrule.com/pink-unicorn/


----------



## geralmar




----------



## ldiat

Las Vegas 2020 well mayb


----------



## geralmar




----------



## mrdoc

ldiat said:


> Las Vegas 2020 well mayb


Click to enlarge??????? I clicked and it shrank I just don't get it could you explain please I realise it is some very subtle joke or such but ......


----------



## Dorsetmike

My guess would be the masks and gloves > anti virus?

(right click, select "copy image" open image editing software "paste as new image" and enlarge also increase brightness a tad, the masks are a dull orange and don't show too well)


----------



## ldiat

mrdoc said:


> Click to enlarge??????? I clicked and it shrank I just don't get it could you explain please I realise it is some very subtle joke or such but ......


hello the girls are wearing Masks to protect from the Virus, very different!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## mrdoc

ldiat said:


> hello the girls are wearing Masks to protect from the Virus, very different!


Look Idiat :"very different from what" I just dont get it Protect from virus I get that but what are you inferring??? is there a bad smell or something like that or a lot of dust ?? btw I have some dust masks in my work shop. I am a big fan of yours and know that this is a serious statement, sorry mate..:kiss:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme

Witty lol


----------



## ldiat

mrdoc said:


> Look Idiat :"very different from what" I just dont get it Protect from virus I get that but what are you inferring??? is there a bad smell or something like that or a lot of dust ?? btw I have some dust masks in my work shop. I am a big fan of yours and know that this is a serious statement, sorry mate..:kiss:


thats ok. was not inferring really any thing. just was sharing the pic. i guess the girls have to wear masks now because of covid-19 virus. they never did before. and there is only 3 players at the black jack tables and only 6 at the crap tables. i also saw a pic were there are plastic "shields" between slot machines.


----------



## KenOC

Underestimating people's intelligence? Evidently not…


----------



## Flamme

Nah dawg they were positively as black as coal...


----------



## Snazzy

..................................................


----------



## Snazzy

Snazzy said:


> ..................................................
> 
> View attachment 137789


I can't edit, but I was going to say, that some artistic impressions of Christ give him blue eyes, when I am pretty sure they would have been brown.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


>


The strange thing is he is an amputee. No right leg below knee.

I suppose the hard hat will prevent a concussion.

But really, there must be a balcony below him and it is all camera angle.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## mrdoc

SixFootScowl said:


> The strange thing is he is an amputee. No right leg below knee.
> 
> I suppose the hard hat will prevent a concussion.
> 
> But really, there must be a balcony below him and it is all camera angle.


I can see a knee but not a bad bit of deception.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## mrdoc

KenOC said:


>


*Greedy bugger*.........


----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> The strange thing is he is an amputee. No right leg below knee.
> 
> I suppose the hard hat will prevent a concussion.
> 
> But really, there must be a balcony below him and it is all camera angle.


Nah there is a leg if u look closely...He only TOOK A KNEE being in tune with times and all... Idk bout balcony it loox very scary...:angel:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

.................................................


----------



## KenOC




----------



## geralmar




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


>


You might want to set the Wayback Machine for 1981 instead.


----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

..................................................


----------



## pianozach

Dorsetmike said:


> ..................................................
> 
> View attachment 138477


You could easily substitute "guitar" for "bike" and it still makes sense.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

????????????????????????????????


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> ????????????????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 138522


Toadally Funny!


----------



## adriesba

I started typing in Google, and ... this was suggested to me:

View attachment 138576


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> You could easily substitute "guitar" for "bike" and it still makes sense.


...or turntable.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Save water - bath with a friend!









(Grab shot through the window)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

...................................


----------



## geralmar

host pictures


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


>


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Granate

You can visit the creator's site: https://www.sandraboynton.com/
go to her twitter: @sandyboynton

or purchase this product on zazzle.com


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Probably part of the Covid death statistics:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Art Rock

Very true though, also at TC.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

..........................


----------



## Granate




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bulldog

SixFootScowl said:


>


If that's true, how did you get home? :lol:


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> If that's true, how did you get home? :lol:


He thinks he got home, but he's lost in downtown Detroit.

My best friend's from Detroit, and he talks about it so much I feel like I've been there.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> He thinks he got home, but he's lost in downtown Detroit.
> 
> My best friend's from Detroit, and he talks about it so much I feel like I've been there.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


>


That picture is not in the least bit "funny".

But interesting. In a train wreck sort of way.

I'm wondering if you can let your property in a place like this deliberately fall into disclosure, and then you could buy it back for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luchesi

Mustangs.


----------



## Taggart

In honour of Yorkshire day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## En Passant

​
Character limit


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## ldiat

had to laugh at this:lol:


----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


> had to laugh at this:lol:


I really hate memes that are so completely untrue it's mind-jarring.

THIS meme, only two of the "Some artists of the 50s" could be said to have had careers in the 50s, *Bobby Darin* and *Johnny Nash*.

Yes, *Willie Nelson* did release two singles, one in 1957 (with a single pressing of 3,000 copies), and another in 1959 that was a flop). No one in their right mind would call him an artist of the 50s though.

Only one of the songs on the list were actually released in the 50s, Darin's _*Splish Splash*_.

Not only could one NOT call *ABBA* an artist of the 50s, the four members of the band weren't even in their LATE teens by 1960. The blonde lady in the band wasn't even into double digits by the end of the 50s. She was nine years old when the 50s ended.

*Helen Reddy* didn't release her first single until 1968.


----------



## ldiat

pianozach said:


> I really hate memes that are so completely untrue it's mind-jarring.
> 
> THIS meme, only two of the "Some artists of the 50s" could be said to have had careers in the 50s, *Bobby Darin* and *Johnny Nash*.
> 
> Yes, *Willie Nelson* did release two singles, one in 1957 (with a single pressing of 3,000 copies), and another in 1959 that was a flop). No one in their right mind would call him an artist of the 50s though.
> 
> Only one of the songs on the list were actually released in the 50s, Darin's _*Splish Splash*_.
> 
> Not only could one NOT call *ABBA* an artist of the 50s, the four members of the band weren't even in their LATE teens by 1960. The blonde lady in the band wasn't even into double digits by the end of the 50s. She was nine years old when the 50s ended.
> 
> *Helen Reddy* didn't release her first single until 1968.


oh ok i"m bad. thanks for the info. its still funny no matter what year!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Never opened?? Only one small stain!!!!!


----------



## Totenfeier

If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.


----------



## Dorsetmike

............................................


----------



## mrdoc

Totenfeier said:


> If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.


Nothing succeeds like a Budgerigar


----------



## ldiat

thought this was funny!:lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike

........................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

Somebody missed a cue.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Due to Mask Shortage, CDC Recommends Wearing Athletic Protective Cups on Your Face*


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> *Due to Mask Shortage, CDC Recommends Wearing Athletic Protective Cups on Your Face*


Be sure to wash them first...


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## KenOC




----------



## aleazk




----------



## SixFootScowl

Fugal said:


> Be sure to wash them first...


Ha ha, That's why I got mine new off Amazon!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC

I don't see a thread for this, but I found this ancient video of a local magician to be a lot of fun.


----------



## pianozach

KenOC said:


> I don't see a thread for this, but I found this ancient video of a local magician to be a lot of fun.


Thank you.

This took me down a rabbit hole . . .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

a good one:lol::lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tdc

^ Yes, what this 'virus' has shown me is just how strong the mind control is on the population. What is weird is how many people who are otherwise highly intelligent fall for it. It would be laughable if it wasn't so terrifying and nightmarish.

I shouldn't be surprised I guess, I mean government told people that two planes each flying into a building can result in three buildings collapsing at near free fall speed shortly after. How dumb does someone have to actually be to believe that story? This was nearly twenty years ago and still the majority of (otherwise) intelligent people fall for it. Is it just fear that shuts off higher thinking in some people? Hypnosis? What? Because many people of more or less average intelligence can grasp this. Perhaps some people simply cannot be mind controlled as easily and it has nothing to do with over all intelligence? Because I know some otherwise very smart people that do fall for it. I also know that some of the smartest individuals are also charismatic sociopathic liars. Just because someone is smart, well spoken and wealthy, does not mean they are ethical, or that they have your best interests in mind.

Or how about ancient people that allegedly were hunter gatherers, had not invented the wheel yet and were working with basic hand tools creating symmetrically perfect colossal statues out of granite? Stone slabs weighing countless tons moved around for kilometers, and cut precisely with ease and precision resulting in architectural feats we would have immense difficulty reproducing today with all of our technology. C'mon people! Our own history as taught in schools is a lie. We are living in a world constructed out of lies. Covid-19 is a lie.


----------



## Caroline

'Bummer of a birthmark, Hal' (Gary Larson)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## mrdoc

SixFootScowl said:


>


Yeh, It all depends on what your neighbors are like. those with a dog which spends more time in your section defecating and barking most of the day and those that have psis ups with their mates playing head banging music at full pelt but you get my drift because I have had these and the only way to put an end to it is to get your local council to sort them out.


----------



## SixFootScowl

mrdoc said:


> Yeh, It all depends on what your neighbors are like. those with a dog which spends more time in your section defecating and barking most of the day and those that have psis ups with their mates playing head banging music at full pelt but you get my drift because I have had these and the only way to put an end to it is to get your local council to sort them out.


I'm with you on that. It's the lockdown and mask orders that this is about.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a troll, fol de rol. This is Mortiis, kind of pop-rock actually...


----------



## Guest




----------



## mikeh375

tdc said:


> ^ Yes, what this 'virus' has shown me is just how strong the mind control is on the population. What is weird is how many people who are otherwise highly intelligent fall for it. It would be laughable if it wasn't so terrifying and nightmarish..........................
> 
> .................... *Covid-19 is a lie.*


Go spend some time in ICU's. Go and watch people die and watch brave frontline health professionals trying to save others and then tell them it's a lie. Go and talk to the bereaved families who couldn't be there for their dying loved ones and tell them cv19 is a lie. Go and talk to debilitated people with long covid and tell them it's a lie . Go and tell every person who has lost a livelihood, a business or a profession that it's a lie. Go and tell every scientist working flat out on a vaccine that its a lie.

Economies and businesses across the world are crippled and being decimated not just because of CV19, but also because of the delusional conspiracies surrounding it that undermine the effort to save lives and control the virus.

Do you think the 'day' of the family of this man will be brightened by seeing pictures like this?









https://metro.co.uk/2020/09/22/extreme-covid-denier-politician-who-dismissed-virus-as-socialist-hoax-is-killed-by-it-13308465/?fbclid=IwAR3PYKSERnXBT2VQ6pwYr3b_zUq3nbtNvG22MrMa770tTOXmFb28UcajmCQ


----------



## mmsbls

This thread is intended for humor and not social commentary. Please refrain from posting politically oriented cartoons or making political comments.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest

We all laughed hysterically!! He's running for the Senate!! I'm running for the toilet.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> We all laughed hysterically!! He's running for the Senate!! I'm running for the toilet.


Laughing so hard covfefe came out of my nose

You call THAT comedy?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Somehow mean spirited political invective is supposed to brighten my day?


----------



## Caroline

The soundtrack is on a loop in my head tonight but the name of the movie has escaped....


----------



## SixFootScowl

After about 10 years of coffee making in this location at the office, we finally rearranged the cubicles. The coffee pot sat on a low cabinet (clean square of carpet in front of pillar). Storage cabinets enclosed the space (the other clean carpet areas). :lol:


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> Somehow mean spirited political invective is supposed to brighten my day?


No, you're meant to laugh along - right beside the mean-spirited cartoons/political invective about Trump which have passed muster here without a murmur.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> No, you're meant to laugh along - right beside the mean-spirited cartoons/political invective about Trump which have passed muster here without a murmur.


And why do you conclude I'm only taking issue with political invective from one side?


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> And why do you conclude I'm only taking issue with political invective from one side?


The lack of comments absolutely elsewhere in this thread, going back to the "Private Eye" cartoons and others. Sound of crickets.


----------



## Guest

To the poster above:
Good Lord, even on a comedy thread it's always just one long _narrative curve_ of booh-booh, booh-hooh with you, isn't it? Lighten up and maybe try to get outside once in a while.


----------



## pianozach

I plead _*"reflexive response"*_.


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> To the poster above:
> Good Lord, even on a comedy thread it's always just one long _narrative curve_ of booh-booh, booh-hooh with you, isn't it? Lighten up and maybe try to get outside once in a while.


Yes, I'm holed up in a small, medieval garret - only allowed out for a few brief hours of week to go to 'work'.

Absolutely priceless.:lol:


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> I plead _*"reflexive response"*_.


....as the Bishop said to the actress.


----------



## Luchesi

Caroline said:


> View attachment 144431
> 
> 
> The soundtrack is on a loop in my head tonight but the name of the movie has escaped....


Top Gun? but it was Navy not USAF.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Top Gun? but it was Navy not USAF.


They just wanted to fly. Didn't care what service. I heard the Navy does more flying than the Air Force anyway.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> Yes, I'm holed up in a small, medieval garret - only allowed out for a few brief hours of week to go to 'work'. Absolutely priceless.:lol:


Touché! Beats clearing out the chicken _guano_, kiddo!


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Touché! Beats clearing out the chicken _guano_, kiddo!


Yes, I thought it was pretty good too. Accurate as well. Who is the one cooped up (cough)?


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Caroline

Luchesi said:


> Top Gun? but it was Navy not USAF.


Yes, Top Gun! The meme artist got his branches wrong...


----------



## Flamme

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


>


That reminded me of Hinckley.

Try to catch the name on the boat..


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## SixFootScowl

................................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

I've heard of a portaloo but this ???????????????


----------



## Luchesi

KlavierKing said:


>


I liked it, but I don't like it..


----------



## Malx

KlavierKing said:


>


If it was mandatory I can't imagine too many people living on level 6.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

https://scontent.fbeg2-1.fna.fbcdn....=f49b291c6a3e089f7dea0f8e99aa26ff&oe=5FCD3A86


----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest

They were probably about to play Der-bussy (cat).


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Flamme




----------



## mtmailey

sleeping on floor sucks .


----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Jacck




----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Ahem, I think you got that backward. It is the maskers in the Covidian Cult that are going off the cliff.


----------



## mikeh375

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ Ahem, I think you got that backward. It is the maskers in the Covidian Cult that are going off the cliff.


Go and walk into an ICU full of CV19 patients without a mask, I dare you.
Health workers are literally dying in an effort to save the lives of people with CV19, some of those patients are f**king gullible idiots. There is no covid "cult" .


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ Ahem, I think you got that backward. It is the maskers in the Covidian Cult that are going off the cliff.


Did your mother have any children who lived?


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ Ahem, I think you got that backward. It is the maskers in the Covidian Cult that are going off the cliff.


Really? I think your post would be better appreciated on the QAnon or Proud Boys site.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KlavierKing said:


> Really? I think your post would be better appreciated on the QAnon or Proud Boys site.


I don't know anything about QAnon and I have only seen brief videos of a couple of Proud Boys so don't know much about them either.


----------



## SixFootScowl

mikeh375 said:


> Go and walk into an ICU full of CV19 patients without a mask, I dare you.
> Health workers are literally dying in an effort to save the lives of people with CV19, some of those patients are f**king gullible idiots. There is no covid "cult" .


That would be really stupid to walk into a sick ward unless I were an attending physician or nurse. But the fact is I have been interacting with many people and have yet to get sick. The majority of those who are very ill from Covid or whatever they may call Covid are those with compromised immune systems or other complicating factors.

I have yet to hear of mass infections occurring from all the peaceful and unpeaceful protests or from the Trump rallies.

What things are like in other countries may not be comparable to the United States.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

*Marius van Dokkum Classics*


----------



## Caroline

dlajkakfkafkja;kjf;k


----------



## Caroline

*******************


----------



## NoCoPilot

SixFootScowl said:


> That would be really stupid to walk into a sick ward unless I were an attending physician or nurse. But the fact is I have been interacting with many people and have yet to get sick. The majority of those who are very ill from Covid or whatever they may call Covid are those with compromised immune systems or other complicating factors.
> 
> I have yet to hear of mass infections occurring from all the peaceful and unpeaceful protests or from the Trump rallies.


Ever heard of *South Dakota? * *Sturgis?*

*Ignorance does not make you an expert.* Quit posting "I don't know but..." posts and go educate yourself. You're dangerous, my friend.

And quit taking your disinformation to unrelated threads when you get your bottom spanked in the threads devoted to this discussion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

NoCoPilot said:


> Ever heard of *South Dakota? * *Sturgis?*
> 
> *Ignorance does not make you an expert.* Quit posting "I don't know but..." posts and go educate yourself. You're dangerous, my friend.
> 
> And quit taking your disinformation to unrelated threads when you get your bottom spanked in the threads devoted to this discussion.


Like all the other Covid stats, they are way over estimated.

And you are an expert? Even if you are a medical doctor, you can't consider yourself an expert in infectious disease.

I post when I see fit, not trying to run and hide, and nobody is spanking me. If you are wrong, you are wrong, and it is not my fault.

I was at a large outdoor event with several hundred people a couple weeks ago and even hugged a perfect stranger. So did my son and wife. None of us is ill. There is just a whole lot of misinformation going around out there and too many people buying it.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## mikeh375

SixFootScowl said:


> Like all the other Covid stats, they are way over estimated.
> 
> And you are an expert? Even if you are a medical doctor, you can't consider yourself an expert in infectious disease.
> 
> I post when I see fit, not trying to run and hide, and nobody is spanking me. If you are wrong, you are wrong, and it is not my fault.
> 
> I was at a large outdoor event with several hundred people a couple weeks ago and even hugged a perfect stranger. So did my son and wife. None of us is ill. There is just a whole lot of misinformation going around out there and too many people buying it.


It's hard to fathom your denial in the face of the global onslaught to economies, health institutions, businesses, people and families. With every bit of bull you post, you are dishonouring people who have lost loved ones and livelihoods, along with health and care workers who are putting their own lives at risk to save people.
How do you think they feel when they read crap like this? Your delusion does nothing but add to the desperation and despair and is a danger to any recovery..well done.


----------



## Flamme

......:lol:


----------



## Chilham

mikeh375 said:


> It's hard to fathom your denial ..


There are people denying it, even when they are dying of it.


----------



## Bulldog

From where I sit, the virus is alive and getting stronger.

Seems to me that those who deny or underestimate the virus take their personal experiences as the guiding factor; they somehow think that their little personal bubble tells the whole story.

Everyone in my family has been healthy. However, 2 guys I worked with before I retired died from Covid19, my wife's best friend in Louisville ended up in the hospital but is now doing well, and a member of our temple tested positive and died a couple of weeks ago.

My wife and I are hunkering down in the house except for getting necessities. When the vaccine is available, we are gladly going to receive the shots.


----------



## KenOC

For some comedy relief -- just saw a headline that New York has shut down its schools but allowed bars to remain open... I find that attitude refreshing!


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> For some comedy relief -- just saw a headline that New York has shut down its schools but allowed bars to remain open... I find that attitude refreshing!


At least the kids will have somewhere to pass the time while their parents are out working!


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> At least the kids will have somewhere to pass the time while their parents are out working!


People are WORKING in New York? I just heard on the radio that there are 20 million people unemployed now in the USA. I'm betting those figures are about half right.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Umm brrrr...


----------



## Luchesi

*

Hear about the new restaurant called Karma?*
There's no menu: You get what you deserve.


----------



## Taggart

Please keep on topic. This is for funny picture only.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck




----------



## senza sordino

I was doing some Amazon shopping, looking around for gift ideas. I saw this lunch bag:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

senza sordino said:


> I was doing some Amazon shopping, looking around for gift ideas. I saw this lunch bag:


I saw someone with a bag like that once and freaked out for a second! :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

.............................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Flamme

Gu-ac-a-mole:lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

2020 sure has grated on my nerves:

View attachment 147135


----------



## Dorsetmike

.........................


----------



## Dorsetmike

Options for cats at Christmas


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> .........................
> View attachment 147163


All good but for the Canada goose. Not going to eat that. Probably tastes like rat.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> 2020 sure has grated on my nerves:
> 
> View attachment 147135


I cannot see the picture.


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


I am with you. I have no desire to put up a tree.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme




----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


>


That is like my house. I have cracked and peeling paint, carpet was old when I moved in in 2001 and is still the same. Same shades that were there when we moved in. 100 years from now it won't matter, and it does not bother me now, so....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Jacck

SixFootScowl said:


> That is like my house. I have cracked and peeling paint, carpet was old when I moved in in 2001 and is still the same. Same shades that were there when we moved in. 100 years from now it won't matter, and it does not bother me now, so....


As Within, So Without


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jacck said:


> As Within, So Without


At least I am not a whitewashed sepulcher. :lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

a picture I took in Albuquerque


----------



## Flamme

Wtf lol What is that???


----------



## Bulldog

Flamme said:


> Wtf lol What is that???


That's me. You got a problem?


----------



## Flamme

No way brah!


----------



## pianozach

Jacck said:


> a picture I took in Albuquerque





Bulldog said:


> That's me. You got a problem?


There's a lady I think you should meet.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I experience this frequently.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

Topical and seasonal?


----------



## Dorsetmike

Topical and seasonal again


----------



## Dorsetmike

.....................................


----------



## Taggart

It's not just grim up North, it's funny as well.


----------



## Zauberfloete

Taggart said:


> It's not just grim up North, it's funny as well.


I had a phone call yesterday with a family member, who lives in Southeast Asia: he complained it was chilly, only 19°C and that he had to put on a sweatshirt and coat. When it's 19°C here we strip naked and call it summer! :lol:


----------



## Zauberfloete

Scientists Discover a New Species in the Sea.


----------



## Malx

Taggart said:


> It's not just grim up North, it's funny as well.


C'mon Taggart ex - Glasgow and saying up North for Yorkshire that's barely half way up mainland UK :lol:
(But I know what you meant).


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

At least the ban on attending football matches has spared us the gruesome sight of all those fat Leeds and Newcastle fans taking their shirts off.


----------



## Taggart

Malx said:


> C'mon Taggart ex - Glasgow and saying up North for Yorkshire that's barely half way up mainland UK :lol:
> (But I know what you meant).


I've been called a southerner in Aberdeen. I thought people would have trouble with simmet weather in Scotland - remember the porridge adverts?


----------



## Malx

Taggart said:


> I've been called a southerner in Aberdeen. I thought people would have trouble with simmet weather in Scotland - remember the porridge adverts?


Lol - sadly I do remember them, if my memory serves me correctly there was one in which our kilted hero climbs up a step ladder to reach the box of porridge oats on a high shelf and a couple of young ladies glance up his kilt.


----------



## Ingélou

'It's grim up north' has become a catchphrase & does refer to northern England rather than Scotland, which is certainly north-er.

Here at our local newsagent they're selling a calendar of beauty spots in Yorkshire, Lancashire, Cumbria & Northumberland called, ironically, 'It's grim up North'. 
https://saltsmillshop.co.uk/products/grim-up-north-calendar

I well remember going to visit our cousins in Dundee (Dad's sister's children) and them laughing as they said goodbye to us 'going back down south' - my Yorkshire hackles rose! 

PS - We used to eat Scott's Porage Oats, but I hated that advert.
Only last month (December) I remember reading an article by a Scots piper who said he was sick to death of being 'upskirted', and I sympathise.


----------



## Malx

I fully appreciate the situation Ingelou, I was only jesting - but you already know that. My mother came from County Durham so I have decent connections with the North East of England i'm guessing you guys are nearer Northallerton kind of way - don't answer that if you don't want.

If I may relate a little story - a company I once worked for was based in Wiltshire and each year they had a staff dance to which factory workers, management and remote workers such as myself invited. They set up round tables each seating 10 people and one person per table was designated as host, their task was to ensure all had a good time. One year as host I thought wearing a kilt would be a talking point getting people to interact - to start with it had the desired effect but as the evening progressed and the female factory workers got less inhibited - well lets just say my rearend was black and blue with the number of pinches I received.


----------



## Ingélou

Facebook page -


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> Facebook page -


Thanks, very funny, I sent this to a friend of mine who has two dogs who are a very big part of her life (but I had to remove the apostrophe. I guess I'm a bonafide grammar Nazi).


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> Thanks, very funny, I sent this to a friend of mine who has two dogs who are a very big part of her life (but I had to remove the apostrophe. I guess I'm a bonafide grammar Nazi).


I always notice the mistakes too, but haven't the technical savvy to fix it. 

Mind you, I'm retired from teaching English now, so I try not to let the mistakes get to me. My red ink days are done!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> a picture I took in Albuquerque


Are those 'fanny packs' (not worn in place described obviously.)


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

.....................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

And if anyone thinks that satirical magazine *Private Eye* is politically partisan (it's not, it takes pot shots at any and all in power):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


>


What is that? A dog? A weasel?


----------



## science

I don't know how to post this, but I think it's funny:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/HikaruNakamura/comments/kydlv8


----------



## Flamme

Xaxa brosky...


----------



## Dorsetmike

............................................


----------



## Ad Astra

My computer has 4TB of LotR memes


----------



## Flamme




----------



## KenOC




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

Avoid pepper when wearing a mask


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

Czech Joke 'Male Choir'










Another one


----------



## Flamme




----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Dorsetmike

...............................


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC




----------



## Guest

NoCoPilot said:


>


Hello NoCoPilot, I liked your post of the Blue-footed boobies!
I was in Ecuador many years ago and visited the _*Isla de la Plata*_ (the poor man's Galapagos - I couldn't afford a trip there so I took the much cheaper Isla de la Plata option) and saw these wonderfully tame animals that let us approach them and watched us with reciprocal curiosity.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dorsetmike

.......................................


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## SixFootScowl

WNvXXT said:


>


Fascinating! Who'd of ever thought to arrange the numbers this way. Totally worthless information, but interesting none the less.


----------



## senza sordino

Taggart said:


>


I don't get this. I'm usually the first to crack jokes or get jokes. I grew up watching Monty Python and other British comedies, I came here and my mother and I would stay up late to watch Saturday Night Live, and I've watched many American and Canadian comedies. I'm usually the first to get jokes and tell jokes. I don't get this, what am I missing?


----------



## 6Strings

senza sordino said:


> I don't get this. I'm usually the first to crack jokes or get jokes. I grew up watching Monty Python and other British comedies, I came here and my mother and I would stay up late to watch Saturday Night Live, and I've watched many American and Canadian comedies. I'm usually the first to get jokes and tell jokes. I don't get this, what am I missing?


She suspects he bought an expensive camera lens and is making up for it by doing household chores.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> I don't get this. I'm usually the first to crack jokes or get jokes. I grew up watching Monty Python and other British comedies, I came here and my mother and I would stay up late to watch Saturday Night Live, and I've watched many American and Canadian comedies. I'm usually the first to get jokes and tell jokes. I don't get this, what am I missing?


I think it's a photographer joke. Amateur photographers buy camera equipment, which can be expensive.

This seems to be a variation of a guitarist joke though.


----------



## Joe B

-------------------------------------------


----------



## Joe B

--------------------------


----------



## Joe B

---------------------------


----------



## KenOC

Responding to a dog walker's panicked call, officers found this to be the bottom half of a mannequin.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

^^^ Lol, that was just posted on the last page.


----------



## geralmar

adriesba said:


> ^^^ Lol, that was just posted on the last page.


Oops! Corrected.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Belowpar

pianozach said:


> I think it's a photographer joke. Amateur photographers buy camera equipment, which can be expensive.
> 
> This seems to be a variation of a guitarist joke though.


Could be changed to a Cyclist joke. Here's one

Q What's the mathematical equation for the perfect no of Bikes to own, where R=the no you currently have.
A R+1.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## KenOC




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## SixFootScowl

WNvXXT said:


>


I like it but they need to add in the railroad track.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

Food for thought!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Luchesi

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## mikeh375

^^^LOL.....................


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## TxllxT

The Dutch did a nice job in the Suez canal.


----------



## Guest




----------



## WNvXXT

_It's no big deal._


----------



## Guest




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Dorsetmike

For Zoom users


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It happens...


----------



## Dorsetmike

............................


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Luchesi

I call my horse Mayo.

And sometimes Mayo neighs..


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Art Rock

My father used to make these up, such as the fake German word for (railroad) switcher: Eisenbahnknotenpunkthinundherschieber.


----------



## erki

This is how chains are made:


----------



## erki

......................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Granate

_Can't you hear that
Boom, badoom, boom, boom, badoom, boom, bass?
He got that super bass
Boom, badoom, boom, boom, badoom, boom, bass
Yeah, that's that super bass_​


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Art Rock

.............................................


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Conrad2




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT

he said you look like a fine upstanding young man

i think you'll do


----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> View attachment 155565
> View attachment 155565


Pardon my ignorance: Are the headdress patterns similar to a Scottish tartan parten, that is, does the pattern have significance?


----------



## TxllxT

I'm not sure whether the 'Nightwatch 3D' on the Rembrandtplein square in Amsterdam still exists. Anyway, the company of statues was often transformed into a good-humoured dress-up party, especially during the visits of (in this case: Scottish) football supporters.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## erki

..............................


----------



## Flamme

Still riding the alien wave...


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## erki

Advertisers....


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## erki

it seems like black lives don't matter after all...


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## mikeh375

oh dear Mr. Hancock.........


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dorsetmike

...................................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

?????????????????????????


----------



## mikeh375

.....................................................


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Somewhat familiar?


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Dorsetmike

True for the first one but not second.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Oh that's really bad! :lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike

SixFootScowl said:


> ^  Oh that's really bad! :lol:


?Many a true word spoken in jest?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## mikeh375

Just breaking in the news here in the UK.....


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Art Rock

Possibly edited but it made me laugh.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

No comment!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Immortal with guest artist?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Art Rock

....................................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

"Out of the mouths of babes?"


----------



## Ingélou

From a 'Scotland's Scenery' Facebook Page. Even the locals can get fed up with the weather.


----------



## Dan Ante

.............................


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## mikeh375

Brighton..UK..oh dear.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

geralmar said:


>


I presume he posts on Twitter!


----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> Brighton..UK..oh dear.
> 
> View attachment 158270


Quite conventional people by Brighton's standards.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## mikeh375

.....................................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## erki

.........................


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

Someone sent this to me:


----------



## Dan Ante

Art Rock said:


> Someone sent this to me:


*I feel the same way about some of the classical and free jazz that is composed today * :angel:


----------



## erki

.......................


----------



## mikeh375

..............................................................


----------



## erki

.......................


----------



## Art Rock

............................


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> View attachment 159682


THis part not funny but, one reason I would not want a house that is attached to the garage, especially not with bedrooms above (this was a BMW BTW):


----------



## mikeh375

One for us poor buggers in the UK...apologies for the language.


----------



## Luchesi

Dorsetmike said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> View attachment 159682


I don't get it.

Maybe he lit a match to look down into the gas tank?

..but I don't think that's the joke.. Anybody?


----------



## Dorsetmike

In UK most German "prestige cars" are driven without the drivers ever using indicators, they assume they own the roads, it's up to us poor folk driving Fords and Vauxhalls to keep out of their way


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> In UK most German "prestige cars" are driven without the drivers ever using indicators, they assume they own the roads, it's up to us poor folk driving Fords and Vauxhalls to keep out of their way


And so it should be...


----------



## mikeh375

altogether now....."The holidays are a comin' "


----------



## Dorsetmike

Dan Ante said:


> And so it should be...


Ya can go off people


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KevinJS

Luchesi said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Maybe he lit a match to look down into the gas tank?
> 
> ..but I don't think that's the joke.. Anybody?


There is an inherent fault in the design of BMW indicators that will result in the vehicle being instantly consumed by fire should the indicators ever be turned on. The fault has never been brought to light, since BMW drivers would rather be tortured by the Spanish Inquisition than use the indicators. Rumour has it that lady BMW drivers believe that the indicator switch is provided for hanging their purse from after someone removed the choke, which once served that purpose.


----------



## erki

...................


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Ya can go off people


You know me Mike I have a lot of symphony I mean sympathy for the common people


----------



## Dorsetmike

I know trhe feeling!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeh375

Hooray there will be a Christmas dinner.


----------



## Malx

mikeh375 said:


> Hooray there will be a Christmas dinner.
> 
> View attachment 159911


I hope you don't intend eating the cat Mike


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> I know trhe feeling!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 159840


*Oh no "shudder" what on Earth were you doing *


----------



## erki

...........................


----------



## Guest




----------



## erki

.........................


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

Why you can't trust the public to select names …


----------



## mikeh375

^^^^We are lost as a nation ArtR


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Art Rock

For those who watched the ManU-Liverpool 'game' yesterday.....


----------



## mikeh375

Art Rock said:


> For those who watched the ManU-Liverpool 'game' yesterday.....


red scouser here.....love it ArtR


----------



## Kiki

Art Rock said:


> For those who watched the ManU-Liverpool 'game' yesterday.....


Sure they did! Maguire and Shaw never got to the ball!

Thought people would be making GIFs of CR7 keep kicking the ball at Curtis Jones' lap! :lol: Brat!


----------



## Art Rock

I also liked this one (there's loads circulating on the webz right now):


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dan Ante

I have had both of my jabs :angel:


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


>


He must be on Talk Classical forums eh? :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> He must be on Talk Classical forums eh? :lol:


So you recognize the situation too:lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

In addition to the above



> "Remembrance Sunday. We will remember those killed and injured in conflicts during our morning service".


----------



## Luchesi

:lol::lol::lol::tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Sounds familiar.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> He must be on Talk Classical forums eh? :lol:


Even used a few post later. Must be regonizeble


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## pianozach

96 Keys said:


>


I don't think that's a piano. No hammers. Soundboard way too short.

It's a harpsichord or clavichord.


----------



## 96 Keys

pianozach said:


> I don't think that's a piano. No hammers. Soundboard way too short.
> 
> It's a harpsichord or clavichord.


It's a joke, not a documentary.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Merl

This meme always makes me smile......


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Dorsetmike

Take care in floods!


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## mikeh375

.......................................................


----------



## Luchesi

mikeh375 said:


> .......................................................
> 
> mooned us


Hey, arrest that guy and bring back our stepping stone!


----------



## mikeh375

^^^ Good one Luchesi, it took me a few seconds to catch on to "stepping stone". Yep, we need it for our expansion into the solar system.


----------



## mikeh375

.Larry for PM.......................


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Dan Ante

Rogerx said:


>


*Fantastic*  ................................................


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mikeh375

Next time you get into a spat, visualise this.....


----------



## Biwa

~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Art Rock

Missing the Mosquitoes...............


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## mikeh375




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## senza sordino

pick your favourite


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Art Rock

@Shaughnessy got a new shirt:


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## mikeh375

Need I say anymore.........


----------



## catdischawsehole

Art Rock said:


>


----------



## senza sordino




----------



## mikeh375

Us poor rudderless Brits will get this one.....


----------



## mikeh375




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Ingélou

(Relates to North-South jokes in England.  I'm a Northerner...)


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Montarsolo




----------



## mikeh375

Art Rock said:


>


LOL Art...except that key signature is not B minor ( it should be a C sharp, not a B sharp)
Yours sincerely
A pedant composer.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## JessieJim




----------



## geralmar




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## senza sordino




----------

